# Suggest Me a Game [PC]



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2011)

*100 Must Play Games*

*Games You Should Play*

*MultiPlayer [only] Game List*
​
Note : These lists are in Work in Progress.

embedded : 


Spoiler



[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGRxTy1UV1hKdy1maUs5N1FWb19ZRUE[/gs]



This thread is entitled for the list games we digitians - play,the games posted here will be highly enjoyable & addictive. Its purely based on gaming satisfaction & fun we had while gaming. To all TDF users do post the best games u have played till now using format like this with a small description



Spoiler



*a big thanks goes to Azzu* for creating such a nice thread.

<Game Name> - (Genre) - (<Year of release>)

* MEGA GAME LIST BY DIGITIANS *

*PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE CHECKING THE LIST*


Spoiler



The games are arranged in genre type order.
The games mentioned here are the recommendation of various members of TDF.
The date after the *game name* is the release date of* first ever game* in that particular series.
The date after the *game description* is the release date of the *latest game *in that particular series.
Enjoy 


*SPECIAL MENTION​*
This section will contain games which are unique on their own, i.e. the ones which cant be added in other sections.


Spoiler



-->*L.A. NOIRE(8 November 2011)*:The game takes place in the year 1947 in the city of Los Angeles, a city of glamor, fame, and wealth, but also where crime, vice, and corruption are rife. The player assumes the role of Los Angeles Police Department Officer and later Detective Cole Phelps.Players must investigate crime scenes for clues, follow up leads, and interrogate suspects, and the players' success at these activities will impact how much of the cases' stories are revealed.

-->*The Black Mirror series*: Black Mirror, even though on a 2D platform, successfully delivers the impressive 2D artwork which is highly detailed and punctuated with ambient movement.For example, wind that causes trees to sway against a heavy gate also swirls fog into an open door.Flawless dialogues delivery , solid puzzles, deep and unpredictable storyline will give you 20hrs of straight addiction.
Gaze into it once and you won't want to look away. 


*HACK n SLASH*


Spoiler



-->*DEVIL MAY CRY series(October 17, 2001)*:The series centers on main character Dante's goal of avenging his mother's murder by exterminating demons. The gameplay consists of heavy combat while avoiding damage in order to exhibit stylized combat.Spectacular visuals, especially the cutscenes ,open-ended character building system gives replay value.
DMC series is coming up with their 5th installment 
*DMC 4:July 8, 2008*

*Dark Souls*: Dark Souls takes place in a large and contiguous open world environment, with the player able to travel to and from areas and explore various available paths seamlessly. The game is difficult and the boss fight outcomes are rewarding. Well, still the game is not recommended to a seasonal gamer. The game script writer says this:





> There is real beauty in Dark Souls. It reveals that life is more suffering than pleasure, more failure than success, and that even the momentary relief of achievement is wiped away by new levels of difficulty.



 -->*DIABLO series( Nov 30, 1996)*:The best of the lot.The platform for other games.Well we can say it is the WoW of offline gaming.Get your copy now.
*Diablo III: MAy 15 2012*


 -->*PRINCE OF PERSIA series(Nov 30,2003)*: Sands of Time changed the way gamers looked at this genre.Actually it redefined the respective genre.The game was pretty addictive with gripping story and beautiful environments.Next followed the best of the lot: POP Warriors Within.I still remember how thrilling it was being chased by DAHAKA .The rest games in this basket were POP The Two Thrones , POP 4 and the recent one
*Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands: May 18, 2010*


-->*DARKSIDERS( Sep 23, 2010)*:The game focuses on  brutal and flashy combat than zesty storytelling. You ride an otherworldly steed while fighting off a ravenous worm, carve up colorful demons with various blades, and navigate through a number of tricky but satisfying environmental puzzles. Boss fights are great. Combat system even better.
Darksiders 2 is equally good though its a lil bit easy to play and grasp.Still must play.
*Darksiders II: June 26, 2012*


*RACING*


Spoiler



-->*MOTO GP series(Jun 21, 2002)*:Though there were many bike racing games out there, still this game ruled the benches because of its simplicity and official bikes/tracks included in it.
*Moto GP 10/11:  Mar 15, 2011*


 -->*NFS Most Wanted(Mar 28, 2006)*: There are many good games in NFS franchise, like NFS Most Wanted, NFS underground 1/2, NFS carbon....to name a few.Though EA releases almost 1-2 NFS games each year, only few manage to find a permanent place in our mind.NFS Most Wanted being one of them .
*NFS Most Wanted: 30 October 2012*


 -->*BURNOUT Paradise(Jan 22 2008)*: The developers focused on "Quality over Quantity" and thats why we see few Burnout games as compared to NFS series.The damage system, tracks and a feeling of arcade racing gave Burnout quick positive response from the gamers.


 -->*DIRT series(19 June 2007)/GRID(Jun 03, 2008)*:A hardcore racing game lover should not miss this.This series offers pure racing .
*Dirt 3: 24 May 2011*

[gsheet][/0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGRxTy1UV1hKdy1maUs5N1FWb19ZRUEgsheet]

-->*Race Driver:Grid(3 June 2008)*The game begins with the player accepting jobs to drive for other teams to earn money, and once the player gains enough capital they can purchase their own vehicles and drive independently, as well as continuing to drive for other teams should they choose to.



*STRATEGY*(Includes TBS, RTS)


Spoiler



-->*RISE OF NATIONS(May 20, 2003)*:The best RTS game I've ever played.No other RTS game can still match the standards of RoN.The addons added some better wonders,units and civilizations too.I wish there was a RoN 2 also.


 -->*Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty(Jul 27, 2010)*:The newest arrival packs a punch.Immersive storyline with awesome cinematic and top-notch voice acting.A all-in-on pack to play with.


 -->*COMMAND AND CONQUER series(Feb 10, 2003)*: Do I have to review this one too? 
*Command & Conquer 4: Tibetan Twilight: March 16, 2010*


 -->*AGE OF EMPIRES series (Sep 30, 1997)and AGE OF MYTHOLOGY(Nov 01, 2002)*:Who haven't heard this epic series!I won't even give a description about it.Find out yourself if haven't played yet  .
*Age of Empires III: October 18, 2005*


 -->*CIVILIZATION series(Jan 31, 1999)*:Started from Alpha Centauri, the Firaxis games started their CIV campaign pretty smoothly.They already had their morale high after seeing the success of Alpha Centauri, so CIV series kept the developers counting the cash.The gems in this series are CIV 4 and CIV 5.Highly recommended.
*Civilization V: September 21, 2010*



*ROLE PLAYING *


Spoiler



-->*ELDER SCROLLS series(1994)*:Tremendous replay value, top class A.I., gorgeous graphics and n number of believable characters make this game to be one of the remarkable "thing" from Bethesda.
Not to forget, TESV:Skyrim is out already and ruling the charts.9.5 from almost every website.over 250 hrs of gameplay!!What else I can say!! 
*The Elder Scrolls Skyrim: November 11, 2011*


 -->*NEVER WINTER NIGHTS series(Jun 16, 2002)*:It was the dominating game at the launch.Base for DA series and many more.But what makes this series unique is its storyline.One can never feel that this game is bit boring .Even the side quests are as addictive as the main storyline.Be ready to spent 50hrs+ if you want to complete only the main story and some hrs more for the side quests.My personal recommendation for all rpg lovers.
*Neverwinter Nights 2: October 31, 2006*


 -->*MASS EFFECT series(Jun 13, 2008)*:We just can't leave this game in between.If somebody even started it by mistake, he'll be glued to it for hrs and days to weeks.The game includes aal the features which are vital for a good rpg along with some added features.Mass Effect 3 is on the verge.
*Mass Effect 3: March 8, 2012*


 -->*WITCHER series(Oct 30, 2007)*:Rumored to be the best among all RPG games, I personally feel that if the combat controls could have been easy to understand/implement , it surely would have topped the chart.However the story line is promising.and the rest of the gameplay mechanics also seem to be good.
*Witcher 2: May 17, 2011*


 -->*DRAGON AGE series(Nov 03, 2009)*:Seriously the best among all.Everything is easy to pick up and all factors such as graphics, sound, controls, story line....all are top notch.Must play for all.
*Dragon Age II: March 10, 2011*


 -->*FALLOUT series(Jun 1997)*:The saga continues.Fallout has never disappointed any one of us at all.With massive map size to explore along with engaging long storyline, it can take weeks to complete it thoroughly.And did I mentioned different endings and companion feature?
*Fallout New Vegas: October 19, 2010*


-->*KINGDOMS OF AMALUR:THE RECKONING: (February 7, 2012)*:Officially lead by the TES4 designer, the game do follows some elements from Bethesda's RPG games.The game has nice graphics, engaging storyline, over 200+ hrs of gameplay, and not to forget hell lot of combat combos.
Best suited for those who love RPG games with quite hack-n-slash elements.


-->*TORCHLIGHT II(September 20, 2012)*:The game features four playable character classes. The best thing about this game is that the dungeons are randomly generated.Lots of exploration to do, enticing loot and challenging + diversified enemies.




*FIRST PERSON SHOOTING (includes FPS RPG, FPS SCI-FI, FPS Survival, tactical....)*
SCI-FI​


Spoiler



-->*HALF LIFE series(Nov 19, 1998)*:Talking of FPS ,eh? How can we miss the epic Half Life series.The game provided a solid base for other games too.And the game was not just shooting and running crap, it required some deep and quick thinking too, sprinkled with twisting puzzles.And the gamers still waiting for new episodes.Lets hope we can lay our hands on them.
*Half-Life 2: Episode Two: October 10, 2007*


 -->*PORTAL series(October 9, 2007)*:The game's name tells us all.It requires some serious thinking to find the way through puzzles and portals.And I guess even parents will allow their kids to spend hrs on computers seeing their kid increasing his/her mental aptitude/critical thinking skills  .
*Portal 2: April 19, 2011*


-->*CRYSIS series(Nov 13, 2007)*:One word: NANOSUIT .The game's vital part is more than just an armor and that's not the only reason its on of the best game in this genre.The game also features impressive graphics along with some high adrenaline action.The recently launched CRYSIS 2 received equally good response....thanks for its better optimization in terms of hardware requirements.
*CRYSIS 3: February 19, 2013*



 -->*BIOSHOCK series(Aug 21, 2007)*: BioShock creates an amazing world that you'll want to explore and a compelling mystery that slowly comes together as you play. Lots of character customization options. BioShock's real strengths are as a compelling work of interactive fiction, and as a unique ride through a warped world with some great payoff built into its mysterious plot. If that description has you even the least bit interested, you'll definitely find BioShock worth playing.On August 12, 2010, Irrational Games unveiled a trailer for a new game titled BioShock Infinite, tentatively scheduled for release sometime in 2012.
*Bioshock Infinite: March 26, 2013*


FPS+TPS Action​


Spoiler



-->*CALL OF JUAREZ:BOUND IN BLOOD( Jun 30, 2009)*
The game takes place in Western plains ( they did deliver the authentic Western feeling) with good storyline.the gunfight are tense and exciting.Environment is soothing when it is required.Though the game is marred by its short length and weak enemy AI, those looking for a fun and different shooter experience shouldn't have any hesitation about biting the bullet .
*Call of Juarez:The Cartel: Sep 13, 2011*


 -->*MAX PAYNE series(Jul 23,2001)*:Those enchanting dialogues, those voice acting and those many sad incidents in between, the Max Payne series just can't be ignored.It was one of the best game in its era.High adrenaline action in between.
*Max Payne 3: May 29, 2012*


 -->*MAFIA series( Aug 23, 2002)*:The first one was the "best" game of the year .Although being an open world game, it still managed to make the gamers stick to the storyline instead of roaming casually in the streets for fun .A must play.The second was equally impressive with gorgeous graphics and solid storyline.
*Mafia 2: 24 August 2010*


-->*GEARS OF WAR (Nov 6, 2007 )*:One of the best games in year 2007.The game features all the requirements that an AAA title should have: stellar graphics, gripping storyline and equally addictive online play.


STEALTH and TACTICAL​


Spoiler



-->*HITMAN series(Nov 19, 2000)*:Those who love to sneak upon the enemy and slice off their throat or pin down their enemy with silenced weapons, then its a must play for them.
The next installment just arrived. The game is better than previous ones , well in a way. Many would still say that previous games were more apt to the scenario. But still, this one opens a new world to stealth loving gamers. Play it to feel it .
* Hitman Absolution: November 20, 2012*


-->*SPLINTER CELL series( November 17, 2002)*:Sam Fisher is the splinter cell--an secret commando working on highly classified assignments.The game includes all the stealth elements and it is best for those gamers who are new to this genre.
*Splinter Cell: Conviction: April 13, 2010*


 -->*FARCRY series(Mar 23, 2004)* :What do you get when you combine a regular tactical fps with an open world environment? Backed up with touching main storyline along with enough weaponry to keep you busy .The game topped the list and still is recommended to every fps lover.So you should not miss it too. 
Farcry 3 is out already. Damn.. the game is freaking awesome. Its having the best environment out there. Plus it got clear textures making the game looks almost real graphically. Those who have played the previous 2 games in the series can proudly say that Farcry 3 is a optimum mixtures of all the good aspects of the previous 2 games while removing the loopholes. A *must play*
*Farcry 3: December 4, 2012 *


-->*DEUS EX HUMAN REVOLUTION(August 23, 2011)*: Deus Ex Human Revolution is one of those few: a first-person shooter/stealth/espionage/role-playing hybrid that allows you to overcome obstacles as you see fit.Good atmosphere, engrossing campaign and good replay value.The only drawbacks being easy boss fights and long loading time on un-patched version (official build) .


-->*TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON series(November 2001)*:The first thing you'll notice about the game is how breathtakingly massive and believable the city looks. The game lets you control not only a three-man support team, but also support vehicles, as well. Robotic UAV recon units, for example, can scout ahead and detect enemies that may be lurking.
*Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier : June 26, 2012*


WAR SCENE BASED FPS​


Spoiler



-->*CALL OF DUTY series (Oct 29, 2003)*:This series mainly focus on shooting and ducking or shooting and running modes.Backed up by short cut-scenes and other features in between,the game is selling like hot cakes in the market.COD MW3 is out already and is a must play for all COD fans.
* Call of Duty MW3: November 8, 2011*


-->*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3 (March 2 , 2010)*:The sizable campaign takes you to beautiful and exotic locations where you'll be sorely tempted to take a break from shooting bad guys and blowing things up to admire the scenery. Your hilarious and endearing squadmates are great companions, giving the campaign a rich sense of character not often found in the genre. The result is a very entertaining adventure that, coupled with the excellent multiplayer and top-notch technical presentation, makes Battlefield series something special in the world of shooters.The good news: Battlefield 3 is out and making news with killer graphics .
*Battlefield 3: October 25, 2011*


-->*MEDAL OF HONOR series( November 11, 1999 )*:Medal of Honor represents the absolute best that action-packed, event-driven shooters have to offer.Character animations voice acting,the music  and the graphics are all good.
*Medal of Honor Warfighter: October 23, 2012*


SQUAD BASED TACTICAL SHOOTER​


Spoiler



-->*SWAT 4 ( 5th Apr 2005 )*
 It’s not just about the badge, it’s about the rush!
 The adrenaline is always high as you carry on the legendary SWAT® tradition — leading an elite squad of tactical experts into hard-hitting action that delves into every detail of the experience. From authentic weaponry and tactics to extensive SWAT scenarios you will know what it’s like to be the ultimate in law enforcement. When SWAT gets the call there is no other option.

-->*ArmA: Combat Operations (10 November 2006 )* :Brought to you by the creators of Operation Flashpoint*: Armed Assault (ArmA) will reacquaint gamers with the ultimate in realistic, combat gaming. ArmA features a new engine with a fresh modern setting and focuses on freedom of action and immersive complex environments, blended with a unique touch of total simulation.

In ArmA, players will be able to seamlessly explore massive environments (over 200 sq. kilometres) and combat intelligent enemies that try to out think and outmaneuver you. In ArmA it is important to preserve the lives of yourself and your squad members in the heat of a modern armed conflict. Jump into any of a large selection of available vehicles, including armored vehicles and aircraft.


-->*DELTA FORCE series(November 1, 1998)* elta Force is a game of special forces combat against terrorist and insurgent forces.It is is a very impressive game overall, despite the limitations of the graphics engine. Any action fan who is open-minded enough to look past the graphics engine, then its a must play. The coming installment in this series is Delta Force: Angel Falls (TBA) 
*Delta Force: Xtreme 2: May, 2009*


-->*TOM CLANCY'S RAINBOW SIX series(May 15, 1998)*:This game is locked and loaded with enough good content to keep a small army waging virtual war for months.Having your teammates toss a flashbang in one door just before you enter another to catch the bad guys with their pants down never gets old, especially if you're cleaning the house with a good old shotgun. Your enemies will never know what hit them.The experience can't be spoken in words, you have to experience it by yourself.Tom Clancy's Rainbow 6: Patriots is an upcoming gem in the series set to be released in 2013.
*Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2:March 18, 2008*


 -->*Brothers In Arms Series( Mar 15, 2005)* : One of the best squad-based WW II shooting game with cinematic gameplay, a bunch of various campaigns, a good story and the freedom to control and guide your squad as the way you like it to win in the battlefield.
*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway: October 7, 2008*


RPG SHOOTER​


Spoiler



-->*S.T.A.L.K.E.R series( Mar 20, 2007 )*:The game is totally a different one from the rest.It just isn't any shooting type game .The player is required to analyze the situation before engaging in any fight.Surroundings play an important role too as their are different anomalous zones and different respective artifacts to be found in it.The gem in the series is Shadows of Chernobyl(storyline) and Call of Pripyat(gameplay).The bad news is that the developers closed the next offering as S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 .
The good news (hope so) is that a new group Vostok games has been created by GSC team to continue STALKER projects.Currently,they are about to launch Survarium (an MMORPG with STALKER environment).


 -->*METRO 2033(Mar 16, 2010 )*:The best sound effects and environment which I have came across.The game is survival FPS and regarded one of the finest creation in this genre.The next installment is announced and is named as *METRO:LAST LIGHT Q1 2013*.


 -->*BORDERLANDS(Oct 30,2009)*:The game is unique in its place.Whether it be graphics, sound effects, character development or story, the game score good marks in all sections.Co-op add even more fun to it.Simple to play and huge world to explore.
Meanwhile Borderlands 2 came out recently. The game is as much amazing the first one was. Graphics are even better, voice acting is top notch , a variety of gun arsenal and funny one-liners. 
*Borderlands 2: September 18, 2012*.


SURVIVAL/HORROR FPS​


Spoiler



-->*FEAR series(Oct 17, 2005)*: This outstanding shooter combines creepy horror with kinetic and visceral action, and it elevates the genre to a whole new level of intensity. This is a game that will thrill you one moment and scare you the next. F.E.A.R. features some of the greatest gunplay available in a first-person shooter, and it elevates the art of firing a gun to whole new levels. 
*F.E.A.R 3: June 21, 2011*


-->*DOOM 3: (Aug 3, 2004)*:Masterpiece in horror fps genre.Great detailed graphics thanks to the engine it gets fueled from.The game should be experienced...reviews cant explain it .

Now now, after so many years after D3 ROE, we see a new face in the series. Well not new actually but a refined version of D3, its known as Doom 3 BFG edition. The BFG Edition features enhanced graphics, better sound with more horror effects, a checkpoint save system, and support for 3D displays and HMDs. The game also includes the previous expansion Resurrection of Evil and a new single player expansion pack called The Lost Mission. <October 16, 2012>


-->*DEAD SPACE series(Oct 20,2008)*: One of the best survival fps game today.Superb sound effects and surprising elements to make you play it in the daytime only  .
*Dead Space 2: January 25, 2011*


ONLINE FPS​


Spoiler



-->*TEAM FORTRESS 2(Oct 10, 2007)*:The game is set up by pitting two teams against each other in objective-based competition. Players on both teams select one of nine character classes, each with their own unique abilities, strengths, and weaknesses. As a purely multiplayer game, Team Fortress 2 has no need for a storyline. Instead, it has characters. Each class is a uniquely styled character with his own amusing personality.Team Fortress 2 is a purely multiplayer game and, as such, lives and dies by the team.

 -->*QUAKE series (Jun 22,1996)& UNREAL TOURNAMENT series(Nov 30,1999)*:Fast gameplay lovers should not miss these two.The gameplay mechanics are almost same in both series.
*Quake 4:18 October 2005*
*UT 3: Titan Pack: March 19, 2009*


 -->*URBAN TERROR (Aug 5,2000) & COUNTER STRIKE(Nov 8,2000)*:The former one is based on "THINK FAST SHOOT FASTER" regime where as the latter is well known game, so nothing here. 
Counter Strike Global Offensive recently launched*21 August 2012*


 -->* BattleField Series ( September 2, 2002 )* : Epic online/lan multiplayer gameplay for gamers on the front lines as part of a formal squad, or behind the scenes focused mailnly on large, online multiplayer battles, with emphasis on piloting a number of vehicles as well as team-based infantry combat. Playing in squads has also become a major element of games in the series.*BF 3: October 25, 2011*


*ACTION - ADVENTURE*


Spoiler



-->*DARK SECTOR(Mar 24, 2009)*: Dark Sector is a stylish action game in which you assume the role of an elite black-ops agent with an infection that mutates his right hand into a lethal glaive.The glaive isn't just an awesomely powerful weapon; it's a veritable Swiss Army knife that can be used to unlock doors, open ammo crates, and pick up items that would otherwise be out of reach.


  -->*ASSASSINS CREED series(Nov 14,2007)*:The recent craze among many gamers.The first one was surely addictive but the latest installments somewhat disappointed all of us.From horse riding to jumping from top of the tower, from pick-pocketing to vanishing away without a clue....what else you need.
AC 3 is out. New world, new assassin 
*Assassin's Creed III : November 20, 2012*


 -->*GRAND THEFT AUTO series(Feb 28,1998)*:This series have something for all.Most gamers like to roam every corner of the streets either beating out the crack dealers or performing stunts or anything like that.Started from the classic GTA 1 in view from above and still many of us spent hours glued to it.Then GTA 3 arrived with 3rd person view and huge world to explore.This was the first time most of the gamers were introduced with open world .And the massive hit was GTA:San Andreas and we just cant forget that "hot coffee" with our girlfriends in it .Recently GTA 4 and its episodes were launched and received a great response from all where we revisited the liberty city from GTA 3.
GTA V is announced  .
*GTA IV: 2 December 2008*


 -->*BATMAN series(Sept 15,2009)*:The legendary game from comics.A must play for all those who love BATMAN  , skill fighting, puzzles and yes JOKER.The newly launched Arkham City is as good as its predecessor.
*Batman Arkham City: November 22, 2011*


-->*SAINTS ROW:THE THIRD(Nov 15, 2011 )*:Well most of the gamers till now used to prefer GTA series over SR series mainly because of loads of glitches/bugs, performance issues , weak plot and many other factors.But this time, SR:TT proved every one wrong in almost every aspect.Great assortment of vehicles and weapons, outrageous story missions , lots of fun activities, customization and cool rewards make this game unique in itself.Co-op increases the fun exponentially. 
The only negative side of this game I felt was occasionally long fighting sequences and ....too much of purple stuff  .


-->*SLEEPING DOGS(Aug 14, 2012)*:There are other minor attractions throughout the Hong Kong of Sleeping Dogs. You can bet on cockfights, for instance, or sail out to a gambling barge for a bit of poker mahjong.Various other positive feedbacks include Savage melee combat lluring atmosphere    Fun driving and gunplay. Numerous collectibles to hunt down are other enjoyable diversions.


*SURVIVAL / HORROR*


Spoiler



-->*AMNESIA(February 17, 2011)*: Surprisingly an Indie game ,you have to search for bright surroundings because in dark you just can not survive.A game with different concept and one of my recommendation.


 -->*DEAD RISING 2(September 28, 2010)*:A horror open world game with humor.A perfect mix for guys like me who can't play seriously horror games.  


 -->*SILENT HILL series(January 31, 1999)*:Only strong hearted people should play it.Sometimes a little disturbing in between (but thats what its famous for), this game will leave you stick to the chair until and unless your eyes goes in pain.
*Silent Hill: Shattered Memories:  December 8, 2009*



*MMORPG*


Spoiler



-->*WORLD OF WARCRAFT(Nov 23, 2004)*:The fantasy MMORPG which everyone should play , no matter who they are.Huge, beautiful, seamless world. High streamlined and conducive to short or long play sessions.Exciting, action-packed combat.Elegant, easy-to-use interface.Excellent music and sound.

-->: Dota 2 consists of session-based online multiplayer activity, with the primary objective of each match being for teams to destroy their opposing team's fortified stronghold. Each player controls a player character called a "hero", who is given the responsibility of participating in team combat, which generally takes place along a series of lanes that connect their opposing bases, lined with defensive towers.
Sounds boring? Well its actually the opposite. What if I say the game has 100 heroes and the new ones are still in making, it also features in game items which you can make, upgrade, occasional rewards after winning/losing a game , which is completely random, a workshop where you can contribute to the game...and millions of players playing and competing in a 5 vs 5 match.


-->*FINAL FANTASY XI(Oct 28, 2003)*:  If you're a fan of the Final Fantasy series who's looking for an excuse to give online role-playing a try with this game, by all means go for it.And, since the world of the game is already filled with dedicated players, you'll find in Final Fantasy XI a different-enough take on the online role-playing genre that the experience can end up being both rewarding and refreshing.


-->*RUNESCAPE( Mar 29, 2001)*:RuneScape takes place in the world of Gielinor, a medieval fantasy realm divided into different kingdoms, regions, and cities. RuneScape does not follow a linear storyline; rather, players set their own goals and objectives.The game is free to play, though membership is also given who are interested, and they are indeed benefited exponentially.The morpg players sees Runescape as the first step for every mmorpg game player.


*SPORTS*


Spoiler



-->*NBA LIVE*:Awesome moves coupled with legit players.The sweet combination will make you stick to your pc/controller to execute those killer moves.


-->*FIFA/PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER*:I don't think I have to review this one.Its one of the best game in this genre which one could play.Nice graphics,real like commentary and believable characters.


-->*VIRTUA TENNIS 4*: It's awesome, addictive and huge fun, especially if you are having a controller. Its more fun if you are playing together with your friend. Controls are not that difficult anyway. Graphics wise quite good too.



*SPACE/FLIGHT/OTHER SIMULATOR*


Spoiler



*Freelancer*: In this game we play as a freelancer named E. Trent. You can do whatever you want in the galaxy be a smuggler, bounty hunter, pirate but beware that the galaxy's reacts to your action. You can loot every plane you destroy for valuables. Apart from the normal save the galaxy main mission there are infinite number of side missions from various factions. The big cons of this game is that the best ships are not available for main mission but apart from that it has everything from trading to infinite time for killing.

*Darkstar One*: This game is the elder brother of freelancer. In this game the protagonist goes on mission to find his father's murderer and meets with different people and all that. Game story is quite good also your father left you a ship named Darkstar One and you will fly this ship in entire game but you can upgrade your ship using artifacts and also upgrade your game. Trading and looting is a pain in the ass in this game so the main emphasis of the game is fighting which is a good thing. Here also you have side mission and option to be whatever you want and the reaction of galaxy changes accordingly. In a gist its a must play for space fighter lover.


*Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator 3: Battle for Europe*: Combat Flight Simulator 3 is the most detailed and immersive World War II PC combat flight simulation ever, letting you experience what it is really like to be a WWII combat pilot over Europe.
Set in Europe from 1943 to the end of the war, players can enlist and fly for the US Army Air Force, the RAF, or the Luftwaffe. With an emphasis on tactical air power, many of your missions will focus on Air Superiority, Close Air Support, and Tactical Bombing.
Feel the heart pounding rush of strafing enemy positions at 350 mph, 600 feet above the European countryside, guns blazing and bombs blasting, it’s As Real As it Gets!

*Tom Clancy's HAWX*:This arcade-style aerial-combat game has plenty to offer those flying solo.Realistic planes and environments,great, action-packed dogfighting,believable audio really enhances the experience makes it pretty good choice for flight sims lovers.
Though it could have been even better if different planes had different handling and texture focus was not that bad.
Still the game is pretty good and will leave a memory mark for you.


*--- Indie/Casual/Platformer---*


Spoiler



-->*TRINE*:A side scrolling marvel in which player controls 3 characters(warrior,thief and wizard) to solve different puzzles in this action adventure game.Beautiful graphics and story.

-->*BRAID*:Another puzzle game  but more engaging than expected.10/10


-->*MACHINARIUM*:The game includes numerous brain teasers and the control of the player is taken care with Point-n-click system.Chiseled graphics and nice humor too in between.

-->*WORLD OF GOO*:As the name suggests, you have to use the goo balls to construct bridges, towers, and other structures to overcome gravity and various terrain difficulties in order to pass the puzzles.There's more in it.

-->*PLANTS VS ZOMBIES*:In this game players place different types of plants and fungi, each with their own unique offensive or defensive capabilities, around a house in order to counter the horde of zombies.Total fun.

-->*CRAYON PHYSICS DELUXE*:The objective of each level in Crayon Physics Deluxe is to guide a ball from a predetermined start point so that it touches all of the stars placed on the level. The player cannot control the ball directly, but rather must influence the ball's movement by drawing physical objects on the screen

-->*LIMBO*: Ever thought of what would be like playing a game with black and white visuals?Pathetic??NO way!!!Limbo is more than just a game.Its a piece of art.Thoughtful puzzles with lots of variety and Hidden secrets reward a second play-through.

-->*SHANK*: Shank is a savage game that revels in the brutality of street fighting, but the stylish exterior can cover for the pedestrian gameplay for only so long. The simplistic combat requires little more than mindless button mashing to cut your way through most enemies, and the inconsistent controls have a tendency to not respond at inopportune moments. 

-->*OSMOS*: Osmos music does its job well; each track stays true to the game's ambient vision while providing subtleties of its own.if you've got the patience to work past the occasional frustration and frequent lulls, Osmos will both delight you with its ingenuity and induce that meditative trance that few games can evoke.

-->*BASTION*: Bastion is a game that's confident in what it has to offer--and for good reason. It's a beautifully detailed action role-playing game that doesn't waste your time with anything less than its best. While the world may be filled with color, its muted tones help underscore a somber tale that grows darker and darker as you progress. 

-->*VVVVVV*: In VVVVVV you traverse single-screen, pitfall-laden rooms armed only with the ability to instantaneously switch gravity's pull from floor to ceiling, and vice-versa.It's easy to recommend VVVVVV to fans of the "retro revival" games that seem to be gaining in popularity.




PS:special thanks to topgear ,LFC_fan, vamsi, SOMUO_07,gameranand and kola2842 ...and RECOMMENDATIONS ARE WELCOME

*Game List by Azzu *



Spoiler






> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Game List by Zangetsu*



Spoiler






> *1.Resident Evil 5 (TPS,Survival Horror) 2009*
> *paranerds.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/resident-evil-5.jpg
> One of the Best game in RE series,developed on MTFramework.this one is
> must play with a gripping story & ground braking graphics,will set u drop ur jaws added with good backgrounf music.
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2011)

*Must Play PC Games / Suggestion*

*Underrated Games​*

I would like to thank gameranand & Topgear. Without you guys this wasn't going to be possible 





*Note-* Some newer games which didn't make it to the Must-Play games are also listed here.





*Action FPS*


Spoiler



*
The Godfather*(FPS+TPS)

The Godfather, as gamers join the Corleone family and earn respect through loyalty and fear as they rise through the ranks to become Don in a living 1945-1955 New York. Gamers create their own mob character in the game, putting themselves into the action while reliving classic moments from the fiction and experiencing original missions alongside memorable characters from the film. After a life of small-time jobs and petty thefts the player is accepted into the Corleone family, America's most famous criminal organization. It is up to the player to carry out orders, earn respect and make New York City their own. Featuring non-linear action-adventure gameplay, The Godfather offers gamers countless choices for solving the family’s problems with brutal violence, skillful diplomacy, or a cunning mixture of both. From mob hits and bank heists to drive-bys and extortion, step deep inside the world of The Godfather where intimidation and negotiation are your tickets to the top. Players use their powers of loyalty and fear to earn respect through interactions with characters in the world. Decisions made by the player in the game have lasting consequences, just as it was in the mob underworld featured in The Godfather fiction.


*Return to Castle Wolfenstein* 20 Nov 2001

World War II rages and nations fall. SS head Himmler has Hitler's full backing to twist science and the occult into an army capable of annihilating the Allies once and for all. Battling alone, you're on an intense mission to pierce the black heart of the Third Reich and stop Himmler -- or die trying. Fighting in
advanced team-based multiplayer mode, you'll wage your own WWII in an all-out Axis vs. Allies contest for
frontline domination. Powered by the Quake III Arena engine, the Wolfenstein universe explodes with the kind of epic environments, A.I., firepower and cinematic effects that only a game created by true masters can deliver. The dark reich's closing in. The time to act is now. Evil prevails when good men do nothing.

*Singularity* 29 June 2010

In Singularity, you fight your way through an ever-shifting environment haunted with time ravaged creatures, while sudden time waves hurl you back and forth between 1950 and the present day. Use your wits and the perfect weapon - the Time Manipulation Device - to unravel the conspiracy on the remote island of Katorga-12.

*Bulletstorm* 22 Feb 2011
Bulletstorm's array of distinct skillshots produces unprecedented levels of frantic gameplay. The skillshot system rewards players for laying waste to enemies in the most imaginative way possible. The more insane the skillshot, the more points players collect to upgrade and unlock weapons, which in turn allows them to execute even more inventive moves and exaggerated skillshots.


*Horror FPS*


Spoiler



*Cryostasis - Sleep of Reason* 2009
The main hero Alexander Nesterov is a meteorologist occasionally caught inside an old nuclear ice-breaker North Wind, frozen in the ice desert many years ago. This steel creature once fought for its life and freedom, but it has fallen into an ice trap and all the creatures on its board lost not only their natural look, but a right to die. Cryostasis is a psychological horror game of a Captain and his Ship evolving in the atmosphere of animal fear.
The game develops with help of a unique system called Mental Echo - the ability to penetrate another character's memory and change the actions taken by the character in the past

*Clive Barker's Undying* 21 Feb 2001
An FPS that delivers an unparalleled tale of horror. Summoned by an old friend, you are Patrick Galloway, master of the occult, armed
with the dark knowledge of arcane magic and a six-shot weapon of forged metal grace. You must unravel the curse of the Covenant family ... or die trying. 

*Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi* - 21st Oct 2003

 The protagonist is travelling in Transylvania after losing a competition in sword fighting in Sweden. The protagonist, named James, is on his way to his sisters wedding. But when he arrives at the castle, something seems wrong. He discovers that his future brother-in-law is a vampire, who has taken his family members in custody. Now it is up to James to save them all before it is too late.

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth* - 27th Mar. 2006

Call of Cthulhu -- Dark Corners of the Earth is a first-person horror game that combines intense action and adventure elements. You will draw upon your skills in exploration, investigation, and combat while faced with the seemingly impossible task of battling evil incarnate.



*Hack'n'Slash *


Spoiler



*BloodRayne * 9 Sept 2003


It’s pre-WWII and the Nazis intend todominate the world using supernatural evils. As Agent BloodRayne, you’ll travel through theeerie swamps of Louisiana, to Argentina and Germany in this battle- heavy, 3rd person thriller. All thewhile, satisfying Rayne’s passionate lust for human blood.



*Sports*


Spoiler



*Cricket 07* - 24 Nov 2006

Cricket 07 is a cricket simulation computer game - perhaps it's the best cricket game ever made for pc - with lots of active mods and addons this game is new forever and just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Nice One Piyush. But you missed Mass Effect Series, Fifa, Cricket and GTA Series. 

Also add Warcraft 3 (ROC and TFT) under Strategy..... And add some details of each games 



Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
1. Add a Category of Sports GamesCricket, Football, Hockey, NBA, etc)
2. Under POP, name the recent one  . (It's the most wonderful game in the series). 
3. Add Test Drive Unlimited under Racing.
4. GTA, Mass Effect is missing. 
5. Add Mafia 1 and 2.
6. Add Warcraft 3(ROC and TFT) under Strategy.
7. Also add a category of FPS:- COD, BFBC2, Metro 2033 etc...
8. Also Add Crysis to the list... 
_


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

MAfia-I
Hitman series
NFS-MW,NFS-carbon
Commando series
Splinter cell - Conviction
POP series
Medal of honour and Call of duty series


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



abhidev said:


> Hitman series
> 
> Commando series
> 
> ...



Commando series highly enjoyable & addictive. 

GTA series


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

I will be wanting to add Hitman Series in Must Not play Thread..... 



Piyush said:


> *IT IS NOT COMPLETED YET.WILL DO IT TODAY.*
> 
> Thanks for the other inputs anyways.Will do.



Oh Sorry... Anyway, add 'em whenever you complete it...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



soumo27 said:


> I will be wanting to add Hitman Series in Must Not play Thread.....



I can see that you are a GTA fan......surely you won't like the hitman series....


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

No. It feels like crap to play those Hitman games.. Game is ultra slow paced. 

@Piyush..  I think AC and POP will go under that Action/Adventure Genre. isn't it?? And CS is missing from FPS List.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Not sure about it. And Fallout goes under RPG. And add Mass Effect.

Diablo under FPS most probably. Never played it/


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Portal 2 - 8/10


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Portal 2:- 1000/10


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



soumo27 said:


> No. It feels like crap to play those Hitman games.. Game is ultra slow paced.



yes...unlike gta games.......senselessly go on killing people/loot them and roam around the city.......


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

I had played game "the great escape" based on ww||, graphics are not good but still enjoyable game


----------



## Nipun (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

A very helping thread... thanxx ^_^

BTW also add The Sims and Sim City... 

My list for small/10-15 minute games: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1440962-post85.html <-*5-10 year olds will love it *

*EDIT:*
I decided to put my list on first page. So my total suggestion(from all my posts in this topic):

_*NOTE:*These are games that generally around 10 year olds love. But,  many other people who love puzzle games or games that can be played for "10-20 minutes", unline GTA-NFS-IGI-Crysis etc, which requires the player to play for more than an hour. Hope you like it _


Nipun said:


> MUST PLAY:
> Snake game on youtube
> 
> 
> ...






Nipun said:


> Adding to the list:
> Unitron 2: This is totally awesome shooting game that becomes more fun to play after 10 minutes. I *beta tested this game* before it came out, and most of the time I was not testing-I was playing . I did not checked its all features, the mode wit which I started didn't let me leave it for first 15-20 minutes . *A REAL MUST PLAY*
> [YOUTUBE]shB8V2G-Ntg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Another one to the list:*
Rollarcoasta! Great Game! Although the creator put it in STRATEGY CATEGORY, I think its puzzle...... Another must play(Those who liked Bacteria 2 will love it  )


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Hmm....OK Well here is mine

*Role Playing Games*

*Dragon Age series* - Awesome game DAO is damn good and DA2 is very good too although not thats good as compared to DAO. But Hack n Slash Lovers will like DA2.

*Mass Effect Series* - One of the best role playing game with a nice gameplay and less RPG elements and even when they are quite simple specially in ME2. ME1 has a complication. And upcoming ME3 game needs no introduction.

*Elder Scrolls Series* - Damn good RPG with a lot of options about what to to. You can do almost anything in these games. A lot and lot of freedom.

*Fallout 3 & New Vegas* - Real epic game. A lot of guns modifications and what not. You name it this game has it. 

*Action and Adventure Game*

*Assassin's Creed Series* - Real nice game from Ubi with very good storyline which will always keep you in game and of course damn good gameplay and platforming. You can almost climb any building in the game and viewpoint screenies are like heaven. 

*Prince of Persia Series* - I loved the story of the game really. Specially Warrior Within in which there is nothing to be saved apart from Price himself. No saving the world and all that you have to save yourself by changing the past. Other two game also have real nice story.

*Devil May Cry 4* - Well its more of a Hack n Slash game but real good one at that.

*Real Time Strategy*

*Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars and Kane's Wraith* - My favorite RTS till date. Very goos story and two perspective of the story and you can play with all 3 factions in the Campaign itself. Real nice game.

*Company of Heroes Series* - The best World War 2 Strategy game for me.

*Starcraft 2* - Damn good gameplay and story.

Enough for now. Will update with other genres Later.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^ Good one


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Silent Hill? No...then u must have a look in this town....
> started with silent hill & then the whole series....
> if u want a taste of horror genre then this one will be a good start...
> & I bet once u start playing it u wont leave it until u finish bcoz of good story,climax & thrill....
> overall a freaky game to play with good amount of detailing(atmosphere,sounds & monsters)


Yeah played Silent Hill. Scared the hell out of me. Damn its more scary than Dead Space IMO.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

*Team Fortress 2* - unarguably the best online FPS game released in the last 5 years.

*Urban Terror* - great online FPS game considering the price and nominal system requirements. FREE to play and FREE to host. Cross-platform.

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2* - excellent online FPS game. Perhaps the best released in the last 2 years.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^Yeah I also think the same... 

Many people keep asking suggestions of various games; This will be very useful for them....


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Add Serious Sam to this list too. I think a new one is on it's way.

Oh and Unreal Tournament. There was another game that I really liked, Rollcage.

I also think people missed that huge game that makes people fail exams: Counter Strike

Half Life is also a good game.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

*"that makes people fail exams"*

^^lol....


----------



## azzu (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



slashragnarok said:


> A
> I also think people missed that huge game that makes people fail exams


iam having similar situation with f1 2010 
and uRt


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

doesn't f1 2010 become a bit boring after sometime coz of huge no. of laps....i mean  have played that game and liked as it becomes more competitive as we try to break the time record....but still....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



abhidev said:


> doesn't f1 2010 become a bit boring after sometime coz of huge no. of laps....i mean  have played that game and liked as it becomes more competitive as we try to break the time record....but still....



some likes it some don't....its personal choice


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

has anyone played 'carmageddon'???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

yup....me.......gory car racing
total fun with crash -n-burn


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Anybody for MARIO / Dave / Lion-King / Prince of Persia 1/2 ?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

*Some more Recommendations:-*

1. *Bully Scholarship Edition*:-  In this game, play as a student of an US School. Bully other mates, play pranks on teachers and Prefects, play truant and make others life hell. My Rating:- 9/10 

2. *Fifa 11* :- Next Gen Gameplay Engine, Pro Passing, New Celebrations, 360 degree dribbling and advanced gameplay. Includes licensed teams from almost all major football clubs. Only thing missing:- Licensed UEFA Champ League. My Rating:- 8.5/10.
(Apply Patch from *www.fifa-asia.net* for more international teams. Even includes India.) 

3. *PES 11*:- Better gameplay than Fifa, but lacks more graphical content. Very less licensed teams. But it has an official UEFA Champ League. My Rating:- 8/10

_(Both these football games can be played more comfortably usign XBOX 360 Controller for Windows)_. _{It can also be played on the keyboard, but it may take time to get adjusted to the controls, and you may not be able to perform skill moves}_

4. *Criket 07* :- You can apply various patches in this game for more fun and harder gameplay. Some patches also changes the roster, includes IPL/ICL Teams, and change the way the game looks. My Rating:- 7.5/10


----------



## azzu (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



abhidev said:


> doesn't f1 2010 become a bit boring after sometime coz of huge no. of laps....i mean  have played that game and liked as it becomes more competitive as we try to break the time record....but still....



there's always an option to lessen the no of laps.....
btw :being a f1 fanatic i find it quite interesting 
but yea after some time it gets boring and irritating that u lose the grip at same corner everytime..and u get penalty for things u have no hand in 
but still its an enjoyable game (at least for me)


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Regarding Formula 1 2010, the game was boring for me right from the start. I always tried to destroy opponents,  and got un necessary penalties. That made me frustrated and I quit the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



			
				Garbage said:
			
		

> Anybody for MARIO / Dave / Lion-King / Prince of Persia 1/2 ?


They are great game but too old now.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Piyush said:


> yup....me.......gory car racing
> total fun with crash -n-burn



i used to play that game for hours man!!!!


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

superhit action game just  cause 2 for those who need action and i playing everyday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

updated my List on 1st Page


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

A few must play games I can recall -

1) Max Payne: This is a MUST play for ALL FPS freaks 
2) Call of Duty Series(particulary games from Modern Warfare to Back Ops)
3) GTA IV(one of the good storyline games I have played)
4)Mafia:City of Lost Heaven(Again another great game  )

..................more later


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^Max Payne is TPS.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

can someone list few games in SPORTS genre (and a little description if possible)
I'm going to add them in the first page, thats why

I've only played NBA live demo 
So* need desperate help*


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Refer Post #33 from me.. I have mentioned Cricket and Football Games. And you can also add
:-

WWE RAW
NBA 2k9
NBA 2k10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Piyush said:


> The thread should be sticked.





soumo27 said:


> ^^Yeah I also think the same...
> 
> Many people keep asking suggestions of various games; This will be very useful for them....



+1


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Guys take a look at NHL and NFL Madden from EA Sports. If you thought FIFA and NBA are the best sports games around those other two will blow you away.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^ NHL seems to be very good. Will play it soon,


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



			
				slashragnarok said:
			
		

> Guys take a look at NHL and NFL Madden from EA Sports. If you thought FIFA and NBA are the best sports games around those other two will blow you away.


Tried that already. Didn't liked any of these much.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 13, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Is it just me or is Mario as addictive ever?

And for some reason, it creeps the hell out of me.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

*re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

try the  new ones ...may be the new Nintendo DS ones
they are really addictive and fresh as ever


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

so it is sticked now
i want some help in sports genre

do review some games for me please
I'll update my game bank on the first page then
thanks in advance


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Piyush said:


> so it is sticked now
> i want some help in* sports genre*
> 
> do review some games for me please
> ...



buddy its a thread where games r posted according to users liking..

so wait & watch for the respective genre...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Zangetsu said:


> buddy its a thread where games r posted according to users liking..
> 
> so wait & watch for the respective genre...



errr....i guess you get the wrong idea
i already listed bunch of games on the first page
but that post is incomplete 
it doesn't have any sports genre games
so thats why i wanted some good games because i haven't played a single one except NBA live demo


----------



## Zapper (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

did anyone try Trackmania: Sunrise Extreme....i prefer this over NFS.........great racing game

Latest installment Trackmania:Nation is on the list


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

*
here's mine*


GOD OF WAR SERIES


superb action,story,blood and what all you need from sparta warrior.
I am playing gow 1 & 2 on pc using pcsx2.
And dreaming about gow 3 (cause i haven't  the PS3)


GRAND THEFT AUTO SERIES


no need to explain.i have the series.
Gta vc and gta sa will always be on my playlist due to amazing easy modability.
Gta 4 is just like soul of my gaming.


TEKKEN SERIES


super addictive.
I have Tekken 3, Tekken tag tournament and Tekken 5.
If you haven't played any of tekken.i advise you to start and after playing one time you will go again  without any advise....... 


PRINCE OF PERSIA SERIES


from the 1989 classic to pop4 all are my loving.
Specially SOT,warrior within and pop4.
(i don't like forgotten sands cause of bugs and unexpected prince face.)


DIABLO SERIES


mystic fantasy superb gameplay and addictive spells.
 i am afraid about diablo 3 that it will ever release. Ooo hardly awaited


DRAGON AGE SERIES


origins was a perfect rpg. Da2 moved to action ,not bad but da1 was much better.


RESIDENT EVIL 4 and 5


i love Albert Wesker more than Chris.
Both should be in every gamer's bag.

There are lots of more but next time.......


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

*Crysis 2 or NFS: Hot pursuit or Shift 2: Unleashed or Fear or Mafia II*
Which game should I buy?
I already have a coupon for Dirt 3, and I am purchasing Portal 2 for sure  . Now, I can have one more game(although I wish for more, but pocket money limits!). Which game is better among Crysis 2, NFS: Hot Persuit, Shift 2 or Mafia 2?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^Mafia 2


----------



## deathwish (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Dave was the sh*t. \m/


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



			
				deathwish said:
			
		

> Dave was the sh*t. \m/


This thread is for the games that you recommend to play. And as for that matter Dave was pretty good and was a old classic you can't compare that to other games.


			
				Nipun said:
			
		

> Crysis 2 or NFS: Hot pursuit or Shift 2: Unleashed or Fear or Mafia II


Mafia 2 for sure. Great story and good gameplay.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



gameranand said:


> This thread is for the games that you recommend to play. And as for that matter* Dave was pretty good and was a old classic you can't compare that to other games.*



It was the first game I played 



> Mafia 2 for sure. Great story and good gameplay.



Thanks. Its low priced too among others!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Team Fortress 2, a game you have to play before you die


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Garbage said:


> Anybody for MARIO / Dave / Lion-King / Prince of Persia 1/2 ?



DAVE: I love that game!
MARIO: I love it too!
Lion King: Nice game, I used to play it in 4th class in computer lab 
Prince of Persia: Never tried 

EDIT: Cool! This is a sticky now!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

updated my list on 1st page...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

at last...added sports genre to the incomplete mega-list

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1416564-post3.html


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

MAX PAYNE series - it's not a FIRST PERSON SHOOTING gam,e rather it's a TPS game

Add Open Arena in FPS section - it deserves to be in the same category of QUAKE series & UNREAL TOURNAMENT

Add Flatout Series in Racing


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Crysis 2 or Just Cause 2- Which is better?


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Nipun said:


> Prince of Persia: Never tried



lol you hadn't played Prince now download dosbox and try.

Don't worry it is only one hour game but my most loving classic.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Nipun said:


> Crysis 2 or Just Cause 2- Which is better?



both can be played once not twice....


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Zangetsu said:


> both can be played once not twice....


I dont get you...


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^He said both are good but you will not like to play again after finishing game.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Oh..... ok. thanks


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Guys here is mine

TPS:

Max payne Series

The THING

Gears of War

Lost Planet (LP2 was a Dissapointment)




FPS:
IGI series(Started With)


HALO

Call of Duty series

Medal of Honour Series

Brothers in Arms Series

Far Cry Series

Crysis series

Darkest of Days

Singularity

Frontlines:Fuel of War(Must play)

Battlefield Bad Company2

Homefront

Dark Void

Wolfenstien

ACTION/ADVENTURE

Prototype
Avatar



RTS

Company of Heroes series
Command & conquer Tiberium series
Starcraft series 


Casual:

Plants vs Zombies
Jardnains/Dxball
Pocket Tanks
Monopoly Built a Lot


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^man max payne and gears of war are TPS.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

suggest me best game in my Pc config
the 4350 will become 4850 soon
\/\/\/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



NitrousNavneet said:


> suggest me best game in my Pc config
> the 4350 will become 4850 soon
> \/\/\/



Most of games mentioned here can be played.just play 'em at lower setting and graphics


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

I forgot One ARK VOID


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Tomb Raider:the guardian of light-A must play for all gamers who have a predilection for arcade style action games.This game features utterly gorgeous visuals and lots of exciting set pieces that will leave you enthralled.If you've never played an arcade game earlier,just give it a try-its gonna be worthwhile,i promise!

Deus Ex- a fantastic action rpg hybrid with a gripping story.Quite possibly one of the greatest rpgs I've ever played.

No one lives forever 1 and 2-Both of them are awesome.Its disappointing that monolith(their developer) shows no signs of resurrecting this franchise these days.

Batman Arkham asylum

Splinter cell conviction.

Brothers in arms:Hell's Highway-One of the best ww2 based titles that will surely appeal to all FPS fans.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^i'm playing guardian of light its simply awesome.
Great creatures , great gameplay


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

I used to play a RTS game related to something like plastic toys... I am unable to remember its name, anyone know it?


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Lol...interesting! plastic toy i also wish to know about that.

Watch gamespot rts list, search name and tell here.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^^^ maybe be lego star wars


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Right maybe lego games


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Why Brothers in Arms series is missing from FPS category - add it asap


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Brothers in Arms great Story and Dialogs  waiting for the next one


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



> Lol...interesting! plastic toy i also wish to know about that.
> 
> Watch gamespot rts list, search name and tell here.


Found it! 
Army Men: RTS, Army Men: RTS PC - GameSpot.com

I used to play this about 6-7 years ago


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Oh they are really plastic toys. Seems plastic sprite bottle with an man sculpture.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

MUST PLAY:
Snake game on youtube 


But I guess all the above listed games are some....ummmm long or big games. For playing for only 10-15 minutes, or some games for kids would also be nice, dont you think?
All these are "mini-games" which are fully free and I recommend others to play 

ULO-The snake: Dont get away by its name! Sure its a snake game, but its really very fun to play game! I rate this game *4/5* 

Bacteria 2: A really nice puzzle game, for single and multiplayers. A mind challenging game  *3.5/5*

Remaddening: The world is round. And in this game, its totally round . I cant describe whole game, you yourself will have to try! *4/5*

Innoquous 4The fourth in the series of gravity-flipping platformer games, Innoquous 4. Its a puzzle game in which you have to change gravity direction in order to access new level . *4.5/5*

Bubble DominationBubble Domination is a simple strategy game. The goal is to conquer all Bubbles in water world. Lets go and became the greatest bubbler in the world! *4/5*


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

spore from EA sports on mobile...addictive game


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



abhidev said:


> spore from EA sports on mobile...addictive game


even computer version is great!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Nipun said:


> even computer version is great!



haven't tried the pc game...but is it the same as the mobile one....??


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



abhidev said:


> haven't tried the pc game...but is it the same as the mobile one....??


I have only played start of mobile version, not completely, but in PC Version, there are many stages(I guess mobile version only has cell...):
Cell Stage
Creature
Tribal
Kingdom(or civilization?)
Space Age  

Really, a MUST play game....


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Dark Sector is one of the best TPS game ever made IMO and it should be listed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

A great game(series) according to me:
CARMEGEDON SERIES
  

Disclaimer: Very very violent game. NOT reccomended for Children


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Tekken tag tournament. PS2 NOT ARCADE.
Use pcsx2(0.9.8 version only for best emulation and fps) to play on pc.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



topgear said:


> Why Brothers in Arms series is missing from FPS category - add it asap



please provide a small review of flatout series  and Brothers in Arms
add more titles if you like with reviews
i'll add them asap


----------



## Cool Comps (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Just in case no one has added.
Add "Deus EX" .
Its the best game i have ever played.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Piyush said:


> please provide a small review of flatout series  and Brothers in Arms
> add more titles if you like with reviews
> i'll add them asap



here you go 

Brothers In Arms Series : one of the best squad-based WW II shooting game with cinematic gameplay, a bunch of various campaigns, a good story and the freedom to control and guide your squad as the way you like it to win in the battlefield.

Flatout - if you want to race fast and furious , wreck the car hard, and like the action and style with some great graphics and visual effects


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



topgear said:


> here you go
> 
> Brothers In Arms Series : one of the best squad-based WW II shooting game with cinematic gameplay, a bunch of various campaigns, a good story and the freedom to control and guide your squad as the way you like it to win in the battlefield.
> 
> Flatout - if you want to race fast and furious , wreck the car hard, and like the action and style with some great graphics and visual effects



been there, done that 
thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

list updated on 1st page....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

was counting the games in that list 
combining all genres, the list includes 59 different games..no repetitions :happy:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Hmm so why are any casual/indie games not yet recommended by Digitians? 

Anyway I'll go for

Braid
Machinarium
World of Goo
Trine
Plants v Zombies


----------



## Nipun (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



> Hmm so why are any casual/indie games not yet recommended by Digitians?


^^I recommended some...

( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/14...ans-suggest-me-game-thread-3.html#post1440962 )


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Zangetsu said:


> *Silent Hill 3 (2003) Survival Horror*
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/-RfqPQt63Fg0/TaWOHO0vkFI/AAAAAAAAASs/EjegOzDIwPA/s640/sh3_pc_china.jpg
> 
> Developed by Konami..one of the best horror & freaky game till date...
> ...



yep, one of the best game I've played last year - the graphics are dated but the gameplay and story makes up for it - a Highly recommended game but don't forget to use a gamepad


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Hmm so why are any casual/indie games not yet recommended by Digitians?
> 
> Anyway I'll go for
> 
> ...



can you provide a short ( 2-3 lines ) review?
i'll be happy to add Indie games as i have played trine and machinarium and both were 9/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

IMO, Train is not a must play game. 

Replace it with Crayon Physics Deluxe. It is one hell of a Indie game.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Command and conquer -  Tiberian sun.........awesome game


----------



## nishant1512 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Anyone remember this game 

Total Overdose (2005) - 7/10

Rarely has a game reveled in its own crapulence the way that Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico does. Taking the concept of a stylish, violent third-person shooter to the height of hyperactive instability, Total Overdose is an all-out celebration of all things gun. Bullets fly with reckless abandon, bodies pile up to an almost alarming degree, and all the while you're pulling off the kinds of acrobatic maneuvers that would make Keanu Reeves say, "Woah." Of course, it's also all been done before. From playing Total Overdose, you get the feeling that the developers at Deadline Games had an awful lot of affection for the Grand Theft Auto and Max Payne games and that they may have watched one too many Robert Rodriguez movies late at night. That's because the main character plays just like Max Payne, the world around him operates just like the one in Grand Theft Auto, and the storyline plays out like a script Rodriguez might have written early in his career, before he knew what he was doing. Because it's made up of so many familiar parts, action game fans ought to be able to settle in and blast their ways through Total Overdose's relatively brief campaign with reasonable levels of enjoyment.
*www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=*pics.mobygames.com/images/covers/large/1184102353-00.jpg&imgrefurl=*www.mobygames.com/game/total-overdose-a-gunslingers-tale-in-mexico/cover-art/gameCoverId,89842/&usg=__tMAnurpcn6onrdVW8qVhZgh_qv0=&h=892&w=640&sz=107&hl=en&start=1&zoom=1&tbnid=e6QCQ1EwgV2oiM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=105&ei=kaIRTveKJ8norAfV1OCKAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtotal%2Boverdose%2Bcover%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D611%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&biw=1024&bih=611


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Yeah I remember that. Stylish shooting, stunts, chases and all.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Also.. had lame story and voice acting. And, poorly borrowed elements from other games.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Well yeah but still it was fun to play. Well Stranglehold changed that as I liked that more than Total Overdose.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Stronghold Crusader: Another strategy game... a nice strategy game, thats all I can say


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^ Watched Stronghold 3 trailer? I'm excited. As, I am a avid Crusade player


----------



## Nipun (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

^Very nice....This is one of the game I cant wait for..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Cool Comps said:


> Just in case no one has added.
> Add "Deus EX" .
> Its the best game i have ever played.



+1 for Deus Ex

and Call of Duty :Modern Warfare,Soulbringer,Septerra Core


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

If u are one of who waiting for diablo 3 then u must play TorchLight.
*www.swiftworld.net/wp-content/gallery/torchlight/Torchlight%202009-10-31%2001-12-23-58.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2011)

in which category does Deus X falls in?
Action adventure?/FPS-stealth killing?

added casual/indie games


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

Sci-fi rpg with combination of fps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

list updated on 1st page...


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^^Awesome Game. Highly recommended.

I also recommend Dirt 3 and Prototype.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ yep, Prototype and BloodRayne 1 and 2 - should be listed


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

^BloodRayne is fun but keyboard/mouse is not good for the game, controller required!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved Piyush's recommendations to first post and credited him there. Please let me know if there are any objections. I will revert the changes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, Prototype and BloodRayne 1 and 2 - should be listed



I haven't played BR1 & 2 cud u pls give some info abt this game if u have played it...


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Please include Virtua Tennis 4 in the list of recommended games under Sports Category.....


*♣ Virtua Tennis 4 ♣*

_ It's awesome, addictive and huge fun, especially if you are having a controller. Its more fun if you are playing together with your friend.
Controls are not that difficult anyway. Graphics wise quite good too. This is indeed one of the best sports game ever.

Everyone should give this a try.

My rating:- 9/10_


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are the must play PSP ones

God of WAR series
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5924766201_c5172837bc.jpg
938607_85521_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5924764643_4103597263.jpg
995953_167949_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Medal of Honour Series
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6149/5924766093_0fbfb1b998.jpg
934806_78515_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6125/5925327598_8bc20f2d17.jpg
942136_93342_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Resistance Retribution

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5925326170_3a22cf2187.jpg
950875_148757_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Killzone
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6128/5924764437_9c51d670d0.jpg
931635_73096_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Final Fantasy crysis core
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6139/5925325928_111f808886.jpg
925138_69620_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

The 3rd Birthday
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6136/5924764257_fdaf3b8a2c.jpg
the-3rd-birthday-20110307113850077_640w by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Call of Duty
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5925325764_2c6df76bc6.jpg
932969_75502_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Prince of Persia
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6023/5924765793_368962313b.jpg
981425_150064_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

SOCOM series
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6143/5924765699_1cdb040ec8.jpg
932644_74984_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6010/5925327146_67a5b4bce6.jpg
959641_123949_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5924764985_57da4fc8a4.jpg
939493_87614_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5925326494_08e4ddd4f2.jpg
928395_67458_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr




Brothers in Arms DD

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5924765411_b42e8b8bb8.jpg
931006_72017_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Army of Two

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6129/5924765279_de31ebac69.jpg
959060_122910_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Logan's Shadow

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6131/5925326726_14bc05d5bf.jpg
939487_87608_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Ghost Recon 2

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6136/5924764781_bb09b07f50.jpg
937030_82465_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Last but not the Least My FAV
Patapon3
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5924764033_915d514573.jpg
new-patapon-3-screens-20110414105935983_640w by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Please include Virtua Tennis 4 in the list of recommended games under Sports Category.....
> 
> 
> *♣ Virtua Tennis 4 ♣*
> ...



How is it different from VT3??


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

I did not play VT3. So cant comment. Sorry


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anybody played the game ONI ?
I heard it was the first of its kind when it was released. It can give a good taste of that time game, of hand to hand and guns gameplay as its a third person action game. And the best part you can simply take the folder with you and simply copy paste and start playing.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

when i had first bought this game and installed it....it sadly didn't work on my machine due to graphics constraints.....


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

When did you bought it and what PC you used on.(It has some known issues with some graphic cards)
I tried it on my friends PC. HCl with P4 256Mb and Xp back in 2006-07. (For the first time I had played properly a game on PC then otherwise we in even using one for 10 min was privilege for us). You can try it again if you find some of that kind PC. Runs even in cyber cafes PC. Try, you might like it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I haven't played BR1 & 2 cud u pls give some info abt this game if u have played it...



BR1 and 2 was pretty good
aggressive combos, cool weapons and oh how can i forget Rayne(36-24-36  )


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> When did you bought it and what PC you used on.(It has some known issues with some graphic cards)
> I tried it on my friends PC. HCl with P4 256Mb and Xp back in 2006-07. (For the first time I had played properly a game on PC then otherwise we in even using one for 10 min was privilege for us). You can try it again if you find some of that kind PC. Runs even in cyber cafes PC. Try, you might like it.



it was very long time back when i had a p4 with onboard 32mb graphics...didn't run on it..


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Why not give it a try now.
I played when even using a pc was luxury(where I used to live earlier).


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> BR1 and 2 was pretty good
> aggressive combos, cool weapons and oh how can i forget Rayne(36-24-36  )



BR 1 has cooler graphics.

BR 2 has insane combos and variety of enemies but can be frustrating.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> BR 1 has cooler graphics.
> 
> BR 2 has insane combos and variety of enemies but can be frustrating.



you forgot to mention 36-24-36


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ninja Gaiden Series (2004-2011) Action-adventure, hack and slash *
*images.wikia.com/ninjagaiden/images/7/7a/Ninja_Gaiden_big1.JPG
One Word: Awesome


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I haven't played BR1 & 2 cud u pls give some info abt this game if u have played it...



I've finished BloddRayne 1 but have not complted BloodRayne 2 yet 

For info follow these links : 1 2


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

Here r some classic shooters has any one played these
Hidden & Dangerous (Now Its Free to download & play)
Hidden and Dangerous - Hidden & Dangerous 2 - H&D Deluxe
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5928905214_f0be588ed2.jpg
hd1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6004/5928905360_4b2769f648.jpg
hd2 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Hidden & dangerous 2

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6131/5928905634_9d01a08089.jpg
451072_front by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Deadly Dozen

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5928348433_007d7bc60c.jpg
deadlydozen_790screen002 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/5928348259_85e40096cb.jpg
deadlydozen_790screen003 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Prince Sinha (Jul 12, 2011)

My fav game was Prince of Persia The sands of time. Its pretty good game. I hadn't watched the movie but I could imagine the senario of the movie just by playing it.

SOF2:- Its an old game but still its the most popular for Multiplayer gaming. I tried a lots of other MP Games too but the joy I have playing SOF2 cann't be matched by any other MP games even not by Counter strike :Live or Die


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2011)

Prince Sinha said:


> My fav game was Prince of Persia The sands of time. Its pretty good game. I hadn't watched the movie but I could imagine the senario of the movie just by playing it.


I love the sands and of time. My best story ever heard


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Here r some classic shooters has any one played these
> Hidden & Dangerous (Now Its Free to download & play)
> Hidden and Dangerous - Hidden & Dangerous 2 - H&D Deluxe
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5928905214_f0be588ed2.jpg
> ...



I've played H&D2 but did not like the game very much for the complex control system - personal view 



mithun_mrg said:


> Here r some classic shooters has any one played these
> Hidden & Dangerous (Now Its Free to download & play)
> 
> Hidden & dangerous 2
> ...



I've played H&D 1 and H&D 2 ( had no finished any of those - played only around 1-1.5 hour ) but did not like the game very much for the complex control system - personal view 

Have not played Deadly Dozen and Deadly Dozen: Pacific Theater anytime - a little description would be great


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> I've played H&D 1 and H&D 2 ( had no finished any of those - played only around 1-1.5 hour ) but did not like the game very much for the complex control system


Yes thats complicated for sure but game sure is a beauty. I liked the game very much and completed it. You have to compare 4 players here by yourself and you gotta make a strategy to keep them alive in any mission. Right from the beginning.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ in desert Strom 2 you have make similar gmaeplay strategy but the controls are simpler than this for sure.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^Yeah same in desert storm 1 and global storm.


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

Today finished Mass Effect . It was a great galaxy tour


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 14, 2011)

I played them on a P4 7-8 yrs earlier in a Cafe can u beleive i used to go there every day for playing these two & Project IGI
Guys if mods agree can we start a Game Exchange Thread


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2011)

This thread is getting too damn big with all the useless pics. 

BTW please suggest some Indie game. 
I loved WoG, Machinarum and Braid.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

list updated on 1st page....


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Here are the must play PSP ones
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


i liked patapon but it gets kinda boring in later stages.
my fav PSP games :
FF7:crisis core
Shin megami tensei : persona 3 portable (AWESOME!!)
Metal gear solid : peace walker
FF4:complete collection
dissidia 012 duodecim (top notch battles)
God eater burst
FF7 (PSX converted to PSP) (CLASSIC!!)
SOCOM series
Syphon filter
GOW series
GTA series
valkyria chroncles II


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2011)

today i noticed that Tomb Raider was missing from the first page, nobody likes TR: Legend, Anniversary & Underworld?  according to me these are must play for the adventure & treasure hunt loving gamers.

also kind of recommended is FEAR (first game with the 2 expansion packs) as well as Star Wars Republic Commandos (those who like squad based game but extremely simple control).


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> today i noticed that Tomb Raider was missing from the first page, nobody likes TR: Legend, Anniversary & Underworld?  according to me these are must play for the adventure & treasure hunt loving gamers.
> 
> also kind of recommended is FEAR (first game with the 2 expansion packs) as well as Star Wars Republic Commandos (those who like squad based game but extremely simple control).




iN Tomb Raider Series* i only like Guardian of Light*....All other seems kiddish.

*Yes FEAR 1,2 are is thrill*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> today i noticed that Tomb Raider was missing from the first page, nobody likes TR: Legend, *Anniversary & Underworld*?  according to me these are must play for the adventure & treasure hunt loving gamers.



its there on 1st page of this thread 



Kola2842 said:


> iN Tomb Raider Series* i only like Guardian of Light*....All other seems kiddish.



u must be joking....did u played it once..


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Hey i have and finished anniversary and legends.
Puzzle were interesting but lara's movement and physics.....bad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

^& what about underworld...its the best in whole series


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

i have not played
well have u played guardian of light?

That has better gameplay and...just very good i use to play it everynight.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> iN Tomb Raider Series* i only like Guardian of Light*....All other seems kiddish.



Guardian of Light is a different kind of game. not the third person jump & explore kind.



Zangetsu said:


> its there on 1st page of this thread



yes, but Tomb Raider series should be in the list of must play games 



Kola2842 said:


> ^^Hey i have and finished anniversary and legends.
> Puzzle were interesting but lara's movement and physics.....bad.



yes. Anniversary's puzzles are hard. really really hard. whereas Legend was lot easier. 



Zangetsu said:


> ^& what about underworld...its the best in whole series



 and the most buggiest. try to save the game & it crashes 

but worth playing


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2011)

@sam
can you write a little description about the series
i'll add them in the action-adventure list asap


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

@Sam & Piyush: This whole thread is dedicated to must play games...so every user will 
post there best games they think...its not mandatory to add/update the list anywhere in between....

the list will grow post by post...& will not be centralized to one particular post..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @sam
> can you write a little description about the series
> i'll add them in the action-adventure list asap



exploration + puzzle at its best. guns, relics, mercenaries and sometime some ancient/overgrown species are all to be expected. it is very much like Prince of Persia but in the modern era. swords replaced by guns & castles turned into ruins with deadly traps at each corner.



Zangetsu said:


> @Sam & Piyush: This whole thread is dedicated to must play games...so every user will
> post there best games they think...its not mandatory to add/update the list anywhere in between....
> 
> the list will grow post by post...& will not be centralized to one particular post..



don't you think its better to have a list in the first page, if not first post? soon this thread will cross 10 pages & then going through each page will take quite a bit of time.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2011)

lol....i came to know that my post was combined with azzu's post
so you have to ask mod(vamsi here) for this update


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> don't you think its better to have a list in the first page, if not first post? soon this thread will cross 10 pages & then going through each page will take quite a bit of time.



Ok..I have merged my list on the 1st page...



will there be any new prince of persia from ubisoft or not?


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> will there be any new prince of persia from ubisoft or not?



Hmm...I think NO.

previous was not as it was thought.
wait till any rumers.....

Now need new story , and who will be hero ,original or 2008 version.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok..I have merged my list on the 1st page...
> 
> 
> 
> will there be any new prince of persia from ubisoft or not?



we definitely need the return of the POP series....and i didn't like any of their prince after two thrones....


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Has Football Manager been mentioned ?


----------



## Maddd (Jul 26, 2011)

@piyush FIFA11 is better..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

FM and Fifa are two different games altogether ! 

BIG BIG BIG difference !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> we definitely need the return of the POP series....and i didn't like any of their prince after two thrones....


Me neither. I guess story of Prince is complete so let him have his life with Farah.
Ubisoft should get a head start and a entire new character and story like they did with AC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Midtown Maddness

I think its a great game. Played it before for countless hours together before. Just loved it


----------



## Nipun (Jul 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Midtown Maddness
> 
> I think its a great game. Played it before for countless hours together before. Just loved it



great game


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ can't say anything about Midtown Maddness but I've played Midtown Maddness 2 and though this is old but is a good game anyway


----------



## Nipun (Jul 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ can't say anything about Midtown Maddness but I've played Midtown Maddness 2 and though this is old but is a good game anyway


One is much better than 2!!  

I used to play it all the time on my brother's computer 6 years ago. I played it for two years, then purchased 2. At first I was:  after 2 days I was:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ can't say anything about Midtown Maddness but I've played Midtown Maddness 2 and though this is old but is a good game anyway



You are really missing the first game 

I think the first game is a LOT LOT better than 2nd game. I really enjoyed driving in Chicago in first game then any of cities in 2nd game



Give the first game a try once


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Me neither. I guess story of Prince is complete so let him have his life with Farah.
> Ubisoft should get a head start and a entire new character and story like they did with AC.



exactly.....but i would still love to see those acrobatic moves and combat of the prince which were missing in Forgotten sands....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Anybody played this *Hunted:The Demon's Forge*?


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 27, 2011)

Midtown madness was the first game I played on my first PC..


----------



## Nipun (Jul 27, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Midtown madness was the first game I played on my first PC..


The first game I played was *DAVE*. Really nice game!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2011)

first games i played were dave,pac-man and felix the cat.......they were damn addictive


----------



## Nipun (Jul 27, 2011)

pacman!!!!!!!!

amazing game!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

*PLEASE* recommend the games
Don't start discussing about them :/
Otherwise this thread will see the same fate like that one "Games you are currently addicted to"


----------



## Nipun (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Nipun said:


> MUST PLAY:
> Snake game on youtube
> 
> 
> ...



Adding to the list:
Unitron 2: This is totally awesome shooting game that becomes more fun to play after 10 minutes. I *beta tested this game* before it came out, and most of the time I was not testing-I was playing . I did not checked its all features, the mode wit which I started didn't let me leave it for first 15-20 minutes . *A REAL MUST PLAY* 
[YOUTUBE]shB8V2G-Ntg[/YOUTUBE]

Guliseo Spirit
Another great game. A bit difficult at many times, but it is very much fun to play. The player is a spirit and has to fight against ghosts. PLay it 

Guliseo Spirit
Another great game. A bit difficult at many times, but it is very much fun to play. The player is a spirit and has to fight against ghosts. PLay it


----------



## Nipun (Aug 1, 2011)

Suggest a few games for my old PC. Its a Pentium IV with 3 GB RAM. I dont know the GPU because its onboard and details of motherboard are lost. 

But, GTA: SA runs quite well in it. suggest some similar games that can run in it. Suggest any type of games-except strategy.... racing would be best


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
Unreal Tournament III
Need For Speed Most Wanted
World of Warcraft: Frozen Throne
...............................................


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 1, 2011)

@ nipun try Project IGI,IGI2,Maxpayne1&2,Street Racing Sydicate,The Thing,Halo also try using "3D Analyze" on that old hardware


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Suggest a few games for my old PC. Its a Pentium IV with 3 GB RAM. I dont know the GPU because its onboard and details of motherboard are lost.
> 
> But, GTA: SA runs quite well in it. suggest some similar games that can run in it. Suggest any type of games-except strategy.... racing would be best



SHUT: Intel GMA 945 Games Compatibility List - Updated

Here You Go, The games listed in list are tested.


----------



## Maddd (Aug 1, 2011)

@geek-with-lense :nice list.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks, I Also Running A P4 PC So I Use This list always.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Suggest a few games for my old PC. Its a Pentium IV with 3 GB RAM. I dont know the GPU because its onboard and details of motherboard are lost.
> 
> But, GTA: SA runs quite well in it. suggest some similar games that can run in it. Suggest any type of games-except strategy.... racing would be best


Any NFS game before Carbon.
Toca Race Driver series.

Carmeggadon


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

List updated on page 1...checkout my post


----------



## Nipun (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*



Nipun said:


> MUST PLAY:
> Snake game on youtube
> 
> 
> ...






Nipun said:


> Adding to the list:
> Unitron 2: This is totally awesome shooting game that becomes more fun to play after 10 minutes. I *beta tested this game* before it came out, and most of the time I was not testing-I was playing . I did not checked its all features, the mode wit which I started didn't let me leave it for first 15-20 minutes . *A REAL MUST PLAY*
> [YOUTUBE]shB8V2G-Ntg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Another one to the list:*
Rollarcoasta! Great Game! Although the creator put it in STRATEGY CATEGORY, I think its puzzle...... Another must play(Those who liked Bacteria 2 will love it  )

BTW Just thinking, most of the above games are created with Game Maker. Does any one else use Game Maker here?  

BTW Just thinking, most of the above games are created with Game Maker. Does any one else use Game Maker here?


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2011)

^^I tried it once but i think i can make better games in flash.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe. Both has got their advantages and disadvantages  

BTW I have put this list on my post on first page


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 7, 2011)

LIMBO is a Masterpiece in gaming.....its more a piece of art than a game....

*media.ign.com/games/image/object/110/110626/Limbo_PCDLboxart_160w.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Some more description please...


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

Condemned: Criminal Origins -  is a psychological survival horror video game with brawler elements. The game uses a first person perspective. Condemned: Criminal Origins places an added emphasis on melee combat and puzzle solving, including searching for fingerprints and gathering evidence. It is firmly placed within the horror genre, and more specifically survival horror. The game also implements elements of psychological thriller.

source

This one is a must play - the atmosphere, use of melee weapons and gameplay is so awesome it will make you go on and on to solve the mystery - A must play


----------



## Prince Sinha (Aug 8, 2011)

*List Multiplayer games you have played till now!!!*

Hi guys,
            I went on the market but i didn't find good MP games. So, plz list the MP games you have played till now and help me find out the best among them.

                                 Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: List Multiplayer games you have played till now!!!*

I have played FIFA , FM , CS 1.6  , TF2  , CS Source , NFS .

Rest cant remember .


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 8, 2011)

@Prince Sinha. Try out Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Crysis 2, COD 4 , Black Ops for Multiplayer.. 

@Thread.... 

LIMBO :- 10/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Completed List - SSF4


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 23, 2011)

Game name : Death Rally
Genre : Racing
Year of release : 1996
*www.1upgamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/death_rally_cover-250x250.jpg
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/deaths1.png/
A good old DOS Racing game.


Game name : Prince Of Persia Warrior Within
Genre : Role Playing,Action-adventure
Year of release : 2004
*www.mobmaniac.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/prince-of-persia-warrior-within.jpg
*www.wallcoo.net/game/prince_of_persia_series/images/Wallpaper_Prince_of_Persia_Warrior_Within_12.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> Game name : Prince Of Persia Warrior Within
> Genre :* Role Playing*,Action-adventure
> Year of release : 2004



fix bold matter.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2011)

Prince of Persia ( 2008) was the best game in the entire PoP series IMO


----------



## Alok (Aug 24, 2011)

^Its very nice game, first i didn't like graphics but when i played it immersed me. Soundtrack was awesom. Also i like SOT very much.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if anyone ask me about graphics then POP 2008 was best for me with different artwork type graphics. And if you ask me overall POP WW was best in the series.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2011)

---stick to the topic guys....not a game discussion thread  ---


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

On topic-


Mafia 2

I think this is a MUST PLAY game. Superb overall game. Just like the original Mafia, has a very very strong and emotional storyline 
Play and Enjoy it


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ---stick to the topic guys....not a game discussion thread  ---



have a look at the post no 192 - there's a must play game with proper description


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2011)

Metro 2033 is my last game completed


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> have a look at the post no 192 - there's a must play game with proper description



was not pointing you bro
the required posts got deleted already anyways

also someone add PREY to survival-horror-fps on the first page


----------



## abhi8569 (Aug 31, 2011)

Prototype , Crysis , NFS most wanted 2010 , Trackmania United , Burnout Paradise And All time favourite ANGRY BIRD


----------



## Maddd (Sep 1, 2011)

abhi8569 said:


> Prototype , Crysis , *NFS most wanted 2010* , Trackmania United , Burnout Paradise And All time favourite ANGRY BIRD



it should be *Nfs hot pursuit 2010*


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2011)

Maddd said:


> it should be *Nfs hot pursuit 2010*



Is there any way to disable videos altogether ...i mean all the cutscenes, intro ie any damn video......its very annoying


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ I think you better post this here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133338-need-speed-hot-pursuit.html



Piyush said:


> was not pointing you bro
> the required posts got deleted already anyways
> 
> also someone add PREY to survival-horror-fps on the first page



ok buddy - no hard feelings


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, Prey was a good experience.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Darksiders:Wrath of War is a must play for RPG & hack& slash


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ buddy if possible put a short description with the recommend game so that it can be listed with some words on the front page of the thread - I've played this one ( though not finished it ) and it felt awesome


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 4, 2011)

Now I am playing deus ex human revolution, man it's amazing experience.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> LIMBO is a Masterpiece in gaming.....its more a piece of art than a game....
> 
> *media.ign.com/games/image/object/110/110626/Limbo_PCDLboxart_160w.jpg





xtremevicky said:


> I have played FIFA , FM , CS 1.6  , TF2  , CS Source , NFS .
> 
> Rest cant remember .





Zangetsu said:


> Completed List - SSF4





Piyush said:


> also someone add PREY to survival-horror-fps on the first page



*see guys you are not getting it
this thread is not for one-liner comments on games or your progress report
this thread sole purpose is to recommend games as per the requirements of a user along with a good amount of description
I quoted my previous post too as I vaguely mentioned a game name with no description at all
The last thing I wanna see is this thread getting locked just "Games you are currently addicted to"*

Hope you'll not take this as any sort of offense and cooperate as required 

BTW here is a sneak-peek to PREY-->Survival/Horror

Great-looking graphics, Occasional flashes of really interesting gameplay ideas,engaging storyline and aliens speak english


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ buddy if possible put a short description with the recommend game so that it can be listed with some words on the front page of the thread - I've played this one ( though not finished it ) and it felt awesome



Yeah..updated on page 1...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*22.Singularity (2010) FPS*
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-3IGYBH_yT8Q/TdlxyaCfnNI/AAAAAAAAABo/88iemLxE1kA/s1600/Singularity.jpg

*singularitygame.com/images/singularity_game2.jpg

unreal 3 engine...this game is just awesome in gameplay...
superb boss fights & puzzles...the best FPS I have played


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Fps ? But in screenshot it looks over shoulder view.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Fps ? But in screenshot it looks over shoulder view.



Well its a first person shooter actually. This is actually kind good game as its somewhat different from others. Here you have time based puzzles and some awesome time powers and all that. Even though it feels repetitive then also its very good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well its a first person shooter actually. This is actually kind good game as its somewhat different from others. Here you have time based puzzles and some awesome time powers and all that. Even though it feels repetitive then also its very good.



yup..I enjoyed the bullet time & catching enemy projectiles


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2011)

singularity was one hell of a game
nobody wont get bored
there is something for everyone


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> singularity was one hell of a game
> nobody wont get bored
> there is something for everyone



True but after some hours starts to get repetitive but nonetheless game was fun for sure and I really liked those time powers and puzzles.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm ok 'll try soon


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> singularity was one hell of a game
> nobody wont get bored
> there is something for everyone



I remember playing this one last year - it's a great game and must be on the list.

Here's short description for this 

On a clandestine mission deep into Russian territory, an American black ops team crash lands on an island research base that was mysteriously abandoned in the 1950’s. Cut off from the outside and under attack by an army of nightmarish creatures, Captain Nathaniel Renko is forced to battle his way through the hostile territory armed with the TMD (Time Manipulation Device) – a time altering weapon created over 50 years ago. Who created the TMD and why is just one of the many Cold War secrets Renko must uncover as he is thrown back and forth across time, making choices that will alter the course of world history.

source


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

there's going to be additions of games that many of you guys were asking for on the first page including:-

bioshock
fear
Singularity
tomb raider
virtua tennis(thanks to Somuo) 
and many Indie games


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

what about deus ex and dead island ?? Are they going to be included ??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> what about deus ex and dead island ?? Are they going to be included ??



see I'm including those games which i have experienced at first place *or* many people are asking for it
I'll surely include Deus Ex (as it deserve a place in the list but not sure about Dead Island
who knows some other member may include that game


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

Dead Island must be on the list - one vote from me with a short description 

The player is drawn into the world of Dead Island on the brink of a mysterious epidemic that suddenly, and without warning, breaks out on the fictional island of Banoi. As a guest of the Royal Palms Resort, the player's stay was supposed to be a dream holiday; a luxurious getaway to the beautiful beaches of a tropical paradise. But faced with the reality of a zombie apocalypse, there is only one thing left to do:  Survive.

source - the official website.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks tp for the update
and you can add dead island now or couple of more games at once


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ added Dead Island - it was too hard to resist


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## xtreme015 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Please recomend some first person shooter games*

please provide some war games with good storyline.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Have you played Call of Duty: Modern Warfare or COD: MW2? Battlefield: Bad Company 2?

If you like World War era games, then COD: World at War is a good bet.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Just play these series
Call of Duty
Battle field
Crysis 1& 2
You can try Homefront, Brink etc (haven't played them myself)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



xtreme015 said:


> please provide some war games with good storyline.



check here at least once 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141901-must-play-games-suggest-me-game-thread.html


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Vietcong


----------



## asingh (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



xtreme015 said:


> please provide some war games with good storyline.



What is your rig configuration..?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



asingh said:


> What is your rig configuration..?



the best reply so far


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Please refer to the sticked thread. That thread is sticked for a reason.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Try Medal of Honor Series ( except pacific assault ) - you would like Medal of Honor


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Try Medal of Honor Allied Assault


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 8, 2011)

@piyush No far cry 1 in the list.It was much better for me when compared to far cry 2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

Well as for war games there are plenty and should had added whici war games, WW2 or modern war. Both feel different. As for WW2 games he can try COD series except MW 1&2, MOH series, Wolfstein series, and many more but I can't remember more right now.


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

@piyush *hitman and splinter cell are in fps section. both don't have any fps element , 
please move hitman in action/adventure.
And for Splinter Cell ,there should be a genere "Stealth Games" and also add Rainbow Six series in Tactical Shooters genere.*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> @piyush No far cry 1 in the list.It was much better for me when compared to far cry 2


I'll rather rename it to Farcry series....OK?



Kola2842 said:


> @piyush *hitman and splinter cell are in fps section. both don't have any fps element ,
> please move hitman in action/adventure.
> And for Splinter Cell ,there should be a genere "Stealth Games" and also add Rainbow Six series in Stealth section.*



Yea I was thinking the same
many games in FPS section are actually quite different from the genre
So sub-genre will do?
like One major section -->FPS
then its sub sections like hardcore FPS,Stealth,sci-fi shooter,etcetc.... ?

*---need your vote guys....should I add online /mmorpg games too?---*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

Real time strategy lovers dont miss « EMPIRE EARTH »  2 & 3 are bit notorious .. Play the 1st part .. Its been 8 years I played , now am playing still entertaining


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

@piyush Well i don't play mmorpg. But With Diablo 3 'll be partially start.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

And after you have played all of the above, you could give a try to Bulletstorm too, for fun.


----------



## coolgame (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*

config plz


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



Kola2842 said:


> @piyush *hitman and splinter cell are in fps section. both don't have any fps element ,
> please move hitman in action/adventure.
> And for Splinter Cell ,there should be a genere "Stealth Games" and also add Rainbow Six series in Stealth section.*



I think Rainbow Six falls under Tactical Shooter genre



Piyush said:


> I'll rather rename it to Farcry series....OK?
> 
> Yea I was thinking the same
> many games in FPS section are actually quite different from the genre
> ...



I think we should create these sub genres for FPS games :

Stealth-
Old School 
Tactical
War
CRPG ( RPG )
Survival Horror
Detective
Misc

online /mmorpg games can be added as well but don't just create a whole new genre for this.



aniket.cain said:


> And after you have played all of the above, you could give a try to Bulletstorm too, for fun.



Bulletstorm and Duke Nukem should be added on the list


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



topgear said:


> I think Rainbow Six falls under Tactical Shooter genre



my bad . Yes i know , also Operation Flashpoint : DR should be in tactical shooters.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



topgear said:


> I think Rainbow Six falls under Tactical Shooter genre



Squad based tactical shooter to be precise. Ghost Recon Series, Brothers In Arms series, Hidden and Dangerous Series, Operation flashpoint series also falls under same catdgory. For tactical shooter I'll say sniper ghost, and similar games where you can't just run and gun and you have to think about outcome before firing a bullet.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Please recomend some first person shooter games*



topgear said:


> I think Rainbow Six falls under Tactical Shooter genre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, we must divide FPS in sub generes.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

I think we should make a sub genre for squad based shooter so that for someone who want to play these types of games can directly get the names because even tactical shooter is kinda wide genre.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 9, 2011)

hey any hitman type games to play ... i mean spying action n ol...i have played  ol Hitman series and Death to spies .... any other games like that ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

If you like these games then you should like Splinter Cell series.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

ok guys you'll about to see the sub division of FPS genre in couple of days 

*PS:How can I add online /mmorpg games without creating another genre?Need ideas/advices*
thanks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ok guys you'll about to see the sub division of FPS genre in couple of days
> 
> *PS:How can I add online /mmorpg games without creating another genre?Need ideas/advices*
> thanks



Add a sub genre in RPG for MMORPG because they are basically RPGs.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

@niraj if you haven't played resident evil 4 and resident evil 5 , play it . You'll surely like these.

@gameranand +1 , mmofps may also be added , though not many players in this genere.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

*one last favor from you guys*

just arrange the fps games according to their sub genres....
that way it'll be easy for me
also if you want me to add some more game s in any genre..then just put the name, I'll add a catchy info on that 
thanks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> *one last favor from you guys*
> 
> just arrange the fps games according to their sub genres....
> that way it'll be easy for me
> ...



*Squad based tactical shooter*
Hidden and dangerous series
Brothers in arms series
ghost recon series
operation flashpoint series
rainbow six series

*stealth*
splinter cell series
hitman series

*war*
battlefield series
call of duty series
medal of honor series
wolfstein series

*tactical*
sniper ghost warrior
farcry

*sci fi shooter*
half life series
singularity
portal
metro 2033
bioshock
crysis
fear (it also comes in survival horror)

*rpg type*
borderlands
stalker

*online fps*
counter strike
urban terror
quake

I am using net through mobile so pardon any mistakes and not categorising all of them. I have a suggestion that add FEAR to survival horror. I hope this helps.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

*Old School FPS*
Serious Sam Series
Wolfenstein
Doom Series


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

doom series in old school?
i thought it was a part of sci-fi and survival horror shooter


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes doom does comes in sci-fi horror genre.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

^^DOOM series is basically run and gun type rail shooting. Thats why its old school.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

also add bulletstorm in sci fi genre. Its a must play.



Kola2842 said:


> ^^DOOM series is basically run and gun type rail shooting. Thats why its old school.



You ard not entirely correct. Its not entirely run n gun game. It have sci fi and horror elements which basically defines its genre.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

added a couple of games
done with some editing
is it better now?


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice job ... ,

Put "(MMORPG)" in front of Guild Wars.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Nice job ...
> 
> Put "(MMORPG)" in front of Guild Wars.



hmmm
will do it as soon as I'm done with a list of mmorpg games
single game in that genre will look funny


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

One Game that Must be in MMORPG is *WORLD OF WARCRAFT*

Also i heard about *EVERQUEST*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

Piyush merge survival horror shooter with survival horror games because there is just one actual FPS horror in your list as dead space and resident evil series are over the shoulder shooter which is mix of FPS & TPS.

@ soumo27
Bro please edit your 3rd post in this thread because that is too long as you quoted Piyush's list.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 9, 2011)

Suggest me a Indie game like Machinarium.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

^^you should play *SAMOROST 1* Its great click adventure.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Piyush merge survival horror shooter with survival horror games because there is just one actual FPS horror in your list as dead space and resident evil series are over the shoulder shooter which is mix of FPS & TPS.



you forgot about Dead Island which is also a FPS Survival Horror Game and What about Left 4 Dead series which should be also included - so we got 3 in total SH FPS games 

DARK SECTOR should be under Survival Horror as well - just play the game and you'll know it 

and we should merge survival horror shooter with survival horror genre as it should be considered as a single genre.

*Serious Sam and Necro Vision* Series falls Under Old School and should be added.
The Latest *Duke Nukem and Quake 4* are also a great example of Sci-Fi shooter.
*Arma* Series should be added under squad based tactical shooter.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> you forgot about Dead Island which is also a FPS Survival Horror Game and What about Left 4 Dead series which should be also included - so we got 3 in total SH FPS games
> 
> DARK SECTOR should be under Survival Horror as well - just play the game and you'll know it
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding. You know there are just so many games that remembering all of them is quite hard specially when you don't have your PC with you.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 12, 2011)

can Anyone describe about all types of games like fps , stealth etc.
there is  "gener" given in SKOAR in game reviews,and I can't understand them.


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2011)

^^just go to wikipedia

Video game genres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^you should play *SAMOROST 1* Its great click adventure.



also Samorost2 but i guess you already have it as it was part of the first Humble Indie Bundle.


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2011)

^^yeah i have. But i finished only 1 . 'll play 2 in Deewali week


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2011)

Guize, I need a few suggestions on the games I've missed. Please suggest some games which have been released past 4 months. I haz Deus Ex: HR. Any other?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

Limbo is a great game. Try it out guys.


----------



## Alok (Oct 21, 2011)

@nvidiageek   Rage.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

*Cricket 2007* should be added into SPORTS genre


----------



## stonecaper (Oct 22, 2011)

Suggest Me some FPS guys Last good one i played was Max Payne 2 and COD series 

Dont Wanna Shoot No Zombies,cyborgs or aliens,Just Bad Human Beings


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Crysis Series
 Far cry series.
Cod black ops
Bioshock series


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

Get BFBC2


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys pls suggest some Games to me.. I love Racing Games, I like FPS games but can't play because  of severe Head ache I get after Playing (after just 15 minutes of play). So pls suggest 

Racing Games, Simulation Games, if any new Third person shooter Game.

my pc spec is in my signature.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ have you checked the 1st page - there's some great games there - try playing those first


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

@stonecaper,clmlbx: I guess u have not read the thread from start...do read coz it covers the genre u r asking...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Suggest me a game that a 4 yr old can play easily without any help from others. The game has to dead easy and interesting enough at the same time.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ try some racing games like Trackmania Sunrise where a vehicle can be controlled using only arrow keys on the keyboard


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2011)

If you like some destruction then "Burnout revenge".


----------



## masach315 (Nov 2, 2011)

Educational games will be best for a 4 year old child like word game, crossword, puzzle etc. You may visit Educational Games â€“ Free Kids Educational Games at Knowledge Adventure etc


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2011)

^^to whom you pointing at??


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ have you checked the 1st page - there's some great games there - try playing those first





Zangetsu said:


> @stonecaper,clmlbx: I guess u have not read the thread from start...do read coz it covers the genre u r asking...




that are old games .I have played most of it.. I would like some new games. with good graphics


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Play Call of Juarez : Bound in Blood - one of the best western style shooting fps game and this one should be added on the list as well


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Lionheart:Legacy of Crusader*

For all the rpg fans.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Hey guys pls suggest some Games to me.. I love Racing Games, I like FPS games but can't play because  of severe Head ache I get after Playing (after just 15 minutes of play). So pls suggest
> 
> Racing Games, Simulation Games, if any new Third person shooter Game.
> 
> my pc spec is in my signature.



If you want newer games then try Dirt 3, F1 2011. They are quite nice.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 4, 2011)

Has anybody tried renegade ops....if not...definitely try it....its an awesome game...I hv just installed it...loved it...full of destruction and great detailed graphics by SEGA...preferred playing with a controller


----------



## masach315 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> If you like some destruction then "Burnout revenge".



I have one more candidate in Bulletstorm


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ I guess its already listed on first page itself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Has anybody tried renegade ops....if not...definitely try it....its an awesome game...I hv just installed it...loved it...full of destruction and great detailed graphics by SEGA...preferred playing with a controller



screenshots looks nice..especially the explosion & it Havok Physics..
will sure try it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Also *Soulbringer*.

For all the rpg lovers.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2011)

played renegade ops a bit today...loved it...its bit confusing playing with the keyboard...have to try it out with the controller...but my generic controller doesn't seem to work


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 9, 2011)

games that are eating my time

1. CS, CZ, CSS 
2. Frozen Synapse
3. Altitude
4. Dead Island 
other good games
5. Tf2
6. borderlands
7. and yet it moves
8. amnesia
9. osmos
10. L4D series
11. portal series
12. dungeon defenders
13. titan quest


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ never heard the name of Altitude, osmos and titan quest 
can you write a little description for these.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2011)

Osmos is an indie game. Quite good game I must say.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ never heard the name of Altitude,osmos & titan quest.
> can you write a little description for these.



Altitude:2D multiplayer dogfight with cod style perks,great entertaining game.at first the game may appear like wtf, but the gameplay is great and apt for it's 2d style. the game is tough at start but gets easier as you play. 

Osmos: Awesome physics based puzzle game. has a great soundtrack.

Titan Quest: Diablo clone. this can keep you entertained till diablo 3 comes.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 10, 2011)

bullet storm sucks...

gameplay isnt tht good.....shooting is also bit difficult


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> bullet storm sucks...
> 
> gameplay isnt tht good.....shooting is also bit difficult



Well its one of the easiest game I've played.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well its one of the easiest game I've played.



y do u play easy games then


----------



## Alok (Nov 11, 2011)

^^Well when he started playing that , he was not aware that it is easy


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Osmos is an indie game. Quite good game I must say.





Digital Fragger said:


> Altitude:2D multiplayer dogfight with cod style perks,great entertaining game.at first the game may appear like wtf, but the gameplay is great and apt for it's 2d style. the game is tough at start but gets easier as you play.
> 
> Osmos: Awesome physics based puzzle game. has a great soundtrack.
> 
> Titan Quest: Diablo clone. this can keep you entertained till diablo 3 comes.



thanks guys - will try those out for sure


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> y do u play easy games then



Because the game was fun. Graphics were nice, gameplay was also good with the use of environment for kills. If a game is easy dosen't mean that I won't play it as long as the game is fun for me.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2011)

desperately waiting for Skyrim reviews
will add it asap
and does MW3 deserve a place on the first page?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> MW3 deserve a place on the first page?



wait for sometime TDF users will decide if its a must play or not..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

@ All Gamers: I've ordered a new laptop which have Nvidia Geforce GT 520MX 1GB. This laptop is not for gaming but i want to test the graphics card performance as it's my first graphics card have been using integrated gpu for years. So Which Games Should i test on this laptop ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

^ 
Stalker SOC
BFBC2
Metro 2033
BF3


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^
> Stalker SOC
> BFBC2
> Metro 2033
> BF3



All are fps i want something different too.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Dirt 3
F1 2011
The Witcher 2


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Dirt 3
> F1 2011
> The Witcher 2



Thanks Skud.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

Crysis series
Elder scrolls V skyrim
Rage

Also see the first page of this thread for awesome games.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> desperately waiting for Skyrim reviews
> will add it asap
> and does MW3 deserve a place on the first page?



Here's a review of Skyrim 

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Review on PC - GameSpot.com


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> Here's a review of Skyrim
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Review on PC - GameSpot.com



I think he want review from TDF members.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> Here's a review of Skyrim
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Review on PC - GameSpot.com





gameranand said:


> I think he want review from TDF members.



yes
I want reviews from many of the TDF members and some respectable sites
also, I want to play this game too


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes
> I want reviews from many of the TDF members and some respectable sites
> also, I want to play this game too



Here is the one from IGN
Skyrim review


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Here is the one from IGN
> Skyrim review



*IGN*orant 

I never read reviews from such sites coz maybe the game companies pay them to write reviews with sugar coating.

I read user submitted reviews on *gamefaqs.com* or lurk the forums.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> *IGN*orant
> 
> I never read reviews from such sites coz maybe the game companies pay them to write reviews with sugar coating.
> 
> I read user submitted reviews on *gamefaqs.com* or lurk the forums.



So do I but for first hand news I usually check their site.


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2011)

you should add the MMORPG section. Also add WoW, FLYFF, Guild Wars, Age of Conan, Ragnarok Online there.

 I like playing MMOs (played flyff for may be 4,000 - 5,000 hours .... lost count ....lol), its like living in an entirely different world, with a community that numbers several thousands ppl from all around the world. Forming parties, going for giant hunting, dueling, exploring, raiding and none the less, gossiping : it's Massive fun !!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually very few people here play MMORPG thats why he didn't made section for that. Nevertheless its a good idea.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 13, 2011)

hows rage? gamespot gave a dismal rating


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> hows rage? gamespot gave a dismal rating



Not worth the price at all. Skip it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> hows rage? gamespot gave a dismal rating



buy it after it comes in below 1k price range

the game is worth playing after applying updates


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ will you add Rage on the list - it's a good game IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ will you add Rage on the list - it's a good game IMO.



added RAGE
updated some of the sections


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Good that you added rage. No one can deny the fact that gameplay of this game is rock solid. Yes story is lame but visuals and gameplay makes up for it.


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2011)

Suggest me some car crashing games like burnout series but with better graphics and damage.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

There was an old game called Demolition Racer. But it isn't anywhere in the Burnout league. You could try Split Second maybe.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

I would also suggest you split second. If you want powered racing you can also try Blur.


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks .i'll buy split second then.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Split Second is hell lot of fun. Try it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2011)

SS:somewhat realistic than Blur, but becomes monotonous after 2-3 hrs of gameplay
Blur:awesome if you like powered racing(as gameranand suggested) ....lot of power ups within the course


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> SS:somewhat realistic than Blur, but becomes monotonous after 2-3 hrs of gameplay
> Blur:awesome if you like powered racing(as gameranand suggested) ....lot of power ups within the course



graphics wise split second is awesome...but Blur is praised for its powerup racing


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Both games are best enjoyed in MP. If you look at SP then Blur have an upper hand while split second gets monotonus. However in MP I liked them both but liked split second more for its adrealine pumping action and visuals.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 15, 2011)

suggest some gangster games like GTA,mafia


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> suggest some gangster games like GTA,mafia



Saints Row


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Don't forget "The Godfather" series.


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2011)

^+1 both godfather games are nice.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Saints row series and godfather series. In those I would personally suggest Saints row the third and Godfather 1.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 15, 2011)

hows the gameplay of saints row pc.....

godfather part 1 is good...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

You are a gangster and you have to make name for your gang. And all the city is available for you with anything you want to use. Need some more info then watch some videos.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> suggest some gangster games like GTA,mafia



the above suggestion + another one you can try is Driver Parallel Lines


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2011)

Renegade ops....a must play


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 17, 2011)

Please suggest the best racing game from NFS series?


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2011)

Shift , most wanted , hot pursuit.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Please suggest the best racing game from NFS series?



Underground, Most wanted, Carbon, Shift, Hot Persuit 2010 and also older hot persuit games.


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

if you can run older games, then Porsche Unlimited, Hot Pursuit 2. Among newer games Underground, Shift.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> if you can run older games, then Porsche Unlimited, Hot Pursuit 2. Among newer games Underground, Shift.



I guess Underground is quite old. In newer games HP & Shift will come and maybe MW as it looks good even today.


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, will try MW first, with others to follow


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I guess Underground is quite old. In newer games HP & Shift will come and maybe MW as it looks good even today.




UG was DX9 based, AFAIR, that's why I include it as new. Also from UG, the formula changed.


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Thanks guys, will try MW first, with others to follow



best selection  ... Though its old but still looks good, fun to play.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Thanks guys, will try MW first, with others to follow



don't forget to try out the POP series if you haven't yet...


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 25, 2011)

Guys can you suggest some dimag vale games  that don't involve lots of learning, like portal series? 
Also I would like something like pro evolution soccer . not necessarily sports. 

thanks

Edit: played: played world of goo, braid , trine , supermeatboy(till the boss level of the first chapter)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

There are some indie games, "Meat Boys", "World of Goo"..
I am assuming you want "puzzle type games", since you said, "dimag wale games" and also, "no learning curve"!


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 25, 2011)

played world of goo, braid , trine , supermeatboy(till the boss level of the first chapter)


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Try VVVVVV. And check out this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145135-indie-game-discussion-thread.htm


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this (mods may do the needful if needed ), but if someone wants to taste Postal & Postal 2 with all expansions and uncut content before the imminent release of Postal 3, and that too DRM free, head on to:-

*Enjoy a panoply of games 50% off this weekend - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com*


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> *Postal* & *Postal 2 *with all expansions and uncut content before the imminent release of *Postal 3*


Hmmm... 

You can post that here, no issues, or in Postal threads, if any.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

I think this one should be added Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason - A scary FPS survival horror game - made me couple of times to jump out of the chair - no matter what the reveiws sites gave it out of 10 I'm giving it 9.5/10 and a must play


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah its a good game for sure. You know kind of like bioshock at some times. Also the plot is somewhat similar and features underwater ship I guess. Graphics were also good and +1 from me to add it.


----------



## Sameer! (Nov 26, 2011)

If  we are talking about role playing games, we can not miss out on the Pokemon series. The graphics suck. But the story and the depth is really good. These games are what we grew up on!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

i think, i forgot to mention frozensynapse. 
i love it. i'm no more addicted to cs, thanks to fs. bought it before the hunble bundle sale, liked it but the multiplayer was dying quickly. after the sale it was a bang, many newbies on servers and enjoyed a lot. love the soundtrack!


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 26, 2011)

what kind of game is frozen synapse?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

^^
Turn based strategy. not a kind of those tbs where it takes hours to complete a match, you can play any no. of matches at a time and they take not more than 5-30mon depending on the opponent. you may even drag it to few days. a play by email game at core,very apt graphics,variety of game modes,best soundtrack any game has till this date(but it may seems to be repetitive at times). you just need to spend atleast an hour on the game to get into it, once you get the first win, it's so sweet.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

Digital Fragger said:


> i think, i forgot to mention frozensynapse.



you've mentioned it before 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1523663-post305.html


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

One suggestion.
There should be a thread like this in Indie section as well having list of the nice Indie games.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ go ahead and create one there


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ go ahead and create one there



I can't as I am on mobile. Will try to do using college computer if no one create a thread there till then.


----------



## Alok (Nov 28, 2011)

^Ok i created , suggest more games.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Put all the games from 1st page of this thread regarding that and also see that locked up indie games discussion thread.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys, please recommend me some good games 

As I'm new to this gaming world, I don't know much about them.

But let me be specific about what type of games I'd like to play.

RPG like COD, Battlefield etc.

What I hate most is unrealistic games, like some super-natural power etc. like in Metro 2033(Sorry if the number is wrong  ) / Crysis. Though I'll try Crysis Warhead, not to play just to bechmark and test how my GPU is powerfull 

I also liked NFS MW but after that carbon and all didn't attracted me much.

I have already completed
COD Series
POP Series (Except the last part)
Lara Croft series
BF3

So anything like BF3 / COD MW2??

Will try NFS Run when I get it 

Right now, I'm installing Split Second, I also have DiRT3 which I'm not liking it much.

Played Splinter Cell 2 before on my 9500GT, and I really liked it, will try Conviction for sure 

Regarding latest ones, don't suggest me AC, as I've already tried AC1 and 2 and didn't liked it, so no point in trying Revelations.

One more thing, no sports games at all, no Fifa, no Cricket, no Virtual Tennis.

I don't like sports in real life too


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2011)

Why aren't you liking Dirt 3? Try adjusting difficulty settings to your taste.. 

And have you played Portal 2 and Just Cause 2? If not try them... truly awesome games!


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Even I don't get to like Dirt 3. Being a veteran of the series, playing all the Colin McRae and Dirt games, this one is an insult to the series.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

lol..!! Uninstalling Split Second, not my type. I like normal racing as it was in MW, not all these Drifts and all.

So basically I'm looking for RPG with some awesome graphics quality 



Nipun said:


> Why aren't you liking Dirt 3? Try adjusting difficulty settings to your taste..
> 
> And have you played Portal 2 and Just Cause 2? If not try them... truly awesome games!



It's already set to easiest level, and I'm winning the games 

The graphics is awesome too, but races are not that interesting. 

Ok, thanks, will try Portal 2


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Witcher 2.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys are not getting my taste. Or there doesn't exists games like that 

I'm looking for Army based games, like COD or BF.

Anyway Witcher 2 looks nice  Will try it. Thanks


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

ArmA II ??

Also try Brothers in Arms series.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, installed Splinter Cell Conviction 

It's awesome 

Don't know if I'd be able to hold this patience to complete the game


----------



## Alok (Nov 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You guys are not getting my taste. Or there doesn't exists games like that
> 
> I'm looking for Army based games, like COD or BF.



actually the "word" refering to your taste is wrong. Those game are FPS not RPG.
You said RPG thats why Skud suggested Witcher 2.

Anyways here are games of your taste=>
Medal Of Honour series
Brother in Arms Series


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm Rainbow six series, ghost recon series, splinter cell series. Will suggest more when I'll remember.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

How about Company of Heroes? And if you really want to turn back the clock: Hidden & Dangerous?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Company of heroes ir a RTS bro not FPS.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

I know, but OP was talking about Army based game, and this is one the best.


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

^^No, i doubt he would like it.

Indeed it is great game. 
But

he just started gaming and will get bored by slow pace of this game 
as he didn't liked AC2.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll try out recommendations. I didn't liked AC2 because of few things, fighting with sword, which seems to be old age something to me and it's too slower.

I like rapid firing, or stealth mode but with nice guns and army teams as like in COD / BF3 / Global Storm (Another game which I really liked a lot)


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

^^here are some

Wolfenstein (new one)
Bioshock series
Resident Evil 5
Metal Gear Series
Serious Sam series
Doom 3
Half Life 2.

And for army team(team based tactical) try

Rainbow six series
Operation Flashpoint
Brother in Arms Series
Delta Force series


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow..!! Those looks great 

Now let me get these games and finish them before any more suggestions


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

It would take a long long time for you to complete those games. Also add farcry series to that list.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone played 'Soldiers-Heroes of world war -II'....its a strategy game....similar to commandos....and i must say its much much difficult to play. Here is the gameplay...

[YOUTUBE]X-mzX-vjtcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

I played but left in between. Good but not near *World in Conflict* and *Company of Heroes*

But agree that it is challenging.             .


----------



## yomanabhi (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys I played Counter Strike 1.6...
I going to buy original to play it on steam with some real players...
So that i can improve myself for Lan tournaments Games.

But... Confused b/w Counter Strike 1.6 (CS) and Counter Strike: Source (CS:S).

People are saying CS:S is better as it has new engine and with improved graphics rest is same.

Is game physics is same in both game?...
I'm thinking of CS:S, but in tournament CS 1.6 is played.....me confused

I am asking to those who played both games
THANks


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy CS 1.6. No one plays in CS:S servers in India.


----------



## yomanabhi (Nov 29, 2011)

ico said:


> Buy CS 1.6. No one plays in CS:S servers in India.



That's not true i found many server od CS:S on steam


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Guys I played Counter Strike 1.6...
> I going to buy original to play it on steam with some real players...
> So that i can improve myself for Lan tournaments Games.
> 
> ...



CSS has improved physics and gameplay and the gfx is also a huge improvement over 1.6 but playing it is a bit easy compared to CS 1.6


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> CSS has improved physics and gameplay and the gfx is also a huge improvement over 1.6 but playing it is a bit easy compared to CS 1.6



I have played CS 1.6 it was addiction & also laughed @ how the other team-mates climb ladder


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> That's not true i found many server od CS:S on steam


I have CS:S on Steam and I know how many Indians play it. Zero almost. Go for CS 1.6.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 30, 2011)

ico said:


> I have CS:S on Steam and I know how many Indians play it. Zero almost. Go for CS 1.6.



no, there are few servers(5-6), and Hyderabad Warriorz has atleast 10 players most of the times. Player base is very less compared to 1.6 (may be only 20-30 online anytime) whereas 1.6 has thousands of servers.

@yoma, if you're from 1.6 background, get it. it is only rs400 along with condition zero & 4 other games. and CS:S is rs500 along with DOD:S and HL2M, you can get it at later poi


----------



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2011)

guys u hv to try this...'Men of war-Vietnam'...this one is also awesome...well detailed.

[YOUTUBE]hOaNIM0uuuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Dec 8, 2011)

How is APB: Reloaded?


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ never heard of this before - can you tell what game is this - an official link would be great


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2011)

^^It's free-to-play on steam


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ thanks for the info


----------



## Drumminggeek (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess AC: Revelations is cool.....it has an amazing intro sequence!!
Redirect Notice


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ have not played this one but Starting from AC2 I just like each and every AC titles


----------



## rahul.007 (Dec 14, 2011)

BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM - 2009 - action adventure stealth....

the best game i've played till now.... have finished it more than 5 times but still love to play it again and again.... will buy ARKHAM CITY after sem exams and play it..


----------



## rahul.007 (Dec 14, 2011)

and NFS carbon is also one of my favourites..


----------



## sid25290 (Dec 15, 2011)

can anyone suggest me some good RPG games. medieval type games
right now playing
skyrim
witcher
witcher 2
assassin creed series
any other good game that these?
please dont suggest mass effect or farcry series


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

dragon age series
two worlds series
magicka + dlcs
bastion
might & magic series

king arthur series
fable series
dungeon siege series
gothic series

I guess that's sufficient for the time being.


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

sid25290 said:


> can anyone suggest me some good RPG games. medieval type games
> right now playing
> skyrim
> witcher
> ...



play Dragon Age Origins , its one of Legend RPGs . . .


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

How about Neverwinter Nights series


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

sid25290 said:


> can anyone suggest me some good RPG games. medieval type games
> right now playing
> *skyrim*
> witcher
> ...



Farcry is not RPG....its FPS...

& Skyrim...we have whole series from Elder Scrolls.....
also try Gothic Series & Fable:The Lost Chapters


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Farcry is not RPG....its FPS...
> 
> & Skyrim...we have whole series from Elder Scrolls.....
> also try Gothic Series & Fable:The Lost Chapters



have u tried skyrim???


----------



## Derozio (Dec 28, 2011)

sid25290 said:


> can anyone suggest me some good RPG games. medieval type games
> right now playing
> skyrim
> witcher
> ...


Hmm, like others above have recommended, Dragon Age: Origins would be a good addition. Try Diablo 2 as well, if you haven't played it already. Pretty old, but yeah, a good game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> have u tried skyrim???



Nope...have to manage a good amount of time on that


----------



## mitraark (Dec 29, 2011)

I know this is offtopic but can anyone point me to a site where they will show upcoming PC(only) Titles Release Dates ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I know this is offtopic but can anyone point me to a site where they will show upcoming PC(only) Titles Release Dates ?



go to Gamespot/pc.com
on the right side you'll see a top 10 list
the list includes

top 10 recently released games
top 10 games yet to come
top 10 games so far


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

Also check PC: Reviews, Trailers and Interviews and check the PC Weekly Release Calendar of the current week and next 4 weeks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

I use this 
Games Encyclopedia - Video Games


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2011)

L.A Noire...installed it yesterday...the facial expressions of each character are real....the gameplay is nice..gives a real Detective feel...searching clues, interrogating suspects, catching real culprits...its a must play for sure


----------



## vicky (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got a PS3 two weeks back, and first game i am playing on it is Arkham City..


----------



## Alok (Dec 30, 2011)

abhidev said:


> L.A Noire...installed it yesterday...the facial expressions of each character are real....the gameplay is nice..gives a real Detective feel...searching clues, interrogating suspects, catching real culprits...its a must play for sure



how it perform on pc??


----------



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

my favourite include mass effect 2, halo, fifa 2010, aoe, rise of nations and counter strike....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> how it perform on pc??



its lags a lot man!!! 


Well Just completed the story mode of Batman-AC...its a must must play....awesome story...awesome graphics...awesome voice overs...awesome cut-scenes...awesome gameplay...plenty of gadgets....and gliding throughout the city is fun...PURE AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

For RPG games
1. Dragon Age Origins
2. Dragon Age 2
3. Elder Scrolls series
4. Neverwinter Knight series
5. Baldur's gate

As for upcoming games you can check that on IGN also from the upcoming titles and then seeing full calender.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2012)

want to add L.A. Noire
what would be the genre ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess Action & Adventure would suffice.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 9, 2012)

dragonage rigins(RPG/Fantasy) 7.5/10
Devil may cry 4 (Hack n slash, shoot 'em up)8.5/10
Darksiders(hack n slash)7.0/10
batman arkham asylum(beat em up)9.0/10
Gears Of War(third person shooter)9.0/10
command and conquer 3 and expansion pack kane's wrath(real-time strategy)9.5/10
street fighter 4(fighting)7.5/10
crysis(FPS)9.5/10
GTA 4(open-world/sandbox)8.5/10
[insert any NFS game here]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

All the games you recommended are already on page 1. I completely disagree with your DAO rating it deserves atleast a 9.0. Maybe you didn't understood the game properly at all.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2012)

Completed Batman Arkham City. 

Next in the list: TESV: Skyrim.


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes add Skyrim,
 if not did already.
And now its "GOTY".


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup +1 for skyrim on the list.

Also add a genre of flight games
games for that list
1. Freelancer
2. Darkstar One
3. Tom clancy's HAWX, HAWX 2
4. Battlestation Pacific


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2012)

will add all these after compiling different reviews


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 10, 2012)

List some games like Prince of persia and assassin's creed..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> List some games like Prince of persia and assassin's creed..



see page 1


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Here they are
1. Darksiders
2. Devil may cry series
3. Alice the madness returns
4. X- men origins wolvorine
5. Batman series
6. Assassin ninja

Will post more when I remember.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

^^ I think the last name was Ninja Assassin  and there's some more like Mini Ninjas, x-blade, BloodRayne - a real classic


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry my bad. The name of a movie and this game keep confusing me.


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^^It should be *NINJA BLADE*.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ thanks for the name 



gameranand said:


> name of a movie and this game keep confusing me.



same here - some ninja movie and game titles can really make a lot of confusion


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> how it perform on pc??


Its not a very good port to pc. So its not well optimized.
I had to do some tweaks to make it run smoothly.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2012)

@ Piyush
You haven't added flight games yet mate. Should I give a description of those games to make your work easier ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

I think Tom Clancy's HAWX is a must have on the list


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah we need a new genre in that list but where is piyush ?


----------



## mrintech (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyrim all the way


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Piyush
> You haven't added flight games yet mate. Should I give a description of those games to make your work easier ??





topgear said:


> I think Tom Clancy's HAWX is a must have on the list





gameranand said:


> Yeah we need a new genre in that list but where is piyush ?



sorry guys...
was busy 
will add by this weekend
--bhagwan kasam--


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

OK
Just add a new genre then add them. If you don't get proper description then I can give as I have completed all of them.
Chalo 2 din aur sahi.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> OK
> Just add a new genre then add them. If you don't get proper description then I can give as I have completed all of them.
> Chalo 2 din aur sahi.



sure give them.....I'll be happy to do copy paste


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok here you go
Freelancer
In this game we play as a freelancer named E. Trent. You can do whatever you want in the galaxy be a smuggler, bounty hunter, pirate but beware that the galaxy's reacts to your action. You can loot every plane you destroy for valuables. Apart from the normal save the galaxy main mission there are infinite number of side missions from various factions. The big cons of this game is that the best ships are not available for main mission but apart from that it has everything from trading to infinite time for killing. 

Will provide description for others tomorrow.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Freelancer, I loved this game. Its really awesome. Pity no such games are made anymore. 

One of my all time favourites


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ok here you go
> Freelancer
> In this game we play as a freelancer named E. Trent. You can do whatever you want in the galaxy be a smuggler, bounty hunter, pirate but beware that the galaxy's reacts to your action. You can loot every plane you destroy for valuables. Apart from the normal save the galaxy main mission there are infinite number of side missions from various factions. The big cons of this game is that the best ships are not available for main mission but apart from that it has everything from trading to infinite time for killing.
> 
> Will provide description for others tomorrow.



is it a crpg game like ME or what ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Space trading and combat sim.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2012)

@ topgear
space game

Darkstar One
This game is the elder brother of freelancer. In this game the protagonist goes on mission to find his father's murderer and meets with different people and all that. Game story is quite good also your father left you a ship named Darkstar One and you will fly this ship in entire game but you can upgrade your ship using artifacts and also upgrade your game. Trading and looting is a pain in the ass in this game so the main emphasis of the game is fighting which is a good thing. Here also you have side mission and option to be whatever you want and the reaction of galaxy changes accordingly. In a gist its a must play for space fighter lover.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2012)

added flight sim/space genre 

thanks to gameranand and topgear


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

add this 

*Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator 3: Battle for Europe*

Combat Flight Simulator 3 is the most detailed and immersive World War II PC combat flight simulation ever, letting you experience what it is really like to be a WWII combat pilot over Europe.

Set in Europe from 1943 to the end of the war, players can enlist and fly for the US Army Air Force, the RAF, or the Luftwaffe. With an emphasis on tactical air power, many of your missions will focus on Air Superiority, Close Air Support, and Tactical Bombing.

Feel the heart pounding rush of strafing enemy positions at 350 mph, 600 feet above the European countryside, guns blazing and bombs blasting, it’s As Real As it Gets!

@ *Kola2842* and *gameranand* - thanks guys


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 5, 2012)

SBK X Superbike World Championship


----------



## marian (Feb 7, 2012)

*What are your favorite games?*

What are your favorite games?
I like to play games. My favorite games are
1 Blur
2 Street Fighter
3 call of duty black ops
4 Car Racing game
5 Bike games
These games are very interesting. Please share with us what are your favorite games?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
There is a seperate thread for this purpose. Some top 10 game or something. Use the search feature to find that out.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

Another Flisgt game/Sim 

*Rise of Flight: The First Great Air War*

“Rise of Flight” - combat flight simulator of the new generation.

The game world is the world of the military Europe of 1917—1918. One of the most important parts of this conflict was the war for air domination. 

Player will choose a side to participate in the battle (Austria with Germany or allies, which represented by France, Great Britain, Italy, USA and Russia). The following missions will be available: correction of artillery fire, battle reconnaissance, bombers convoy or interception, dog fights between the most known aces of World War I.

Such aircrafts as Fokker D.VII, SPAD 13, Albatros D.V, Nieuport 28 are represented in “Rise of Flight“.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it a arcade type or pure simulator ??


----------



## Duke (Feb 8, 2012)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_Nvu0N8pW5PU/TIRzYJh32AI/AAAAAAAAAB0/VUVR-_lxWuA/s1600/prince-of-persia-warrior-within.jpg
*images.wikia.com/half-life/en/images/3/36/Episode_Two_poster_remade.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Is it a arcade type or pure simulator ??



Simulator


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn not my type. I like arcade type flight games. I tried simulators but they were quite hard. I mean taking off and everything needs attention and all.


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2012)

Only simulator i played is Microsoft FS X. Never got soft landing.


----------



## narengreddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Project IGI 1 & 2

Play them at hard settings and enjoy though the graphics look dated now


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ I think almost everyone had played IGI 1 and maybe 2 but personally I had not finished IGI 2 ever as it was very tough for even on normal difficulty mode 

One good but old game I can suggest is Return to Castle Wolfenstein - just play it and you'll enjoy it


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ IGI 2 wasn't difficult . Even though I'm not a serious gamer, I finished it in 1 week with normal difficulty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> One good but old game I can suggest is Return to Castle Wolfenstein - just play it and you'll enjoy it



also Wolfenstein 2009 is good


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

^i played both. 09 was better.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2012)

I completed Project IGI 1 & 2 long long time ago. As for wolfstein its pretty good game but for some reasons I didn't completed it.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

Project IGI , it was a good game but I hated it when I got shot through walls.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Project IGI , it was a good game but I hated it when I got shot through walls.




LOL not just that. Kill a foe and the man standing beside him would behave like nothing happened at all. But then again what can we expect from such old game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> LOL not just that. Kill a foe and the man standing beside him would behave like nothing happened at all. But then again what can we expect from such old game.



Actually, you could expect such a thing. Deus Ex was released the same year, and the way the AI reacted was very good.

Then again , Deus Ex is in a class of it's own. Masterpiece.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> ^^ IGI 2 wasn't difficult . Even though I'm not a serious gamer, I finished it in 1 week with normal difficulty.



may be .. but I've tried it only for once 



Zangetsu said:


> also Wolfenstein 2009 is good





Kola2842 said:


> ^i played both. 09 was better.



I've played and completed Wolfenstein 2009 - but even with all those shiny new gfx the story was not so good and it did not scared even a little only plus point is gameplay but RTCW gave me the creeps and the story was also good and not to mention the gameplay as well 



gameranand said:


> I completed Project IGI 1 & 2 long long time ago. As for wolfstein its pretty good game but for some reasons I didn't completed it.



The biggest drawback of IGI 1 was no save option though IGI 2 had 3 save options during any mission the battery power to upload data to HQ was really low   and there was no auto save option/

IGI 1 released on 2k and IGI 2 on 2K3 and RTCW on 2K1 and it has all the features of a modern fps game like auto+manual save option /  nice button layout etc. - it's felt a lot better because may be it was made using Quake III engine 

If you have time just try RTCW once more - you will like it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Whats RTCW ??


----------



## Alok (Feb 11, 2012)

^^return to castle wolfenstein.

(1k )


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Then I'll try it for sure soon.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

Its been long since I played a game. I need a 1st person shooter like IGI or CS. 
My PC Config is 
Dual core 2.7 Ghz.
2Gigs of RAM
nVidia GeForce 8400gs 512MB.
500GB HDD.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Its been long since I played a game. I need a 1st person shooter like IGI or CS.
> My PC Config is
> Dual core 2.7 Ghz.
> 2Gigs of RAM
> ...



multiplayer:
Urban Terror (cross platform)
Team fortress 2(beware!!!you might get addicted to it)

single player:
COD 4 MW1
Hitman: Codename 47
Splinter cell: Chaos theory
Borderlands

for more fps games...refer these:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1416564-post3.html


----------



## Nipun (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Its been long since I played a game. I need a 1st person shooter like IGI or CS.
> My PC Config is
> Dual core 2.7 Ghz.
> 2Gigs of RAM
> ...


Try TF2 as suggested by Piyush.. Its awesome!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Also try FEAR & Far cry if you haven't played them yet.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

You suggested a lot of games. Which one should I start with ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

If you want some real challenge then start with far cry.


----------



## Neo (Feb 12, 2012)

Far cry or far cry 2. Will fat cry2  run on my PC  ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ if you want to get Scared start with  FEAR / For a challenging fps game FC is what you need to play like gameranand said - FC2 has good gfx but in the long run it may feel monotonous


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually I am talking about Far cry 1 and not 2. Far cry 1 was a milestone good gfx, AI and everything. Its a must play.

Yes you can run far cry 2 at mid high settings but at lower res.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> You suggested a lot of games. Which one should I start with ?



the game which i can closely relate to IGI1/2 is NAVY S.E.A.L.S


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

IGI 1 was one of the toughest games as it didn't have the facility of saving a game midway. Loved the game though. IGI 2 was pathetic i guess...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope thats not true. Try Operation flashpoint dragon rising and red river. Also checkout F.E.A.R and Far cry. These would give you a nice challenge for sure.


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2012)

^yeah dragon rising was one bullet kill.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
That too from miles away. I mean if you see a foe you must think that there is possibility that he has seen you too and will start shooting.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ For a more relaxing Tactical FPS GRAW, GRAW 2 and Rainbow Six Vegas / Veags 2 is more good


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah thats for sure but these are squad based tactical shooter which is complicated genre for some as you have to give orders to your squad simultaneously.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nope thats not true. Try Operation flashpoint dragon rising and red river. Also checkout F.E.A.R and Far cry. These would give you a nice challenge for sure.



whats not true?? 

Yea, I have played fear and far cry...liked them.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

abhidev said:


> whats not true??
> 
> Yea, I have played fear and far cry...liked them.



I said that Project IGI was not the toughest game at all.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

it wasn't that tough...it got tougher due to no save option.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

abhidev said:


> it wasn't that tough...it got tougher due to no save option.



Correct. I am playing Ninja blade nowadays and in that game too you can't save between missions. Game is kinda easy but completing 1 mission in one go is tedious for me.


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

^Yeah making a checkpoint in that game was time taking.

Boss fights were good.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ I am not talking about the checkpoints. I hate the thing that you have to complete the mission in one go or you have to play the whole mission again.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I am not talking about the checkpoints. I hate the thing that you have to complete the mission in one go or you have to play the whole mission again.



agree...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey add minecraft also


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

@piyush baba, why is The Saboteur absent from your must play list? it is one the best action adventure free roam game.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey add minecraft also


will do


Sam said:


> @piyush baba, why is The Saboteur absent from your must play list? it is one the best action adventure free roam game.



Havent played it yet
and none of my friend have either
I'd be grateful if you could post a nice review of it
will be happy to add it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Saboteur was a really nice game. Add assassin's creed and gta, infamous and you got saboteur. The thing is it took many things from many games but failed to implement them nicely so became a average game. I throughly enjoyed the game but it becomes repitetive after some time.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

^Hmm i heard lot bugs and glitches about Saboteur, am i right?? And probably it was not working with ati.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Havent played it yet
> and none of my friend have either
> I'd be grateful if you could post a nice review of it
> will be happy to add it



played it more than a year ago. sadly due to some problem had to reinstall OS and lost the save files. never gave a try again.



gameranand said:


> Saboteur was a really nice game. Add assassin's creed and gta, infamous and you got saboteur. The thing is it took many things from many games but failed to implement them nicely so became a average game. I throughly enjoyed the game but it becomes repitetive after some time.



yup. it is like Assassins creed in 19th century  enjoyed the initial playout.



Kola2842 said:


> ^Hmm i heard lot bugs and glitches about Saboteur, am i right?? And probably it was not working with ati.



played it on an ATI GPU. no glitches. though can't say anything about bugs as i played it for a few days and then kept it on hold.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

I have completed the whole game on AMD card. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ I've faced lots of issue when playing this one ( on nvidia card ) - lags, game crashing to desktop etc. - there was a beta patch to fix this but it was not able to fix anything and I still wonder why the developers just released a beta patch for this game - no Final release ?

BTW, one game I would suggest to add is Inferno - anyone remember this old title


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe there were issues with nvidia or maybe I was luckey. :-8


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

Prince OF Persia:Trilogy(Sands Of Time,Warrior Within,The Two Throne):
Should be in list for sure.


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2012)

^already there.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

didnt took pain to search for it going page by page.!!!!

Take it as support for the game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

Saints Row The Third should be included - better than GTA IMO


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah 
+1 for saints row the third. Quite fun game.



Sujeet said:


> didnt took pain to search for it going page by page.!!!!
> 
> Take it as support for the game.



No need to do that just see the first page, second post by piyush. He updates the list as per requirement.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

@gameranand Thanx. Will Look To it Now.

The list is missing some awesome and deserving Titles in major categories:
Plz consider these.:
*Racing*:
Forza Series.(x360...how can you skip that!!)
Gran Turismo.(ps3...one of the  best racer till date)

Should have added these before going for Split Second and Blur which are not-that-good in comparison.

*RPG:*
Where is Final Fantasy.

*In FPS Shooters:*

Bulletstorm.

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/object/142/14274040/bulletstorm_pc_rpboxart_160w.jpg

Such an amazing game with superb gun play..partially nice storyline.
Marvelous looking Visuals And Of loaded with tons of crash humor (may not appeal many).

*Gears OF War Franchise* (WTH ...how can it be missed..the most celebrated game of 360)

*chosenwarrior85.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/256839-gears-of-war-3-box-art.jpg?w=640&h=392&crop=1

The first Release which was also on PC was killer.

It should be in the list.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

The list is for pc gamers not console.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> *Gears OF War Franchise*
> The first Release which was also on PC was killer.
> 
> It should be in the list.



Its already there in the list check post#18 on 1st page (game no.8 posted by me )


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The list is for pc gamers not console.



Dont make me laugh.

Aint you got anything else to say.
Actually as long as you dont have any thing serious to say better keep it to yourself.

Nowhere it is written that it_ PC game Only_ thread neither that TDF is only for pC Gamers.

Games are  not bound by platforms.
Better Get It.



Zangetsu said:


> Its already there in the list check post#18 on 1st page (game no.8 posted by me )



+ rep for that


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Aint you got anything else to say.
> Actually as long as you dont have any thing serious to say better keep it to yourself.
> ...



First of all you better mind your language tone.
Secondly the list made by Piyush was initially made for PC gamers. You got names then please make a nice post and update that post yourself dude. Are you so naive to do that ???


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2012)

I think 'The Darkness-II' is worthy contender as a Must play game....good graphics...good gameplay(gory enough)


----------



## Alok (Feb 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Dont make me laugh.
> 
> Aint you got anything else to say.
> Actually as long as you dont have any thing serious to say better keep it to yourself.
> ...



err......why so serious??


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> First of all you better mind your language tone.
> Secondly the list made by Piyush was initially made for PC gamers. You got names then please make a nice post and update that post yourself dude. Are you so naive to do that ???



If its about my tone then i am ready to take back my words!!!!


It wasnt meant to be as intense as you took.
Anyways
But still console games do deserve a place.



Kola2842 said:


> err......why so serious??



didnt meant to be as serious as i actually sound in that post.

Anways Games are for fun and  iam not here to take away anyones' Fun and pissing  them off.

If @ gameranand wants to have only Pc games be mentioned in here..then i will do that.

Starting Right Now:

How about Star Wars :Old Republic


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> Saints Row The Third should be included - better than GTA IMO


Yea will do 
but I personally felt that the fighting sequences were unnecessarily long and repetitive 
though the fun factor and dialogues were far better than GTA


Sujeet said:


> Dont make me laugh.
> Aint you got anything else to say.
> Actually as long as you dont have any thing serious to say better keep it to yourself.


You did sound COLD here


Sujeet said:


> Nowhere it is written that it_ PC game Only_ thread neither that TDF is only for pC Gamers.


yea...thats a mistake on our part


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Mods please rename the thread with PC as suffix or prefix to avoid confusion.

@ sujeet
Its alright mate. These things sometimes happens due to confusion.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ Thread re-named and did some editing to the 1st post and for console games one can create a thread like this here - now who will be the 1st one to do that 
Consoles - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ Thanks for renaming.
I guess only a console gamer can actually initiate the thread as I have only played some games on my friend's console. 

Just saw the first post. TG Thanks for editing the first post with spoiler tags. Now the post looks cleaner than before


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2012)

you are welcome bro  and yes only an avid console gamer should create such a thread on that section.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2012)

added Saints Row 3
should I add Bulletstorm too?
I heard it was only a mediocre game 
just run n gun stuff
I played it like 2 hrs and got bore
so...need your advice guys


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2012)

Are my posts invisible or what???? anyways how abt Darkness II?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

@ abhidev
I can see your post.
Haven't played the game but heard that its quite nice game.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Are my posts invisible or what???? anyways how abt Darkness II?



sorry yaar missed your your post
so can you post a small good review for the game?
I'll be glad to add it


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 24, 2012)

Bulletstorm should be there.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> sorry yaar missed your your post
> so can you post a small good review for the game?
> I'll be glad to add it



here it goes...

intense and dark environment
good sound track
great noire style graphics
enjoyable combat system with enough of upgrades
intense story-line
brilliant voice overs

Note: The game-play can become a bit repetitive but is still enjoyable.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thread re-named and did some editing to the 1st post and for console games one can create a thread like this here - now who will be the 1st one to do that
> Consoles - Digit Technology Discussion Forum



Yeah .!!
Dedicated section for consoles. Finally!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

@topgear, the indie game part should be moved to its respective section too. 

@Piyush, a few more games are missing: mirrors edge (haven't played, recommended by gameranand long ago), Alan Wake (again, not played), Wolfenstein series (same. watched video only). And yes, Singlarity. based on the same principle as timeshift but lot better graphics and controls. But easy.


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

^^I played both Mirror's Edge and Wolfenstein . Both game deserve a place in list.

@Piyush add both games.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

One question guys: does all the games we are suggesting come under must play category? Both Mirror's Edge & Wolfenstein are good games but I don't think they are must play. RTCW may come, but that's a very old game.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> @Piyush, a few more games are missing: mirrors edge (haven't played, recommended by gameranand long ago), Alan Wake (again, not played), Wolfenstein series (same. watched video only). And yes, Singlarity. based on the same principle as timeshift but lot better graphics and controls. But easy.





Kola2842 said:


> ^^I played both Mirror's Edge and Wolfenstein . Both game deserve a place in list.
> 
> @Piyush add both games.



will do
btw Singularity is already in the list IIRC


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> @topgear, the indie game part should be moved to its respective section too.



I think a little mention of Indie games ( only those which have pc version ) is ok


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> One question guys: does all the games we are suggesting come under must play category? Both Mirror's Edge & Wolfenstein are good games but I don't think they are must play. RTCW may come, but that's a very old game.



Well in a way you are right but then again if a game is so popular and is recommended by many it can be placed. Also if a particular person is viewing the thread then he can simply look for his favorite genre to get the idea. Afterall we are not making top 100 games in which we have to remove something to add a new game so the list is bound to increase. 
What say you ??

@Piyush
How about we add the release year of the game in the post as many gamers may not play the game due to old graphics so this would help them.


----------



## Skud (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, got you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> @Piyush, a few more games are missing: *mirrors edge* (haven't played, recommended by gameranand long ago), Alan Wake (again, not played), Wolfenstein series (same. watched video only). And yes, Singlarity. based on the same principle as timeshift but lot better graphics and controls. But easy.



pls also look games list posted by others its already recommended by me  on 1st Page


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> One question guys: does all the games we are suggesting come under must play category? Both Mirror's Edge & Wolfenstein are good games but I don't think they are must play. RTCW may come, but that's a very old game.


I totally agree with you 
The list should include only the "must play games"
I'm adding so many games that the list is starting to look vague because of so many games in it
those guys who check that list to search for their choice of game, are sure to be confused
for example , both Wolfenstein and Doom series are good, but one can easily understand the difference between the 2 regarding which one is better



gameranand said:


> How about we add the release year of the game in the post as many gamers may not play the game due to old graphics so this would help them.


this is a good idea 
will surely add the release date of each game

and @everybody
as* Zangetsu* said, there are so many other members who had posted many games too which are equally good in terms of recommendations
_be sure not to miss them_

*EDIT*:Halfway through in adding release dates.Will complete it by evening.The games which are in series , I've mentioned the release date of the 1st game in that series.
*PS*:Need release dates of the following games:
-->battlefield 1
-->TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON
-->lara croft tomb raider 1


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Battlefield 1 - 10 sept 2002
Tomb raider - june 1998
Ghost recon 1 - 13 nov 2001

@ Piyush
if you need more just name them.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

@Piyush One advise-for any game's release date just click "Wikipedia".


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> @Piyush One advise-for any game's release date just click "Wikipedia".



works for me.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> pls also look games list posted by others its already recommended by me  on 1st Page



first page got so many different game list. why not make a single post about all the games. going through each and every post, not easy 



Piyush said:


> *EDIT*:I've mentioned the release date of the 1st game in that series.



you should mention the date of the last game as peoples will be more interested in latest game than first game. just my opinion.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> you should mention the date of the last game as peoples will be more interested in latest game than first game. just my opinion.



Yeah dats better.


+

@piyush Add the name of most recent game in each series!!(in case u agree with Sam...cuz i do)


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> first page got so many different game list. why not make a single post about all the games. going through each and every post, not easy



yeah but what you'll do to rest post. Is it going post in one page??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

In my opinion add both. One you gave so just one remaining.

I think 1st page should only contain useful data not random disscussion or may be thats just me


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

well, Piyush post can be made the first one by simple getting rid of the 2 post above his. rest of the post be there. moreover azzu hasn't updated the list.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^Ok then. Do it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup I vote yes. Piyush list deserve to be starting post.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> @Piyush One advise-for any game's release date just click "Wikipedia".


 thanks


Sam said:


> you should mention the date of the last game as peoples will be more interested in latest game than first game. just my opinion.


ok will do
will be completed by tomorrow's evening


Sujeet said:


> @piyush Add the name of most recent game in each series!!(in case u agree with Sam...cuz i do)


will do


Sam said:


> well, Piyush post can be made the first one by simple getting rid of the 2 post above his. rest of the post be there. moreover azzu hasn't updated the list.


"Getting rid off" is kinda ....errr not good
Its better to merge those posts and mention the OP along with it 


gameranand said:


> Yup I vote yes. Piyush list deserve to be starting post.


lets make one post which includes major recommendations...
like azzu's + zangetsu's+.... mine along with the name of OPs
how does this sound?


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Yeah name all. Deleting is not good.

@Piyush please correct my user name in your post


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> thanks
> 
> ok will do
> will be completed by tomorrow's evening
> ...



But then problem would arise for updating the list. Who would update the list as azzu is not very active.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^See merge 2 posts from above to Piyush's post , "write appropriate credit for Azzu" and Piyush 'll update his list.......job done!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Well yeah. Lets see what mods would do.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

yes the first 2 post can be merged with Piyush's post. Credit goes to azzu for creating this thread but he doesn't come online regularly neither updates his threads. wait for vamsi or topgear. they better take this decision as i don't post here much


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

made the necessary changes .

change log :

1. Merged Posts
2. Deleted Dupe Game names.
3. Quoted all the game names on the first page on the first post
4. Made some cosmetic chnages
5. Mentioned Proper credits
6. Added Cricket 07 on the game list.
7. Piyush now has the right to edit the first post so he can update the list easily.

spent 35 mins to do all these 




Piyush said:


> I totally agree with you
> *The list should include only the "must play games"*
> I'm adding so many games that the list is starting to look vague because of so many games in it
> those guys who check that list to search for their choice of game, are sure to be confused
> for example , both Wolfenstein and Doom series are good, but one can easily understand the difference between the 2 regarding which one is better



but must play game sometime varies from person to person


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ Thanks a lot for your time for doing this.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ you are welcome buddy


----------



## Skud (Feb 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> but must play game sometime varies from person to person




In that case, you can't suggest anything to anybody. Point is to make the list concise to help newbies. Veteran gamers already have their own taste and choices.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> made the necessary changes .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


first of all
thanks for organizing the first page 
and regarding that must play games list..yea it depends from person to person
and i guess we have no other option except to recommend all good games so that everybody can find something to their like 



Skud said:


> In that case, you can't suggest anything to anybody. Point is to make the list concise to help newbies. Veteran gamers already have their own taste and choices.


yea thats the catch
I guess it cant be helped
and even veteran gamers sometimes miss something huge (here game) 
for example my friend is a hardcore gamer and plays almost every type of games
he recently played Rise of Nations 'coz he didnt ever heard of that before


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> In that case, you can't suggest anything to anybody. Point is to make the list concise to help newbies. Veteran gamers already have their own taste and choices.



Thats why the game release date is there so that the person can whether he wants to play the latest or old classic.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2012)

still no DARKNESS II...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2012)

Added the initial and final release dates of games
will be completing the rest (from Action Adv. genre) by evening



abhidev said:


> still no DARKNESS II...


sorry bro
currently adding dates and stuff
will surely add it
but I highly recommend you to post your own review of that game here so that  I can add it to the respective genre


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2012)

^ see post #537


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> ^ see post #537



added 
have to say the game plot looks nice
will surely give it  a try


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 3, 2012)

I AM THE BEST Gamer!! oh yeah!! played  all of them without the strategy ones.they are not games.lol

you missed some Great games:-
1)No one liveS forever 2[goty]
2)James bond nightfire 007
3)James bond blood stone 007
4)Turok (great graphics even though relesed in 2008 or 2009
5)final fantasy crisis core and dirge of cerbus
6)alpha protocol
7)alone in the dark (2011)
8)syndicate(2012)
9)Wheelman
10)Driver San francisco(2011)
11)zelda skyword sword(Goty 2011 of g4tv)
12)HALO 1 & HALO 2
13)NINJA BLADE(AWESOMEEEE!!!!) dont forget to check it out.till now the best sword game i played.and i played all sword games so its the best anyway.believe me.
14)Devil may cry 3 & 4 [dmc 5 upcoming]
15)Ninja gaiden
16)Red Faction gurrela 
17)Red faction armageddon
18)Operation flashpoint Dragon rising
19)Operation flashpoint Red River
20)Call of juarez the cartel(2011)
wow! thats a lot for you to add mate.will tell more when remember.
Thanks for the list.it will help a lot of gamers.
dont forget to play turok and ninja blade.you wont regret it.well better to say play all of them if u didnt.you will never regret it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2012)

1. No one lives forever - played it and liked it
2. Don't like james bond games much
3. Turok - yes pretty good games. I mean killing dinosours feel satisfying.
Alone in the dark is terrible game for me. Personal choices.

Wheelman is pretty good game but not worth the recommendation for everyone. Very enjoyable but repetitive.

Ninja blade is an above average game.

Operation flashpoint dragon rising yes. Red river no.

Call of juarez the cartel no.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

mr.best gamer.
most of the games you have listed are strictly average.
dmc 3 / dmc 4 are nice.
ninja gaiden/ninja blade both of them not that good.
talking about swordplay..play  kingdom of amalur first.
halo 1 / halo 2 ...deserving but no place for a series that ditched pc midway.
alpha protocol..atleast for me is crap.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

@ GamerKP - Alone in The Dark was released on 2008 - inless you are uisng a *ahem* version there's no Alone in The dark released on 2011 - Alone in the Dark 4 is the best game in the whole series IMO 

Looks like you are a fan of Jmaes Bond Games - wondering why you have not tried Quantum of Solacae .

*Call of Juarez Bound in Blood* is better than The Cartel and should be on the Must Play List.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> mr.best gamer.
> most of the games you have listed are strictly average.
> dmc 3 / dmc 4 are nice.
> ninja gaiden/ninja blade both of them not that good.
> ...



Exactly.

I don't know bu AITD4's camera angle and very slow and lethargic fight freaked me out.


----------



## Alok (Mar 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> Looks like you are a fan of Jmaes Bond Games - wondering why you have not tried Quantum of Solacae .



I played third person version of Quantum of Solace (pcsx2). It was satisfying. And a must play for Bond fan.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

aitd .. i havent played it till now. will be borrowing it from a friend after exams and then i will see how it plays.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

Any recommendations of a Cricket game? Last game I played was Cricket '07

Tried installing Ashes 09 but the demo won't install for some unknown reason


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Play Brian Lara Cricket 2007. One of the best cricket games.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2012)

added Kingdoms of Amalur
good game


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Play Brian Lara Cricket 2007. One of the best cricket games.



The Graphics doesnt look that good. But will try it out anyway


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Graphics are quite good at full settings. Just don't expect jawdropping graphics.


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ GamerKP - Alone in The Dark was released on 2008 - inless you are uisng a *ahem* version there's no Alone in The dark released on 2011 - Alone in the Dark 4 is the best game in the whole series IMO
> 
> Looks like you are a fan of Jmaes Bond Games - wondering why you have not tried Quantum of Solacae .
> 
> *Call of Juarez Bound in Blood* is better than The Cartel and should be on the Must Play List.



yeah you are right man.my apologies.aitd relesed in 2008..
but cant agree with you about coj bound in blood.Its the worst game from ubisoft that i played..lol just look at the paralised running of those game cherecters..haha totally lame.cartel gameplay is better than that ofcourse..and graphics also looks good


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 4, 2012)

@UD Fishborn gamer 

are you out of your ******* mind man? i dont think you know how to judge a game...
kingdom of amalur reckoning? lol..how can you compare that super lame swordplaying rpg game with single player ninja blade.i dont think you played ninja blade...well play first then judge..

if anybody cant believe me then check xplay rating..
kingdom of amalur got 2.5 in 5 
ninja blade got 4 in 5

xplay.com

N:B-[UD=ultimate dumb]


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 4, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I played third person version of Quantum of Solace (pcsx2). It was satisfying. And a must play for Bond fan.



will check it out soon.i thought the story of the game will be same as the movie.thats why didnt play it till now..


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^oh really. yeah i dunnno how to judge a game but atleast dont mess up with release dates.lol that aint a fish its thane..ever played mass effect???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> @UD Fishborn gamer
> 
> are you out of your ******* mind man? i dont think you know how to judge a game...
> kingdom of amalur reckoning? lol..how can you compare that super lame swordplaying rpg game with single player ninja blade.i dont think you played ninja blade...well play first then judge..
> ...


well listen naab
I dont give a damn about ninja blade. bad titles shouldnt be there on first page
and the like and dislike depends on person to person
I like KoA Reckoning coz it had all what i wanted
well if you like ninja *cough* blade, then good for you
the main reason i didnt add that game 'coz nobody else is so much interested in adding it


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

@ *GamerKP* - you better watch the words you use towards other members - everyone has his personal preferences and views when it comes to game titles.

BTW, Talking about The Cartel and Bound in Blood - just check online for reviews which one got most ratings - even on the xplay.com The Cartel 2 out of 5 but Bound in Blood got 4 out f 5 - so which one is better according to most reviews needs no further explanation 

@ *Piyush* - see if you can get Call Of Juarez Bound in Blood and Necro Vision on the list or not.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I have played both KoA R & Ninja blade and ninja blade don't deserve first page IMO.

CoJ BiB - Yes
Which necrovision are you talking about. Necrovision lost company ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

@topgear
CoJ BiB is damn good....only the CiJ I played 
will add
dont know about necrovision...lets wait for some opinions 
I remember you once suggested me that game....


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Seriously, How can you guys miss Doom 3? One of the best games ever.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought DOOM 3 is on the list. Must play for sure.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

whoa!!! I missed Doom 3
now this is embarrassing


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^oh really. yeah i dunnno how to judge a game but atleast dont mess up with release dates.lol that aint a fish its thane..ever played mass effect???



ya i know thats mass effect.his full name thane krios.well,for now playing mass effect 3 N7 collector edition in 3d vision surround..  


anyone didnt play LA NOIRE ? i must say its really awesomeee....preety much enjoyed playing it....14GB total size

ha ha..rockstar really rocks

oh yeah,i must not say it here but as u guys saying you are good gamers..some even in born..lol....if anyone have a ps3 then play asura's wrath...my godd...the game totally deserve its price.
its a different gaming experience.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Piyush said:


> whoa!!! I missed Doom 3
> now this is embarrassing



EDIT THE FIRST POST ASAP!! Add *Doom 3* in the FPS list & say something good about it.

Neither is *Far Cry series, Battlefield Bad Company 2 (PC)* . And will you please elaborate why the hell did you leave the game that launched the XBox, *Halo*? Halo 2 is also not there. 

In racing games you left *Colin McRae rally*

In tactical shooters you missed * Rainbow Six series*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Read thread title carefully. This is for PC Games only.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2012)

^Damn.. Removing console games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that was fast.
+1 for far cry series, BFBC2, Rainbow series.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Read thread title carefully. This is for PC Games only.



But Halo and Halo 2 are computer games. Epic game 
havent completed Halo 2 yet but after completing Halo: Combat Evolved I was left gasping for air


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Just saw the first post. Far cry, rainbow series and BF series are already there.

As for halo. I liked the game very much but this series ditched pc in middle and also the map was kinda confusing for me. But overall a good game.

Shouldn't Darkness 2 be in survival horror fps genre ??


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Halo series isn't there in the science fiction segment..


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

Dont you guys think Bulletstorm And Gears of war PC should be on the list.
Super cool shooters by epic.
Both are visually awesome..bulletstorm..game with best gfx achieved with unreal engine 3.0.
Gears of war PC looks killing at max settings.

Atleast an off-list mention should be there .

Yeah thats a idea.
Piyush add a new category of *special mention* with non-series games or Midway Pc dropped Game franchise.That should be good.!
*
Bulletstorm: Metascore 82/100* *www.metacritic.com/game/pc/bulletstorm
*Gears Of War PC: Metascore 87/100* *www.metacritic.com/game/pc/gears-of-war

*Note:*_It would be nice for anyone quoting reviews or scores from external source for a game title to use metascore instead ,from Metacritic. It is best to claim ratings of a game>*.Piyush *you might want to put this in your first thread.just think over it...there has been conflicts going on lately over the review and critic score_
*
Now..is it just me or Alan Wake is really missing from the list.!!!????*


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 5, 2012)

agree with you about this man.....bulletstorm.oh yeah...hell of a game...played it twice...really enjoyable.
its a must play game ofcourse.

i didnt play gears of war,it got game saving problem in my pc ..thats why..
and also coz gears of war2 &3 both for xbox...so i cant go further on the story.
its kinda sad


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

moved several games to their proper genre( do tell me if there are still some mistakes)
created a new sub genre:fps action
added CoJ BiB, Doom 3 ( how could I missed this!!!) ,Bulletstorm(since many members have recommended this) and Gears of war



Sujeet said:


> Piyush add a new category of *special mention* with non-series games or Midway Pc dropped Game franchise.That should be good.!


didnt get this


Sujeet said:


> Now..is it just me or Alan Wake is really missing from the list.!!!????


will surely add it bro 
I'm too playing it ...so waiting for my own review


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you mean by special mention sujeet ? I mean the games in the list are already special. Do you mean games like halo ??

@Piyush
good job.

@ everyone
guys please give piyush sometime to add the games. I mean editing that much long post is not very easy. So give him time untill 2 or more games stack up.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ya games like halo . transformer etc.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Whats the use of that ?? Why it can't be with normal recommendations ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

actually i was talking about underestimated and underrated games ....but it all went wrong way ...ok drop that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> actually i was talking about underestimated and underrated games ....but it all went wrong way ...ok drop that.



ok i got the point
you mean the "best games that no one played" ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 6, 2012)

Piyush said:


> ok i got the point
> you mean the "best games that no one played" ?



absolutely.!!!!
i just messed up with my words but you still got my point.
sorry for confusions but thats what i wanted.
see if you can add it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> absolutely.!!!!
> i just messed up with my words but you still got my point.
> sorry for confusions but thats what i wanted.
> see if you can add it.



yea I'd love to add them
but will add them when I have ....like at least 6 of them


----------



## pramudit (Mar 6, 2012)

what about "ANNO"....? its a very good game....!


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I thought DOOM 3 is on the list. Must play for sure.







Piyush said:


> @topgear
> CoJ BiB is damn good....only the CiJ I played
> will add
> dont know about necrovision...lets wait for some opinions
> I remember you once suggested me that game....



both necrovision are good though lost company got higher rating I feel like the original Necrovison is better 

BTW, how about adding Left4Dead series.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah add L4D in MP FPS segment. 
As for necrovision. I played the game but didn't liked the gamd much but well using anything for meele and defence was a good thing.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

in necrovison I liked the semi auto healing system ( combination of auto heal and health bag pickups ) and taunting most and not to mention the action packed fight


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't actually know what I hated in that game but something was missing or you can say that I didn't something wonderful.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its one of the easiest game I've played.



*Easy* is yet another way to define a *good game*!!i think



gameranand said:


> Because the game was fun. Graphics were nice, gameplay was also good with the use of environment for kills. If a game is easy dosen't mean that I won't play it as long as the game is fun for me.





I must confess i am a Epic fanboy and everything they put up is worth praise ...for me.
I am obsessed with unreal engine,unreal tech.epic,people can fly and Cliff Bleszinski..cant help.

So Bulletstorm is great game!!!
In every way....GFX,Gameplay,Story(Half of it)..Kill with skill -one of the most advanced and innovative Game Scroing and reAwarding Sytem i witnessed in long time!


----------



## Sakar (Mar 14, 2012)

Anybody for the old and gold *Total Overdose*


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^wow...totally forgot it.
ya man it was a cool game.
the music was damn awesome.total fun....quite old though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 14, 2012)

Devil May Cry 3 & 4   *action-adventure,hack-n-slash*


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^it will fall in standard action game.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

Sakar said:


> Anybody for the old and gold *Total Overdose*



played this 2 yrs. back .. another good game is Driver Parallel Lines or the latest one Driver San Fransisco


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Total overdose was pretty good game with those stunts and all but the game is quite old I must say.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 14, 2012)

havent gone through all pages of this thread, so dont know whether its recommended here, but of the several games i found 'authentic' as well as fun to play, '*clive barker's - undying*' is one of them....basic elements of the game (not 'gameplay') share some similarity with paranormal studies/events. plus the story and how the plot unfolds, not forgetting the gameplay itself (and a bit of puzzling scenarios), was intriguing and fun to experience. 

its an old game, so on new machines, i can understand it wont be able to show its charm much 

another recommendation - *shogo : mobile armour division* (from 'monolith'). very old game. bit like transformers. but enjoyable at that time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Sakar said:


> Anybody for the old and gold *Total Overdose*



I dont consider Total Overdose as a must play game. Nope.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ i too wont say must play..but it was a game worth play if possible


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Sakar:* Total Overdose was a good game back then......recommend you to try Driver Parallel Lines - just like *TG*.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

@Ghormaanas
Just see the very first post of this thread. All games are listed there and the post gets updated frequently.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

how about *The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay* - it's a must play IMO


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ I think this series is already there.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

Nope, it's not on the list


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Then it should be there. But this game is more of a personal choice. I like it while my friend hate it. Really good game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

Please add battlefield bad company 2 in fps war based game....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Its already there.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Then it should be there. But this game is more of a personal choice. I like it while my friend hate it. Really good game.



this can be said for each and every game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> this can be said for each and every game



Still some games are kind of universal that anyone who has played it would love it aka DAO, FNV, F3, BFBC2, Crysis etc.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

^^Add COD To it.
IMO Every Gun & Run FPS Shooter Falls in the category you have specified


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

Nope COD ain't worth it. That game is quite easy and repetitive and what not.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ i thought you were talking about universal games that everyone likes.
COD is best selling and most popular fps of all time.
Obviously people buy it because they like it as you said and they like it because it is easy.



gameranand said:


> Still some games are *kind of universal that anyone who has played it would love it* aka DAO, FNV, F3, BFBC2, Crysis etc.







gameranand said:


> Nope COD ain't worth it. That game is quite easy and repetitive and what not.



I agree that  franchise has started feeling Repititive lately after release of MW3.
But every individual COD title is quite engaging for* not-so-hardcore gamers...The gamer species found in majority*.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

Well majority of TDF don't like that series much apart from some previous games.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 21, 2012)

Minecraft is also a must play game


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

how about the incredible machine...?


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ what type of game is incredible machine - post a little description of this


----------



## pramudit (Mar 22, 2012)

its a puzzle game where you have to use items to get a ball to goal using other thing like fan, pipe etc....wiki link-

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/he_Incredible_Machine_(series)


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 22, 2012)

What about Devil May Cry 4 ? It is the best hack and slash game with interesting storyline. It has nice graphics too.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes DMC4 should be on the list. Didn't noticed that it wasn't there.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2012)

keep them coming
I'll add them in one go...most probably Sunday


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^^when sunday comes consider adding DMC 3/4 Then


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah DMC 4 is excellent game


----------



## sincerelaugh (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone has played capitalism II.....???????


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

Where is darkness 2 ??

Darkness 2 should be under survival horror fps.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> its a puzzle game where you have to use items to get a ball to goal using other thing like fan, pipe etc....wiki link-
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/he_Incredible_Machine_(series)



for windows? linux? mac? check again, the latest installation is for iPad 



Nipun said:


> Minecraft is also a must play game



should be added under casual games.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 23, 2012)

@sam for windows/linux....
its an old game but still interesting...


----------



## Nipun (Mar 23, 2012)

sincerelaugh said:


> anyone has played capitalism II.....???????


Capitalism plus was quite good game. I played it when I was 10.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

^^5 yrs back perhaps???!!lol.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

Railworks 2 : - probably the best train game 



> Locomotives from the age of steam to the present day, recreated in incredible detail. Fabulous realism along 5 real-world and 3 fictitious routes with stunning scenery and exciting action. Simple to get going, but a challenge from the very start, with hundreds of hours of gameplay. Learn to drive quickly and easily with RS Cab Control ®. Compete with other drivers from around the world with the RS Career System ®. Your imagination is the only limit. Create your own routes and scenery, and add to your collection with a wealth of extra locomotives, rolling stock and routes



I've played this for hours and there's tons of addons can be installed to extend the gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

Have to give a shot to Railworks. Sounds like a nice game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> should be added under casual games.



should be added under "indie games" and already there.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2012)

---to do---
DMC series
Railworks
some games to proper genre


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2012)

Piyush said:


> ---to do---
> *DMC series*
> Railworks
> some games to proper genre



DMC 3 & 4 more accurately.the first 2 DMC games were exclusively for the ps2
also add Darksiders under "action & adventure"


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess piyush already know that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> DMC 3 & 4 more accurately.the first 2 DMC games were exclusively for the ps2
> also add Darksiders under "action & adventure"



yes sir


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> ---to do---
> DMC series
> Railworks
> some games to proper genre



Don't add the entire Railworks series ... Railwork 1 and 3 ain't that good .. only Railworks 2 is what you should add.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

In RTS add Company of Heroes series. Real nice game based on WW2.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

^^+1, i thought it is already there. Really a must play.

Add it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2012)

@piyush  add Darksiders  it's a good hack n slash. in which other game do you get to play a supernatural badass killing demons in a post-apocalyptic world


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> Don't add the entire Railworks series ... Railwork 1 and 3 ain't that good .. only Railworks 2 is what you should add.


ok


gameranand said:


> In RTS add Company of Heroes series. Real nice game based on WW2.


ok


Kola2842 said:


> ^^+1, i thought it is already there. Really a must play.
> 
> Add it.


ok


CommanderShawnzer said:


> @piyush  add Darksiders  it's a good hack n slash. in which other game do you get to play a supernatural badass killing demons in a post-apocalyptic world


I thought I already added it
If its not there...then
ok


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

^ You are right. You have already added Darksiders.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^ You are right. You have already added Darksiders.



ok



Spoiler


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Mar 25, 2012)

Well IMHO there are some great titles missing  at least on the 1st,2nd post

*RTS (War)*
*Men of War Series: *This one is not your like other RTS, here you have to control every unit, every unit has its own inventory, jeep, tanks to drive etc. Its having very steep learning curve but if you cross that you will love it, I think there are 3 expansion for men of war
Difficulty: 8/10
*www.1cpublishing.eu/data/games/607/2080_244.jpg

*Theater of War:* Again from the same company(1c), this time more focused on vehicles 
*www.pcguru.hu/pcguru/img/galery/Jtkok-Theatre-of-War-3-Korea-Jtkkpek_38.jpg

*Company of Heroes:* Really great game Gameplay is nearly same as MOW series but a lot easier and fun to play, heh not so frustrating as MOW
*codinghorror.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a85dcdae970b0128776fefd4970c-pi

*World In Conflict:* Most visually appealing game in RTS history, you should not miss it, again no base building in this one either. 
*images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2007/09/world_in_conflict/b041.jpg

Check out Ground control 2 as well, it was really impressive in visuals and was ahead of time.
*media.phpnuke.org/screenshots/48/48384p_300x225x710f972e4a.jpg

*SCI-Fi RTS*

*Warhammer Series:* Better check out the following link for more info
List of Games Workshop video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Supreme Commander:* If you love huge battles with thousands of units active at same time then this one is for you, (Square-Enix)
*oyster.ignimgs.com/ve3d/images/00/19/1971_supreme-commander-20070322025255650_normal.jpg

*Racing:*
*Split-Second:* Nice gameplay lots of explosions and well totally fun(disney interactive)
*www.thebitbag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/SplitSecond_PowerPlant_StormDrain_18.jpg

*Pure:* 4 wheeler ATB Racing again from disney interactive
*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/videogames/detail-page/fly-away-pure.jpg

Will post a few more later


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

I have played World in Conflict and it really is a graphic marvel and an awesome game. I have played Warhammer also and that game is also good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 25, 2012)

The Darkness II, I really loved it..!!

And yeah, Jenny looks really cute @ HD6770


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

EDIT details:
added Hack n Slash genre
added DMC, Darksiders, Onuimusha, Ninja gaiden....and moved some games to proper genre

@tpg
I need RailWorks review
neither me or any of my friend has played the game....so a review would be good


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

If you are serious about rail sim, get Trainz Simulator, currently the 2012 version. Railworks is more arcadeish. It started life as Rail Simulator which actually killed the fun of driving a train. That the IP has survived, is a great testament of their tenacity and the lack of competitors in this particular genre.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Diablo should be in RPG genre.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Piyush only 10 games are added from my side in post#1
but I remember I had added Silent Hill 3,Burnout Paradise etc,tomb raider underworld,anniversary ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Diablo should be in RPG genre.


searched many forums
all of them are saying Diablo has rpg elements but mainly focuses on action elements


Zangetsu said:


> Piyush only 10 games are added from my side in post#1
> but I remember I had added Silent Hill 3,Burnout Paradise etc,tomb raider underworld,anniversary ?


you mean your games are not listed there?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

yes initially my post was separate in page 1 with lots of games not just 10...
then after it is merged with yours it is only 10 
silent hill homecoming was also there


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> searched many forums
> all of them are saying Diablo has rpg elements but mainly focuses on action elements



+1,  yeah its heck'n slash / action rpg.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Mar 25, 2012)

IMHO Rainbow Six Series should come into Squad based games, Reason there you need plan your routes, entry point and waypoints and you need to be in sync with your teammates else you are gone. It definately Squad beased game.




Piyush said:


> searched many forums
> all of them are saying Diablo has rpg elements but mainly focuses on action elements
> 
> you mean your games are not listed there?



Well if you think diablo is action rpg then you have to put dragon age there as well. yeah diablo have very less dialouges and story branching but the game is same in dragon age, so IMHO it should be an RPG

Since we are talking about RPG's here,

A good action RPG is missing 

*Deus-Ex Series:* The latest game in the series is Deus-Ex:Human Revolution, having a good gameplay and story, its your choice you can go in guns blazing or sneaking. 
*cache.g4tv.com/images/ImageDb3/268479_S/deus-ex-human-revolution.jpg

 Jrpg
*The Last Remnant:* I really loved square games and it think this one is the only jrpg done exclusively for pc. The gameplay is like typical Jrpgs(Final Fantasy etc). Really nice visuals and good storyline so if you want to play somthing like Final Fantasy on your PC this one is for you.
*images.psxextreme.com/screenshots/ps3_last_remnant/ps3_last_remnant_05.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

Apocalyp5e said:


> IMHO Rainbow Six Series should come into Squad based games, Reason there you need plan your routes, entry point and waypoints and you need to be in sync with your teammates else you are gone. It definately Squad beased game.


yea....was thinking the same




Apocalyp5e said:


> Well if you think diablo is action rpg then you have to put dragon age there as well. yeah diablo have very less dialouges and story branching but the game is same in dragon age, so IMHO it should be an RPG


Lets rephrase my sentence:
"I searched many forums, games lists, gaming channels and asked 6-7 friends who played Diablo...90% answers were *Hack n Slash with rpg elements*"

On the other hand DA:O, DA2, KoA:TR....can be termed as "RPG games with action/Hack n Slash elements"



Apocalyp5e said:


> A good action RPG is missing
> *Deus-Ex Series:*


Oh yea...I was about to add this game as soon as I played this game, but I think it is too far now
So will add it


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

Apocalyp5e said:


> Well if you think diablo is action rpg then you have to put dragon age there as well. yeah diablo have very less dialouges and story branching but the game is same in dragon age, so IMHO it should be an RPG



let me differentiate.

1. Does your choices changes story of Diablo?
2. Do you have to care about relation with your party members in Diablo?
3. Can you control your party member in Diablo?
4. Can you pre-define tactics in Diablo?
5. Do you need as much strategy as dragon age origins in Diablo while in combat?

Both games have big difference. 
Diablo series is Heck'n Slash or action rpg. Its totally different from 
Dragon Age
Baulder Gates
Elder Scroll.

In Diablo everything is fixed and pre-defined and in an "core rpg" you have full control over the story, you can choose who are your friends and who are foes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanx for *The Last Remnant* but I suppose no one in TDF has played it except u..


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

^i didn't . But i'll see youtube ,if it feels special i'll play.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't played it either but it could be a real nice game which didn't got as much attention as other good games.

As for diablo I haven't played it so the guys who have played would give better opinion.

+1 for deus ex series. I previously thought its added as a discussion was done for this game.


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

This thread is going to have every game ever made under the sky recommended as must play.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> This thread is going to have every game ever made under the sky recommended as must play.



Not every game just a few.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> This thread is going to have every game ever made under the sky recommended as must play.



my worst fear


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom clancy's ghost recon should be under squad based fps.



Piyush said:


> my worst fear



OK lets see. 
Everyone has a favorite genre so obviously he only need to see those part of this thread. Now if you take my example, I would first look at the RPG section and I'll play the game which I have missed. But yes there are some not so great games in your list for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> my worst fear



That's the thing. There are too many genres and too many games. Cleanup a few names?   
Can't comment everywhere but let me comment on racing for starters. 

Flat-out series an ms BLUR/split second are seriously not must play. I'd say the F1 series can be included. 
A game being good doesnt make it must play. There must be something special about it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

^cant agree flatout 2 is not bad at all...SpEciality is Derby races


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Not every game just a few.




I can straightaway point to one particular game in your fav genre: Kingdoms of Amalur. Unlike Elder Scrolls or Witcher, it's not a must play. Nor it has any historical value if you are interested in the progress of a particular genre over the years. The story, design and gameplay are nothing unique to experience. All in all, it's a good game, but not MUST play.

Similarly, in Survival Horror FPS, Darkness II is not a must play. Far from it.



thetechfreak said:


> That's the thing. There are too many genres and too many games. Cleanup a few names?
> Can't comment everywhere but let me comment on racing for starters.
> 
> Flat-out series an ms BLUR/split second are seriously not must play. I'd say the F1 series can be included.
> *A game bening good doesnt make it must play. There must be something special about it.*




Exactly my point. If you talking about F1 Sims, Geoff Crammond's Grand Prix 4 is a must play, not Codie's current series. Similarly, the original Colin McRae Rally and Richard Burns Rally are must play for rally fans.

It's a different issue older games might not be so easily available.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^cant agree flatout 2 is not bad at all...SpEciality is Derby races



Play Racedriver GRiD and DiRT 3 and I think you might know why I said flatout isn't good. 

If you like racing play the above games. It will take your driving skills to a new level 


That said GRid should be a mustplay 

@skud I think the whole Dirt series can be mustplay. Very very good simulation of real conditions. A truly "complete" game. Has everything a rally fan would want.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah need to root out some weed  and we better need to be specific about the series cuz not all the games are good in a series 



> 1. Does your choices changes story of Diablo?
> 2. Do you have to care about relation with your party members in Diablo?
> 3. Can you control your party member in Diablo?
> 4. Can you pre-define tactics in Diablo?
> 5. Do you need as much strategy as dragon age origins in Diablo while in combat?



No offense but...

1. Does your choices changes story of Diablo?
Not A prerequisite for an RPG, there are tons of RPGs out there and only a few(mostly action/western RPGs) having that different story path.

2. Do you have to care about relation with your party members in Diablo?
We yes if you ever played it in multi-player each char has set role, paladin for healing amazon for Hit and Run, warrior for taking punishment(tanking) necromancers for support mentioning just a few. Although you can beat it in single player but its lot more fun while playing with your friends 

3. Can you control your party member in Diablo?
No We can't, we can't even control our party memebers in MMORPGs, that doesn't mean those games aren't rpgs(Ragnarok, WOW, A3, Eve Online)

4. Can you pre-define tactics in Diablo? 
Well yes if you are playing in nightmare mode with a party, while playing alone its just (hit-run-Recover) Repeat

5. Do you need as much strategy as dragon age origins in Diablo while in combat?
Nope that much strategy isn't required while in combat, I must say most of the western RPGs don't need that much strategy as Jrpgs(Sad part is all good jrpgs are on PS and xbox) 

Lets Define RPG
1. Should have Level up system.
2. Should have char inventory.
3. Should have Skills/Magic etc.
4. Should have party.

As for hack and Slash: real hack and slash games are like DMC Series/ Onimusha Series, Darksiders, Ninja Gaiden, God of war. 

However I agree that Diablo should be in Action RPG.

Just one advice who are looking forward to play Diablo 2, well its not going to impress you much cuz the graphics aren't what you are expecting (Actually its sprite based 2D game just like Age of Empires 2), not much to do just explore and kill. Not very good storyline. All these things are compared to today's RPGs. Diablo is a Legend Same as original starcraft. One who played both the starcafts will admit that starcraft was a way better then SC:Wings of liberty (gameplay wise)


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Play Racedriver GRiD and DiRT 3 and I think you might know why I said flatout isn't good.
> 
> If you like racing play the above games. It will take your driving skills to a new level
> 
> ...




True, but if you pin-point just one game, Dirt 2 is the one you should get.

And GRID is a must play, no question about that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes Flatout isn't a must play. Its a good game.
As for Blur/Split second. They do have some unique value and are best for MP sessions. Yes SP isn't that great.
Also onimusha isn't a must play.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 25, 2012)

Well.Yes the list will sooner or later run too long and is bound to loose accuracy and worth id every game will start getting included.
Everyone has personal choice genre taste and suggeation based on personal experience of anyone person will lead to ambiguity.

@OP Try following stricter criteria for inclusion of suggested games in the list otherwise it will soon turn into just a basic game list...not A Must Play List.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll try to point out a few names which can be excluded from the main article.

I have one suggestion. Why not make a section for must play and a seperate section for suggested or recimmended games. I think someone needs to volunteer to come forward. Too much work for piyush and that post is getting extraordinarily long so editing tgat is a pain in ass for sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys must play doesn't mean u play those games all the time..
here must play game means u shud play it atleast once to get a good taste of it & whether its replayable or not is purely your choice...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys must play doesn't mean u play those games all the time..
> here must play game means u shud play it atleast once to get a good taste of it & whether its replayable or not is purely your choice...



Thats the dedinition of a good game not must play. This is the reason I am not againt including too much hames but include them in proper manner not directly in must play.


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

Flatout/2 is not a must play game if you took the genre as racing only, if you break it up like the FPS genre, say a destruction racing genre it's a must play over Blur & Split/Second.

Also, don't refer to the series as a whole, instead point to the particular games. NFS series has been referred as must play. Say I pick up Carbon, Undercover or Pro Street. Are they must play?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

^a good/excellent/awesome game will come under must play...
after all its TDF members suggestion so it shud not happen that I missed a good game to play (must play) 

now we can continue posting other good games (must play) instead of deciding which is must or must not


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

The "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" thread has become "Movies I have watched recently" thread, this thread is heading in the same direction.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

@ zangestu
or make seperate section for both.



Skud said:


> The "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" thread has become "Movies I have watched recently" thread, this thread is heading in the same direction.



Agreed.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

*to all*
SKUD has a valid point
I'll remove some of the games which arent worth placing under "MUST PLAY" tag


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *to all*
> SKUD has a valid point
> I'll remove some of the games which arent worth placing under "MUST PLAY" tag



But keep the record.

How about making the second post as Recommended games snd keep that updated ?? Just an idea please give your input.


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> But keep the record.
> 
> How about making the second post as Recommended games snd keep that updated ?? Just an idea please give your input.




This is a better suggestion. Also I would suggest to recommend particular games instead of a series as not all games of the series may be good. So let one game represent the series. And availability and age of the game may be taken into account. I understand both Doom & Doom II are better than Doom III, but then the former are either not available or running them in modern PCs might be an issue. At least Doom III will give an insight what the hype is all about. 

For Dirt series, make Dirt 2 as must play and for NFS it has to be Most Wanted. Portal and Half Life are so far awesome across the series, so the newer one may be recommended.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Exactly. One great game should not represent entire series. If I take example of Dragon Age series DAO was a great game while DA2 was just a good game nothing special at all.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> This is a better suggestion. Also I would suggest to recommend particular games instead of a series as not all games of the series may be good. So let one game represent the series. And availability and age of the game may be taken into account. I understand both Doom & Doom II are better than Doom III, but then the former are either not available or running them in modern PCs might be an issue. At least Doom III will give an insight what the hype is all about.
> 
> For Dirt series, make Dirt 2 as must play and for NFS it has to be Most Wanted. Portal and Half Life are so far awesome across the series, so the newer one may be recommended.





gameranand said:


> Exactly. One great game should not represent entire series. If I take example of Dragon Age series DAO was a great game while DA2 was just a good game nothing special at all.


hmmm thats a good idea
will take a while though


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah and it would also need mod's help and thankfully all mods here are very helpful.


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

If there is any work for me , i'm always online(don't go for my status)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

*TO ALL
*
just mention the names of the games which arent so good to be mentioned there
then I'll take the common games out of those
will help me to great extent
thanks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

onimusha
flatout
moto gp
flatout
the settlers
guild wars
neverwinter nights


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

has anybody played midtown madness and motocross madness? can we add it under must play..


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

NWN should be there, the first release only. MotoGP should be there to represent two wheeler racing genre. Other games that need to be removed:-

1) Prototype
2) Blur & Split/Second
3) Flatout (Just watched you have mentioned Flatout 3 in the first post, it's a crap, just try to play once )
4) Warlord
5) KoA: Reckoning
6) Singularity
7) Call of Juarez
8) Hitman
9) Darkness II
10) Dark Sector



pkkumarcool said:


> has anybody played midtown madness and motocross madness? can we add it under must play..




Where will you get/buy these games anyway?


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Mar 25, 2012)

I Agree with removing some titles from the list. 

What I suggest any game added in the list should have the following.
A little info about the game.
Screen shots will be good.
Why it should be there. (Game-play, graphics, music or something else)
Why its different. (We need to pin point why its different from other games from same genre, or if its a trend setter


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

Remove some from sports.

NFL
cricket 07


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> has anybody played midtown madness and motocross madness? can we add it under must play..



played both ( even Multi Player ) but did not liked them much.



Skud said:


> NWN should be there, the first release only. MotoGP should be there to represent two wheeler racing genre. Other games that need to be removed:-
> 
> 1) Prototype
> 2) Blur & Split/Second
> ...



BLuR is better than some of the games from NFS series - in NFS only MW can be there on the list.

Call of Juarez Bound in Blood is one of the most popular game though Cartel ain't good

Dark Sector is also good ( though reviews ain't good for this one ) this can be either kept or removed. Singularity is also good and better than Bullet
Strom and Darkness II


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Bulletstorm should be removed. Just a mindless shooter nothing else.

Now let me point out the disadvantages of this steps.
1. There will be few games left in that section.
2. Most people have already played those games so the thread is of no use for them

These are the reasons why I am saying to make a seperate section for recommended games which may contain good but not so great game and worth playing for once.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Bulletstorm should be removed. Just a mindless shooter nothing else.
> 
> Now let me point out the disadvantages of this steps.
> 1. *There will be few games left in that section.*
> ...




But, that's the point. This thread is supposed to point you to games which you should play in a particular genre, particularly for a newbie. I being a racing junkie will try almost whatever I can lay my hands on, but that doesn't mean I will recommend all of them. I prefer Flatout 2 over Burnout Paradise, but that's just me. I love the whole of the Colin McRae series (except 2005 ed) and Dirt (apart from Gymkhana in Dirt 3). But if I had to recommend, I would say Dirt 2 is a must. For rallying, I would rather suggest to look for Richard Burns Rally. I even like Midnight Club 2 & Juiced Hot Import Nights, an old DX7 game called Test Drive 6 is still one of my fav. Will I recommend them to others? No. I would rather advise to pick a copy of GRID. Similarly, in NFS just play Most Wanted. If someone loves the series he/she can try out other games too.

Point is to give gamers/budding gamers a starting point. So the list should be concise. After that they can always try out other games. This is not a games I like/played sort of thread.

And regarding most people having already played, then there's no point recommending games. Those who game and at least have interest in gaming, know what's going on and can choose games on their own.


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2012)

^+1, yeah a hardcore can choose for him by himself.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2012)

*Hamilton's Great Adventure*. Amazing game.

[YOUTUBE]t5_dPJN1wOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> BLuR is better than some of the games from NFS series - in NFS only MW can be there on the list.



Anyone bored with all the police chase and avoiding spike strips, etc Blur is a must play. Its lot similar to Burnout type arcade racing.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2012)

*@Sam* Try the game I mentioned. I'll give you when you come to my place.



Sam said:


> Anyone bored with all the police chase and avoiding spike strips, etc Blur is a must play. Its lot similar to Burnout type arcade racing.



You have Blur. I'll take it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

Ya Blur is awesome 

I loved it too


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah you guys are right. I can figure out myself which game to play which to pass.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah..now we are on right track...*Filter The List*..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2012)

Removed 15 games and added them under "DISCARDED GAMES" tag
do check


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Much better.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

yep, now it's looks better but I think RailWorks 2, Cricket 07 should be there on the main list.

Another one great Hack n Slash game missing from the list is BloodRayne - the first one felt good compared to the second one.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess Bloodrayne can be in discarded game but not in main section. Camera angles of 2nd part was really terrible.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Cleaner List....Nice!


----------



## stan450 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dead Space 2 Is a third person shooter, right?
Awesomely Scary though, dare anybody to play this at midnight with all lights off and headphones.
Also, Where the hell is MINECRAFT???


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

stan450 said:


> Dead Space 2 Is a third person shooter, right?
> Awesomely Scary though, dare anybody to play this at midnight with all lights off and headphones.
> Also, Where the hell is MINECRAFT???



I have played both DS & 2 in night with headphones. They are scary but not as hell.
Minecraft is a indie game so it would be in appropriate section.


----------



## mayurthemad (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys can anyone recommend any horror games which are not like dead space or resident evils games for pc ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ CB's Jericho, Undying, *Nosfeartu* and *Call of Cthulu* - the last two are my personal favorite


----------



## mayurthemad (Apr 3, 2012)

@topgear: how are the gameplays of the above mentioned games ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

all of them are FPS games - the first 3 three can be considered as action horror game but Nosferatu is a little bit different .. 

the more relatives you save the more easier will be the last boss fight - the atmosphere is awesome time .. scary night in an old castle full with flying, walking and jumping creatures and some good boss battle .. never forget to use the chalice with holly waters, , the cross , the sword and try to get the machine gun ( as a gift after you save a relative ) and after saving a relative get them to the safe place as quickly as possible .. don't just count on the game saves .. as they will place the relatives on random places each time you load a save file and try to be patiuent while finding kys for doors.

Call of Cthulhu - can be considered as mix of both detective and Survival horror RPG game  - you have to reveal dark the truth behind the mysterious events, use stelath as much as you can ( it's your real life saver ), after entering a door never forget to bolt it to stay alive and it's based on H. P. Lovecraft's stories


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

Play Silent hill, FEAR 1, Doom 3, Alan wake.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone up For *AMNESIA*:Record Holder for scariest game of all time.!!!
Gave me goosebumps even in daytime..occasionally.


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2012)

^Its indie game and present in respective thread already.


----------



## mayurthemad (Apr 3, 2012)

I have played fear 1, will definetly play call of cthulu, nosferatu and alan wake. But where can i get call of cthulu and nosferatu ?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

i wasnt talking about inclusion in list..it was a suggestion to mayurtheamd.
Anyways!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

mayurthemad said:


> I have played fear 1, will definetly play call of cthulu, nosferatu and alan wake. But where can i get call of cthulu and nosferatu ?



Search steam and other sites. You'll find it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

another good scary game series is Penumbra - has anyone played this ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> another good scary game series is Penumbra - has anyone played this ??



Yes good game.


----------



## mayurthemad (Apr 5, 2012)

Penumbra is quite a good and scary game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2012)

mayurthemad said:


> I have played fear 1, will definetly play call of cthulu, nosferatu and alan wake. But where can i get call of cthulu and nosferatu ?



Here 

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth on Steam


Alan Wake on Steam


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes good game.





mayurthemad said:


> Penumbra is quite a good and scary game.



so can it be placed on the list ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

HaVe YoU PlAcEd GuN ThE GaMe In ThE LiSt ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> so can it be placed on the list ?



Its a really good game no doubt about that but its not legendary in that genre. And this fact makes it unworthy as per new rules for adding games in first post. Althoughu it can be placed under discarded games.  Os someone can volunteer and given control of second post and he can add good but not legendary games in that post.



Faun said:


> HaVe YoU PlAcEd GuN ThE GaMe In ThE LiSt ?



No its not there.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> HaVe YoU PlAcEd GuN ThE GaMe In ThE LiSt ?



Is it the free roaming cowboy game ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2012)

There are so many games which are too good but nobody (almost nobody) ever played them.
Those games generally come under "Best games that nobody played" tag


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Is it the free roaming cowboy game ?



Pretty much. Fun to ride horses and shooting.

Bullet time effect too and a good story.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2012)

is the commando series added in the list?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is the commando series added in the list?



No its not.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its a really good game no doubt about that but its not legendary in that genre. And this fact makes it unworthy as per new rules for adding games in first post. Althoughu it can be placed under *discarded games*.  Os someone can volunteer and given control of second post and he can add good but not legendary games in that post.
> 
> No its not there.





Piyush said:


> There are so many games which are too good but nobody (almost nobody) ever played them.
> 
> Those games generally come under "*Best games that nobody played*" tag



I thinks *Forgotten Old Games* sounds better 

I can't find any section/spoiler tag named this on the first page ( or am I missing something ? ) ... can you create one and list games like Penumbra, Nosferatu, Undying, Call of Cthulhu etc. there.

If we don't mention many gamers will just remain unaware of this old but good games with nice stories.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2012)

I would have added the games myself but I use forum through my mobile so it would be really hard. Still if no one comes up I will.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

^ i'm here, Let me do. Just make one of my post on first page, and keep suggesting.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ i'm here, Let me do. Just make one of my post on first page, and keep suggesting.



sure man
please do the needful
and name the tag as suggested by Topgear
once you add some games to it, I'll then suggest some from my side


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

^ok , i need a post on first page.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2012)

no votes for the 'Commandos' series ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

@ mods
please do the necessary and give kola second post on first page if thats possible.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

adding  Kola2842's post ain't possible because we need to have  Kola2842's post which he posted in between Piyush and soumo27's post times.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

I was not here back then


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Okey dokey what about mine ?? I have a post in first page but its 15th or 14th I guess. Can you make that second one ??


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ I don't think so .. the second post is by soumo27 and your post no. is 14 and there's many posts in between your and Piyush's first post.

I've have an idea 

How about we reserve a post on this page by you or Kola2842 for *Forgotten Old Games* - on the Piyush's first post we will just put a link ( clearly and uniquely visible ) to that post - this way you guys can update the list and we will also get it mentioned on the first post.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

That is also a good idea. 

One thing that I do know is that if you move one of my post which I posted between the time duration of the first 2 posts then it would automatically become second post. But then again I don't know if mods can search a post of a member by date and time or not.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ nice idea 

then we will have to find a post of yours between  08-06-2011, 10:30 AM and  08-06-2011, 12:17 PM time frame.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

I was quite active back then. I must had posted something during that time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice idea
> 
> then we will have to find a post of yours between  08-06-2011, 10:30 AM and  08-06-2011, 12:17 PM time frame.





gameranand said:


> I was quite active back then. I must had posted something during that time.



I searched a lot in Google for your posts gamer. See this- *link*
Gameranand made a lot of posts that night. But nothing during day. all after 9 PM.
BTW I found my own post in the timeperiod 
You guys can put it here  
and edit as you want or I can edit as you direct 

my post - link


a new link of his few hours after the time- link1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys, I'm having hard time finding VGs to play. I'm currently playing Skyrim which I think is one of the best RPGs, if not the best. I need some suggestions on visually good and good RPGs..... newer the better. So please suggest me?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

^Kingdom of Amaleur


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ Witcher 2.

It 'll give you everything you want.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^ Witcher 2.
> 
> It 'll give you everything you want.



How's the game compared to Skyrim?


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ I played Oblivion only in that series. Its different but you know its AAA.
And you'll surely like it.
It has fast action combat, interesting spells , chemisty (alchemy) , enchantment, traps , a cool story , amazing graphics(you know already) . 
For combat there are a large variety of weapons and 
"some cool critical cinematic kills for each weapon."
fist combat , arm wrestling ,
and yeah it is most in case of sex and hot scenes.
You will get in touch very soon to the game, pretty easy to understand and variety of thing to do, that never let you get bored of it.
There are various foes what you expect from a medival rpg, like elfs , monsters , demons, dragons....... 
just get it and start your journey with the "Geralt of Rivia"

and one thing if you like rpg means you are a hardcore then it is very addictive game.........

Though you need an optimized system for full eye candy, (ubersampling).


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I'm having hard time finding VGs to play. I'm currently playing Skyrim which I think is one of the best RPGs, if not the best. I need some suggestions on visually good and good RPGs..... newer the better. So please suggest me?



Witcher 2 -->better graphics and storyline (good cutscenes)
Kingdom of Amalur-->better fighting mechanics and combos (hell lot of cool weapons)


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

kingdom of amalur has very awesome gfx too...


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I was quite active back then. I must had posted something during that time.





thetechfreak said:


> I searched a lot in Google for your posts gamer. See this- *link*
> Gameranand made a lot of posts that night. But nothing during day. all after 9 PM.
> BTW I found my own post in the timeperiod
> You guys can put it here
> ...



ok .. I'm giving TTF the go code 

onec again thanks to gameranand for this cool and nice idea


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

So now I know I am night guy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> ok .. I'm giving TTF the go code
> 
> onec again thanks to gameranand for this cool and nice idea



Nice. so which games can I put in? 
pattern same as first post?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Yes same pattern. You should take the list of discarded games from Piyush and add them to your list.

@Piyush
Please do the honor.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

here it goes:
@ttfk
some of them are these


Spoiler



flatout
warlord battlecry
guild wars
Fable
The Settlers
Soldier of fortune
Call of Cthulhu: Dark corners of the earth
lara croft
SIMS
Serious Sam
cricket


Thats all I could recall
wait for other guys too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ You don't have the description of these ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes. Please. It will be a lot more convinient for me if a description is added. Especially the games which I have not played feel difficult to add a description.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^take those lines from Metacritics

And Add these=>

*Lara Croft Guardian of Light
*Undying


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ You don't have the description of these ???





thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Please. It will be a lot more convinient for me if a description is added. Especially the games which I have not played feel difficult to add a description.



sorry guys 
deleted the discarded games tag weeks back


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

add these :

*Return to Castle Wolfenstein ( Action FPS ) ( 20 Nov 2001 )*

World War II rages and nations fall. SS head Himmler has Hitler's full backing to twist science and the occult into an army capable of annihilating the Allies once and for all. Battling alone, you're on an intense mission to pierce the black heart of the Third Reich and stop Himmler -- or die trying. Fighting in advanced team-based multiplayer mode, you'll wage your own WWII in an all-out Axis vs. Allies contest for frontline domination.

Powered by the Quake III Arena engine, the Wolfenstein universe explodes with the kind of epic environments, A.I., firepower and cinematic effects that only a game created by true masters can deliver. The dark reich's closing in. The time to act is now. Evil prevails when good men do nothing.

*BloodRayne ( Hack'n'Slash ) ( 9 Sept 2003 )*

It’s pre-WWII and the Nazis intend to dominate the world using supernatural evils. As Agent BloodRayne, you’ll travel through the eerie swamps of Louisiana, to Argentina and Germany in this battle-heavy, 3rd person thriller. All the while, satisfying Rayne’s passionate lust for human blood.

*Singularity ( Action FPS ) ( 29 June 2010 )*

In Singularity, you fight your way through an ever-shifting environment haunted with time ravaged creatures, while sudden time waves hurl you back and forth between 1950 and the present day. Use your wits and the perfect weapon - the Time Manipulation Device - to unravel the conspiracy on the remote island of Katorga-12.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

@ thetechfreak
Search for that particular game in this thread only then you might get the descriptions members have posted.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

*Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi* - 21st Oct 2003

The protagonist is travelling in Transylvania after losing a competition in sword fighting in Sweden. The protagonist, named James, is on his way to his sisters wedding. But when he arrives at the castle, something seems wrong. He discovers that his future brother-in-law is a vampire, who has taken his family members in custody. Now it is up to James to save them all before it is too late.

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth* - 27th Mar. 2006

Call of Cthulhu -- Dark Corners of the Earth is a first-person horror game that combines intense action and adventure elements. You will draw upon your skills in exploration, investigation, and combat while faced with the seemingly impossible task of battling evil incarnate.

*Cricket 07* - 24 Nov 2006

Cricket 07 is a cricket simulation computer game - perhaps it's the best cricket game ever made for pc - with lots of active mods and addons this game is new forever and just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello gamerz...i never played Assassins creed series, now i want to try them out....should i play from the "Assassins creed 1" or skip them all and play Revelations??? I'll watch the walkthrough else read the plot if needed...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

Start from AC1. Story is very important in this game and if you skip any part then you won't understand so start from 1.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

I've started playing AC series from the AC2 and completed Revelations so far and the lack of playing the AC1 did not bother me much to understand the story so far ... but someday I will play and finish the AC1 for sure though


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually watching story to grow from beginning is a different pleasure than reading it somewhere.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 14, 2012)

Revelations gives brief glimpse of most of the important story elements from AC1 in fanatstic way and fills up the gap seamlessly so skipping AC1 wont hurt much in terms of story.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

You simply can't expect to understand the story completely and nicely by skipping the very first game of the series. Period.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You simply can't expect to understand the story *completely *and nicely by skipping the very first game of the series. Period.



Agreed.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

edited and updated the forgotten old games list - can't say why TTF has made the game description looks like a long list - for eg. have a look at the Hack'n'Slash section


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

My suggestion would be that making that like first post in terms of genre and then adding games.

For eg. Call of chuthulu is a horror game not a action game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> edited and updated the forgotten old games list - can't say why TTF has made the game description looks like a long list - for eg. have a look at the Hack'n'Slash section



Sorry. Actually my broadband is down and I am making posts through mobile with a half broken joystick. So its getting a bit difficult for making changes.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok then modify it when you'll get you connection fixed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

Made a few changes to the format of the post while broadband was briefly working. Changed the format. Added few colours and hopefully the hack n slash has also been fixed.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Team Fortress 2 .
*Ipod Games list*
Temple Run


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Add more genres in 2nd post.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

@everyone Those who post a suggestion for old forgotten games please do give which genre it is. I will find out a brief description of the game.

@gameranand well will be adding more and more when games start getting recommended


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

^see my above post there are 2.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Guys there was some kind of horror/lots of blood shooting type game i guess starting with the letter h.
The first level was in some train.

Also Bonkheads(Arcade) was fun


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys there was some kind of horror/lots of blood shooting type game i guess starting with the letter h.



house of dead??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ No....You could move by your self cant remember the game at all  it was from t or h.Was very small when i played it


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

^^lol.
You played such a gory and scary game even when you were so small that you cant even remember the names correctly.
Must have been a daring and venture loving Kid.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ I dont even remember the genre all i remember was some kind of killing in a train.
I remember he had a hat,jacket and stuff.The first level was at night


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2012)

like Skud once said 
i think it was something like this


> nearly every game under the sun will end up here


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

^^SEEMS so.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

Well seeing so many games coming we might need another post on first page which will be
"suggested good games to be played.

by the way can I add Commandos in forgotten games. Strategy genre. A very good game. Although it died with the later game. The peak of the series was the second game 

edit : Looks like he was talking about Hell knight game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes add commandos.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> like Skud once said
> i think it was something like this



Thats why we are having 2 posts for this purpose. 1 for legendary other one for very good but not legendary.

@ techfreak
don't add any games which just got recommended. Wait for others to comment then only add games. Sometimes people find even average game to be nice and vice versa. We are recommending people so we need to be sure and specific.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ good idea.



gameranand said:


> My suggestion would be that making that like first post in terms of genre and then adding games.
> 
> For eg. Call of chuthulu is a horror game not a action game.



what did was just a rough edit .. TTF is here to make any other changes if you guys think it's necessary.



thetechfreak said:


> Sorry. Actually my broadband is down and I am making posts through mobile with a half broken joystick. So its getting a bit difficult for making changes.



OK ... I will edit the post if necessary.



thetechfreak said:


> Made a few changes to the format of the post while broadband was briefly working. Changed the format. Added few colours and hopefully the hack n slash has also been fixed.



looking a lot nice now.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> like Skud once said
> i think it was something like this





Sujeet said:


> ^^SEEMS so.



I don't think so - there's many games released so far and what we have and add in the list will be just a small fraction of all the pc games released and going to be released.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:
			
		

> @ techfreak
> don't add any games which just got
> recommended. Wait for others to
> comment then only add games.
> ...


 ok. Anyways the one game I added which was undying had a great Meta critic score anyways 
also will make Call of Chuthulu a horror game in a short while


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Rename the topic from " Forgotten old games " to " Good but not legendary ".
Reason - Not every game which would be added there would be old and forgotten.

Add BULLETSTORM.


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone played : Lara Croft > Guardian of Light.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Rename the topic from " Forgotten old games " to " Good but not legendary ".
> Reason - Not every game which would be added there would be old and forgotten.
> *
> Add BULLETSTORM.*



+1.Add it there.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2012)

list looking better now


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

How can you forget Rollercoaster tycoon,Zoo tycoon 1,2 they were really Epic


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

Bulletstorm has been added.

rather than changing the thread title a new note has been added. Also moved Call of Chutulu to horror fps.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Change the color of Hack n slash. It doesn't match with genre. Also make the game names in bold.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

added Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi in Horror sections as this is actually a Horror fps game.

BTW, in SQUAD BASED TACTICAL SHOOTER section how about adding SWAT 4 or we can create a new section in TTFs post and add SWAT4 there.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 add it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Anyone played : Lara Croft > Guardian of Light.



its diablo style & puzzles are way too hard. And the monsters are even harder to kill. Don't expect tomb raider type gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Guardian of light would be fun if you play it in co-op mode with someone. Pretty good game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2012)

I finished it. I was thinking it to add in 2nd(thetechfreak) post list, if anyone liked it.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup i played guardian of light too and it was a fun game.
Nice spin off in Tomb raider franchise.
Techfreak can add it in his list.It wont hurt at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2012)

Tomb raider anniversary & underworld shud be on the list as both have excellent gameplay/action/puzzles/story.

Also silent hill home coming (horror genre) the best spooky i ve played. Play it once for engaging sound/story


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

Get Tomb Raider in list.Whole franchise.!Will be good.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2012)

@piyush or Topgear
dudes.


> *NINJA GAIDEN SIGMA*(February 22, 2012):The gameplay for Sigma is very similar to the original version, albeit with some modifications made to the game.The game features a large selection of weapons each with advantages and disadvantages that affect the way the player approaches combat.So overall the game is pretty good and solid without any other issues.


NG :Σ Isn't for PC only for ps3 and vita.
NG :Σ for pc was a rumor.
please get the info corrected


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @piyush or Topgear
> dudes.
> 
> NG :Σ Isn't for PC only for ps3 and vita.
> ...



thanks for clarifying that error
I was confused coz in many forums there was a discussion about so called PC version


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I second for Tomb raider series.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

i think painkiller (& its expansion) can be added to the forgotten old game list. though i have not played the full game. game becomes repetitive in the demo only.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ yep, painkiller should be added but the gameplay is very repetitive even in the full version but some may really like the scary dark environment with hordes of minions and some biG monsters 

@ Piyush - add this :

*SWAT 4* ( 5th Apr 2005 )

It’s not just about the badge, it’s about the rush!

The adrenaline is always high as you carry on the legendary SWAT® tradition — leading an elite squad of tactical experts into hard-hitting action that delves into every detail of the experience. From authentic weaponry and tactics to extensive SWAT scenarios you will know what it’s like to be the ultimate in law enforcement. When SWAT gets the call there is no other option.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ In first post or second post ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 22, 2012)

*suggestion needed*

dimag ka game. Need something that involves lots of thinking. LOTS! 
I have played -
portal series
braid
chess
aoe series. 
civ4

I am looking for some game that really helps my brain, makes me smarter


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> *suggestion needed*
> 
> dimag ka game. Need something that involves lots of thinking. LOTS!
> I have played -
> ...




^^Basically any game that falls under PUZZLE OR STRATEGY genre is your "Dima ka game "only.
A must play for you is* LIMBO*.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

One Should add "Race : The WTCC Game" in simulation Genre.

In Short this game was developed from the same developer of Nascars & the racing mechanism through any Racing wheels like G25 or G27 will be really challenging.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ In first post or second post ?



Painkiller and SWAT 4 - both should go in second post IMO though the gameplay is different SWAT 4 is a lot superior.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats what I thought but you asked piyush so I got confused.


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2012)

Is anybody here played L.A. Noire?
I want to download but its of 13GB, is that worth it?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Is anybody here played L.A. Noire?
> I want to download but its of 13GB, is that worth it?



Yes its worth it.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Is anybody here played L.A. Noire?
> I want to download but its of 13GB, is that worth it?



Depends on your taste.It has Unique Gameplay and requires Patience.In case you are looking for full time Action Seq. then maybe its not for you othewise its a very good Game.PLAYS DIFFERENTLY.


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Depends on your taste.It has Unique Gameplay and requires Patience.In case you are looking for full time Action Seq. then maybe its not for you othewise its a very good Game.PLAYS DIFFERENTLY.



You want to say it's like Mass Effect series with lots of conversation and more focused on story.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2012)

rider said:


> You want to say it's like Mass Effect series with lots of conversation and more focused on story.



not that much conversation, but yeah, it has loads of content which cant be ignored. Since its a detective run n gun game, you can now guess how it'd be like?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Is anybody here played L.A. Noire?
> I want to download but its of 13GB, is that worth it?



I can only say don't expect to be GTA or SR or even ME - it's completely different and unique in style -  you have to play like punisher ( just don't shoot bad guys instead use punches or melle attacks to catch them or sometime even interrogate them ) and ask a lot of question and make a decisions from what you have heard, learnt or seen and the only similarity with GTA is you can get into any vehicle like GTA but the only difference is you are using it for official purpose - acc to me this a must have game but due to time constraint I've postponed this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> You want to say it's like Mass Effect series with lots of conversation and more focused on story.



No this game can't be compared to any game at all.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *@riders on the storm*....



Hey Man Its kind of offtopic but did you drop that Line From *Riders On The Storm Track by Snoop Dogg*...Renowned track of NFS:Underground 2!!!


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Hey Man Its kind of offtopic but did you drop that Line From *Riders On The Storm Track by Snoop Dogg*...Renowned track of NFS:Underground 2!!!



LOL It's not the song by Snoop Dogg, it was just a remix version with him. 
The original song is by classic rock band "The Doors".


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^thanx for info.
I havent listened to The Original..But Snoop Dogg's version was really catchy and funky .
I love it.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Hey Man Its kind of offtopic but did you drop that Line From *Riders On The Storm Track by Snoop Dogg*...Renowned track of NFS:Underground 2!!!



yea...nfs underground track...the original is gr8 too


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

rage & Driver: San Francisco are missing from first page. At least rage should be added i feel.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

Agreed both should be on second post. Pretty good games.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

Rage Deserves the place.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

Rage should be there but Driver: San Francisco is pretty lame IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

Driver was a good game. Pretty much unique in a sense thats why I said it could be there in second post.


----------



## kai840 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rage n Doom3 both should be added. Also "Wheel Of Time" from 1998 should also be added , a very gud n deserving game


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ The Wheel of Time released on Oct 1999 and Doom3 is there under SURVIVAL/HORROR FPS section


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm... Wheel of time is too old for members here. If someone hasn't played it he won't even care.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2012)

I played Wheel of time 
and to be honest it didnt lack eye candy even though it was from 90s
I mentioned it in my previous recommendations...now it should be added under techfreak's post


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

If that so then please add it. I might give it a try when I get time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I played Wheel of time
> and to be honest *it didnt lack eye candy even though it was from 90s*
> I mentioned it in my previous recommendations...now it should be added under techfreak's post



Unreal Engine FTW ! 

BTW, under online fps section we should add Day of Defeat series - what do you think guys ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Haven't played it. The guys who have played it will give better ideas.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

^^ Same here but heard a lot about it.


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

How is this new game "Binary Domain" ??
Is anyone tried ?

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c5/Binary_Domain_Cover_Art.png


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

Nope ... But will try it for sure


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

How about adding in my second post- Midtown Madness 1 and Carmegedon:Carpocalypse, the latter was in the top of digits best game ever 

Both games are still quite awesome


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

Yeah I have played them. Old games but worth a try. Add them if you want.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2012)

my vote for carmageddon


----------



## hellosubho01 (May 3, 2012)

Please take Medieval:TOTAL WAR series,Battle for middle earth series under consideration for adding to the list.....

Shogun2:Total War & Empire:Total war is also recommended

Sadly it seems very few TDF gamers are fond of RTS


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

We do play RTS games but very few RTS games get released in a year thats why less discussion.

As for suggestions. I second you those game should be added in 2nd post.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 4, 2012)

Splinter cell conviction . .


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Not just Conviction but the entire series.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

Conviction is a bit too easy  
i hope the upcoming Splinter Cell 5 brings something better. Open world will be better or whatever was speculated before Conviction got released like the mixing up with crowd (like Assassins Creed). superior hand to hand combat, not the simple silent takedowns. blocking doorways and a bit better conspiracy


----------



## GamerKP (May 5, 2012)

rider said:


> How is this new game "Binary Domain" ??
> Is anyone tried ?
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c5/Binary_Domain_Cover_Art.png



yeah i have it installed.preety good if you can enjoy.grab a good microphone.you will have to speak.


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> yeah i have it installed.preety good if you can enjoy.grab a good microphone.you will have to speak.



why i have to grab a mic and speak?

Should I play Raccoon City or not as many review websites give it bad ratings!


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

Its your call. Just check if the game has numerous bugs if yes then they can make game unplayable.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> why i have to grab a mic and speak?
> 
> Should I play Raccoon City or not as many review websites give it bad ratings!



It's released for PC ?


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

No its not released for PC yet.


----------



## GamerKP (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> why i have to grab a mic and speak?
> 
> Should I play Raccoon City or not as many review websites give it bad ratings!



I dont know man.always know a game from the ratings of IGN,and they gave it 4/10.may be because they had lot of expectations.by the way I am installing Raccoon City right now.I will play it because of the story of resident evil.I have played all this RE1 1,RE2,RE 3 NEMESIS,RE 4,RE OUTBREAK(movie),RE Degeneration(Must watch movie),RE 5,and now RE raccoon city.
hoping that capcom relese RE6 in PC.but since they support sony so much,they will not relese it that soon.

I suggest all  of you to play Resident evil from begining if you can or just read the plot in wiki for first three then start playing from RE4.

Resident evil is an awesome story with lots of charecters.you must know about albert ashford,progenitor virus[1988],albert wesker,veronica sisters,chris,leon,jill and claire's history to start
i dont know from where milla jovovich got her own story in resident evil.lol


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> It's released for PC ?



[STEAM]Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. acc to this release date is 18th May. but this is Steam release date.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> [STEAM]Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. acc to this release date is 18th May. but this is Steam release date.



Actually its world wide release date for PC version


----------



## iittopper (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> why i have to grab a mic and speak?
> 
> Should I play Raccoon City or not as many review websites give it bad ratings!



we can give squad command by mic. But this doesnot work for me , usually when i say anything it either do not recognise or say other thing . Ofcourse my pronounciation is clear

PS - how is ridge racer unbounded ?? And is it just me or someone else who cannot solve portal 2 . I am at chapter 4 
and not able to solve it further , Feels like i m giving an IIT exam . does that mean i have nill IQ


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

^^
@ offtopic
are you really IIT topper or wanna be ??


----------



## iittopper (May 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^
> @fftopic
> are you really IIT topper or wanna be ??


Sorry for a "show off" username . Actually when i try to make a username , it always says that this name is already exist , so i decided to make a unique name. I am not an iit topper , just an iit aspirant...


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

Installed *SNIPER ELITE V2*
What a game...!!! hats off!! 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0a/Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png/250px-Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png


----------



## iittopper (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Installed *SNIPER ELITE V2*
> What a game...!!! hats off!!
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0a/Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png/250px-Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png



You download games very fast . But AI are so dumb in sniper elite v2??do they?


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> You download games very fast . But AI are so dumb in sniper elite v2??do they?



Yes, actually I'm getting over 600KBps right now.
The artificial intelligence (AI) is fine in the game, don't expect like of COD or battlefield.

Read user's comment below LINK


----------



## iittopper (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, actually I'm getting over 600KBps right now.
> The artificial intelligence (AI) is fine in the game, don't expect like of COD or battlefield.
> 
> Read user's comment below LINK



Looks great . will play it after completing binary domain . You tried L.a NOire??


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

^^ LA noire is very different game. Less action more mind and detective play.


----------



## GamerKP (May 6, 2012)

LA Noire is the best detective game ever if you have a brain.

I have nearly finished maximum PC games.just these are the only ones left:-

ridge racer unbounded
silent hill(didnt play any one of them)
Kingdoms of amalur
singularity
the darkness 2
rage
shadow harvest phantom ops
xenus 2 white gold
halflife 2

which one of this are recommanded besides rage and kingdom of amalur????? [game must have good graphics]


----------



## Darth Vader (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Installed *SNIPER ELITE V2*
> What a game...!!! hats off!!
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0a/Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png/250px-Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png



Yep....Bone cracking graphics are awesome !!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 6, 2012)

*Add LA NOIRE TO THE CATEGORY IT BELONGS*
Also, why not add *RIDGE RACER UNBOUNDED To Racing Category*, Its Small Size And With Great Graphics !!


And Guys Battlefield 3
And COD BLACK OPS ..

???


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

@GamerKP
Play Kingdom of Amalur

@pranav
LA Noire could be added.
Ridge racer is a big no as its just average game.
BF 3 Certainly but the entire series is already there on first post itself.

Black ops was a average game running on path of the series.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

^^
Black Ops may be an Avg game for RPG lover like you but have pity on FPS/COD fans.
Its short of nothing which would prevent it from being called as a must Play game  for a new gamer or occasional gamer.And i believe this list is strictly for these guys only.


----------



## iittopper (May 7, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> LA Noire is the best detective game ever if you have a brain.
> 
> I have nearly finished maximum PC games.just these are the only ones left:-
> 
> ...



Dude how come you have not play half life 2 ???Its the highest rated game for pc . you dont want to miss it out


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

^^ even I've played it on 2010 - after 6 years of it's release 



gameranand said:


> @GamerKP
> Play Kingdom of Amalur



buddy read his post carefully 



GamerKP said:


> LA Noire is the best detective game ever if you have a brain.
> 
> I have nearly finished maximum PC games.just these are the only ones left:-
> 
> ...



Play Singularity , the darkness 2 ( good gfx ) Silent Hill and Half life 2 - great gameplay with good storyline.



> @pranav
> LA Noire could be added.
> Ridge racer is a big no as its just average game.
> BF 3 Certainly but the entire series is already there on first post itself.
> ...



completely agree with you but BO does not need a separate mention - the entire Call of Duty series is representing every CoD games released so far.

BTW, about Battlefield series - the BF games before BFBC2 don't have a very good story but they were good MP games - but CoD series games has a attractive story and that's why it's there on the WAR SCENE BASED FPS list - but for BF series games only 2 ie BFBC2 and BF3 has good story line - so instead of entire BF series only BFBC2 and BF3 should be there on WAR SCENE BASED FPS section.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 7, 2012)

@anad: bro i agree with that ridge racer is ok ok.. but The Story Of Black Ops You See , Its so Great with Twist..
And the Graphics Of Battlefield 3..hu?
And La Noire* COULD BE ADDED, IT SHOULD BE ADDED MAN !!*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2012)

@Topgear I donot think Black Ops was that bad of a game. Its lot better that any of newer Modern Warfares. Atleast the story IMO was better than MW3.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

I said already and I would say it again. BO is a average game riding on the success of the series.
Graphics - Good
Story - Good
Optimisation - very bad.
Its a poor console port for PC not worth the mention seperately and COD series is already representing it.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

Good story and Good Gfx are more than enough for a game to be called as Good Game(Not avg) if not Must play.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2012)

Added *L.A. Noire* under "Special Mention" tag.
This tag will include games which are not fit for any other genre/ or the games which are unique on their own.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

What are the advantages to update LA Noire to V1.3 that of around 1.7GB ?


----------



## sarthak (May 7, 2012)

Please add Deus Ex : Human Revolution and Just Cause 2 under RPG Shooter. They are must-play awesome games !!!


----------



## GamerKP (May 7, 2012)

thanks everyone,gonna play Rage,kingdom of amalur,halflife 2,singularity and the darkness 2


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Good story and Good Gfx are more than enough for a game to be called as Good Game(Not avg) if not Must play.



What the use of graphics which can't be seen on appropriate hardware. Also gameplay wasn't upto the mark for me. As for graphics it was just deja vu of previous games. 

Let me give you an example. Crysis was awesome with damn good graphics then came Crysis 2 which also had pretty good graphics but it was criticised heavily. Why ?? You can't just ride on success of series you nee to do better and BO had nothing new.


----------



## GamerKP (May 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What the use of graphics which can't be seen on appropriate hardware. Also gameplay wasn't upto the mark for me. As for graphics it was just deja vu of previous games.
> 
> Let me give you an example. Crysis was awesome with damn good graphics then came Crysis 2 which also had pretty good graphics but it was criticised heavily. Why ?? You can't just ride on success of series you nee to do better and BO had nothing new.



blackops's story was extremely amazing.after all it won Guinness World Record for best video game ending ever.though zombie mode sucks.
and what more we can expect from a wargame? ofcourse no shits like HALO or Crysis 2.anyway,it just varies player to player.so better not argue about it.


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> *What the use of graphics which can't be seen on appropriate hardware*. Also gameplay wasn't upto the mark for me. As for graphics it was just deja vu of previous games.
> 
> Let me give you an example. Crysis was awesome with damn good graphics then came Crysis 2 which also had pretty good graphics but it was criticised heavily. Why ?? You can't just ride on success of series you nee to do better and BO had nothing new.


I can understand your frustation with The Glitches as i myslef have similar experience in that regard but BO excels in Story.A Perfect One IMO.
And dont forget about the Multiplayer my friend.
It has quite a lot of improvements over the previous in the series.

LOL for Crysis 2.
First of all Crysis 2 has proven to be the Champ of Console Gaming so 90% of legit buyers of gamers are satisfied.It pushes the limits of Console Hardware.
So no criticism from majority of Audience.
Rest 10% of PC Game buyers were dealt using DX11 Ultra Upgrade.
Crysis 2 is a critically acclaimed game in all regards.To call it heavily criticised is not worth it.It received Positive reviews from professional gamers.
The rest of audience overreacted to the DX9 version as if they are playing quake arena instead of Crysis 2.!
As far as the remaining PC audience is concerned,The freebie lovers are not meant to be satisfied neither they can ever be satisfied.

Comparing C2 with BO is vague.
At the end of the day one has to agree that COD is the reigning King of the FPS world even if it doesnt deserve it now.
ITS A CULT.
[Over A weeks has passed since Crysis 3 gameplay has been released and yet its views on youtube is somewhere close 1million or so .
Not even 5 days have passed and BOII Reveal trailer has crossed 15+Million Views.Breaking multiple records as usual;This how we define CULT.]


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

I've said it before and saying it again ( from my personal experience ) - CoD BO have no gfx issue when played on a nvidia gfx card and if you want to use a AMD gfx card just patch the game to the latest version ( and enable shared warming option ).

So it's not an issue at-all - other than this BO has good gfx, storyline and typical CODish action  but is not the Call of Duty tag is enough for every CoD games ?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> I've said it before and saying it again ( from my personal experience ) - CoD BO have no gfx issue when played on a nvidia gfx card and if you want to use a AMD gfx card just patch the game to the latest version ( and enable shared warming option ).
> 
> So it's not an issue at-all - other than this BO has good gfx, storyline and typical CODish action  *but is not the Call of Duty tag is enough for every CoD games ?*



Yeah you are right in this.


----------



## ydalmia (May 8, 2012)

Add knights of the old republic to the rpg list .KOTOR 1/2 are amongst the top RPG games ever, must play games especially the first installment. Add dungeon siege 1 to the list too. DS2 and especially DS3 werent as good.

Add deus ex: HR to the RPG shooter list, one of the best games of 2011.

Why is Warcraft 3 not in the RTS list? it is hand down the best RTS experience behind starcraft. ( I actually preferred WC3 over SC1).

The Total War series is also too big and too good to be missed.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

Guys what about adding Binary Domain - the gameplay felt great and the story is also OK.

Play it guys and share your opinions about this game.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

I guess Deus Ex HR is already there.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Add knights of the old republic to the rpg list .KOTOR 1/2 are amongst the top RPG games ever, must play games especially the first installment. Add dungeon siege 1 to the list too. DS2 and especially DS3 werent as good.


Yes KOTOR was a masterpiece
but the game had only specific audience


ydalmia said:


> Add deus ex: HR to the RPG shooter list, one of the best games of 2011.


Already there IIRC


ydalmia said:


> Why is Warcraft 3 not in the RTS list? it is hand down the best RTS experience behind starcraft. ( I actually preferred WC3 over SC1).


At first, this list was only made for offline/single player games
Now since multiplayer games are already there, so will add it for sure


ydalmia said:


> The Total War series is also too big and too good to be missed.


again...specific audience


topgear said:


> Guys what about adding Binary Domain - the gameplay felt great and the story is also OK.
> 
> Play it guys and share your opinions about this game.


will play for sure
I too came across good reviews about this game...
lets wait for other members to review


----------



## sarthak (May 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess Deus Ex HR is already there.



It isn't there.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

sarthak said:


> It isn't there.



Its there under Stealth & Tactical shooter.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

Anyone else in favour of adding Commandos series under my post? Or even better under first post?

Although the series lost its sheen after third game but all games upto those were epic


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

Don't add in first post but do add in second post. Also add Ghost Recon series.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2012)

*ADDED MMORPG*​Though added only 3 games so far.Do tell me if any of them needs to be removed or a new title should be included.
thanks


gameranand said:


> Don't add in first post but do add in second post. Also add Ghost Recon series.



Its there under stealth and tactical shooter genre


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

^^ Which games did you add ??


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Which games did you add ??



meh.... 
you could have checked them yourself 
may be you are browsing with phone 
anyways..only 3
Warcraft
Final Fantasy XI
Runescape


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

No need for Final Fantasy IMO.

Yeah I am browsing from mobile thats why I asked.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No need for Final Fantasy IMO.
> 
> Yeah I am browsing from mobile thats why I asked.



hmm..lets wait for more opinions then
btw i used to play everquest II years back and my friend used to play Rift
both were good titles at that time
So I'll be waiting for similar feedbacks, if any


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

I have played Everquest. Pretty good game. Worth the mention in second post.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> meh....
> you could have checked them yourself
> may be you are browsing with phone
> anyways..only 3
> ...



how about adding Enemy Territory: Quake War and Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Have played both the games. Pretty good games I must say.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

Old Games.
Good games doesnt mean Must Play.
And instead of suggesting tons of FPS games with real variety should be Suggested.
A bunch of games of same genre with slightly twisted gameplay or better visuals doesnt make it Must Play.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Well you are right but then we have already listed most of must play on first post so its time to add very good games in second post.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

Oh well then its fine.
I thought all those games were for first post.
Do mention the list to avoid confusion.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Well yes it is confusing but hey lets live with it as no one is gonna post properly.


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

request to add these games under simulation genre.

1). RACE - The Official WTCC Game [2006]

2). RACE 07 - The Official WTCC [2007 -2011]Game with the below expansion pack.

                 - GTR Evolution
                 - STCC - The Game
                 - RACE On
                 - Formula Raceroom - Free add-on for RACE 07
                 - STCC 2 - The Game
                 - GT Power Pack - Expansion Pack to RACE 07
                 - Retro Pack - Expansion Pack to RACE 07
                 - The WTCC 2010 Pack - Expansion Pack to RACE 07


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

^^
The DLCs needs no mention.
Plus i found RACE to be an avg Racer.(Can be added to 2nd list maybe)
Anyone who has played NFS:HP 2010 Dirt 2/3 & GRID will not bother about it.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

^^ NFS HP / Dirt2/3 - none of them are simulation racing games but Grid, NFS Shift , Race Injection, rFactor, *GTR series*, - any of them can be considered to add into simulation racing section ( we need to have a new section for this ) on the first post.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

F1 2011 is also a good simulator.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ NFS HP / Dirt2/3 - none of them are simulation racing games but Grid, NFS Shift , Race Injection, rFactor, *GTR series*, - any of them can be considered to add into simulation racing section ( we need to have a new section for this ) on the first post.



i didnt get you
you mean a sub section of racing genre?


----------



## d3p (May 11, 2012)

*@Piyush :* Well most of the games listed under Racing Genre in the front page are Actually Called as "Arcade Racing Games". They ones mentioned by *TG* are called as Simulation Racings.

Mention both of them as sub section under Racing Genre.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

Yeah that would be a good idea.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> F1 2011 is also a good simulator.



yep, F1 series from Codemaster is good but there's some other good F1 games are there - for eg. 

Grand Prix 4
Racing Simulation 3
F1 series by EA games
F1 Racing Championship
F1 World Grand Prix 2000
Formula Challenge

all of them were last released on ( or before ) 2002 except the last one which was released on 2004.



Piyush said:


> i didnt get you
> you mean a sub section of racing genre?



yep, you got it right.



d3p said:


> *@Piyush :* Well most of the games listed under Racing Genre in the front page are Actually Called as "Arcade Racing Games". They ones mentioned by *TG* are called as Simulation Racings.
> 
> Mention both of them as sub section under Racing Genre.



I think we should also mention some Bike Simulator games as well.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

There are very less bike games.
MotoGP
SBK Series
Harley Davidson series


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

^^
Not to forgot PGR(bikes had reverse gear ) and Burnout Paradise(Crashing is the only thing i loved about Bikes in BP )


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

TBH I don't like bike games much because there are not good games in this category.


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

^^
*Road Rash* 
You gotta love it.
Sidekicking whil driving at 150mph+ is coolest thing ever


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

^ Oh yeah, one i enjoyed very much in my starting gaming age.......


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> *Road Rash*
> You gotta love it.
> Sidekicking whil driving at 150mph+ is coolest thing ever



I have played and completed it a long long time ago.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2012)

^^ I think everyone has played RoadRash at some time though I played it first on 2009 



gameranand said:


> There are very less bike games.
> MotoGP
> SBK Series
> Harley Davidson series



Played those but the last one is not good IMO and MotoGP is no longer in developement - only biking game that is developed and published reguralry now is only the SBK series.



Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Not to forgot PGR(bikes had reverse gear ) and Burnout Paradise(Crashing is the only thing i loved about Bikes in BP )



Played BPC but what's PGR ?


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

Only game that comes to mind for PGR is Project Gotham Racing but does it have bikes at all??

Harley Davidson Race to the rally was a pretty good game. As for development only SBK series is alive like you said but unfortunately I don't like those gamep much.


----------



## Sujeet (May 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> *Only game that comes to mind for PGR is Project Gotham Racing but does it have bikes at all??*
> 
> Harley Davidson Race to the rally was a pretty good game. As for development only SBK series is alive like you said but unfortunately I don't like those gamep much.



*3.bp.blogspot.com/-fOZZpF3GyPg/TxGeOuCKqNI/AAAAAAAAA94/z4cftC6wcVk/s1600/Project+Gotham+Racing+4+Bike+And+Car.jpg
[YOUTUBE]T4aX9uXee2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

Sad that the game is not for PC.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

but the screenshot and the video looks very nice though.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2012)

Just cause 2 should also be added
Beautiful graphics.Stunts


----------



## d3p (May 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> There are very less bike games.
> MotoGP
> SBK Series
> Harley Davidson series



Yes, these are kind of Simulation Bike Games. But i doubt Harley Davidson. I guess its Arcade Racing again.


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Just cause 2 should also be added
> Beautiful graphics.Stunts


JC2 is an AVG game.
Not must Play.
Gameplay makes a game must Play.And JC2 lacks just that one.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2012)

guys guys
just mention the names of the games which should be added in 1st post
this whole page has gone vague for me tbh


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

^^
None of the names on this page are worth mentioning in First List.

IMO it was more of Discussion rather than Suggestion.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2012)

@ Piyush
None.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

Piyush said:


> guys guys
> just mention the names of the games which should be added in 1st post
> this whole page has gone vague for me tbh



SBK series Should be added - it's the only bike game which is actively developed and released on a regular basis and the game is also very good IMO.

As for Sim Car racing add : GTR series, Race Injection and rFactor.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2012)

^^ Are these games legendary ? No. Then they should be added in 2nd post.


----------



## Sujeet (May 15, 2012)

^^Yup.
2nd Post.
First post is meant strictly for Legendary Games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2012)

I think you should edit the "RPG Shooters" section. STALKER 2 has been cancelled. So the latest offering is still Call of Pripyat.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think you should edit the "RPG Shooters" section. STALKER 2 has been cancelled. So the latest offering is still Call of Pripyat.



I know
but I just  dont want to accept that fact


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2012)

^^ But you have to.


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

^^ofcourse.

@Piyush
Fact is a fact.
Dont let Emotion Hinder facts!


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Are these games legendary ? No. Then they should be added in 2nd post.



OK .. let the car sim games stay on second post but SBK series should be on the first post.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

Yeah that I agree as this the only bike game alive so lets give it some credit.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2012)

OK its finalized then
will revamp the Racing genre 
right now my semester exams are progressing
will do before an easy exam/ an exam with too much gaps in it


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

Sure. Even my exams are going on.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Binary Domain should be added - just finished playing it and the experience was amazing and heart touching for sci-fi game like this. The ending was twisted though very good and had a slight hint of the future Binary Domain 2 - just play it till the end and you will know for sure why this should be added on the first post.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Let me  and some more Members play it too.
Once some more Positive feedback comes in then it could be easily disposed to 1st List.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

after MP2 this is the most heart touching game I've played - I think this is enough to express how much I liked this game.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

Wow that means I'll play this game for sure. I like good story games.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> after MP2 this is the most heart touching game I've played - I think this is enough to express how much I liked this game.



thanks for the thumbs up
the first thing I'll do after my exams is to finish this game


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

what do you guys think about the GodFather series ( 2nd post ) ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

^^
Sucks.
Specially Godfather 2.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> what do you guys think about the GodFather series ( 2nd post ) ?



Agreed. +1. I have played both the games and enjoyed both of them.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Godfather 2 is Simply no for me atleast.Bad enough to Rage a diehard Godfather Movie fan like me.

Godfather 1 is much better and worth mentioning.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> what do you guys think about the GodFather series ( 2nd post ) ?





Sujeet said:


> Godfather 2 is Simply no for me atleast.Bad enough to Rage a diehard Godfather Movie fan like me.
> 
> Godfather 1 is much better and worth mentioning.


 will add the Godfather afternoon today


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Godfather 2 is Simply no for me atleast.Bad enough to Rage a diehard Godfather Movie fan like me.
> 
> Godfather 1 is much better and worth mentioning.



Even I am a godfather movie fan and I do agree that GF2 wasn't that good and don't do justice to the movie but still it was good enough and playable for 1 time for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

The Godfather added under Action FPS with the (FPS+TPS) tag


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The Godfather added under Action FPS with the (FPS+TPS) tag



Nice. Thanks for your trouble.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

yep, thanks TTF for adding GodFather.

BTW, the release date of The Godfather PC version is 21st march 2006 and Godfather 2 was released on 7th Apr 2009.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 22, 2012)

hi, can somebody please suggest me a good sword-fight game for PC? something like Infinity Blade from iOS.

thanks


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

play Assassin's Creed, Kingdom of Amalur - if you like sword use only the sword as the your main weapon


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> hi, can somebody please suggest me a good sword-fight game for PC? something like Infinity Blade from iOS.
> 
> thanks



1. Devil May Cry 4
2. Ninja Blade
3. Prince of Persia series
4. Assassin's Creed series
5. Darksiders


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2012)

Well most of my fav games are already there in the main list, still would like to post my fav list.. as far as i can remember now 
Hack and Slash:
Devil May Cry 3
Devil May Cry 4
Darksiders
Ninja Blade

RPG : 
Mass Effect 3
Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age 1
Mass Effect 1
Fallout 3
Diablo II
Jade Empire
Dungeon Siege 2
Torchlight

TPA:
Prince of Persia Warrior Within
Gears of War
Prince of Persia Two Thrones
Oni
Mafia II
Hunted : The Demon's Forge
GTA: SA
Max Payne
Freedom Fighters
Tomb Raider Legends

FPS:
CoD: MW2
CoD: Black Ops
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
CoJ: Bound in Blood
Crysis
Crysis 2
CoD: World at War
CoD: MW3

Horror/Survival:
Dead Space - beats anything else in this genre for me
Fear 2
Dead Space 2
Doom 3
Fear - I felt it was more of an FPS that horror

Sports:
NFS : Most Wanted
NFS : Hot Pursuit (new one)
Burnout Paradise
Grid
NFS : The Run - for the very well depicted environments and maps.. other than city interioirs

Am actually surprised no one mentioned Hunted.. It may not among the best... but its one of the most underrated games in my opinion. I am playing it and in the last chapter now. Its seriously good. And am playing this just after Mass Effect 3. So, its definitely good. Not the story actually.. no character depth.. but gameplay wise... really good, and the non-stereotype heroes will grow on the players nicely. Mix of hack and slash/rpg/tpa with good amount of co-op puzzle solving in the midst.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> play Assassin's Creed, Kingdom of Amalur - if you like sword use only the sword as the your main weapon





gameranand said:


> 1. Devil May Cry 4
> 2. Ninja Blade
> 3. Prince of Persia series
> 4. Assassin's Creed series
> 5. Darksiders



thanks a lot guys!


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

@soumik
Story is really very important part of a RPG game.


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2012)

^^ totally agreed. But Hunted doesnt play as an RPG. I mean not a normal one anyways. Its more of a third person hack and slash(if playing the guy)/mythical shooter(with magical arrows if playing the girl). No exp system either. Just collect crystals and use them at points to upgrade powers. Exploration leads to a lot puzzle solving to get some magical weapons (kinda like PoP upgrades... except puzzles instead of platforming). There are achievements like ME games... and completing them gains permanent upgrades to the characters. Its not a typical RPG... and when i say story is not there.. it still has better story than many RPGs out there. Just that it wont come out up front. The story is told as the game progresses by visions and tales shown to the characters using a gen stone on corpses. If you piece together the story it is really brilliant... but somehow i feel a proper storytelling format would have been more appealing.. as not all ppl will explore every nook and corner of the env to get information of what happened in the past. The ultimate story backdrop is.. i would say comparable to Dragon Age 1 - minus the vast character set and their depths , also there are no dialogue choices offcource.. u just have to get the story told to u in minute parts by unnamed green spirits instead of a typical character dialogue style . I heard there is a choice at the end.. will let u know once i finish 

There are many things lacking in the game... but the game play and puzzles make up for some of it. It may not be well rated anywhere.. and not worth the trouble of playing more than once, unless u find friends interested in multiplayer co-op. But it definitely is a must play game. At least i feel so..


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

If Hunted plays like this then you simply can't put it in RPG. Its a nice third person hack and slash, action/adventure game


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2012)

Hmm yeah ur right... not sure y had the idea that its an RPG game  Its even wiki ed as 3rd person action. May be it was the dungeons and the whole atmosphere with elvs and dragons... that made me think so .
My bad.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Yeah it happens. No problemo.


----------



## RON28 (May 31, 2012)

Soumik said:


> RPG :
> Mass Effect 3
> Mass Effect 2
> Dragon Age 1
> ...



you played Mafia II but not Mafia? 
i must say you didn't played an epic game, try mafia, it will suprise you with splendid graphics which was made years ago plus a really badass story


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> you played Mafia II but not Mafia?
> i must say you didn't played an epic game, try mafia, it will suprise you with splendid graphics which was made years ago plus a really badass story



true that...you will love it!!!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2012)

I just tried out this game called shank 2. Reminded me of good old sega tv video games. But its awesome on a pc and doesn't need much resources to run. But its so awesome.  

Try it out!


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ I've played and completed Shank 1 - will play and complete Shank 2 for sure


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 6, 2012)

is Virtua Tennis 4 good? read some reviews according to which it's not as good as earlier versions. which version should i play? played none till now.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

I've this but never tried it - will play it tomorrow ( if possible ) and post feedback.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 6, 2012)

suggest me a good game from flipkart for upto 400rs...
category- mission based(fps, tactical shooter or whatever but must have good single player gameplay)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

pramudit said:


> suggest me a good game from flipkart for upto 400rs...
> category- mission based(fps, tactical shooter or whatever but must have good single player gameplay)


FPS-

Battlefield game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

or if TPS will do-

Mafia 2 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

Battlefield Bad Company is although a great buy for this price


----------



## pramudit (Jun 6, 2012)

ordered assassins creed brotherhood... battlefield for next time... 

also ordered tom clancy hawx 2...

hoping 4350 will be able to run them at medium settings...


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

next time get Assassin's Creed II  and Assassin's Creed : Revelations and a better gfx card ( if possible ).

To play with HD4350 one legendary game you can get is Call Of Duty 2 [Game Of The Year Edition]


----------



## pramudit (Jun 7, 2012)

for next time time i'm thinking to buy ubisoft classics pack which contains assassins creed 1, far cry, beyond good and evil, rayman 3 and prince of persia(sands of time)..

if it remains out of stock then i will order battlefield or COD...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> is Virtua Tennis 4 good? read some reviews according to which it's not as good as earlier versions. which version should i play? played none till now.



the graphics are good...but its only enjoyable if you are playing multiplayer mode IMO


----------



## pramudit (Jun 8, 2012)

got my games... 

*i.imgur.com/shvk7.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Congrats 

BTW, I think Alan Wake and AW AN should be added under Survival Horror Category


----------



## koolent (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow cool.. Congrats !! Review needed !!


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

we have dedicated threads for AC:B and HAWX2
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133916-official-assassins-creed-brotherhood-thread-ps3-x360-pc.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149044-hawx-2-a.html


----------



## pramudit (Jun 9, 2012)

koolent said:


> Wow cool.. Congrats !! Review needed !!



thanks... 
assassins creed- naam hi kaafi hai... 

hawx 2- tkin has given a small review on hawx 2 thread...



koolent said:


> Wow cool.. Congrats !! Review needed !!





topgear said:


> we have dedicated threads for AC:B and HAWX2
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133916-official-assassins-creed-brotherhood-thread-ps3-x360-pc.html
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149044-hawx-2-a.html



thanks...
i was searching for h.a.w.x. and you made my search easy...


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## RON28 (Jun 14, 2012)

where the hell is cs 1.6 in fps games category?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

@Ron28 Under the ONLINE FPS tag. Both UrT and CS series as a whole are listed there


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

Virtua Tennis 4 is very good but the real fun is in MP. 4 players can play on a single computer which is quite good. SP is pretty much the same however the menu system and progressing is kind of a snake and ladder game.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 15, 2012)

I completed Max Payne 1,2 , half life 1 ,project igi 1,postal 1 & 2.
suggest me some more games which run on my configuration
(see my siggy).


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

well since you don't have a dedicated gpu so the options are really little. Play Farcry, Doom 3, Total Overdose and other similar old gems. Oh yes HL series.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone here played *Capitalism +*?
Can you suggest more such games?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 15, 2012)

Few of my favorite games are:

*Legacy of Kain Series* - The best dark n goth Vampire game ever with the best storyline. (Third-Person Action/Adventure)

*Syberia I & 2* - The most beautiful adventure game. Beautiful story, graphics & cinematics! (Third Person Point n Click Adventure/Mystery)

*Amnesia The Dark Descent* - Spine chilling psychological horror game. Very few people may finish this game. (First Person Survival Horror/Mystery)

*Penumbra - Overture, Black Plague, Requiem* - Survival Horror game. Amazing! Very atmospheric...(Horror/Mystery)

*Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings* - Mind blowing graphics!! & great gameplay. Non linear gameplay. Can have different endings depending on the decisions you take. I liked Iorveth more than Geralt  (Third person Action Adventure/Hack n Slash)...

*Severance: Blade of Darkness* - Quite old, but the Best hack n slash game I've ever played. Awesome weapons with a lot of combos, Bloody combat, different levels ...just bloody fantastic. 

*Rayman Origins*: Beautiful 2D side scroller game. Brilliant graphics n artwork. (But I still like the old Captain Claw game the most  )

*Limbo*: Fantastic 2D game. Gr8 Puzzles. Dark atmospheric, BW graphics with gr8 physics. Immersive gameplay..Fantastic levels! Finished it in 2 days.

*Nikujin*: A tiny hack n slash game but quite tough. Highly addictive once you get started. I finished it few times btw. Love it 

These are few games I enjoyed a lot. Tell me guys what u think


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2012)

^ Nice list but didn't played Syberia and last one,

and yeah i liked Iorveth but more than Roche



Nipun said:


> Has anyone here played *Capitalism +*?
> Can you suggest more such games?



why not play sequel, Capitalism II was released in 2001 for Windows.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Nice list but didn't played Syberia and last one,
> 
> and yeah i liked Iorveth but more than Roche
> 
> ...





Syberia is such a beautiful game. Must play in my opinion.
Nikujin is a very tiny game created by a single person. Just under 1MB..but very enjoyable  You can get it here: *www.indiefaqs.com/index.php/Nikujin

& Yeah, Iorveth was gr8...all the Witcher 2 characters got som personality than other usual game characters imo.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ never heard the these game names : 

Legacy of Kain Series, Syberia I & 2, Severance: Blade of Darkness and Nikujin:

I will try to play them all. TFS


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2012)

They are not that big games and small installation too. Pretty good games though.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> They are not that big games and small installation too. Pretty good games though.



@ *topgear*: Start playing from Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver"
Check this Awesome intro.
[YOUTUBE]pmnk0aVjsAY[/YOUTUBE]

@ *gameranand*:
Yes, some of them are not BIG in file size / graphics, but definitely better than some of the recent big games. I have the Assassin's Creed Revelations installed on my PC and I feel no fun in completing it. Very overrated, boring gameplay apart from gud graphics.  But graphics and a great character design alone doesn't help. The gameplay is kinda meaningless and boring. On the other hand, small games like Limbo, even though they are small, the enjoyment value they provide is high!


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ thanks for the suggestion but about AC series and revelations my view is completely different than your's but even I will admit that I liked Assassin Creed 2 and AC Brotherhood a lot more than revelation. 



gameranand said:


> They are not that big games and small installation too. Pretty good games though.



I like these type of games


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ I know you do. I know your type. 

@ krishnandu
For me AC games were real fun even the first one. For me story is very important game and I'll complete a game with great story even though the gameplay isn't that great.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ never heard the these game names :
> 
> Legacy of Kain Series, Syberia I & 2, Severance: Blade of Darkness and Nikujin:
> 
> I will try to play them all. TFS



do you actually buy all the games and try????


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Read gentleman's guide to post in this section.

Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^hahahahah


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

Minecraft is not in the list? 

*Minecraft - Sandbox
*

Minecraft is a sandbox/survival game; it involves mining, crafting, building, surviving, adventuring, and enchanting, and is exceedingly popular. Minecraft was created by Markus "Notch" Persson from Sweden and is now being primarily developed by Jens Bergensten(AKA Jeb). 
Do anything in the game, its like digital(and better) version of lego blocks. You can do anything. And anything means anything, a guy even made a working CPU in this game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

Minecraft is there in Indie section as it belongs there.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Minecraft is there in Indie section as it belongs there.


I can't find it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

See Must Play Indie Games thread. Its there.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Read gentleman's guide to post in this section.
> 
> Don't ask don't tell.



ok...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

can someone please help me in choosing a game, please tell a game which has a good story like POP series, half life or a very good climax at the end 
i completed doom 3, is there any other badass horror game?


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2012)

^Alan wake
Dead Space
Bioshock
Witcher Series


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Story
1. Witcher series
2. Dragon Age Origins
3. Assassin's Creed series

Horror games
1. F. E. A. R
2. Dead Space series
3. Alan Wake
4. Silent series


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> can someone please help me in choosing a game, please tell a game which has a good story like POP series, half life or a very good climax at the end
> i completed doom 3, is there any other badass horror game?



first try Max Payne series - one of the best story and gameplay IMO ( start with MP1 and MP2 ) 

If badass horror game is what you need with good story then nothing better than Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - it's not a game but an experience you won't get with any other game


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Amen to that.


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 19, 2012)

I just love Despqarados . I played 1 and 2. Its quite old but you can not resist its brilliance


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> can someone please help me in choosing a game, please tell a game which has a good story like POP series, half life or a very good climax at the end



Mafia


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Max Payne 1 & 2 best storyline.

but everyone forget the prince of persia two thrones ?? IMO best story line after Max Payne.


miss IGI 1&2 like games ! pure stealth ftw


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> can someone please help me in choosing a game, please tell a game which has a good story like POP series, half life or a very good climax at the end
> i completed doom 3, is there any other badass horror game?



*Quake 4* was really really badass imo...If you liked Doom 3 then you should definitely try it 

btw, Anyone tried Zeno Clash ?  had a lot of fun playing it


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^Alan wake
> Dead Space
> Bioshock
> Witcher Series



thank you  heard lots of positive comments about bioshock, will try it 



gameranand said:


> Good Story
> 1. Witcher series
> 2. Dragon Age Origins
> 3. Assassin's Creed series
> ...



FEAR my favorite  alan wake is a horror game or psychological thriller?



topgear said:


> first try Max Payne series - one of the best story and gameplay IMO ( start with MP1 and MP2 )
> 
> If badass horror game is what you need with good story then nothing better than Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - it's not a game but an experience you won't get with any other game



Played max payne series, completed MP2 two time  

that game sounds interesting, will try it, actually made a notepad in my laptop  wrote all the horror game list first 



abhidev said:


> Mafia



lolz remember the last dialogue?

You know, I think it's important to keep a balance in things. Yeah, balance, that's the right word. Cause the guy who wants too much, risks losing absolutely everything. Of course, the guy who wants too little from life, might not get anything at all 



avinandan012 said:


> Max Payne 1 & 2 best storyline.
> 
> but everyone forget the prince of persia two thrones ?? IMO best story line after Max Payne.
> 
> ...



played these game already, 



Raziel said:


> *Quake 4* was really really badass imo...If you liked Doom 3 then you should definitely try it
> 
> btw, Anyone tried Zeno Clash ?  had a lot of fun playing it



quake 4??? ok they also have zombies?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

> quake 4??? ok they also have zombies?



No zombies maybe, but it's da same type as Doom 3, developed by ID, & even more badass than Doom 3..gitantic spider mechs, monsters & environments..terrific! ....Just check some trailers in youtube.  

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3eVpeltp7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone played "Spore" ?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone tried Jericho ?..I think It was quite a nice horror fps game. The final levels were really scary


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

Alan Wake comes under horror as well as physcological thriller.

Yes played Jerico. Good game and also gives you a kind of replay value.

If you like zombie games then play Dead Island, Left 4 dead, Resident Evil series.

Yeah I have played spore. From bacteria to a freaky animal. LOL.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Alan Wake comes under horror as well as physcological thriller.



Hey mate Alan Wake released for PC ? was waiting so long for a PC release..one of da best game for sure.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Hey mate Alan Wake released for PC ? was waiting so long for a PC release..one of da best game for sure.



from which planet you are? when did u came to earth?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> from which planet you are? when did u came to earth?



I've been not in to heavy gaming for da last couple of years, cuz I'm 27 btw  ..but Alan Wake was somethin I had been drooling ever since the Xbox release..I was cursing microsoft cuz they kinda made it exclusively for xbox..oh gawd, I must get Alan Wake today itself!  ...Alannnnnnnnnn Wakeupppp I'm comingggggg!!!  lol


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Well then good news for you. Both Alan wake and american nighmare are available for pc. There is also a discount for 2nd game I guess. See respective thread for details.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well then good news for you. Both Alan wake and american nighmare are available for pc. There is also a discount for 2nd game I guess. See respective thread for details.



@gameranand: Thanks bro. I'll get it asap!


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

Raziel said:


> *Quake 4* was really really badass imo...If you liked Doom 3 then you should definitely try it
> 
> btw, Anyone tried Zeno Clash ?  had a lot of fun playing it





RON28 said:


> thank you  heard lots of positive comments about bioshock, will try it



Bioshock and it's sequel is good but it may get repetative 



> that game sounds interesting, will try it, actually made a notepad in my laptop  wrote all the horror game list first



not that a lot of people will recommend this but once you start playing this you will be indulged into it's world and you will be left with only one word survival and there's no second chance for any of your mistakes - so take a good look at your surrounding and do whatever necessary and don't for get to bolt the doors and use stealth as much as possible.

quake 4??? ok they also have zombies? [/QUOTE]



Raziel said:


> No zombies maybe, but it's da same type as Doom 3, developed by ID, & even more badass than Doom 3..gitantic spider mechs, monsters & environments..terrific! ....Just check some trailers in youtube.



In simple word - shoot as many as aliens as you want but they are not scary as those on Doom 3.



Kola2842 said:


> Anyone played "Spore" ?





Raziel said:


> Anyone tried Jericho ?..I think It was quite a nice horror fps game. The final levels were really scary



^^ Tried it but never felt like completing it though.

BTW, Got 3 new game names Spore, Zeno Clash and Desperados


----------



## Raziel (Jun 20, 2012)

> In simple word - shoot as many as aliens as you want but they are not scary as those on Doom 3.
> 
> 
> BTW, Got 3 new game names Spore, Zeno Clash and Desperados





Seriously this guy scared me more than Doom 3 

[YOUTUBE]UQVx4nf_hXE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
(skip to - 01.49)


& btw, Zeno Clash is a weird one of a kind game  First person fight & lots of fun  Check it out!

[YOUTUBE]z2KuQAIlN0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 21, 2012)

Suggest best Racing Multi-player games that can be played on LAN


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2012)

^ Nfs most wanted


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 22, 2012)

any other ?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 22, 2012)

^ Dirt 2, 3


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

Suggest me some good online free to play games. It should be first person shooter with best graphics available.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> any other ?



nfs ug2


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Suggest me some good online free to play games. It should be first person shooter with best graphics available.



Team Fortress 2
Battlefield Play4free


----------



## kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> Suggest best Racing Multi-player games that can be played on LAN


Blur,Split Second.Both are good.
Me and my friends play Blur and its total fun.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2012)

Blur is total fun on LANs


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

if _fz8975_ wants bike racing then Moto GP2  is the best.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone remember 'Clive Barker's Undying' ?..was a super horror game


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ I remember this - finished it on 2K6


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Anyone remember 'Clive Barker's Undying' ?..was a super horror game



It's probably listed in the second post of this thread on first page as a good game to play


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 27, 2012)

Dead Rising 2 Off the Record nice game with zombies 

here a video i made 

[YOUTUBE]s6V-9bbPG7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ recommend you to play Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 29, 2012)

guys nice thread and helpful.... add painkiller,hidden & dangerous,sniper elite ,microsoft flight stimulater...i still play castle of wolfestine ,farcry , godfather..

the games we played 10yrs back have grt story line ups now only graphics play the major role not story..!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

I like games with good story rather than shiny gfx and this thread is for like minded people only


----------



## Anish (Jun 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> I like games with good story rather than shiny gfx and this thread is for like minded people only


Dude, same here. I like Mafia, GTA like games.
Can you suggest me games similar to COD? With more kinds of guns.


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

Anish said:


> Dude, same here. I like Mafia, GTA like games.
> Can you suggest me games similar to COD? With more kinds of guns.



you will definitely go crazy if you play *saints row the third*


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ yep, Siants row 3 is a good game but for _Anish_ L.A. Noire is more appropriate.

@ Anish - for CoD like games try Medal of honor Allied Assault, Spearhead, Breakthrough and AirBorne.


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone like point and click , puzzle-solving side scrollers ? give botanicula - GOG . its an indie game . very nice and good music .


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

@ Anish - forgot to mention :give Brother in Arms series a try as well - the best game in the series is Hell's Highway - you WWII based game experience will change with this


----------



## max_snyper (Jul 1, 2012)

If any one's interested in mechanical warfare there is "WORLD OF TANKS".....(TPSMMO)
good game on world war 2 tanks (Third person shooter multiplayer types)
free2play game....choose worldoftanks.eu for download if u want to play lag free & with less ping....!


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Anish - forgot to mention :give Brother in Arms series a try as well - the best game in the series is Hell's Highway - you WWII based game experience will change with this



thanq dude. Tried brother in arms - not very vast variety of guns. 
I will try saints row 3 and it seems like a professional game


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone played game of thrones ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

Anish said:


> thanq dude. Tried brother in arms - not very vast variety of guns.
> I will try saints row 3 and it seems like a professional game



tried the Hell's Highway ?? the squad management is the best I've ever seen which made it my most favorite WWII game.

and talking about Saints Row 3 - it's better than any GTA games but can't be compared with a legendary game like BiA-HH


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 8, 2012)

You have written *HIMAN instead of HITMAN*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> anyone played game of thrones ?



better than the series?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2012)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier is a must play....playing it currently...just loved it!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

@Topgear I donot think it is better than any GTA game. Certainly not better than GTA IV.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> and talking about Saints Row 3 - it's better than _any_ GTA games





thetechfreak said:


> @Topgear I _donot_ think it is better than any GTA game. Certainly not better than GTA IV.



depends upon person to person


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> tried the Hell's Highway ?? the squad management is the best I've ever seen which made it my most favorite WWII game.



True. And also one of the most touching games. The story, I loved it sooo much. I was almost emotional in some of the scenes. Must play for all story lovers.


----------



## puli44 (Jul 9, 2012)

"Spec ops the line 2012" this is also a good warfare third person shooting game


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> better than the series?



No mate not played yet that's why asking. Tv series was awesome, don't know how is the gameplay.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

@ puli44 - can you post a short review about how's the gameply, a little about story and the characters etc. - will help in deciding.


----------



## pramudit (Jul 15, 2012)

bought assasins creed 1 director cut edition for rs159 from landmark....


----------



## Alok (Jul 16, 2012)

Good move to change title. Many threads were being created , ignoring this thread.


----------



## v_k_senthil (Jul 17, 2012)

My Fav. List:

Hack and Slash - Diablo

Racing - Road Rash, NFS Most Wanted

Strategy - AOE Series, C&C Red Alert

Role-Playing - Baldur's Gate, Nevervinter Nights

FPS - Crysis, COD, Bioshock

MMORPG - Dungeons & Dragons Online, Lord of the Rings Online

Sports - Fifa, Fifa Manager

Simulator - Microsoft Flight Simulator


----------



## Avid gamer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to collect original PC video games of popular genre like shooting, action-adventure, racing, strategy etc. As a newbie to this area I don’t have much idea about games. So far I have concentrated on cheap but good games (e.g. Under INR 300). Now I am looking to the pricier segments. All suggestions are welcome.

Here is a list of games I own. Please suggest any I may have missed. 


Spoiler



1.	Anno 1404 (Gold Edition)
2.	Assassin’s Creed
3.	Assassin’s Creed 2
4.	Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood
5.	Batman: Arkham Asylum (Game of the Year Edition)
6.	Borderlands
7.	Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
8.	Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 20
9.	Burnout: Paradise (The Ultimate Box)
10.	Call Of Duty 2 (Game of the Year Edition)
11.	Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood
12.	Colin McRae Dirt
13.	Crysis
14.	Devil May Cry 3 (Special Edition)
15.	Far Cry 2
16.	FIFA 10
17.	Grand Theft Auto 3
18.	Half- Life 2
19.	Heroes 5: Might And Magic
20.	IGI 2 Covert Strike
21.	Mass Effect
22.	Max Payne 1
23.	Max Payne 2
24.	Mirror’s Edge
25.	Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Black Edition)
26.	Need for Speed: ProStreet
27.	Need for Speed: Undercover
28.	Portal
29.	Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
30.	Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
31.	Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
32.	Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
33.	Race Driver: Grid
34.	Red Faction: Guerrilla
35.	Resident Evil 4
36.	Rome: Total War (Gold Edition)
37.	Team Fortrees 2
38.	The Settlers: Heritage of Kings
39.	Tom Clancy’s: Endwar
40.	Tom Clancy’s: Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
41.	Tom Clancy’s: HAWX
42.	Tom Clancy’s: Rainbow Six Vegas
43.	Tom Clancy’s: Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
44.	Tomb Raider: Anniversary
45.	Tomb Raider: Underworld
46.	World in Conflict



I wish to collect entire GTA, NFS, and Hitman series. Please suggest me other good PC games for future collection/ purchase. I am waiting eagerly.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

get MP3, GTA IV, Saints Row 3, L.A. Noire,  Sniper Elite, FEAR etc. - just get all the games recommended in first page that you've missed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2012)

@Avid gamer Well NFS Prosteeet and Carbon are not that nice. get Racedriver Grid. its a very good game for petrolheads NFS pretty much went dead after Most Wanted.

Also add Portal 2. must play for Portal 1 players.


GTA IV is also missing but you mentioned about all GTA games so...


----------



## digit06 (Jul 24, 2012)

how wil we make a spoiler?............... i need to post my new gaming rig and fast


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

digit06 said:


> how wil we make a spoiler?............... i need to post my new gaming rig and fast



Use Spoiler tags & don't post here about hardware config


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jul 25, 2012)

I need a recommendation on all games that can be played on LAN. Me and a couple of my friends recently discovered how to make most LAN games work even on a AD-HOC Wifi connection, but we couldn't find too many games supporting LAN at all (beyond the usual CS, NFS Most Wanted). Currently we're doing Saints Row the Third and Portal 2 on co-op and Max Payne 3 multiplayer (no leveling up!  ) and would love to know what other games are supported. Esp. atleast one good racing game. No strategy or Diablo please!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killing Floor,Borderlands ??


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> I need a recommendation on all games that can be played on LAN. Me and a couple of my friends recently discovered how to make most LAN games work even on a AD-HOC Wifi connection, but we couldn't find too many games supporting LAN at all (beyond the usual CS, NFS Most Wanted). Currently we're doing Saints Row the Third and Portal 2 on co-op and Max Payne 3 multiplayer (no leveling up!  ) and would love to know what other games are supported. Esp. atleast one good racing game. No strategy or Diablo please!


For racing,Split Second and Blur.Both support offline lan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2012)

can anyone recommend where objective is to break into banks etc
Played Payday:The Heist but its too direct, I want something more stealthy.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> can anyone recommend where objective is to break into banks etc
> Played Payday:The Heist but its too direct, I want something more stealthy.



Planning to rob a bank?? !!


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

Spec Ops The Line - if you like a mind ****ing story in a game then this one is for you and even this action tps game has four different endings based on your action - game is highly recommended for it's story alone which I liked very much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2012)

@Vyom lol no. I just wanted to play a different kind of game and take a break from usual games 

@topgear I think your post belongs to gaming backlog/progress thread


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome thread 

B/W total overdose is awesome game too and sims 3


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 26, 2012)

TAGAP is a must play its has good gameplay with awesome weapons!! and its freeware, here is link :TAGAP: Official Website


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

never heard of this one - can you post a little more details about this game ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Why thread title has been changed ??
Atleast add must play games in braces.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2012)

^Because every new user was making individual thread for suggestion.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Okey dokey. But must play games should be added in braces.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 27, 2012)

TAGAP screens and game play i first found this game in Chip magazine in games section i loved it now and then(*Loved Game* *but not the magzine*!! here are some screen shots and game play videos



Spoiler



*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_04.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_03.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_05.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_01.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_07.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/screen_06.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/wip_01.jpg
*www.tagap.net/downloads/tagap2/wip_02.jpg

[YOUTUBE]z5QWLCYVWMI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CttEpLu2g1k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]X09DxeX-sew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ downloaded the game yesterday .. today will install and play it and the version 2 even supports Co-Op gameplay.


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

@sunny8872 Does Tagap has offline LAN??


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 28, 2012)

kisame said:


> @sunny8872 Does Tagap has offline LAN??



It has Split screen CO-OP here is Gameplay video



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]_vER2SMgfY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone has TAGAP 2 save game?? i need one!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> anyone has TAGAP 2 save game?? i need one!!



posted in wrong section

post it in save games thread


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 31, 2012)

It's like a drought now. Except BF3, I can't seem to find any games to play. Guys, suggest me some good games. Be it under-rated games or games which "didn't get much attention, but it's still awesome". Any good God of War-like games?


----------



## pramudit (Jul 31, 2012)

Tom Clancy's Collection game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

hows this? m ordering a game today, most of the games in package are in must play games post. should i go for it?
otherwise m ordering assassin's creed revelation...


----------



## Alok (Jul 31, 2012)

+1 to tom clancy's pack


----------



## pramudit (Aug 1, 2012)

ordered tom clancy pack.....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

@ Nvidia
Well TBH there is nothing like GOW on PC but if you want to play hack n slash games then play Ninja blade, alice madness returns, bionic commando. As you are already one of hardcore gamers on the forum so I don't really know what to suggest and what not as there are chances that you may have already played them.
In FPS or TPS play spec ops the line, hard reset etc.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2012)

^^Hard Reset and Darksiders are good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Nvidia
> Well TBH there is nothing like GOW on PC but if you want to play hack n slash games then play Ninja blade, alice madness returns, *bionic commando*.



BC is not a hack&slash..though it was a good game from capcom.
its TPS shooter


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah right. Sorry I messed up the genre. Thanks for pointing it out. Still very good game with unique abilities and all.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Bionic Commando was one of the best TPS I've ever played. I still remember that I spoiled the game for those who hadn't yet finished the game by posting the "sad" screens of him falling. 

I think I'll start DMC3. Good choice?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

^yups two users for BC....I know it was a good game but not much discussed among gamers...

Hmm..I suggested to topgear also.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think I'll start DMC3. Good choice?



yup DMC3 and DMC4 both are great games in the respective series and genre
I'm assuming you have a controller/console


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah DMC 3 SE would be a good choice if you have a controller. Without controller this game is a pain in the ass.


----------



## C63_XeroCore (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you guys tried "To The Moon" !?
Its a visual Novel and simply mind blowing story !
Its an adventure/RPG..which for purposes is made like NES graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

I heard about this game but never tried it first hand.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2012)

C63_XeroCore said:


> Have you guys tried "To The Moon" !?
> Its a visual Novel and simply mind blowing story !
> Its an adventure/RPG..which for purposes is made like NES graphics.



this game has own thread in indie section. Many members here played it ,though i didn't yet. Read many article about it , looking forward this month.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think I'll start DMC3. Good choice?



+1. Both dmc 4 and 3 are great games. But must have a controller.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2012)

C63_XeroCore said:


> Have you guys tried "To The Moon" !?
> Its a visual Novel and simply mind blowing story !
> Its an adventure/RPG..which for purposes is made like NES graphics.



the story is heart touching


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

If story is that good then I'll definately play it.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Playing F.3.A.R now. Lovd the first F.E.A.R. In fear 3 power armors ftw! And COD 4 my 1st cod game- simply epic! Also just started Timeshift. Is it a good game?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Its an average game with time powers like going back in time or pausing the time. Still enjoyable.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

about TimeShift : the story ain't that good but gameplay is superb for the time control feature alone.

@ setanjan123 - try CoD 1 and *Cod 2* - you will like those.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2012)

^^ +1. Play Cod 1&2. Also play battlefield games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Err.... guys, just got DMC3, but how do you change the res. to 1440x900? Playing DMC4 now. I starting to like hack-'en-slash games. Loving this.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 4, 2012)

View attachment 6166

got my tom clancy collection from flipkart...


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ Congrats.

BUT why people are posting what games they have purchased recently in here - only post which games you like ( and why if possible ) to suggest - this is not "Post Your Latest Game Purchase Thread" - any such post will be deleted from now on.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

@ Nvidia
you can't change the resolution to 1440*900. DMC3 is quite old game.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Shadow of the colossus (ps2)
intense story and gameplay..(slightly boring too..)

similar games for pc..?


----------



## pramudit (Aug 9, 2012)

^^topgear noted...
i liked graw for its graphics, gameplay and AI.. you do anything wrong and enemy start firing at you, you have to take care of every move watching area view at times to plan.. a really ggid game... 
also played endwar but it seemed to be the worst strategy games for me.. i am fan of aoe and ron but in endwar there was nothing like it.. you got a bunch of troop and vehicles and you have to decide which troop should enemy troop... wtf...


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Everyone go play, Ghost Recon Future Soldier. gem of a game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.

The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.

The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.

The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.
> 
> The entire series of GR series is awesome. FS has more gadgets than previous games so game is relatively easier than before.
> 
> ...


OK OK OK OK


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 10, 2012)

Where is Lego Racers???
I love it!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@gameranand: I read in NFSMW Reboot thread that you'll rather buy GRID 2. You know when its going to release? How much will be the cost?
I am sad cause of these high MRPs of games. Finally I have something with GPU so thought of buying original games but ... 
I haven't played any FIFA after FIFA08 so FIFA13 is must for me. I can buy only one game at a time after a gap of 6 months(more gap if games are above 999INR). So i don't want to waste my money and gaming fun. And on Planet M NFS The Run cost 699,is it worth? Shall I save money for something better?


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ the Single Player part of NFS Run is too short ( game is very good though but no customization options for car ) .. not even 3 Hrs. of gamepley - so get it only if you like the MP part.

I would suggest you to get Split Second : Velocity @ Rs. 350 and Race Driver GRiD or Colin McRae : Dirt @ Rs. 270 or you prefer bike racing  then look for SBk series.


----------



## Technogamer (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been trying a combo of class and modern gaming lately...  I've tried everything from Browser games like Family Guy Online to classics like Megaman X and Zelda.  I'm really looking forward to Planetside 2.  Maybe I'll suck it up and finally storm through FFXIII's ending.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

donot buy NFS Run, not worth it IMO. Get Racedriver Grid and Split second: Velocity


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

GRID would release in 2013. And yes I'll prefer this game rather than any NFS.


----------



## Lord073 (Aug 10, 2012)

Why isn't there a section for adventure games in the very first post of this thread? And I'm not talking about action/adventure, I mean the good old point-n-click adventures. Does nobody play point-n-clicks now-a-days? It's not that they are extinct. Good adventures are still being made. Among the new one's, some of the notable mentions would be *The Black Mirror series *and the recently released *The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav*.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> Why isn't there a section for adventure games in the very first post of this thread? And I'm not talking about action/adventure, I mean the good old point-n-click adventures. Does nobody play point-n-clicks now-a-days? It's not that they are extinct. Good adventures are still being made. Among the new one's, some of the notable mentions would be *The Black Mirror series *and the recently released *The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav*.


Oh yea...I've played Black Mirror and sure the game is impressive
The way they presented 3D world via 2D channel
but the thing is I'm not aware of any other "equally good" pint-n-click game

So, meanwhile, I'll be adding this game in "Special mention" tag


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Never played these games. For point and click I have played RTS. Maybe will play these later.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

Added Black Mirror


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks guys -> @topgear,@thetechfreak and @gameranand. I will search for Split Second(i thought its Split per second). I heard Colin McRae Dirt is super hard. And I have GRID Demo,awesome game.
And FIFA Street Soccer didnt come in PC yet? I couldn't find PC version. I thought latest one released in PC too.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

If you find GRID playable then you can play Dirt series also. Fifa street hasn't released on PC IIRC.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 10, 2012)

can anybody tell me about some nice TPS's like RE5 me2 or anything from ghost recon series? i like military TPS


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@gameranand: thanks. I have seen Dirt in Planet M. Which one is better Grid or Dirt. If didn't find Split Second then i would buy between these games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @gameranand: thanks. I have seen Dirt in Planet M. Which one is better Grid or Dirt. If didn't find Split Second then i would buy between these games.


Depend. if you like normal track based then Grid is good, has many good variety of tracks(Nurburgring(new), Spa, Le-Mans, Istanbul GP Circuit) etc


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can anybody tell me about some nice TPS's like RE5 me2 or anything from ghost recon series? i like military TPS



You may want to try Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Best Freeware multiplayer RTS game:

Warzone 2100: A Real-Time Strategy game

anyone wanna match?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can anybody tell me about some nice TPS's like RE5 me2 or anything from ghost recon series? i like military TPS



Spec Ops The Line? Game is long but fun.



Swapnil26sps said:


> Which one is better Grid or Dirt. If didn't find Split Second then i would buy between these games.



You may also try Blur (old game) or Dirt:Showdown if you like arcade games. I have tried Split Second but didn't like it. Or Gas Guzzlers: Combat carnage if you want cars with guns.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

As for Dirt & GRID. If you like rally racing then Dirt is good and if you like proper track racing GRID is good.

For games like RE5 play Dead Space series, Deus Ex HR.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@Sam: you didn't like it! man i ordered it from flipkart. 
@Sam and @gameranand: Shall I cancel it? It was only 349INR so i ordered it. Is Dirt showdown better? And I like only Most Wanted kinda games,Street Racing. Rally Racing is like lonely lonely. GRID I have Demo, awesome game,But will buy GRID 2.
Or shall I cancel Split Second and order GRID?

And I didn't like Blur much,not addictive as Most Wanted or NFS2

Guys could you help me? Shall I cancel Split Second and order GRID? it cost less but I don't know about gameplay. GRID demo I liked. Which one is better?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Sam: you didn't like it! man i ordered it from flipkart.
> @Sam and @gameranand: Shall I cancel it? It was only 349INR so i ordered it. Is Dirt showdown better? And I like only Most Wanted kinda games,Street Racing. Rally Racing is like lonely lonely. GRID I have Demo, awesome game,But will buy GRID 2.
> Or shall I cancel Split Second and order GRID?
> 
> ...



why dont you buy gta 4  instead of it ?  it is also 374 INR grid is also a very good game but its old now and grid 2 is coming too


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@ujjwal007: I get headache when i play mission game. The first I played IGI in 2006 after that i stopped playing mission games.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: I get headache when i play mission game. The first I played IGI in 2006 after that i stopped playing mission games.


oops lol then grid will be good for you  and i never do missions on gta series i just love roaming here and there its ur wish go with grid too its amazing game


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Sam: you didn't like it! man i ordered it from flipkart.
> @Sam and @gameranand: Shall I cancel it? It was only 349INR so i ordered it. Is Dirt showdown better? And I like only Most Wanted kinda games,Street Racing. Rally Racing is like lonely lonely. GRID I have Demo, awesome game,But will buy GRID 2.
> Or shall I cancel Split Second and order GRID?



at that time i was playing Blur and things that i missed in Split Second was handling was not good and there is no direct way to attack the opponent like Blur which i felt was a big miss. About Showdown it depends. It has more non-racing event than races so Showdown is more of a demolition derby type so mayn't be everyone's cup of tea. Check a couple of video.

GRID 2 is more than 6months away.



Swapnil26sps said:


> And I didn't like Blur much,not addictive as Most Wanted or NFS2



Yup. MW is the best till now but there it was just race or evading police. Also if you didn't like Blur, most likely you'll not like Splite Second too.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 11, 2012)

Suggest me a game like

1) Prince of persia: The Forgotten Sands
Loved this game. The story line was good and the skills (reversing time, freezing water etc)

2) Need for Speed Undercover
Basically what I like about this is the enormous number of races/missions to complete and at the same time you can even roam around aimlessly and have fun with the cops
Tried Dirt but its only mainstream racing.. no fun part 

I'm open to suggestions for older games too as long as they don't have hideous graphics 
Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Try the Entire Assassin Creed series but it don't has anything to do with time stop, water freeze - for that play TimeShift 

2. Try NFS MW - nothing beats it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

@ swapnil
If you liked MW then I guess you'll like SS too. As for me I prefer SS more than Blur. At last it comes to personal choices and preferences. As for GRID you already said that you liked the demo so whats stopping you now. 

@sharang
1. Play the previous POP Series, AC Series, DMC4, Ninja Blade.

2. Play NFS MW, GRID, NFS HP 2010.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2012)

@sharang.d 1. Play Assasins Creed series and also the Elder Scrolls IV and Elder Scrolls V 
2. NFS- MW, Burnout Paradise, DiRT Showdown(a bit different but a good play none the less)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Dead Space 2.*. this one is a superb game.. 
ultimate effects.. till nw very difficult also.. (atleast for me)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

you shud have played more resident evil games . its almost equals the gameplay to DEAD SPACE


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> 1. Try the Entire Assassin Creed series but it don't has anything to do with time stop, water freeze - for that play TimeShift
> 
> 2. Try NFS MW - nothing beats it.


Most wanted 2012 or 2005?

Will try Assasin Creed and TimeShift..



gameranand said:


> @ swapnil
> @sharang
> 1. Play the previous POP Series, AC Series, DMC4, Ninja Blade.
> 
> 2. Play NFS MW, GRID, NFS HP 2010.


What's AC?
Never heard of Ninja Blade. Will google ;P



thetechfreak said:


> @sharang.d 1. Play Assasins Creed series and also the Elder Scrolls IV and Elder Scrolls V
> 2. NFS- MW, Burnout Paradise, DiRT Showdown(a bit different but a good play none the less)


@all Which MW? 2005 or 2012?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

AC - Assassin's Creed
play MW 2005.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@sam, @gameranand: Thank you so much. And i saw a gameplay video of Split Second. Everything was falling down. I don't know i'll be able to play it or not. And GRID is really good but still can't decide between SS and GRID. I think in SS too much adrenaline rush. but Sam's opinion like not good handling and direct way to attack. I am confused


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

any tycoon games fan here


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

ok guys. Last question,Shall I cancel SS and order DMC4? I played DMC3 SE. now fan of Dante. O can play this kind of mission games. My SS order still is in 'processing' status so I can cancel it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 11, 2012)

And WTH? Can't load a saved game from DMC4? What were Capcom even smoking? Lost interest in it.

Guys, any steampunk games you may be knowing?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 11, 2012)

^Try Hard Reset.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

If you like Hack n slash games then DMC4 is really a great game.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> any tycoon games fan here



i am...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> any tycoon games fan here


played Zoo and School Tycoon


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i am...



great  my favourite zoo tycoon 1 and roller coaster tycoon 2 i have played 20 tycoon games i guess  very difficult to find them locally lol



Piyush said:


> played Zoo and School Tycoon



yeah school tycoon is good one but not very much deep  wanted a sequel of it


----------



## pramudit (Aug 12, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> great  my favourite zoo tycoon 1 and roller coaster tycoon 2 i have played 20 tycoon games i guess  very difficult to find them locally lol



i have played mall of america tycoon, sea cruise tycoon, roller coaster 1,2 , zoo 1,2 , sea world, car, railroad, lemonade, sim city, transport tycoon, school and the list continues...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i have played mall of america tycoon, sea cruise tycoon, roller coaster 1,2 , zoo 1,2 , sea world, car, railroad, lemonade, sim city, transport tycoon, school and the list continues...



yeah me2 played most of them but can't find the sea cruise tycoon anywhere and sim city how r those? i played all others u listed  amazing   i also love flower stand tycoon it was great just a 30 mb game but very addictive  prison tycoon series are also good  and ride carnival tycoon , bear tycoon so many  love it!

oh yeah  forget  about plant tycoon yeah!!!  still i m playing it


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> AC - Assassin's Creed
> play MW 2005.



Okay thanks.
That MW is olddd. I don't rem if i played it actually but I might have 

Anyway playing Orcs MUst die 2 now. It's amazing!
Anyone knows more games like this? eg: Plants vs zombies


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

They are indie games. Just see the first post and the respective section for a proper list.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Anyone knows more games like this? eg: Plants vs zombies



Defense Grid and maybe Anomaly Warzone Earth also but yet to try it.


----------



## rider (Aug 12, 2012)

The Amazing Spider-Man (PC Version) has been launched.
2-4 days left for Sleep Dogs


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2012)

^on pc !! Will try it soon. Played Web of Shadow , an average game.
After playing Batman games else other superheroes seems cheap.

Looking forward to Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^on pc !! Will try it soon. Played Web of Shadow , an average game.
> After playing Batman games else other superheroes seems cheap.
> 
> Looking forward to Sleeping Dogs.



Yea! No other comics game can be as good as Batman Arkham series.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't like any spiderman games at all.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^on pc !! Will try it soon. Played Web of Shadow , an average game.
> After playing Batman games else other superheroes seems cheap.
> 
> Looking forward to Sleeping Dogs.



Spiderman series should handover to Rockstar/Ubisoft company to improve its game play/graphics. Hats off to Arkham series


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ No, never.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 13, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Spiderman series should handover to Rockstar/Ubisoft company to improve its game play/graphics. Hats off to Arkham series



1+  its very boring and cartoonish rockstar will take care of it


----------



## abhidev (Aug 13, 2012)

spiderman games are the most pathetic superhero games....maybe cos the Arkham series has raised the bar too high. Spiderman games need a reboot and maybe a fresh idea.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> spiderman games are the most pathetic superhero games....maybe cos the Arkham series has raised the bar too high. Spiderman games need a reboot and maybe a fresh idea.



Guys think if Spiderman series would handover to Blizzard. Lol then a hell new spider will rise with 5 races ie Black spidey, normal spidey, Blue spidey etc. One would be ranged hero, one mille, one magical , 

And it will take 3-4 years after release to settle down a stable version.. So much to say but I should stop now.. hehe


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

Game is based on comic star so its better that way and it should be that way, not the other way around.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea! No other comics game can be as good as Batman Arkham series.



can't say how many of you have played ( or even heard about ) this but I've played and enjoyed _*Watchmen: The End Is Nigh*_ very much - a very good game if not best and highly recommended.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ Yeah I have played it. Pretty good game, hand to hand combat was real good. So many combos.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say how many of you have played ( or even heard about ) this but I've played and enjoyed _*Watchmen: The End Is Nigh*_ very much - a very good game if not best and highly recommended.



I think I also played it once at a friends place. Had a good experience 

Is this game worth adding in second post of this thread?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes it can be added there. This game deserves that much.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 14, 2012)

Never heard about watchmen?


----------



## Stephen Alter (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Rollar Coasta is a really nice game, Prince of Persia and Angry Birds are my favourite games.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Gaurav265 said:


> Never heard about watchmen?



You are asking or telling ??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

Torchlight is a nice hack and slash game. graphics wise its way behind Diablo3 and story too is useless but its fun to bash monsters and has excellent skill tree.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah torchlight is a good game. Some members should play and give their views.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys I have played Ghost Recon: Future Soldiers, Crysis, Battlefield and COD series. Please suggest me some nice games on the same line.


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah torchlight is a good game. Some members should play and give their views.



finshed it long ago with two characters . Its really a must play for diablo kind isometric fans. After playing D2 , it has many leaps in gameplay. 
Only flaw was cartoon look and no cutscenes.
Yeah its nothing against diablo iii but it feels very comfortable and innovative after Diablo 2. Must play.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say how many of you have played ( or even heard about ) this but I've played and enjoyed _*Watchmen: The End Is Nigh*_ very much - a very good game if not best and highly recommended.



I didnt played that coz in ratings IGN gave only 5.5 out of 10 for *Watchmen: The End Is Nigh*


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah torchlight is a good game. Some members should play and give their views.



playing since a week and game is about to end. Boss fight is easy unless you are unprepared, lots of loot, less RPG elements, good level design, ton of enemy types and you carry a pet that deal damage to enemy or distract them so you can clean everything up in 1 powerslash.



ajayashish said:


> Guys I have played Ghost Recon: Future Soldiers, Crysis, Battlefield and COD series. Please suggest me some nice games on the same line.



If you enjoyed Future Soldiers, try Spec Ops The Line.



Alok said:


> no cutscenes.



I hate cutscenes. Should be like Half Life. Real life conversation without any break. also a big miss is no co-player like D3 but is extremely light on the system. have netbook mode 



rider said:


> In rating IGN gave only 5.5 out of 10 for Watchmen: In the End



don't go for IGN. Their ratings are a bit weird.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

GR:FS guys will also love Deus Ex HR


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 for Deus EX HR its an amazing game im currently playing Dues EX and battlefield 3 on my pc and red dead redemption on my xbox so been pretty busy lol


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

I ordered anything,some problem. But I want to know one thing. I am only good in Racing(that too only in NFS) and FIFA games. I will buy original games only here after but i want to pay for the titles which I can play online too. Will i be able to play FIFA online? Most of gamers play Gun-Sun wale game. Will anybody be online to play FIFA or NFS or GRID? So suggest me games which I can play online or atleast on LAN.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll never ever buy Diablo 3 so torchlight is the way for me.

@ayayashish
Get the name of games from page1 of this thread.

@swapnil
Get GRID.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks gameranand. I was going to order GRID but its out of stock now.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> Torchlight is a nice hack and slash game. graphics wise its way behind Diablo3 and story too is useless but its fun to bash monsters and has excellent skill tree.


i played it and liked it so much  is it true that graphic wise its better than diablo 3? becoz i never played diablo 3 but heard lots of excitement among gamers about it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

Piyush said:


> GR:FS guys will also love Deus Ex HR



GR:FS is lot better than Dues Ex HR IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> GR:FS is lot better than Dues Ex HR IMO.



Both are good in their own way. FS has better gameplay and HR has better story.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> GR:FS is lot better than Dues Ex HR IMO.


Only one grime with GRFS, water sucks, it looks like something pre 2000, rest is pretty sick, graphics, gameplay.
*i.imgur.com/druxM.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> GR:FS is lot better than Dues Ex HR IMO.


both are different as Gameranand said
may be GR:FS have better gameplay mechanics, but DX:HR have better story and voice acting


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

both are for different type of gamers. In FS you can gun down anyone and everyone (or ask your fellow Ghost to do it) but try same in HR and you'll get your a** kicked. HR is straight forward RPG and decision making is really tough.



tkin said:


> Only one grime with GRFS, water sucks, it looks like something pre 2000, rest is pretty sick, graphics, gameplay.



should have hired a few of Irrational Games fluid experts.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2012)

How is draksiders 2


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Not released yet I think.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup not released yet though Darksiders 1 is a good hack n slash game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> How is draksiders 2


the game is pretty good
must play for all hack-n-slash lovers



tkin said:


> Not released yet I think.





gameranand said:


> Yup not released yet though Darksiders 1 is a good hack n slash game.


Released already
1 day passed


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, 4.0 GB is remaining. In last four year only game which I played was AC series, going to try this one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yup not released yet though Darksiders 1 is a good hack n slash game.



its out. There are many reviews flying around. Check them out.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 15, 2012)

Playing Torchlight. So far so good


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah my bad. Hard to keep track of so many release dates.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

Playing Future Soldier and just when i thought "next Ghost Recon game should pit the Ghosts against SpecOps with same gear", there comes the invisible army 
thankfully RPG can't be rendered invisible 



sharang.d said:


> Playing Torchlight. So far so good



keep playing. once you get past the initial levels and know to use the skill + magic, fun starts  once you reach level 20+ it plain survival 
and don't keep unusable stuff with you. sell it though your pet as by the time you reach the required level you'll get better weaponry.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> If you enjoyed Future Soldiers, try Spec Ops The Line.



Playing that now... will complete that soon probably. Any other suggestions guys


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> keep playing. once you get past the initial levels and know to use the skill + magic, fun starts  once you reach level 20+ it plain survival
> and don't keep unusable stuff with you. sell it though your pet as by the time you reach the required level you'll get better weaponry.



I'm around 18+ now I think. Did it in one day. Didn't sleep lol.
IMO this pwns DIablo 2 

Bored of seeing the floors with hot magma :X
Playing with an alchemist. Can't understand the skills much. On Total Electric dmg rite now.
I'm gonna read some guides.
Do we have a thread for this game?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Both are good in their own way. FS has better gameplay and HR has better story.





Piyush said:


> both are different as Gameranand said
> may be GR:FS have better gameplay mechanics, but DX:HR have better story and voice acting





Sam said:


> both are for different type of gamers. In FS you can gun down anyone and everyone (or ask your fellow Ghost to do it) but try same in HR and you'll get your a** kicked. HR is straight forward RPG and decision making is really tough.



yep, bth are different - may be I was only thinking about the action part and Deus Ex HR is a Sci-Fi RPG.



tkin said:


> Only one grime with GRFS, water sucks, it looks like something pre 2000, rest is pretty sick, graphics, gameplay.
> *i.imgur.com/druxM.jpg





> should have hired a few of Irrational Games fluid experts.



I was so busy in playing it did not noticed this ..


----------



## ACOOL (Aug 19, 2012)

I thInk Uncharted 3 iS Also Cool Game ..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

guys please suggest me some pc games, mostly i prefer to play games with good storyline, plot, gameplay, graphics doesn't matter at all.
here are the few games i played so that you would get an idea which games i want to play suggested by you...
1.Half Life series
2.halo:combat evoled
3.Counter Strike
4.Crysis 2
5.Elder Scrolls V
6.doom 3
7.Amensia(tdf members suggested me this game earlier, and within an hour this game ****ed me up=so will complete it later)
8.Torchlight
9.GTA 
10. POP series(perfect storyline and gameplay)
11.PES 2009
12.FIFA 2009
13.NFS MW (best till NOW)

these are few games...and PLEASE DON'T SUGGEST ANY GAME TO BUY FROM STEAM. iam a steamer and steam sucks, i faced many errors(Counter Strike 1.6) and my internet connection sucks. my budget is upto 500, i want to purchase that games, where i get the DVD, install it, and start playing.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> guys please suggest me some pc games, mostly i prefer to play games with good storyline, plot, gameplay, graphics doesn't matter at all.
> here are the few games i played so that you would get an idea which games i want to play suggested by you...
> 1.Half Life series
> 2.halo:combat evoled
> ...


you have a mixed taste but what is common among these games is the good storyline.

here are some suggestions:
-->Dragon age origins (good character driven storyline)
-->S.T.A.L.K.E.R :Shadows of Chernobyl 
-->Mass Effect series
-->Kingdoms of Amalur:Reckoning
-->Assassins Creed (good story but gameplay is kinda monotonous)


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2012)

^Alan wake
Batman series
Witcher 2
Crysis 2
Binary Domain

Dead space series
Bioshock series
Resident Evil 4&5


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

All of the above as suggested by Piyush and Kola.
1. Darksiders series
2. Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim
3. Devil May Cry 4


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> you have a mixed taste but what is common among these games is the good storyline.
> 
> here are some suggestions:
> -->Dragon age origins (good character driven storyline)
> ...



thanks, i hope i don't need to download those games from steam.



Alok said:


> ^Alan wake
> Batman series
> Witcher 2
> Crysis 2
> ...



im looking forward to play witcher 2. will my laptop be able to run at decent settings?



gameranand said:


> All of the above as suggested by Piyush and Kola.
> 1. Darksiders series
> 2. Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim
> 3. Devil May Cry 4



how is DM4 in terms of storyline? i guess its a hack and slash game...right?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes DMC4 is a hack n slash game. As for story I actually liked the story of this game. I mean there were some surprises for me.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

@ RON28 - try Mafia II.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes both mafia and mafia 2 are great games with great storyline.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Story wise Mafia 2 not so great but gameplay is better than its predecessor. But trust me Mafia 1 storyline will blow you away.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

i won't forget Mafia 1 in my life...ok so i will start with Mafia II now.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ yep, most of the people have played Mafia and Max Payne ( and MP2 might as well ) - if you did not play Max Panye 2 - well after finishing Mafia II play MP2 and MP3 and if you like a good sci-fi game try Binary Domain.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2012)

Singularity would be also good as a nice sci-fi shooter.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im playing darksiders II its not that bad !!!!lets see how it goes further


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2012)

^didn't liked first one , expecting same with this


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

@RON28: play Silent Hill Series...specially SH2,SH3 & SH:Homecoming


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2012)

^only played Homecoming , it was good indeed.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2012)

@ Alok
Looks like you don't like hack n slash games much.


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Alok
> Looks like you don't like hack n slash games much.




^
 i like very much but with great story , serious combat, for example , Devil may cry 3 and 4 / God of War series / Prince of Persia series.

But Darksiders seems kiddish at art style , story and combat. I didn't liked it.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 21, 2012)

guys cant find mafia 1 anywhere online... checked most of the sites like flipkart etc... any idea where i could get it?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> guys cant find mafia 1 anywhere online... checked most of the sites like flipkart etc... any idea where i could get it?



steam


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^
> i like very much but with great story , serious combat, for example , Devil may cry 3 and 4 / God of War series / *Prince of Persia series*.
> 
> But Darksiders seems kiddish at art style , story and combat. I didn't liked it.



AFAIK, Prince of persia isn't a hack-and-slash type!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> AFAIK, Prince of persia isn't a hack-and-slash type!



not purely HnS but kind of

via Sets theory of maths we can say that PoP series is a subset of Hack-n-slash genre


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> steam


thanks mate


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> AFAIK, Prince of persia isn't a hack-and-slash type!



you can not define a game's genre by a single word these days . You define it via dominating elements , so i'm not wrong.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Well gaming genres could be confusing at times. POP is more of action and adventure game but hack n slash is not completely wrong either.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

Alok said:


> But Darksiders seems kiddish at art style , story and combat. I didn't liked it.



Darksiders is quite slow when compared to other fast-paced Hack&Slash


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 22, 2012)

how is kingdom of amalur? how it differs from DA?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

DAO is mainly squad type RPG. You are having a squad and all party working together to bring down the foe. The story of DAO is comparatively better than KoAA. 
In KOAA you are fighting alone and all. Both are kinda different type of RPG.
If I would have to choose between these two I would chose DAO any day.


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 23, 2012)

hows the gameplay of kingdom of amalur? is it worth playing...is it similiar to witcher?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

Well its not exactly similar to witcher but the game is quite good and worth play. Its more like a hack n slash type of RPG.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

KOAR is worth playing for one time only - there's actually no re playability value unless if you want to experiment with different magic and their effects.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 24, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> hows the gameplay of kingdom of amalur? is it worth playing...is it similiar to witcher?



here's my own review 
you can get an idea of the game

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152327-kingdom-amalur-reckoning-discussion.html#post1660248


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^
> i like very much but with great story , serious combat, for example , Devil may cry 3 and 4 / God of War series / Prince of Persia series.
> 
> But Darksiders seems kiddish at art style , story and combat. I didn't liked it.



Darksiders 1 & 2 are very good story line . As for hack & slash u can play dynasty warriors & some beat em up games ! when u r playing darksiders is much as same as GOD of WAR ! darksiders 2 is partially a RPG game with good story line , I think next part is the END for darksiders .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2012)

Good thing that next Darksiders would end the series. I don't want another good game in yearly mill.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

I cancelled my order of Split Second and DMC4, so that i can save money for FIFA13. Will I get any player to play online?

I cancelled my order of Split Second and DMC4, so that i can save money for FIFA13. Will I get any player to play online?


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

Inversion - though not a great game good enough for a single play through.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I cancelled my order of Split Second and DMC4, so that i can save money for FIFA13. Will I get any player to play online?
> 
> I cancelled my order of Split Second and DMC4, so that i can save money for FIFA13. Will I get any player to play online?



Yes you would. There are buttload of Fifa fanboys out there.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2012)

Suggest me the best brain F*king game  A game that defies logic in every sense .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Suggest me the best brain F*king game  A game that defies logic in every sense .



Alan wake 
Amnesia
silent hill - home coming 

these are horrors & defies ur logic


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2012)

I have silent hill homecoming . Is it recommended to play this before playing the previous versions in the series ?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

@gameranand: thanks, then this is going to be my first original game. I am very excited. As I will buy standard edition, I won't be able to applicable for DLC but I could download patches to fix bugs, right?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @gameranand: thanks, then this is going to be my first original game. I am very excited. As I will buy standard edition, I won't be able to applicable for DLC but I could download patches to fix bugs, right?



yup....you can download and use the official patches without any problem


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks piyush


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> I have silent hill homecoming . Is it recommended to play this before playing the previous versions in the series ?



nope .. I think this one has a entirely different story  - currently playing this - the game is great but smetime the camera controls can get really fuzzy.

BTW, anyone knows how to defeat the Big ***** doll Scarlet ?? I can make her run on four feets like  a weird spider but the second part of the fight is really very tough and note that I don't have any ammo left - only two health bottles and one serum.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @gameranand: thanks, then this is going to be my first original game. I am very excited. As I will buy standard edition, I won't be able to applicable for DLC but I could download patches to fix bugs, right?



You can even get the DLC later. EA always releases them later for normal edition owners.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> I have silent hill homecoming . Is it recommended to play this before playing the previous versions in the series ?


totally different only thing common is the place *'Silent Hill'*
and u must play for some spookiness



topgear said:


> BTW, anyone knows how to defeat the Big ***** doll Scarlet ?? I can make her run on four feets like  a weird spider but the second part of the fight is really very tough and note that I don't have any ammo left - only two health bottles and one serum.



I remember Scarlet is giant legged doll with half men & half women.she is quite slow.
use melee weapons by dodge & rolling


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope .. I think this one has a entirely different story  - currently playing this - the game is great but smetime the camera controls can get really fuzzy.
> 
> BTW, anyone knows how to defeat the Big ***** doll Scarlet ?? I can make her run on four feets like  a weird spider but the second part of the fight is really very tough and note that I don't have any ammo left - only two health bottles and one serum.



I don't remember how I defeated but I guess watch out for her shadow when she is on ceiling and jump to the sides before that.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You can even get the DLC later. EA always releases them later for normal edition owners.



Yay...that's awesome. Thanks gameranand, I was in doubt which one to buy, limited or standard edition but now sure standard edition. I can buy something else too now.



gameranand said:


> You can even get the DLC later. EA always releases them later for normal edition owners.



Yay...that's awesome. Thanks gameranand, I was in doubt which one to buy, limited or standard edition but now sure standard edition. I can buy something else too now.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> totally different only thing common is the place *'Silent Hill'*
> and u must play for some spookiness
> 
> I remember Scarlet is giant legged doll with half men & half women.she is quite slow.
> use melee weapons by dodge & rolling





Faun said:


> I don't remember how I defeated but I guess watch out for her shadow when she is on ceiling and jump to the sides before that.



Thanks guys .. will try these out and Scarlett that ***** is going to pay


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2012)

*PS*: Dont deviate from the topic guys.This thread is now looking the same as "Games you are currently addicted to" thread.
It wont take long for this thread to get locked and hard delete.So please dont start your progress report/games quest help in this thread .
No offense to anyone


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 5, 2012)

add prototype 2 under action genre  and released on Jul 24, 2012


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2012)

^Its aint any special , quite monotonous and boring.

@PIYUSH Sleeping Dogs deserves its position here. Add it if not already.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah I don't think prototype 2 even deserve a place in 2nd post.

+1 for SD.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

Time to update The Ghost Recon series - the latest one is Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier released on June 26, 2012


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2012)

Alok said:


> @PIYUSH Sleeping Dogs deserves its position here. Add it if not already.





gameranand said:


> +1 for SD.


Done 
I was actually waiting for some feedback...and you guys made it possible pretty quick


topgear said:


> Time to update The Ghost Recon series - the latest one is Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier released on June 26, 2012


thanks for pointing it out


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Also update the Darksiders series with proper release date and description if you haven't already.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2012)

DarkSiders II Release date is August 13, 2012 not June 26, 2012 as mentioned on the 1st post.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ We already finished the game.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

It is about adding the game to list not finishing the game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

I was thinking about Battlefield series - well prior to BFBC2 none of BF games had any good story line as they were mainly targeted at MP - so I think we need to split up BF series and keep only BFBC2 and BF3 under WAR SCENE BASED FPS and rest of the BF series games can go under Online FPS sec.

and Under Squad Based Tactical section we can put ARMA series.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2012)

will surely add the suggestions...
just need a lil time to get through the reviews


----------



## root.king (Sep 17, 2012)

guys, anyone played 'sniper elite v2'


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 17, 2012)

^yes. We have a thread for it..


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah sniper elite v2 is a good game and worth a playthrough.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

I Am Alive - a new type of survival game where the word survival really makes sense completely.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

is it out? Ubisoft said it'll be launched by November (pc version).


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ Yeah I also read that. Maybe TG is talking about console version of the game.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw the gameplay of I am alive on consoles. Absolutely loved it. Though I hear it is a very short game. But it was epic in terms of atmosphere,gameplay and visuals are good too.
Hope it releases for the pc soon.  And also hope it is longer than the console version of the game.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys,any idea on where I can buy Crysis 1? Except on origin that is. Out of stock on Flipkart.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> is it out? Ubisoft said it'll be launched by November (pc version).



I think it is


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Search steam, nextworld and other online portals for Crysis.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Search steam, nextworld and other online portals for Crysis.



Steam does not keep EA games. Will search nextworld. Thanks


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually Crysis has returned to Steam (I guess other EA games too), and a 75% off offer was going on last week.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> is it out? Ubisoft said it'll be launched by November (pc version).





gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah I also read that. Maybe TG is talking about console version of the game.





Jripper said:


> I saw the gameplay of I am alive on consoles. Absolutely loved it. Though I hear it is a very short game. But it was epic in terms of atmosphere,gameplay and visuals are good too.
> Hope it releases for the pc soon.  And also hope it is longer than the console version of the game.





Zangetsu said:


> I think it is



Released on September 6, 2012 ( Pc Version ) and I'm playing this


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh boy thats nice. Looks like Ubi has improved. How is the game BTW ??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy thats nice. Looks like Ubi has improved. How is the game BTW ??



7.7 from my side
kinda different game on its own
post apocalyptic lovers would find something to their liking in this game


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I looking for a game name "Sudden Strike". Its strategy game. If you know somethin better then this then plz do recommend.
Also do let me know from where I can buy this from?

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## RON28 (Sep 19, 2012)

a question to all....i got Skyrim and its space on my laptop is only 6GB...but in spite of having less space, how come that game has such a good graphics without even mod...and its kinda open world game...dragons, valley, mountains, rivers, giants, houses, palaces, ruins, most important weapons etc. i mean how bethesda manage to put such a huge world in 6GB space?


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> a question to all....i got Skyrim and its space on my laptop is only 6GB...but in spite of having less space, how come that game has such a good graphics without even mod...and its kinda open world game...dragons, valley, mountains, rivers, giants, houses, palaces, ruins, most important weapons etc. i mean how bethesda manage to put such a huge world in 6GB space?



As far as I understand that was because of the exclusion of high res textures and not so good shaders etc. That is why they released those things separately. For example, Max Payne 3 is a story oriented game with a linear approach but it still has a size of around 25 GB because of the inclusion of high res textures and shaders by default.



Skud said:


> Actually Crysis has returned to Steam (I guess other EA games too), and a 75% off offer was going on last week.



Oh yeah,I found it on steam. But it's 20 $ there and only INR 300 on Origin,so looks like I have no other choice.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

See the first post for list of awesome RTS games. If you haven't played them then do play them.

See the first post for list of awesome RTS games. If you haven't played them then do play them.

See the first post for list of awesome RTS games. If you haven't played them then do play them.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy thats nice. Looks like Ubi has improved. How is the game BTW ??



I've not completed it yet but I can give it 8.5.



Piyush said:


> 7.7 from my side
> kinda different game on its own
> post apocalyptic lovers would find something to their liking in this game



Did you complete the game ? and you are right - post apocalyptic lovers and those who likes survival type games will find this game very good.
BTW, , added ARMA under SQUAD BASED TACTICAL SHOOTER.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm post apocalyptic theme works for me. Loved most of post apocalyptic games like fallout series and others. Is this game comparable to these games ?? After seeing some trailers seems like this one is different, Right.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> Did you complete the game ? and you are right - post apocalyptic lovers and those who likes survival type games will find this game very good.
> BTW, , added ARMA under SQUAD BASED TACTICAL SHOOTER.


Not completed
played like 3 hrs and after that stopped (you know the reason)
will continue later


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is just 549/- for 24 hours at Origin. Run if you need it:- 

Buy Battlefield 3


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hmm post apocalyptic theme works for me. Loved most of post apocalyptic games like fallout series and others. Is this game comparable to these games ?? After seeing some trailers seems like this one is different, Right.



no - it's don't has any touching story lile f3 but surviving in this game is tougher and realistic than any other games.



Piyush said:


> Not completed
> played like 3 hrs and after that stopped (you know the reason)
> will continue later



yep, I know


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm... Thats a good thing. I like unique games.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw the entire walkthrough of I am alive for the xbox on youtube some months back 
While the story is good,it needs more depth. But the gameplay is super awesome and realistic.

An example:- you may face 3 hostile guys while you have only one/no bullet. You can raise your gun at them and keep them at a distance since they don't know whether you have bullets or not.
and take down 2 of them using melee attacks and either shoot the last guy(if you have one bullet) or melee him too. Brilliant gameplay |m|

P.S:- bullets are very rare to find in the game so you have to use them judiciously.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw the developer diaries of 'I am alive' and deeply impressed by the a-little-bit-of-limbo-style-dystopian-world, climbing/jumping and the stamina meter!
Reviews are drooling. I will have my hands-on soon.

Amongst good reviews, i dont know why IGN gave *4.5/10* for this game!


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like I will get this game. IGN is all about money. Mass Effect 3 11/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> An example:- you may face 3 hostile guys while you have only one/no bullet. You can raise your gun at them and keep them at a distance since they don't know whether you have bullets or not.
> and take down 2 of them using melee attacks and either shoot the last guy(if you have one bullet) or melee him too. Brilliant gameplay |m|
> 
> P.S:- bullets are very rare to find in the game so you have to use them judiciously.


Good Concept applied...I will play this


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Well scaring some without any bullet is something new, I must say. A go from me.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ What ??


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

how about we add TorchLight II ??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Let some people comment on it. Then we should add.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's a no-brainer.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Well we got 3 votes already so it can be added.


----------



## Stephen Alter (Oct 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> how about we add TorchLight II ??



I started to play TorchLight II. It is a fantastic game. I can't stop playing it.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't played the game, but if its good, then please add it to the list. 
Also Dark souls seems to be a good game too. Will add DS by myself after a finish playing it


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes Torchlight II is sexay


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2012)

Torchlight was one of the best dungeon crawlers (with easy RPG element). Torchlight II should be real fun for LAN co-op.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 2, 2012)

i played torchlight and it was damn addictive for me. will try torchlight II.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

@ Piyush
DS is a good game but don't you think its too damn hard for beginners. I think it should go under 2nd post. What say you ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ even it's hard for me .. but that does not mean it's hard for everyone else .. gamers who rocks at playing Hack'n'Slash genre will find this easier and persnally I think even DMC series is hard  but that's just me - so good games like these should remain on where they are.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

It's hard because you don't know the reason why you die until your first encounter with anything. I was just standing in there gawking at asylum demon till he smashed the pedestal and broke me dead.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

@ TG
OK got your point. I don't think that DMC is that hard, have completed that on hardest difficulty also.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

Time to add BorderLands II


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I agree. Just extend the series.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this thread only for PC games?? because I don't see a console game here


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 3, 2012)

^Yes I think so


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

This thread is for Pc Games only 

anyway, to all the fans of susrvival horror games - just give *Cold Fear* a shot - the game is old but very enjoyable one.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Is this thread only for PC games?? because I don't see a console game here



Yes after a long discussion it was decided that this thread would be for PS3 games only.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 4, 2012)

i have decided to get this game Batman : Arkham Asylum [Game of The Year Edition]. Only thing i want to know is do i have to download it from Steam or install it from DVD and play it instantly...i have a low connection net so can't download this game from Steam. i have tried this game and i want to support developers


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes after a long discussion it was decided that this thread would be for *PS3* games only.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have decided to get this game Batman : Arkham Asylum [Game of The Year Edition]. Only thing i want to know is do i have to download it from Steam or install it from DVD and play it instantly...i have a low connection net so can't download this game from Steam. i have tried this game and i want to support developers



get the retail DVD version from Planet M or Cassette World or any other Multimedia Shops


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

Steam download is possible for those who have unlimited speedy internet connection!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Steam download is possible for those who have unlimited speedy internet connection!



Not really. Steam is actually quite convinient. No worries of DVDs getting scratched.
All PC games I own are Steam copies. My 256 kbps internet downloads all games easily -_-


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Not everybody has the patience of installing multi-GB updates.

I guess, we are deviating from the topic.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Not everybody has the *patience* of installing multi-GB updates.




That is the keyword. 


@OP:
I think we haven't make provision for point-and-click adventures. Quite a few good games have been made in this genre.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> get the retail DVD version from Planet M or Cassette World or any other Multimedia Shops



ok thanks that means i can straight away play the game without net...right? and how much do they cost? are they expensive because net connection isn't needed.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ok thanks that means i can straight away play the game without net...right? and how much do they cost? are they expensive because net connection isn't needed.



Nothing like that! You can play it straight away!

Only the DRM-protected games need INTERNET to activate some contents.
BTW, DRM is discontinued by Ubisoft i guess! 
You can blindly buy that Batman game. For *240*+, its an awesome offer!


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Nothing like that! You can play it straight away!
> 
> *Only the DRM-protected games need INTERNET to activate some contents.*
> BTW, DRM is discontinued by Ubisoft i guess!
> You can blindly buy that Batman game. For *240*+, its an awesome offer!




Not really. Even DRM free games like those purchased from GOG needs an internet connection at the beginning of installation. And Ubisoft discontinued always-on DRM, so you can play the single player content without an active internet connection, not that they have junked DRM. It's still there, just the nature has changed. Same goes with Steam games, you can play offline, but they are all DRM protected.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Ok. I thought the DRM itself scrapped. Good to know about the Always-ON!


----------



## funskar (Oct 4, 2012)

I too buy hard copies..
Until Bsnl Gives 2mbps True ul not even thinking to buy from steam..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> @OP:
> I think we haven't make provision for point-and-click adventures. Quite a few good games have been made in this genre.



I agree on this
I've played Black mirror series 
a good one


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ok thanks that means i can straight away play the game without net...right? and how much do they cost? are they expensive because net connection isn't needed.



No worries...Batman:AA use windows Live and u can create an offline profile to play it without net connection...no extra downloading

only needed if u want to update the version file of the game


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I agree on this
> I've played Black mirror series
> a good one




Also include Secret Files series, The Blackwell Bundle, Gemini Rue, Broken Sword series.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> No worries...Batman:AA use windows Live and u can create an offline profile to play it without net connection...no extra downloading
> 
> only needed if u want to update the version file of the game



ok thanks im ordering from flipkart...10 yrs back i bought Super mario chip for 120 rs which wasn't original...but 10 yrs later a game of Rock Steady Studio At Rs 240 is damn cheap


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> That is the keyword.
> 
> 
> @OP:
> I think we haven't make provision for point-and-click adventures. Quite a few good games have been made in this genre.



nothing better than this - just try out all the games - you'll be attached to the story 
Chzo Mythos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2012)

My bad this thread is PC only.


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> nothing better than this - just try out all the games - you'll be attached to the story
> Chzo Mythos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Will definitely try.


----------



## ankit8logic (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll suggest you cricket.


----------



## Spicin (Oct 6, 2012)

Prototype , onepiece  : kaizoku musou pirates , assassins creed , jak 3, daxter


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2012)

This is a PC thread.
Daxter is from PSP i guess!


----------



## Renny (Oct 6, 2012)

Which is the best flight simulator game?
1. In terms of graphics/eye candy
2. In terms of game-play/game-play mechanics
3. Having both 1 and 2


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2012)

if you can switch from simulator to arcade type, there is one game you should not miss. SkyDrift.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

Renny said:


> Which is the best flight simulator game?
> 1. In terms of graphics/eye candy
> 2. In terms of game-play/game-play mechanics
> 3. Having both 1 and 2



MS Combat Flight Simulator Series, MS Flight Simulator X,A-10C Warthog, DCS Black Shark and BS2, IL-2 Sturmovik: Series.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ You missed HAWX Series. A bit of both.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2012)

HAWX should be considered as arcade not simulator IMO  and Op asked for games based on Flying Sim only and he must have seen hawx was mentioned on the first post - so he may need more pure sim flying games and that's why I skipped HAWX series.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

OK got it. I didn't carefully read his post. My bad.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2012)

Should I play torchlight 1 before Torchlight 2?
Or story will catch up on its own in sequel?


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ this is most appropriate I guess :



> there's little benefit to having finished T1 for T2. The stories are only vaguely connected at the very beginning and there's no T1 spoilers in T2 so far. The T1 story was very small and narrow, T2 has a relatively broader scope, but it's still not very story driven.
> 
> Neither will finishing T1 help you play T2. While the controls are the same, T2 has a reworked class and skill system. The builds and techniques are different.





> TL 1 is the cliff notes version of TL 2.
> 
> *I say skip it and go to 2*.





gameranand said:


> OK got it. I didn't carefully read his post. My bad.



np buddy .. this happens


----------



## deepak8286 (Oct 9, 2012)

which one is better ? fifa or PES .....i m new to football games....want to play in pc


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

If you are new to football then FIFA would be better mainly because its easier than PES games.


----------



## sushilonair1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love playing first person shooting games and also strategic games.currently i played DARKNESS 2 ,its a good game with spectacular graphics and story line.while for strategic game my all time favorite will be EMPIRE EARTH 1 ,while other releases of it were quite disappointing.off course HALF LIFE 2.........


----------



## Nipun (Oct 16, 2012)

Played Midtown Madness 2 multiplayer for first time with my brother, and it was amazing! He played a video game probably after 5 years...

His laptop is old, and midtown madness runs without lag seemed to be a miracle to me. Anyways, please suggest some racing & FPS games which can be run on an old computer.


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2012)

^ For racing, NFS:MW is already there.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 16, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ For racing, NFS:MW is already there.



Core 2 Duo with no gfx card can run it?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2012)

i think even 945 chipset based motherboard can. If it is G31/33/etc, then better.

Also try Ford Racing.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> i think even 945 chipset based motherboard can. If it is G31/33/etc, then better.



I don't know what G31,33 or 945 is, but google search says its a chipset from year 2007. So do you mean it can run NFS Most Wanted, which is to be released on 30th October? Or was there any sarcasm which I didn't understand?


----------



## Skud (Oct 16, 2012)

He is referring to the older 2005 version, I guess.

He is referring to the older 2005 version, I guess.


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2012)

@Nipun & ^: Yes, its the Good Ol' Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Look at the GPU spec.



> DirectX 9.0c compatible 32 MB video card with one of these chipsets Radeon 7500; Radeon Xpress 200; GeForce 2 MX; Intel 915; S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If you are new to football then FIFA would be better mainly because its easier than PES games.



oh, i thought PES is easy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

never played anything more than FIFA 10 ( still the best IMO ) - PES and Fifa starting from 11 is too complicated for me


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

Added Torchlight II
Fixed some dates


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

any game like simcity?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> any game like simcity?



tropico 4
Anno series
Tycoon city: NY
CivCity Rome (medieval era)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

anno is sandbox? create what you what?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> anno is sandbox? create what you what?



dunno
check it yourself


----------



## Nipun (Oct 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> any game like simcity?



If you like tycoon games:
Zoo tycoon
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
Mall Tycoon
Mall Tycoon 2
Mall Tycoon 3


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If you like tycoon games:
> Zoo tycoon
> Roller Coaster Tycoon
> Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
> ...


Played all....good Ol days


----------



## Nipun (Oct 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Played all....good Ol days



 ./


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2012)

Seriously, where have all the good tycoon style games (as also good city building / old school rts games) gone?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 18, 2012)

Skud said:


> Seriously, where have all the good tycoon style games (as also good city building / old school rts games) gone?



I guess I've already shared this earlier...
I used to play Age of Empires when I was in first class. All I used to do was place farms, buildings and stuff, build largest empire possible and never attack others. Just build some men to protect what I've build, but never attack. If enemy attacks with a lot of army, shift empire somewhere else. This continued till 5th class when I realized I'm supposed to attack them, and that's when I got to know age of empires is not an endless game. in 5th-6th class I started playing all tycoon games listed above, and I again ignored all objectives. Just mindlessly build and it felt so awesome. In 7th I guess I last played a tycoon game. In 8th, I fell from bicycle and got seriously hurt so was on bed for over a week, and because I had nothing to do I started playing RCT3, and I felt awesome. That was my last tycoon game.
So to answer your question, where they have gone, they may have failed 8th class. 

Those were real nice games... 


BTW Skud, I guess we should play AoE or RoN together sometime. Never tried multiplayer.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm all time ready for RoN @ all


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2012)

Will be great to turn back the time again. Unfortunately, my SSD doesn't allow me to install many games at a time, although those games will mostly take less than a gig I guess.

BTW, SimCity is shaping up nicely. Although I doubt it will be better than SimCity 4 Deluxe.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

guys I think we should add Resident Evil series on the list - there's a mention of RE5 on _Zangetsu_ post but that's not enough as RE4 is better than that and with the release of Resident Evil 6 (and REORC before ) we will have 4 modern RE games for the pc platform - so RE series should added under Survival Horror genre.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> guys I think we should add *Resident Evil series* on the list - there's a mention of *RE5* on _Zangetsu_ post but that's not enough as *RE4* is better than that and with the release of Resident Evil 6 (and REORC before ) we will have 4 modern RE games for the pc platform - so RE series should added under Survival Horror genre.



I m sure those who played RE5 must have played RE4 before....and yeah RE4 was an epic game..

so piyush should add this to the list also


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes I too agree for adding RE series, RE6 is also good game so add the whole series.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> guys I think we should add Resident Evil series on the list - there's a mention of RE5 on _Zangetsu_ post but that's not enough as RE4 is better than that and with the release of Resident Evil 6 (and REORC before ) we will have 4 modern RE games for the pc platform - so RE series should added under Survival Horror genre.





Zangetsu said:


> I m sure those who played RE5 must have played RE4 before....and yeah RE4 was an epic game..
> 
> so piyush should add this to the list also





gameranand said:


> Yes I too agree for adding RE series, RE6 is also good game so add the whole series.



Sure 
but the problem is I havent tried that game even once
So it'd be better if anyone of you can write up a small revue, it'd be a big help to me


----------



## Soumik (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Guys...
Can some of you start a different thread or update this one with DRM related details of the games? I want some suggestions of games but i dont want to deal with crappy DRM stuff anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

@ Piyush
Which one are you talking about ??? RE4 or RE5 ???


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Piyush
> Which one are you talking about ??? RE4 or RE5 ???




I was pointing to both the games as I dont know which one is better
I guess these 2 are best from the series


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

Actually RE4 was a legendary game in its own terms. Less bullets, more enemies and a perfect survival horror. RE5 became more action oriented with Chris but still the gameplay was really awesome and now from Ethan I got the feedback that RE6 is better than RE5 so I would say add all of them to the list but don't add RE6 as it has not been released for PC yet. For now add RE4 and RE5 which basically means RE series for PC.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ guys you are missing the REORC  - it's not a bad game though it's purely action oriented.

anyway, here's a write up for RE4 :



> As U.S. agent Leon Kennedy looks into the abduction of the President's daughter, his investigation leads to a mysterious location in Europe. Encountering unimaginable horrors, he must find out what is behind the terror.
> 
> Experience the thrill-a-minute Resident Evil 4! Now the smash hit, award-winning game delivers exciting new gameplay and bonus features - also play as Ada Wong in Separate Ways, 5 terrifying, adrenaline-pumping missions that reveal additional horrific surprise



RE 5 :



> From the ashes of old conflicts, a new terror arises. The Umbrella Corporation and its crop of lethal viruses have been destroyed and contained. But a new, more dangerous threat has emerged. Years after surviving the events in Raccoon City, Chris Redfield has been fighting the scourge of bio-organic weapons all over the world. Now a member of the Bio-terrorism Security Assessment Alliance (BSSA), Chris is sent to Africa to investigate a biological agent that is transforming the populace into aggressive and disturbing creatures. Joined by another local BSSA agent, Sheva Alomar, the two must work together to solve the truth behind the disturbing turn of events. Featuring a revolutionary new co-op mode of gameplay, Resident Evil 5 will let players experience fear together as terror moves out of the shadows and into the light of day.
> 
> Chris Redfield, protagonist of the original Resident Evil and Resident Evil: Code Veronica, returns and is joined by new playable character Sheva Alomar, an African BSAA agent tasked with investigating the epidemic. New cooperatively-focused gameplay revolutionizes the way that Resident Evil is played, allowing players to experience the next generation of fear together. Resident Evil 5 supports co-op gameplay, including Online and Split-screen modes.



REORC :



> It is September 1998 and the action centres on the ill-fated Raccoon City and the horrific consequences of the deadly T-virus outbreak, developed at the Umbrella facility. With a cover up required, Umbrella orders an elite team into Raccoon City to destroy all evidence of the outbreak and eliminate any survivors. Meanwhile, the US Government has quarantined the city and dispatched its own team of elite soldiers to determine the source of the mysterious outbreak. You are an Umbrella Security Services soldier (U.S.S.), competing alone or in up to four player co-op in a battle against all the competing forces at play in Raccoon City. Expect the return of original Resident Evil enemies, iconic landmarks such as the Raccoon City Police Department and fan favourite characters, including Leon S. Kennedy, who, as a rookie police officer in Raccoon City, is on your hit list to eliminate.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

Actually REORC did not get as much love as expected so I skipped it. Although I liked that game very much.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wanna play something like guild wars 2,but offline as my bsnl pings r not up to the mark,no fps plz,bored of them,something which has good story,lots of content and great graphics.Suggestions plz.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

You mean RPG. Well for RPG play Torchlight 2, DAO, W2 EE, TES 5 Skyrim etc.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

So which game should i start with,among the games u suggested?Also will i be able to play mmos on wireless connection?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Start with anyone. As from me start with DAO.


----------



## anurajcist (Oct 31, 2012)

please suggest me a game like trine 2
thanks.


----------



## anurajcist (Oct 31, 2012)

please suggest me a game like trine 2


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2012)

anurajcist said:


> please suggest me a game like trine 2



The Adventures of Shuggy

Limbo

Braid


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

anyone thinking about adding Dishonored ??


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2012)

Talking about PC Games, it's a must I think.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah sure thing. Different game and nice feeling, sure it should be added.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to get a new rig this weekend,already ordered the products.Moving from a core 2 duo 2.2ghz to an i5 3570k and from 9800 gtx to an asus gtx 670 direct cu ii.The thing is m left with 1500 cash and wanna order online some latest games to test out my upcoming hardware.Which games do u guys recommend?As flipkart doesn't deliver to my place my options r maybe nextworld and game4u.Any other online sites to order?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

If you have unlimited bandwidth connection then Stem is the best option. As for games get BF3 and sleeping dogs.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2012)

anurajcist said:


> please suggest me a game like trine 2



You mean in 2.5D perspective? If yes
Some more are:

Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Adventures of Tintin (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_(video_game)


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If you have unlimited bandwidth connection then Stem is the best option. As for games get BF3 and sleeping dogs.



Have a 512kbps unlimited bsnl bb connection.Can I Dload games from steam?Which r the indian sites to order games from?


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Have a 512kbps unlimited bsnl bb connection.Can I Dload games from steam?Which r the indian sites to order games from?



With your 512kbps, you will need patience too.
Check Skud's *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals.html for more info on buying games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Have a 512kbps unlimited bsnl bb connection.Can I Dload games from steam?Which r the indian sites to order games from?



Absolutely. I have downloaded my games from Steam on my 256 kbps connection.
My profile *steamcommunity.com/id/wuodland


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a Crysis 3 closed Alpha invite, not gonna use it, anyone wants it?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah . I wanna try that. And also post how you got the invite/


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

*arijitsinha *pm'ing you the code,
I have a origin account and play some on-line ea games, didn't fill up for any invite or something...

details sans the code -

1	You will need an Origin account and the Origin client in order to download and participate in the Alpha Trial. If you don't already have an Origin account, simply go to *www.origin.com (register using the link on the top right).

2	Once you have an account, download the client here: *www.origin.com/uk/download.

3	Run the downloaded file and follow the instructions to install the client.

4	Launch the Origin client and Log In to your account.

5	Select Redeem Product Code from the Origin menu.

6	Enter the code XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX in the Product Code field and click Next.

7	Follow the instructions that appear to complete your code redemption.

8	You can now select the My Games tab within Origin to see the Alpha Trial. From here you can pre-download and install the Alpha Trial.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2012)

Makx said:


> I got a Crysis 3 closed Alpha invite, not gonna use it, anyone wants it?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

got one key only, don't think it would work for multiple account activation...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks makx.


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

*theserpent *go here, they also giving free keys - *www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce/app_433401813391421


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

512kbps is enough for steam. Also check steam when there is a sale when they sell games at dirt cheap rates.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys, Let me introduce myself, I'm Samarth, from Rajasthan. I work as a Commerce Teacher. I have recently got a laptop, Dell Inspiron 15R for about Rs. 47,000, which has:

Core i5 3210M running at 2.5 Ghz-3.1 Ghz,
4 GB RAM DDR3,
1 GB integrated AMD/Intel Graphics,
500 GB HDD,
768p display,
Original Windows 7 HB,
no pirated stuff at all (touchwood),

It plays GTA IV, Prince Of Persia: The Forgotten Sands, etc. just fine. I need advice on more good games:--

* Original games only, available in India via online shopping like Flipkart, etc. (with links) within Rs. 800~ or so per game.
* Playable satisfactorily on my lappy. 30 fps is enough. Need not be latest games, but graphics should be good.
* Games which do NOT have any of the DRM bulls**t. No internet patching, no CD required in the drive. Nothing!! Full portability and easy installation. Having a CD Key is ok & a one time internet validation of the CD key is also ok. But no more torture.
* Can be FPS (strategy/ military WW2 types also, as long as they're playable as FPS).
* Good/ Average Story is a must, not Quake/ Doom like senseless/ unlimited killing,
* new/ strange/ nice locations & maps preferred (USSR/ Europe train stations, dams, etc. Any place great looking)


An example of such a game is FarCry 1. Playing it right now on my Lappy. No DRM stuff on it & a nice game.
I loved playing Hidden & Dangerous 2, which is an Army based FPS/ Strategy game. Kindly suggest me with all the above points in mind...


----------



## Soumik (Nov 1, 2012)

Which Graphics card do you have? Can u share the model number? If its nVidia 660M or equivalent AMD and above, try Deus Ex. Its got steam DRM, but it can be played in offline mode. Pretty cheap too. Great story. Not so great graphics and character animation.
Deus Ex game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

Also, only if you have a very high end card, try Metro 2033. Same DRM but offline mode available. Brilliant story telling of a complex story. Amazing graphics if you can turn all the effects on. Even without all effects the game looks good.
*www.flipkart.com/metro-2033-game/p/itmcwqgcv93dgakf?pid=AVMCWQHACP4SQZWV&ref=e4de5f83-da2a-4ea1-998c-5f5b0d7547d0&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search

Not recommending Call of Duty series as you want a story in the game. Even though COD MW series and Black Ops have a very decent story, the main attraction point is the stupendous gameplay, and  the story really just a small perk in it for me. But if you love war base FPS, COD: Modern Warfare 1,2,3 and Black Ops1 and the upcoming Black Ops 2 are a must.

And definitely give Bad Company 2 a try if u like War FPS with story. Aaazing graphics, decent story with a linear flow of events, gameplay among the best you can find.
Battlefield game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

Which Graphics card do you have? Can u share the model number? If its nVidia 660M or equivalent AMD and above, try Deus Ex. Its got steam DRM, but it can be played in offline mode. Pretty cheap too. Great story. Not so great graphics and character animation.
*www.flipkart.com/deus-ex-game/p/itmczg6gwvxxu3az?pid=AVMCZG63BJP7EKKE&ref=05521699-13ca-4a0e-a35b-d605304e0579&srno=s_1&otracker=from-search

Also, only if you have a very high end card, try Metro 2033. Same DRM but offline mode available. Brilliant story telling of a complex story. Amazing graphics if you can turn all the effects on. Even without all effects the game looks good.
*www.flipkart.com/metro-2033-game/p/itmcwqgcv93dgakf?pid=AVMCWQHACP4SQZWV&ref=e4de5f83-da2a-4ea1-998c-5f5b0d7547d0&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search

Not recommending Call of Duty series as you want a story in the game. Even though COD MW series and Black Ops have a very decent story, the main attraction point is the stupendous gameplay, and  the story really just a small perk in it for me. But if you love war base FPS, COD: Modern Warfare 1,2,3 and Black Ops1 and the upcoming Black Ops 2 are a must.

And definitely give Bad Company 2 a try if u like War FPS with story. Aaazing graphics, decent story with a linear flow of events, gameplay among the best you can find.
*www.flipkart.com/battlefield-game/p/itmczarqhbhz2nxe?pid=AVMCNZH6GB2VEHNY&ref=f39fa279-0219-417b-925e-2a65e8f35ff8&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Going to get a new rig this weekend,already ordered the products.Moving from a core 2 duo 2.2ghz to an i5 3570k and from 9800 gtx to an asus gtx 670 direct cu ii.The thing is m left with 1500 cash and wanna order online some latest games to test out my upcoming hardware.Which games do u guys recommend?As flipkart doesn't deliver to my place my options r maybe nextworld and game4u.Any other online sites to order?


Yep, its just as gameranand said, Steam is the best option. 
For games, Battlefield 3 is the way to go. But I guess it isn't available on Steam, or is it ?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 1, 2012)

My connection is 4MBPS upto 8gb and 512KBPS above it,it is unlimited,but the problem is downloading 10gb games at the speeds of 60kbps is a real pain. 
Thats y i prefer digital editions....Heard deus x human revolution is a pretty good game,so wanna get that.I hate war based fps games so bf3 is not a viable option  ......the last one i played was cod mw3. 

Of late i have developed interest in rpgs bcoz of the content they provide.Wanted to play guild wars 2 as i already bought it from offgamers for 3.5k but my net latency is way too high. 

I have to take a break from MP games like dota,dota 2,LOL etc. bcoz of my net.
Plz suggest me some offline rpgs,stealth based action games with mindblowing graphics.


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ here,  do some reading ..  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1304319


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Plz suggest me some offline rpgs,stealth based action games with mindblowing graphics.



---RPGs---

Witcher 1,2
Torchlight I, II
Dragon Age 1,2
Mass Effect series
Elder Scrolls series
Neverwinter nights 2
Fallout 3, New Vegas


---Stealth---
Dishonored
Hitman series
Mark of the ninja
Splinter Cell series
S.T.A.L.K.E.R series
TC Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> -
> Mark of the ninja



That's something new. Will try it!

Adding to the Stealth
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution
- Thief: Deadly Shadows
- Assasin creed series (Kinda stealth-based)
- Batman Arkham series
- Sniper Ghost warrior


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> ---RPGs---
> 
> Witcher 1,2
> Torchlight I, II
> ...



Perfect Answer.  Now you are stealing words from my mouth.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Perfect Answer.  Now you are stealing words from my mouth.



 yea


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

I can name two the best Stealth games-  Thief 2: The Metal Age and Thief: Deadly Shadows - they may be old but they are the predator of many future games


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2012)

^yeah , i played deadly shadows long ago. Its real stealth . A must play.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2012)

I have also played it but its quite old stuff. I don't go well with very old stuff, played that game a long time ago. 

I have also played it but its quite old stuff. I don't go well with very old stuff, played that game a long time ago.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it's time to make few changes on the first page like  .. adding TDS on Old Games sec and change the last release date of of the Medal of Honor, NFS MW and adding Dishonored...


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

Claims to be the leaked trailer of Thief 4. (stylised as Thi4f)
Lock-picking part certainly justify, it belongs to the upcoming thief.



What do you think Stealth-gamers?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks good enough but I would wait for official confirmation before posting any comments.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 5, 2012)

Right now m downloading portal 2.Is the game good?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah its a great game.


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Nov 6, 2012)

sleeping Dogs


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ You asking or suggesting ??


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Nov 6, 2012)

suggesting


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh OK then. Yeah its a great Sandbox game mixed with Parkour style navigation through the city and married with Batman Style Hand to hand combat all implemented nicely.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think it's time to make few changes on the first page like  .. adding TDS on Old Games sec and change the last release date of of the Medal of Honor, NFS MW and adding Dishonored...



Gonna do hell lot of changes this sunday 



Nitish Maximus said:


> sleeping Dogs



will be done


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2012)

Any one tried  need for speed most wanted 2012


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Any one tried  need for speed most wanted 2012


Already people are crying over here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157922-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

Nitish Maximus said:


> sleeping Dogs



this is already on board


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 7, 2012)

i love historical RTS games. I thought AOE, AOM, Rise of Nations were the best it could get, then i suddenly got hands on Rome Total war few years ago, the moment i saw the View of the Battlefield, i was astounded, such an accurate representation of real battlefield. It actually comes closest to recreating the true historical battlefield. Battlefield views, Melee Attacks, Cavalry Charge, Unit Movements, Siege warfare, Weapons etc.  Goosebumps on me, not even blockbuster hollywood movies come close to this game in recreating the battlefield in 3D. True Immersive experience, its like actually i am in middle of battlefield. This is what probably every game aspires to do, but this one has surely done it perfectly. The Soundtrack is awesome, adding to grandeur of battlefield. 

RTW is much more than a game, it taught me how romans fought, won battles, reason behind building such an powerful empire. I never knew Hannibal was such a great military general, the defeat he handed to romans were extremely impressive, battle of cannae is like a dream come true for any military commander. never before i have heard of an underdog, outnumbered militia handing such humiliating defeat to Professional, Massive, Disciplined Army. 

eagerly waiting for RTW-2.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah and that much control over the battlefield sometimes feels overwhelming to me as you have to think before you click and you have to think fast.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

playing RTS games feels like total chaotic if you ask me


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

Well its fun for me. having control of the whole battlefield, everyone ready to die at my command and all.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2012)

Whether "*The Mark of the Ninja*" is added to the list?
Its one terrific-stealth-based-side-scroller.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ no, it's not on the list but I'll try it to be sure 

anyway, change the last release date and name of the last MoH game released and the latest version ie Warfighter is a must play and highly recommended - well, the SP mission at-least.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the size of borderlands 2?Does it have dlcs?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

Size is about 7 GB and yes it does have DLCs also.
1. Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's booty

Size is about 7 GB and yes it does have DLCs also.
1. Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's booty


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 13, 2012)

Surprised that there is no thread on Halo 4 considering kind of grand event it is in gaming world. i was taken aback to see Halo 4 earned 220 million USD on just opening day. Some Hollywood movies don't make that amount for their life time. Entire Series grossed 3.4 billion USD,  that figures gets into top ten highest grossing Hollywood film series ever. I never knew there was so much money in gaming that could rival the grandest of Hollywood movies. I couldnt get gross revenue figure GTA series, but sure it would be real big, wiki says GTA IV earned 550 million USD just on the opening week, total GTA IV revenue till date is staggering 1.35 billion.

world of warcraft brings in 1.5 billion every year as subcription, total gross revenue exceeds 10 billion USD.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ Actually this is a PC only section so no Halo thread. And yes Gaming Industry is friggin big, bigger than hollywood but you see that games takes more time to complete as compared to Movies. Although this is not always the case but really good games takes sometime to complete, not counting the yearly mill products in gaming industry.


----------



## Makx (Nov 19, 2012)

anyone tried ingress?


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this game is not for PC/Windows platform unlike this thread.


----------



## anky (Nov 24, 2012)

hi frnds ...
i finished playing Assasins creed 1 today...
i found that missions were quite boring..(same type of investigations and all...)...
now i want to try its second part...is it like the first one...?..or missions are more exiting..!!..?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

No its not monotonous and its a improvement by leaps and bounds. First one was kinda monotonous but trust me AC2 is just awesome and you won't complain. Play that game, you won't regret.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2012)

aprt from the first part every other part is just good ( and brotherhood is great ) though can't say anything about the latest release ie AC3 as I've not played it yet.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Size is about 7 GB and yes it does have DLCs also.
> 1. Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's booty
> 
> Size is about 7 GB and yes it does have DLCs also.
> 1. Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's booty



You sure about that?
Pre-order had Mechromancer DLC and Creature Selection Annex. But, Captain Scarlett, Mr Torgue are to be bought separately or in Season's Pass.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

I meant that the DLC is a separate DLC, not included with the game.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 25, 2012)

Suggest me some out world free to roam games,like mmos.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

If you like SP then
1. Fallout 3
2. Fallout New Vegas
3. Elder Scrolls series
4. Witcher series

I guess these will make around 6-7 games and each can easily clock 150+ hrs means you are covered for a long time.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 27, 2012)

Kk finished withcer 2 ( the best game i have played this year) and now i am in love with rpg . Suggest me some similar rpg game with good graphics like witcher 2 ( already played mass effect and skyrim) , And should i play witcher 1 also ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Kk finished withcer 2 ( the best game i have played this year) and now i am in love with rpg . Suggest me some similar rpg game with good graphics like witcher 2 ( already played mass effect and skyrim) , *And should i play witcher 1 also ?*



absolutely yes 
also try Fable (the 1st Fable game)


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Kk finished withcer 2 ( the best game i have played this year) and now i am in love with rpg . Suggest me some similar rpg game with good graphics like witcher 2 ( already played mass effect and skyrim) , And should i play witcher 1 also ?




If you don't mind playing older titles then get these:-

1) Neverwinter Nights 1/2
2) Titan Quest + Immortal Throne expansion
3) Other Elder Scrolls titles
4) Planescape Torment


Among newer titles play:-

1) Kingdoms of Amalur
2) Torchlight 1/2
3) Dragon Age: Origins + Awakening
4) Two Worlds 1/2
5) Diablo III

And you must try Witcher 1. Also lookout for Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition which is about to release. And for something different try Fallout 3 & New Vegas & Deus Ex series.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup
+1 to Never Winter nights series, Kingdoms of Amalur, Torchlight series, elder scrolls series and Dragon Age: Origins + Awakening


----------



## Neo (Nov 27, 2012)

How is Borderlands ?
I know Borderlands 2 is awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Borderlands is also very good game, after all it was success of Borderlands which pushed developers to go for Borderlands 2. Best played on Co-Op. 



iittopper said:


> Kk finished withcer 2 ( the best game i have played this year) and now i am in love with rpg . Suggest me some similar rpg game with good graphics like witcher 2 ( already played mass effect and skyrim) , And should i play witcher 1 also ?



1. Witcher 1
2. Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
3. Dragon Age Origins
4. Dragon Age 2
5. Fallout 3
6. Fallout New Vegas
7. Kingdom of Amalur
8. Torchlight 2
9. Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion

I guess thats enough for you spend about a year.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

these are all the well known RPG games but if possible try Risen , Arcania: A Gothic Tale, Mount & Blade , Divinity II series and there was a RPG game with a nice looking female character ( by default ) - can't remember it nw - will post it later for sure though


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Suggest me a good Multiplayer game like "Tekken 3" for PC. SHould have decent graphics and modern style.
No WWE/WWF , etc plz.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

Try Street Fighter series.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Suggest me a good Multiplayer game like "Tekken 3" for PC. SHould have decent graphics and modern style.
> No WWE/WWF , etc plz.



1. Street Figher 4
2. Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition
3. Street Fighter X vs Tekken


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> How is Borderlands ?
> I know Borderlands 2 is awesome.



Yup. borderlands 1 is also an equally amazing game. Both of them are quite hard. Coop is the way to play it


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks zankestu , skud , gamerang , topgear and piyush , Will try neverwinter first ,then move to dragon age . Meanwhile I will play witcher 2 again .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

iittopper said:


> thanks zankestu , skud , gamerang , topgear and piyush , Will try neverwinter first ,then move to dragon age . Meanwhile I will play witcher 2 again .



Its *gameranand* not gamerang. I am not an angry guy at all.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its *gameranand* not gamerang. I am not an angry guy at all.



lollz sorry . Actually i am too lazy to type full name , anyways next time i will write just @anand


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

iittopper said:


> lollz sorry . Actually i am too lazy to type full name , anyways next time i will write just @anand



Yeah no problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. Street Figher 4
> 2. Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition
> 3. Street Fighter X vs Tekken



and I will include
Samurai Showdown 2
KOF Series (if u have MAME)
Guilty Gear Series
Mortal Kombat


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 28, 2012)

How about some turn based strategy games
1) Heroes of Might and magic series
2) Kings bounty series


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess Heroes of Might and Magic is included in first post, AFAIK Piyush was working on this particular genre some time back.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Bhargav Simha said:


> How about some turn based strategy games
> 1) Heroes of Might and magic series
> 2) Kings bounty series





gameranand said:


> I guess Heroes of Might and Magic is included in first post, AFAIK Piyush was working on this particular genre some time back.



yea guys i've a lot to do in that list
Topgear keeps reminding me of stuff and I'm just not able to cope up with my forum life with DOTA life 
I bet he's furious with me 

well jokes apart, I'm gonna edit the dates and add some games too (1/2 new genres as asked)
will be completed soon


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

You lazy retard.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup. borderlands 1 is also an equally amazing game. Both of them are quite hard. Coop is the way to play it



both of these games are very easy if you master one and there's 3 simple principle in this game : Upgrade. Jump, and shoot while your are running. much like playing serious sam sans upgrade option.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> both of these games are very easy if you master one and there's 3 simple principle in this game : Upgrade. Jump, and shoot while your are running. much like playing serious sam sans upgrade option.



I also never found the game difficult at all. I used to run and gun and sometimes flee.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

Suggest a game? Definitely "The Walking Dead 1-5" from TellTale Games.

one amazing piece of game.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2012)

Does witcher 2 run proper on 2gb ram?I m getting my samsung 8gb kit within a few days,till then i have to play on 2gb.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah it will run fine. Make sure you have a nice GPU though.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah it will run fine. Make sure you have a nice GPU though.



7970 is a decent gpu i believe.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2012)

@piyush: Please add Walking Dead Series (all 5 episodes)..its one hell of awesome game & must play


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 29, 2012)

Beat this 

1) Pong
2) Computer Space

 Today is the 50th Birthday of Pong, thank you Bushnell and Dabney


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 29, 2012)

Can i get recommendations for some good fps games apart from CoD,BF3,Crysis and MOH
With good storyline and playable on med-high settings on my rig


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Far Cry 1 & 2
2. F.E.A.R series
3. Bulletstorm
4. Battlefield Bad Company 2
5. Bioshock Series
6. Borderlands Series

As for rig, I guess you can play any games with Mid-High settings on your current RIG. 
I have suggested strictly FPS games, if you want team based FPS then there are some more, do tell if you want them too.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. Far Cry 1 & 2
> 2. F.E.A.R series
> 3. Bulletstorm
> 4. Battlefield Bad Company 2
> ...




+1 However I dont agree with bulletstrom in terms of story line it has none  rest are great. Also try  Half life 2, L.A Noire, Crysis 1 & 2, blackops 2, Dues ex.

Last but not the least Counter Strike and yes it has a story.. about a bomb (As they say still a better story than twilight)


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot 
and no thank you team based fps is not my cup of tea
What about Far Cry 3?



Bhargav Simha said:


> +1 However I dont agree with bulletstrom in terms of story line it has none  rest are great. Also try  Half life 2, L.A Noire, Crysis 1 & 2, blackops 2, Dues ex.
> 
> Last but not the least Counter Strike and yes it has a story.. about a bomb (As they say still a better story than twilight)



CS <3

LA Noire ??
I said FPS bro 
Played Black ops 2 way better than the other Call OF Duty games


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah its not an actual fps but its has shooting elements . Actually i recommended it for the story and the awesome gameplay experience

Far Cry 3 is great as per the reviews..looks awesome give it a try. Surely you wont regret it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Thanks a lot
> and no thank you team based fps is not my cup of tea
> What about Far Cry 3?



Far Cry 3 is a great game as per review but as I haven't played the game so I am not in liberty to suggest you this game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> What about Far Cry 3?


If have played Far Cry 1 and 2 then u will also need to play FC3


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> If have played Far Cry 1 and 2 then u will also need to play FC3



Even if he haven't played any Far Cry game then also the game is no slouch at all.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @piyush: Please add Walking Dead Series (all 5 episodes)..its one hell of awesome game & must play



Yup
Already on my mind 
played 2 episodes so far... both were equally thrilling


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @piyush: Please add Walking Dead Series (all 5 episodes)..its one hell of awesome game & must play





Piyush said:


> Yup
> Already on my mind
> played 2 episodes so far... both were equally thrilling



i sue you both. for not seeing my post first.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i sue you both. for not seeing my post first.



what first post


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2012)

@ CarlonSamuels - try these : Singularity ( great game ), Necrovision, BFBC2, Call of Juarez Bound in Blood, Nosferatu - The wrath of Malachi, Doom 3 BFG


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i sue you both. for not seeing my post first.



@Piyush: he is saying he posted in #1509 above


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

lol.. just joking yaar.. leggo of it.


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 3, 2012)

there should be a point-and-click adventure games section.notable games of point-and-click include the monkey island series,grim fandango,king's quest 4,gemini rue.there are others but i can't remember.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

add *BAD PIGGIES*!!


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Did anyone tried Planetside 2? It's free online game you guyz should check.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

sggupta95 said:


> there should be a point-and-click adventure games section.notable games of point-and-click include the monkey island series,grim fandango,king's quest 4,gemini rue.there are others but i can't remember.



I agree and you should try Trilby series.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello gamers,

Pratik here, I've played Max payne 1&2, POP, Hitman and Diablo 2 LOD... (action series)

I know games are meant to be played on desktops but kya kare laptop hi hai abto :/
heres my config:
Dell Xps 15 proc-i7 2630 ram-4gb GPU-2gb GT540 screen-1080p

Suggest me few top line fps game please, Let me know if i could play those games smoothly on my laptop...

Also, I'm confused between Max Payne 3 and Hitman Absolution, which one is better? (will these run smoothly on my laptop?)
Let me know the space these games needed..

Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Did anyone tried Planetside 2? It's free online game you guyz should check.


Yeah it's a great game.


pratik385 said:


> Hello gamers,
> 
> Pratik here, I've played Max payne 1&2, POP, Hitman and Diablo 2 LOD... (action series)
> 
> ...


 both the games should work fine. It's hard to recommend 1 over the other, but I'd recommend you to buy Max Payne 3 simply because it's multiplayer is better


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 7, 2012)

Max Payne 3 available at flipkart around Rs 700/- 
is this the best deal?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2012)

before you buy, see if there are enough palyers on the online forums. else no use buying.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2012)

no use use in buying - what about the SP campaign - the stry is not that bad , eh ? and if one can play and pay for MP2 what's wrong with MP3 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Max Payne 3 available at flipkart around Rs 700/-
> is this the best deal?



Yeah I don't think it's lesser anywhere. Go for it


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> no use use in buying - what about the SP campaign - the stry is not that bad , eh ? and if one can play and pay for MP2 what's wrong with MP3 ?



Provided that game should run fine on the system, nothing wrong about the game. It got quite good reviews TBH.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

MP3 @ 700 is worth buying


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah that game deserves that much, Diablo 3 conned its sales.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2012)

The Walking Dead: The Game ---------> GOTY @ Spike VGA

play it people. its awesome!!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

@ Piyush
Did you updated the first post till now or not ??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Piyush
> Did you updated the first post till now or not ??



pssstttt... not yet... sshhh....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> pssstttt... not yet... sshhh....



Master dear master when that prestigious time will come when you'll update that long long post.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Master dear master when that prestigious time will come when you'll update that long long post.



What changes did you guys recommend? Also will I also add games into my post?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmm.....let him update first then we'll see which games are left for the second post. Also have a look at the first post and see if some awesome game is missing, if yes then do post it here or just update your post with the game.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Master dear master when that prestigious time will come when you'll update that long long post.



okay boss
I'll do that tomorrow phor sure

Just remind me once my mission
I'll do it along with the side objectives
make sure the reward is good


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

For sure I'll remind you in morning.
Ask and thou shall receive the reward, whatever you want.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

about update make sure you guys add  Dishonored and FC3.



anirbandd said:


> add *BAD PIGGIES*!!



just played this game yesterday - game felt god and the background music is also pretty cool.


----------



## Makx (Dec 9, 2012)

I have got some DOTA 2 invites to give away.
Anyone wants one?


----------



## Neo (Dec 9, 2012)

Makx said:


> I have got some DOTA 2 invites to give away.
> Anyone wants one?



I too have some, if anyone wants.
Now its like every person and his mother have copies of Dota 2.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 9, 2012)

All of a sudden,i m having an urge to play serious sam inspite of having all the latest games with me.I really enjoyed serious sam 1.

So guys suggest me whether i should purchase serious sam 2 or serious sam 3?Which is more immersive and outright entertaining.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 9, 2012)

Neo said:


> I too have some, if anyone wants.
> Now its like every person and his mother have copies of Dota 2.


Hi Troll bro Y U No Give me one!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 9, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> All of a sudden,i m having an urge to play serious sam inspite of having all the latest games with me.I really enjoyed serious sam 1.
> 
> So guys suggest me whether i should purchase serious sam 2 or serious sam 3?Which is more immersive and outright entertaining.



seriously!! SS1 was an awesome piece of game when it came. though it came with its share of bugs, it was goddang hilarious and enjoyable... a 2inch man running around with a 5inch minigun..  

i never killed the last BIIIIG boss, the Goliath kind of thing, that came on the top of the pyramid. could you kill it??


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 9, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> seriously!! SS1 was an awesome piece of game when it came. though it came with its share of bugs, it was goddang hilarious and enjoyable... a 2inch man running around with a 5inch minigun..
> 
> i never killed the last BIIIIG boss, the Goliath kind of thing, that came on the top of the pyramid. could you kill it??



I did,but with cheats


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> All of a sudden,i m having an urge to play serious sam inspite of having all the latest games with me.I really enjoyed serious sam 1.
> 
> So guys suggest me whether i should purchase serious sam 2 or serious sam 3?Which is more immersive and outright entertaining.



go for SSII - you are gonna love this.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

I also played Serious Sam but didn't liked the game much, I like tactical shooter, run and gun is not my thing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> seriously!! SS1 was an awesome piece of game when it came. though it came with its share of bugs, it was goddang hilarious and enjoyable... a 2inch man running around with a 5inch minigun..
> 
> i never killed the last BIIIIG boss, the Goliath kind of thing, that came on the top of the pyramid. could you kill it??



Oh yeah..I have completed SS: First encounter & SS:Second Encounter....
really njoyed killing hordes of monsters in long battleground...freaked me some times


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2012)

yep. it was harda$$-goddang tough game without cheats. but it was satisfying. 

am dl'ing SS: Second Encounter now!! need a dose of that kind of game after a long time.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

@ thetechfreak
Add Gothic 2 and Baldur's Gate EE under RPG section in second post.  I guess they are worth the mention.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

Farcry 3 will come under FPS or FPS rpg
and what about dishonored, I think its pure rpg game

will also add hitman absolution under hitman series, AC3 under AC series, COD BO2 under cod series
anything else?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess you need to make a separate section about some genre, something like point and click and add game to that.
Also
1. Add Dark Souls Under Hack n Slash (Do give a warning that its for seasonal players ad not amateurs) 
2. Add Race Driver Grid to Racing section
3. Update Borderlands. New game is out now.
4. Update Crysis Series with info about new game
5. Update NFS Series with MW 2012 info
6. Remove Blur from Racing games ( Ask thetechfreak to add in second post)
7. Add Company of Heroes in RTS section
8. Update MOH series with Warfighter
9. Update COD series with COD BO2
10. Update Doom 3 with the latest edition
11. Add Counter Strike to Online FPS section
12. Update AC series with AC3
13. Change the color of SPACE/FLIGHT/OTHER SIMULATOR its distracting

I guess that would be all. I don't remember the previous discussions but will update if needed.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess you need to make a separate section about some genre, something like point and click and add game to that.
> Also
> 
> * Change the color of SPACE/FLIGHT/OTHER SIMULATOR its distracting*
> ...



I too used to think that, but then I wonder may be its only bothering me
thanks mate for the support


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess I gave you pretty good work to do. Now you won't say me to give you to do things list.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

OK these are the recent changes

-->*all the changes recommended by Aby* (thanks man  )
-->fixed some dates
-->aded Hitman absolution, DOTA 2.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> OK these are the recent changes
> 
> -->*all the changes recommended by Aby* (thanks man  )
> -->fixed some dates
> -->aded Hitman absolution, DOTA 2.


1. No release date for Dark Souls. Add that
2. Company of Heroes not added to RTS list. Add that.
3. COD series not updated. Update that.
4. Counter Strike not added to Online FPS
5. No release date for Virtua Tennis 4
6. No release dates in Space games

Update the above.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ordered Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition from flipkart.Is the game fun?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Have you ever played a Hack n Slash game ??


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Have played Darksiders2 and a bit of DMC4.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

I you found them very easy then this game is for you and if not then you'll get frustrated and will leave the game for sure. I would rather suggest to see some reviews and gameplay videos and read because its a game in which you'll die million times in tutorial let aside the base game.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I you found them very easy then this game is for you and if not then you'll get frustrated and will leave the game for sure. I would rather suggest to see some reviews and gameplay videos and read because its a game in which you'll die million times in tutorial let aside the base game.



Even if played at the easiest level?

Just wanna know that is the graphics good and game fun?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes even at easiest. Graphics are not great but good, as for gameplay it depends on your patience. Are you patient enough to play a level 100 times. If yes then its the game for you and if not then its not a game for you.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. No release date for Dark Souls. Add that
> 2. Company of Heroes not added to RTS list. Add that.
> 3. COD series not updated. Update that.
> 4. Counter Strike not added to Online FPS
> ...



Aww man you are making me feel like a slave 
I'll do that tomorrow
opening that huge list messes up my mind


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Aww man you are making me feel like a slave
> I'll do that tomorrow
> opening that huge list messes up my mind


Oh OK NP. You said give me to do list so I gave you.I guess you learnt a lesson and won't make me work again.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

1. how about adding Angry Birds under indie section.
2. RE games should be under SURVIVAL / HORROR.
3. Action/Adventure should be separated.
4. URBAN TERROR & COUNTER STRIKE both are together - the should be separated.
5. Blur should be on the first post.

no rush though as piyush must be pretty much exhausted right now - take rest, use some energy drinks if needed


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> 1. how about adding Angry Birds under indie section.
> 2. RE games should be under SURVIVAL / HORROR.
> 3. Action/Adventure should be separated.
> 4. URBAN TERROR & COUNTER STRIKE both are together - the should be separated.
> ...



1. Yes I agree
2. Yes
3. How ?? I mean separating the games would be very difficult as many games comes under both categories.
4. Yes
5. I don't think its worth it. We need legendary and real awesome games on first post. I guess it should be second post. But thats me, wait for others to comment and then decide.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh OK NP. You said give me to do list so I gave you.I guess you learnt a lesson and won't make me work again.


unfortunately yes 


topgear said:


> 1. how about adding Angry Birds under indie section.
> 2. RE games should be under SURVIVAL / HORROR.
> 3. Action/Adventure should be separated.
> 4. URBAN TERROR & COUNTER STRIKE both are together - the should be separated.
> ...


1. Sure
2. Sure
3. You mean Action and Adventure separately ?
4. OK
5. Actually it was in the first post and had to be removed after suggestions. I to think it should be on 1st post as the game is pretty much good and one of a  kind.
And I guess I need to refill my stamina bar


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think Blur is must play. Will add to the second post if necessary (should I?)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ Yes you should.
Also add the games I suggested above for second post.


----------



## Xai (Dec 11, 2012)

My 2 cents, if I may:

1. Alan Wake in Survival/Horror.
2. Dishonored in Stealth/Tactical.
3. A new section for MMOs maybe?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah yes, how can we forget Alan Wake and Dishonored. I second these games.
As for MMO I guess there is already a section and even if its not then it isn't that much of a necessity as here at TDF not many people play this genre.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

Except TF2 I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ And some play DOTA 2.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish there were some Chivarly or War of Roses players here. Would have given it a go.

I wish there were some Chivalry or War of Roses players here. Would have given it a go.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

talking about BLuR - it's SP campaign may not have a good touchy adrenaline pumping story but the game is still good - offer limited car customization, attacking oponent cars not only by hitting them but with weapons ( this is not new but no game has this so perfectly like this ) and moreover the control system is just awesome - in short - lots better than the newly released NFS game and the MP of BLuR just rocks - no other racing game can beat this.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about BLuR - it's SP campaign may not have a good touchy adrenaline pumping story but the game is still good - offer limited car customization, attacking oponent cars not only by hitting them but with weapons ( this is not new but no game has this so perfectly like this ) and moreover the control system is just awesome - in short - lots better than the newly released NFS game and the MP of BLuR just rocks - no other racing game can beat this.



In MP its pretty good game but SP campaign was a letdown for me. But in MP it simply rocks but so does Split Second. I also liked Split Second very much in this regard. 

Should we add Split Second on Second Post ??


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about BLuR - it's SP campaign may not have a good touchy adrenaline pumping story but the game is still good - offer limited car customization, attacking oponent cars not only by hitting them but with weapons ( this is not new but no game has this so perfectly like this ) and moreover the control system is just awesome - in short - lots better than the newly released NFS game and the MP of BLuR just rocks - no other racing game can beat this.




Controls are the key here. Also due to lack of enough variety in racing games these days, this is as good as they get.

And lack of story is a boon for racing games rather than a bane. A career tree progression is all that matters.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2012)

^^ the Blur has it all - controls are smooth as butter ( both using the keyboard and gamepad - tested both ) and a career tree progression is also there with lots of races of different types.

@ *gameranand* - yep, we can add split second to the 2nd post.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Well OK then thetechfreak should add the game in second post.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

So Blur will race through 1st post


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Well If you wish so.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

1. Return of Blur on 1st post  - please.
2. DiRT ShowDown is the latest release of DiRT series.
3 .BURNOUT Paradise should make it's place into the second post.
4. Time to add CoD BOII as the latest release.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

@Topgear Burnout Paradise IMO is a must play. I had a BLAST playing it.

Also can Just Cause 2 be added to first post? I'm rather enjoying it now


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Yes you can. Very good game and very entertaining but not a legendary games so move to second post. I gave you some suggestions earlier also, please also add them.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2012)

BPC is good but nothing to write home about IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Well now its nothing but when it was released back then then it was kinda new for PC gamers, now NFS HP 2010 and MW 2012 and all in same league so it seems like BPC is all the same.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

So I was going through the first post and found the Gran Turismo series missing!
It is probably the best racing series out there. I played my first racing game from there!(GT 2 on my PS1)

The series is a definite must play!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2012)

^ Isn't this thread is for PC only?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 23, 2012)

If not then I would suggest console gamers to play Heavy Rain.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> So I was going through the first post and found the Gran Turismo series missing!
> It is probably the best racing series out there. I played my first racing game from there!(GT 2 on my PS1)
> 
> The series is a definite must play!!



PC only post
I would have added Ninja Gaiden under fighting/hack-n-slash category a long time ago


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> PC only post
> I would have added Ninja Gaiden under fighting/hack-n-slash category a long time ago


Damn..I wud have posted some awesome PS3 games also...but I know that its PC only
thread title shud be : ** Suggest me a game (PC)* *


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Then, there will be 2 threads for XBOX & PS versions.
But, majority of the people are gaming in PC's - So, PC games eats up the list.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2012)

@topgear... change the title please


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Done 

BTW, anyone played Cryostasis - Sleep of Reason ? This is a underrated master piece IMO and should be added.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Done
> 
> BTW, anyone played Cryostasis - Sleep of Reason ? This is a underrated master piece IMO and should be added.



I've played Cryostasis
It was named as "  Best game that no one played" in the year it was launched


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

what a pity ! but we can do some justice to this title at-least, what say ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> what a pity ! but we can do some justice to this title at-least, what say ?



I fully support this decision.
please add this title TG under its respective category


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

For the Gamers:

Celebrities in Video Games: 30 Cameos From Big-Name Stars

Am sure, you're not aware of this.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I fully support this decision.
> please add this title TG under its respective category



Done and _Forgotten Old Games_ changed into _Underrated Games_ - this sounds and looks much better and is more appropriate IMO


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

well done


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

Problem is that RTCW comes under the same category, which was hardly underrated in its time.


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

Why is Halo 1&2 not in the mega list, of course i don't need to explain what halo is.. 
 for newbies halo is a scifi first person shooter game developed by bungie studios with the first game released in 2001  and the second released in 2004. 
The player gets to play a cybernetically enhanced soldier assisted by an artificial intelligent program.The game play is awesome even when you get to carry only two weapons and two types of grenades,in adittion to that the player gets to ride a variety of vehicles.
So its a must play


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Problem is that RTCW comes under the same category, which was hardly underrated in its time.



I would love to include it on the 1st post but I'm not the only one who makes the decision which games should be on the first post  so RTCW  did not find it's place on the 1st post.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2012)

Whats RCTW?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Whats RCTW?



Return to Castle Wolfenstein.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Add *Euro Truck Simulator 2* under Racing/Simulation genre, currently the best in the genre. They have a demo available, so anyone can give it a try.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Return to Castle Wolfenstein.



oh thats a good game
I've played the 1st one (the old one) 
good times


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

That's actually the second one, and new one is the third one. Remember, the original Wolfenstein was the first fps game ever made.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2012)

oh
that means i've played the 2nd one


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

RTCW is a good game...also the last version which was released in 2009


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Add *Euro Truck Simulator 2* under Racing/Simulation genre, currently the best in the genre. They have a demo available, so anyone can give it a try.



my elder bro used to play the first version - time to get this and a test drive of-course


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed 3 and I love the naval missions. Is there any PC game that has similar gameplay to those navel missions?


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed 3 and I love the naval missions. Is there any PC game that has similar gameplay to those navel missions?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone played "The suffering" game?
Found it on my old Chip DVD. Left it at the time, as i dint have GPU.

Now, started playing . . .


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Anyone played "The suffering" game?
> Found it on my old Chip DVD. Left it at the time, as i dint have GPU.
> 
> Now, started playing . . .


Oh yeah, a very good game, also try Suffering 2(ties that bind or something).


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

Im trying to remember a game which I played many many years ago.. end of 90's or early 2000.. 
it was a detective game. the protagonist is a cop (mostly a detective), its older than CSI series but with similar gameplay.. like you go to a crime scene and  look for clues. I just cannot remember the game's name  , but the sound track is still in my head..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

@RCuber It maybe "beneath a steel sky" ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ no.. the game I was talking about was set in current time(whatever year it was released) ..


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Anyone played "The suffering" game?
> Found it on my old Chip DVD. Left it at the time, as i dint have GPU.
> 
> Now, started playing . . .


Epic game. Dr. Killjoy, Hermes, Horace...brilliant dialogs and acting. Choices affect the ending and chaos form.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

I've played it bu did not complete it but thanks for reminding me about this old gem and before I forget about I'll install : The suffering and it's next version - both are free to play and get now !  and these two must be on the Underrated games list.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2013)

went through the first post and found a few of the games to be missing:

*first post:*
Tomb Raider - no mention at all. legend, anniversary, underworld all 3 are really worth trying. why?
Black Mesa Source - half life 1 remake so better added it to the half life series.

*second post:*
Blur - fun game because of the power ups.
Spec Ops The Line - deserves a mention. seriously.
Dishonored - haven't played it. but so far have seen +ve review.
Rage - this one is not to be missed by any action game fan.
Alan Wake - along with its sequel alan wake american nightmare are worth trying.

corrections:
Diablo 3 is an action role playing hack & slash just like torchlight 2. both should be in same category i.e. hack n slash.
trine 2 should be mentioned in the indie game thread.
portal is kind of adventure. doesn't involves much shooting.
mass effect is an action RPG, not simply RPG.
ghost recon is a squad based tactical shooter.
metro 2033 is not a RPG shooter in any way. it survival horror + shooting.
dead space is third person shooter, not FPS.

BTW the first post requires some serious cleanup or at least a bit of modification.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've played it bu did not complete it but thanks for reminding me about this old gem and before I forget about I'll install : The suffering and it's next version - both are free to play and get now !  and these two must be on the Underrated games list.


Yes. There's another "FREE TO PLAY" game by Midway - Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Anyone played "The suffering" game?
> Found it on my old Chip DVD. Left it at the time, as i dint have GPU.
> 
> Now, started playing . . .



played it more than 5yrs ago but never completed the game. back then was fun with emphasis on melee.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> went through the first post and found a few of the games to be missing:
> 
> .......
> 
> BTW the first post requires some serious cleanup or at least a bit of modification.



it requires a lot of time and effort too


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. There's another "FREE TO PLAY" game by Midway - Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .



great find .. never heard of this one. I'll give this a try.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> went through the first post and found a few of the games to be missing:
> 
> *first post:*
> Tomb Raider - no mention at all. legend, anniversary, underworld all 3 are really worth trying. why?
> ...



Dishonored is definitely a great game - up there with other contenders for Game of the Year.
Diablo 3 and Torchlight II are exactly the same kinds of game, I agree. In fact, you can call Torchlight II the alternate sequel of Diablo 2 (in terms of gameplay).

Portal involves lots of puzzle solving and I don't remember any gunfights.

BTW, about Mass effect - not sure what the difference between an action RPG and RPG is.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2013)

anybody knows about X-men legends 2 : Apocalypse? my friend is pestering me to DL it,and im to lazy to google about the game,screenies etc


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2013)

^ Remember that. Role-playing game with x-men!
I guess, it's cell-shaded/ 

Havn't gave a try at that time, but will do now. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## anky (Jan 3, 2013)

hello frnds..
please suggest me some good games which are enjoyable on LAN(offline multiplayer)..
i have played counter strike, split second etc and need some other games..
thanks in advance..!


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

anky said:


> hello frnds..
> Please suggest me some good games which are enjoyable on lan(offline multiplayer)..
> I have played counter strike, split second etc and need some other games..
> Thanks in advance..!


cod4 mw


----------



## anky (Jan 3, 2013)

played that too..:/
some diff. type of game...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

anky said:


> played that too..:/
> some diff. type of game...



RTS:

Warcraft 3
Rise of Nations
Rise of Legends
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War + expansions
Sins of a Solar Empire
Age of Mythology
Company of Heroes

RPG (and RPG-lite):

Neverwinter Nights 1
Freedom Force
Titan Quest + expansion
Diablo Battlechest
Hellgate: London

FPS:

Any of the Unreal Tournament series (UT2004 probably has the best multiplayer mode in Onslaught)
Quake 3: Arena
Battlefield 2 or 2142
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Team Fortress 2
Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## anky (Jan 4, 2013)

wow..!!...thanks a lot..!..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Splinter Cell: Conviction is available on flipkart for Rs. 269 and I am planning to get it. How is the multiplayer part of the game?? Is the game still active or will it be a hard time finding players online?? Anyone here active ???


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2013)

Sam said:


> BTW the first post requires some serious cleanup or at least a bit of modification.



I agree. But give some time to Piyush, also keep suggesting.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm almost finished with just cause 2. Hell i liked it. Any more games like jc2??? Please tell me


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 7, 2013)

does syndicate graphics really sucks or its just me?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ its the BF3 effect


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm almost finished with just cause 2. Hell i liked it. Any more games like jc2??? Please tell me



Saints Row The Third
Just Cause 1


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 7, 2013)

+1 for SR3


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm almost finished with just cause 2. Hell i liked it. Any more games like jc2??? Please tell me


Total Overdose
*Sleeping Dogs (How i forgot that)?*


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

try Mercenaries 2: World in Flames, The Saboteur.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2013)

The Saboteur has no/little difference, 



Spoiler



when playing with NUDITY = ON & OFF.


But, i find that B'n'W gameplay different from others.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Well that is irrelevant really. I mean how many times you actually go to bars and casinos in game anyway.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The Saboteur has no/little difference,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's B'n'W ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> what's B'n'W ??



Black & White


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ Ok .. never heard of a game like that .. anyway, the game even has sequel


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Ok .. never heard of a game like that .. anyway, the game even has sequel



i've played BnW2
The game is pretty much good
It lets you play on either side, as a god being.
Graphics were pretty good too considering the year it was launched in.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> i've played BnW2
> The game is pretty much good
> It lets you play on either side, as a god being.
> Graphics were pretty good too considering the year it was launched in.



Though I haven't played it but I remember one of frnd mentioning about it when POP:TT was released...


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm almost finished with just cause 2. Hell i liked it. Any more games like jc2??? Please tell me


How i forgot "Sleeping Dogs".


----------



## Jripper (Jan 10, 2013)

Can someone suggest some good online RPG game to play? I used to play something a few years back but can't remember what it was.
I need it to be free though


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild Wars 2
Torchlight 2


----------



## Jripper (Jan 11, 2013)

^ I said free man. Guild wars 2 costs something like 3k+ I think. torchlight isn't free either.
I am looking for something like tera/aion. Only something that doesn't take 30gb of hard disk space(Aion takes 30gb)


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh sorry didn't read your last part. Which type of graphics you can tolerate ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> i've played BnW2
> The game is pretty much good
> It lets you play on either side, as a god being.
> Graphics were pretty good too considering the year it was launched in.



so what type of game is this - if it's a strategy game then I won't play it for sure


----------



## Jripper (Jan 11, 2013)

@gameranand Nothing like runescape X_X that is too bad. Google up Aika/Tera. Even guild wars 2 like graphics are fine. My rig is powerful enough to run any mmorpg at highest settings I think.

Google Image Result for *mmohuts.com/wp-content/gallery/aion-f2p-overview/aion_99.jpg%3Fec9f9b <= Something like this would be fine.

Also, I don't want an rpg with top down view of the character(i.e, from above). I need something with a TPS view(like in the above picture).


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm... Is Star Wars Knight of the old republic F2P or not ??


----------



## Jripper (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure. Damn if only I could remember the name of the game that I played -_- That was pretty good.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hmm... Is Star Wars Knight of the old republic F2P or not ??



Yes, it is now but there are a lot of restrictions on free players.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 11, 2013)

Found out about a DC universe online rpg. Downloading that. F2p version has restrictions but oh well..lets just try it out.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> si what type of game is this - if it's a strategy game then I won't play it for sure



Kind of strategy + role playing



Jripper said:


> @gameranand Nothing like runescape X_X that is too bad. Google up Aika/Tera. Even guild wars 2 like graphics are fine. My rig is powerful enough to run any mmorpg at highest settings I think.
> 
> Google Image Result for *mmohuts.com/wp-content/gallery/aion-f2p-overview/aion_99.jpg%3Fec9f9b <= Something like this would be fine.
> 
> Also, I don't want an rpg with top down view of the character(i.e, from above). I need something with a TPS view(like in the above picture).


Runescape is good
I used to play it a lot
Another one is Everquest II


----------



## Jripper (Jan 11, 2013)

^ Yeah I know runescape is good,but the graphics are not really my thing 
Will check out everquest.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

For fully functional F2P MMORPG you won't get much, they always charge for freedom and better equipment.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok thanks.. But help me with this. I played army of two on xbox in co-op with my friend. I liked the game especially due to co-op mode. Is there any game for pc that allows co-op thru LAN?? I tried f.e.a.r 3 but it required Internet connection. Wat abt saints row the third?? Is it co-op thru LAN???


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ for 2 player co-op try Conflict: Denied Ops.

@ Piyush - thanks for the info - let me check some screenshots and vids, then I will decide


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

1. Borderlands Series
2. Left 4 Dead
3. Counter Strike


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Ok thanks.. But help me with this. I played army of two on xbox in co-op with my friend. I liked the game especially due to co-op mode. Is there any game for pc that allows co-op thru LAN?? I tried f.e.a.r 3 but it required Internet connection. Wat abt saints row the third?? Is it co-op thru LAN???



Best Co-op Games over Lan (PC) - PC-Gaming - General
Best LAN/CO-OP games -Gamespot


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Not very informative thread, I think this forum would give better recommendations.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ completely agree with you


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2013)

hey guys what about the unreal tournament series based on unreal engine

also what about the halo series 

in the first page they are not mentioned and i believe they r the some of the best games out there....


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

Unreal is there under ONLINE FPS section  but not HALO.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2013)

I know that microsoft released only two halo games for pc halo combat evolved and halo 2 but they are really good....
I would actually recommend that to people having no fancy hi config system....
THE GAMEplay experience is truly amazing.....


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

I think, *Batman - Arkham series* should be added to the list.
Moreover, Batman - AA got a GOTY award.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I think, *Batman - Arkham series* should be added to the list.
> Moreover, Batman - AA got a GOTY award.



it is there


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes. But, B-AC alone is there/



> -->BATMAN series(Sept 15,2009):The legendary game from comics.A must play for all those who love BATMAN , skill fighting, puzzles and yes JOKER.The newly launched Arkham City is as good as its predecessor.
> Batman Arkham City: November 22, 2011


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> I know that Microsoft released only two halo games for PC halo combat evolved and halo 2 but they are really good....



Yeah but they basically abandoned the PC so that means that we shouldn't be loyal to them.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ yep, I agree with you and even though MS reigns in windows OS platform they did not release the Halo 3 and 4 for pc gamers and this thread si for pc games only but halo 2 can make it place on 2nd post IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not about first and second post but when you are playing a series and don't get the whole story then whats the point. If they would have released Halo 3 for PC then I would have suggested that but when you play Halo 2 and see that story is not complete and games are not released for PC then whats the point. Sorry for being very attached with Story.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

isn't there any x-box emulator or something for pc...

the way i c it , computer hardware is way better than x-box.... so the pc should have got the halo 3 port by now...

anyway i searched alot but couldn't find it

@gameranand ya story is very attaching once u play halo1 and 2 u want to play the rest

sadly i didnt have that dumb x-box so i usually watch youtube videos for the story and read the halo novels...


----------



## Jripper (Jan 15, 2013)

^ There is an emulator for x360. Your logic that pc hardware is better so the games of x360 would perform better would have been correct,but the efficiency of the game running depends on the emulator. Sadly, last time I used it,the emulator was still not mature enough to give glitch free performance across all x360 titles. I hope it is a lot better now. Give it a try and let us all know here 

Xbox 360 Emulator


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ There is an emulator for x360. Your logic that pc hardware is better so the games of x360 would perform better would have been correct,but the efficiency of the game running depends on the emulator. Sadly, last time I used it,the emulator was still not mature enough to give glitch free performance across all x360 titles. I hope it is a lot better now. Give it a try and let us all know here
> 
> Xbox 360 Emulator



Does this really works ?? Anyone tested it ??


----------



## Jripper (Jan 15, 2013)

Well it did work. Loads of people use it. Just that it lags, or gives glitches in certain games. Visit the website for more detailed info. There are some forums as well I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I am a hardcore PC only gamer so only play games properly released on PC.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 15, 2013)

^ I hope they come up with a ps3 emulator  (ps2 emulator exists) so that I can try out heavy rain and the last of us 
Those games are worth playing.even for pc rooters like us


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys, haven't played HAWX 2 for now.. Is it worth buying them for Rs.270?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

hey guys download link is not working there i so much wanted to play halo3


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ Warez talk not allowed here.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

i think we should mention in the first page the best console emulators so that we can include console exclusive games also..

what u guys think???


----------



## Alok (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Well except ps2 and wii/gamecube else new gen consoles are emulator less as of now and for next couple of years... And this section is pc exclusive.
For respective discussion there is separate console section.



Jripper said:


> ^ There is an emulator for x360. Your logic that pc hardware is better so the games of x360 would perform better would have been correct,but the efficiency of the game running depends on the emulator. Sadly, last time I used it,the emulator was still not mature enough to give glitch free performance across all x360 titles. I hope it is a lot better now. Give it a try and let us all know here
> 
> Xbox 360 Emulator


in simple words : THIS IS BS.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think we should mention in the first page the best console emulators so that we can include console exclusive games also..
> 
> what u guys think???



No its a PC exclusive thread. We don't want consoles to be discussed here.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its not about first and second post but when you are playing a series and don't get the whole story then whats the point. If they would have released Halo 3 for PC then I would have suggested that but when you play Halo 2 and see that story is not complete and games are not released for PC then whats the point. Sorry for being very attached with Story.



Ok, I got your point.



gta0gagan said:


> i think we should mention in the first page the best console emulators so that we can include console exclusive games also..
> 
> what u guys think???



only games which has a proper pc version and released for pc should be discussed and *listed* in this thread.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 17, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, haven't played HAWX 2 for now.. Is it worth buying them for Rs.270?



i have both hawx 1 and 2. i bought hawx 2 for 240 from FK, average game, needs to be connected to internet all the time. check out its gameplay on youtube.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

the plane control of HAWX 1 was too tough for me so did not even bother thinking about HAWX 2


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

^ even with a joystick? its meant to be played with joystick/gamepad


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

I actually found the controls pretty easy for a flight game.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ even with a joystick? its meant to be played with joystick/gamepad


yep, tried with a gamepad.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

pramudit said:


> i have both hawx 1 and 2. i bought hawx 2 for 240 from FK, average game, *needs to be connected to internet all the time*. check out its gameplay on youtube.



work around should be available...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Trust me there is none.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 18, 2013)

@Alok Didn't seem like BS when I ran Fable and PGR3 on it. Would like to know the reasons behind your assumptions though.

@all BTW, is it necessary to play witcher 1 before witcher 2? Google says no,but thought I'd ask here anyway for a more reliable opinion.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I actually found the controls pretty easy for a flight game.



The same for me.. I'll give it a shot..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> @all BTW, is it necessary to play witcher 1 before witcher 2? Google says no,but thought I'd ask here anyway for a more reliable opinion.



Not necessary but if you really want to understand the story then yes it would be better to play the first game before second game. Witcher 1 is real nice game IMO, I am playing the game these days. 



Jripper said:


> @all BTW, is it necessary to play witcher 1 before witcher 2? Google says no,but thought I'd ask here anyway for a more reliable opinion.



Not necessary but if you really want to understand the story then yes it would be better to play the first game before second game. Witcher 1 is real nice game IMO, I am playing the game these days.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 18, 2013)

^ Well no point playing a game without knowing whats it about. Guess I'll play witcher 1 first then. I read a lot of opinions from people who didn't have enough patience for the first part,so thought I'd ask before deciding.Thanks


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2013)

I know, Sniper Elite V2 is the remake of Original "Sniper Elite".
How's V2 in terms of gameplay over its predecessor ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ Its better in all way. Worth a playthrough.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I know, Sniper Elite V2 is the remake of Original "Sniper Elite".
> How's V2 in terms of gameplay over its predecessor ?



its goddam owesome remake of the original. best part is bullet drop and drift. and the gruesome xray cam! AI and game mechanics is good too.

play in the hardcore mode.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are some recommendations

1. Add Dishonored
2. Add Tribe Ascends


----------



## bippukt (Jan 19, 2013)

Please move Torchlight II from RPG to Hack n Slash - it is exactly like Diablo III, except 1/3rd the price, a working offline mode and plenty of loot without any Auction House non-sense.

*Strategy* - Please add Xcom: Enemy Unkown. It is the newest strategy game and very very good! Also in Strategy section, why is there no Total War game? It surely deserves a mention


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually I am also kinda confused because there are only a few good RTS games and unfortunately they are not mentioned. I would also go for support for XCOM : Enemy Unknown.


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2013)

Jripper said:


> @Alok Didn't seem like BS when I ran Fable and PGR3 on it. Would like to know the reasons behind your assumptions though.



take it easy , my assumption is like this coz it failed to run Red Dead Redemption  and untill an emulator fails to run most desired exclusives , i won't consider it good.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 19, 2013)

I always take it easy dude(unless aggravated). And yeah I know, the emulators are not matured enough to offer seamless performance(yet). When I played PGr3,even the save system was messed up  
Its just there to show that its a possibility. nothing more.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone here played 'The Saboteur'?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah I have played the game. Its a pretty good game, worth for 1 time play for sure.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

played Saboteur but not finished .. the game needs a proper patch big time to run on multi core cpus but the devs never released the patch - anyway, totally agree with gameranand about this game and the story line is better than any GTA IMO


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> played Saboteur but not finished .. the game needs a proper patch big time to run on multi core cpus but the devs never released the patch - anyway, totally agree with gameranand about this game and the story line is better than any GTA IMO



Any issues you faced ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Stuttering and lags and sometime game craches - only way to fix is to after launching the game set the afinity to only 1 cpu core but it's very irritating and even this workaround is not foolproof.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2013)

How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.

How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2013)

Alok said:


> How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.
> 
> How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.



It is a good one.

It is a good one.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Alok said:


> How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.
> 
> How is Binary Domain ? I'm looking for a good tps.


One of the most underrated games ever, amazing story and gameplay, and also multiple endings based on choices.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I would also vote for Binary Domain. Real nice game with awesome story. I really liked the story more than anything.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I would also vote for Binary Domain. Real nice game with awesome story. I really liked the story more than anything.


Not quoting spoiler did you get the best ending and the extra footage after credits? They opened a line for BD2.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah they did but game wasn't much of a success so a second game is not very sure.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2013)

Guess this is the reason, the game was so poorly received:-



> So what we have here is Big Gaming’s first blockbuster parody; one that’s less Hot Shots and more Hot Fuzz. Whoever wrote Binary Domain should be given a medal. Whoever designed Binary Domain’s gameplay to be an exact parody of a generic third-person cover shooter deserves a medal too. But whoever ported Binary Domain to PC deserves a medal, so that we can use it to wring them by the neck, load them into a cannon and fire them into the sun. Because that sh!t just isn’t funny.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> Guess this is the reason, the game was so poorly received:-


Aah, true, the mouse was horrible in it, there was some sort of acceleration I'd like to call variable acceleration, it took me half the game to master the mouse(for headshots), but the issue was fixed in a later patch and patched it runs good.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Aah, true, the mouse was horrible in it, there was some sort of acceleration I'd like to call variable acceleration, it took me half the game to master the mouse(for headshots), but the issue was fixed in a later patch and patched it runs good.



Good thing I played after the patch.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Good thing I played after the patch.



me too.. it was a Goooood game. story rivals many high budget games.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> One of the most underrated games ever, amazing story and gameplay, and also multiple endings based on choices.



I completely agree.



tkin said:


> Not quoting spoiler did you get the best ending and the extra footage after credits? They opened a line for BD2.



I got it.



gameranand said:


> Good thing I played after the patch.



same here.

BTW, now time to add this into the family .. too much affected by Mafia II


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

how is Race Driver GRID?? i am asking coz i need to delete some stuff to free space and i dont know if GRID is worth keeping for playing later..



topgear said:


> BTW, now time to add this into the family .. too much affected by Mafia II



whats with Mafia 2 and BD??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Well would it help if I say that its one of the best Racing games I have ever played. Better than any NFS game out there.



topgear said:


> BTW, now time to add this into the family .. too much affected by Mafia II



Yeah its time. So first post or second post ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> how is Race Driver GRID?? i am asking coz i need to delete some stuff to free space and i dont know if GRID is worth keeping for playing later..
> 
> 
> 
> whats with Mafia 2 and BD??



Grid is definitely worth playing as it has second-to-none real-time race experience from a driver's seat perspective at its time frame ( correct me if am worng ), i personally praised the graphics as well but found the all over manuver a bit hard to control at stringent situations.


Random comment : I'm missing Age of Empires so damn much 

Info : I will be moving to Jakarta, Indonesia soon and will be up for a 1 year tenure for project assignment. I guess there, i am very likely to feel alienation and will be needing games more to cope up... but also, i am very sure there will be a significant drought of game stores and more specifically games. So by any chance if anyone in this forum knows anything about the place and the availabilty...please fill me up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Well if Internet connectivity is good there then Digital Stores are always there.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> So by any chance if anyone in this forum knows anything about the place and the availabilty...please fill me up.




All the girls there allways wear very short pants. 

Anyway While playing Dota 2, I came to know that it is very popular there. So you will get other games also. And hope Internet connectivity will also be good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> All the girls there allways wear very short pants.



I am so dead that i cant even respawn now.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ You can always purchase from online stores.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Grid is definitely worth playing as it has second-to-none real-time race experience from a driver's seat perspective at its time frame ( correct me if am worng ), i personally praised the graphics as well but found the all over manuver a bit hard to control at stringent situations.
> 
> 
> Random comment : I'm missing Age of Empires so damn much
> ...



all right i'll keep the Grid.

hope to see you on TDF from jakarta 

btw, i think torrents will be accesible in Jakarta. Get the drift??



arijitsinha said:


> All the girls there allways wear very short pants.



 

@sam: dude remember to do your project


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well would it help if I say that its one of the best Racing games I have ever played. Better than any NFS game out there.
> 
> Yeah its time. So first post or second post ??



First post.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

OK then add it.


----------



## krishnendu (Jan 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK then add it.



You guys haven't played *split second* ???!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2013)

What makes you think so?


----------



## krishnendu (Jan 24, 2013)

its not there in the first post. isn't it!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah its not there because its not worth it. I asked thetechfreak to add the game in second post but he haven't added it yet.


----------



## krishnendu (Jan 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah its not there because *its not worth it*. I asked thetechfreak to add the game in second post but he haven't added it yet.



!!!!!

The game was a real fun for me. I liked it.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Its not that the game is bad. I also enjoyed it thoroughly  but the thing is that only real nice and kind of their own kind of games are allowed on first post. also see the second post, it also features some real nice games which didn't saw much limelight bet are quite good so I told thetechfreak to add the game on second post but till now he hasn't like I said earlier.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

krishnendu said:


> You guys haven't played *split second* ???!!!!!!



at-least not me ! you can't say a 40 mins run a well playthrough 



gameranand said:


> OK then add it.



will do it but where's Piyush ??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ How would I know ?? Both Piyush and thetechfreak is not for necessary modifications to their posts.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup
Mods can edit the first post as they like so far so members want something to be added/edited.

BTW, Blur and SS were there in 1st post , but then they were asked to be removed by many votes (including me) coz they were not good enough to be listed there. Heck I voted for Blur so much and now I myself feels that iys not that much hell of a game to be listed there. same goes for SS (just my opinion, nothing more) .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup
> Mods can edit the first post as they like so far so members want something to be added/edited.
> 
> BTW, Blur and SS were there in 1st post , but then they were asked to be removed by many votes (including me) coz they were not good enough to be listed there. Heck I voted for Blur so much and now I myself feels that iys not that much hell of a game to be listed there. same goes for SS (just my opinion, nothing more) .


Both are good but 1 time play only


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I am thinking about playing Indigo Prophecy again, since I am selling my GPU and doubt Intel 3000 could handle anything higher, too bad they didn't make part 2, instead made some detective game I think(forgot name, real emotions tech was used or something)


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Great collection of games . thanks to all ..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Both are good but 1 time play only



Exactly. They are worth playing for just one time while we want games there which will push you to play them again. 



ramakanta said:


> Great collection of games . thanks to all ..



Yeah it took a lot of effort from all the members. 



Piyush said:


> Yup
> Mods can edit the first post as they like so far so members want something to be added/edited..



I know what you just did there. You just lowered your responsibility to modify the first post regularly, you lazy man.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

@ *Piyush* - mods can edit but when a member gets responsibility to edit and maintain a post for a thread mods usually don't edit such posts - talking about fair play here


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup
> Mods can edit the first post as they like so far so members want something to be added/edited.





topgear said:


> @ *Piyush* - mods can edit but when a member gets responsibility to edit and maintain a post for a thread mods usually don't edit such posts - talking about fair play here



I am enjoying this.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I know what you just did there. You just lowered your responsibility to modify the first post regularly, you lazy man.





topgear said:


> @ *Piyush* - mods can edit but when a member gets responsibility to edit and maintain a post for a thread mods usually don't edit such posts - talking about fair play here



Aww man... talk about  hard work 

So... what do I have to do, add Blur/SS ?


----------



## bippukt (Jan 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Aww man... talk about  hard work
> 
> So... what do I have to do, add Blur/SS ?



My suggestion - Move Torchlight II to same category as Diablo III. Also, you have suggestions for some good games in the last few pages - like XCOM: Enemy Unknown in the Strategy category.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Aww man... talk about  hard work
> 
> So... what do I have to do, add Blur/SS ?




I think now that the thread name has been changed, and with fewer racing games every passing year (discounting the annual NFS bullsh!t) I think both of them may be added.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Also someone add Binary Domain in First or Second post.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

To do list:

-->move torchlight
-->add X-com
-->add Blur/SS
-->add Binary domain


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ Yup thats the task.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 26, 2013)

Grid was very difficult for me . Stopped playing it


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

for Binary Domain.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am enjoying this.



if you are smelling a debate or even something even more well don't expect much ..  



Piyush said:


> Aww man... *talk about  hard work*
> 
> So... what do I have to do, add Blur/SS ?



Understood  anyway, if you need help with anything for maintaining the thread just ask - I like this thread most.



Piyush said:


> To do list:
> 
> -->move torchlight
> -->add X-com
> ...



That should do for now .. may bug you more later 



Allu Azad said:


> Grid was very difficult for me . Stopped playing it



Same here.



Skud said:


> I think now that the thread name has been changed, and with fewer racing games every passing year (discounting the annual NFS bullsh!t) I think both of them may be added.



agree and another nice racing game series you guys may consider the is Flatout series.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

Started playing Dark Souls. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Stopped playing Dark Souls.

Now i'm depressed.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 27, 2013)

^ The game does that to you -_-.
EVen saving at bonfires is bad since it respawns all the enemies :S


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 27, 2013)

there arent many games dedicated to Tank warfare even though they are popular in world conflicts. Is there any real time tactical on tank battles something on the lines of Company of heroes.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you are smelling a debate or even something even more well don't expect much ..
> 
> Understood  anyway, if you need help with anything for maintaining the thread just ask - I like this thread most.



I am not expecting anything, I enjoy what I get.


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> there arent many games dedicated to Tank warfare even though they are popular in world conflicts. Is there any real time tactical on tank battles something on the lines of Company of heroes.



you need "world in conflict : soviet assault".


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Jan 30, 2013)

Since im playing it i would say Call Of Duty Black Ops II


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ IIRC COD series is already there on first post.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys, please suggest as many games as you can that support atleast 2 players in multiplayer on the same computer, using XBOX controllers. Currently, all i know is FIFA, and it's starting to get a tiny bit boring.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

1. Blur
2. Split Second
3. Virtua Tennis 4
4. Ashes 2009

I guess these should cover you for now, bug us again when you have played all of em.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 5, 2013)

Apart from FIFA, Tennis was the game that gave me and my brother the most fun times when we played together on the PS2. We would play, laugh and fight (it was your fault, not mine!) until the PS2 was forcibly shut down. Good times


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Apart from FIFA, Tennis was the game that gave me and my brother the most fun times when we played together on the PS2. We would play, laugh and fight (it was your fault, not mine!)* until the PS2 was forcibly shut down. *Good times



sony stopped support/service..
who shut down Your PS2?


----------



## bippukt (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> sony stopped support/service..
> who shut down Your PS2?



By our parents. I meant that it was shut down when we had played too much or it was too late or someone else had to watch a program. It was a long time ago.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 5, 2013)

bippukt said:


> By our parents. I meant that it was shut down when we had played too much or it was too late or someone else had to watch a program. It was a long time ago.



good old days isnt it??



U reminded me of my lonely (ofcourse i have my sister but is 8 yrs younger to me and I had looked after her) days of those catridge games..

My mom used to hide any of the connecting wire of the gaming system daily when she used to go for her evening walk. She wanted me to look after my little sister while she was away. And I used to spend half an hr searching for the wire daily and play for 20 min and put back the wire in the same place (positioned exactly the same way as she left it) before she is back. 

the search was unavoidable as she changes the hiding place daily as she knew i will search for it. 

I was a bondhu who never realized that she was having fun with me by changing the places and even though I keep the wire back before she is back from the walk, I always felt she never knew about it 

For all the 1 hr my sister used to enjoy me carrying her and placing her on my lap while playing.. the worst part was when she used to plunge onto the gamepad chords.  long gone those days


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

^my mom used to pull out the main power cable from the CPU and keep it locked up in the godrej almirah during my exams/boards. 

she didnt know my printer had same kind of cord for its adapter 

one day i got caught and a beating.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

This is suggest me a game thread, not *'How I tried to fool my mom and got beat up instead'* thread


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

lol yeah..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> This is suggest me a game thread, not *'How I tried to fool my mom and got beat up instead'* thread



A little offtopic is alright for us. I mean it brings back the memories of good ol days. Now we can't have that but at least we can remember them.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

Tintin.92 said:


> Guys, please suggest as many games as you can that support atleast 2 players in multiplayer on the same computer, using XBOX controllers. Currently, all i know is FIFA, and it's starting to get a tiny bit boring.



try Cricket 2007 and mod it the way you want it to give it a upto date looks


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2013)

Yup Cricket 2007 is a great game. By far the most fun Cricket game one can play in 2 player mode.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup Cricket 2007 is a great game. By far the most fun Cricket game one can play in 2 player mode.



Brian Lara Cricket 2007 is better.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 6, 2013)

suggest some games like LA NOIRE.. i loved resolving cases.. can someone suggest some more of these??

Notes:: 
1) Nothing older than 2010 
2) I will pick up "the testament of sherlock holmes". so exclude this from your suggestions.


Also suggest some business simulation games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

There is nothing like that. Though if you want a serous type of game then Alan Wake is also good but its a survival horror game with awesome story and cut-scenes.


----------



## Skud (Feb 6, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> suggest some games like LA NOIRE.. i loved resolving cases.. can someone suggest some more of these??
> 
> Notes::
> 1) Nothing older than 2010
> ...




Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller - Chapter 1 & 2; 3 & 4 will be released later this year. Also Secret Files series (part III was released last year), Gray Matter, and older Sherlock Holmes games.

For business simulation gamess, try Guild/2, Patrician III or Port Royale 2.



gameranand said:


> Brian Lara Cricket 2007 is better.




The best cricket game on PC, ever.



gameranand said:


> Brian Lara Cricket 2007 is better.




The best cricket game on PC, ever.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> suggest some games like LA NOIRE.. i loved resolving cases.. can someone suggest some more of these??
> 
> Notes::
> 1) Nothing older than 2010
> ...



for FPS detective game try Condemned : Criminal Origins .. one of the best I've ever played IMO.


----------



## sushilonair1 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Must play games recommended by Digitians / suggest me a game thread*

Dear i play FPS.two newly released game will really drive you crazy
1.HITMAN ABSOLUTION
2.FARCRY3


----------



## bippukt (Feb 7, 2013)

For any fans of Turn Based Strategy games, I strongly recommend *Galactic Civilizations II*. The Ultimate Edition is available on Steam, Impulse and of course Stardock's own website. The best part of it is the surprisingly good AI and the awesome customization options, which the AI also uses. Everything from the tiny details of game setup to your space-ships are fully customizable. It is a TBS game like Civilization, but set in space. Needless to say, research is a very important part of the game. Fall behind and your ships will be obliterated in a single blast of the Black Hole Eruptor. Or your planet itself might be exterminated by an appropriately equipped ship. Use small hulled ships in large numbers or huge capital ships operating alone. Add more engines to a ship at the expense of a few weapons/defences and you have a very fast attacker/defender. Or go the opposite route. Specialize in one of missile, beam or cannon line of weapons or diversify your weaponry to avoid the enemy AI designing ships to counter your specific choice of weapons.

A very fun and addictive game, and by today's standards, it has very low system requirements. It does use multiple cores, and the AI turns don't take much time, unlike Civ. I love it as much as Civ.

*store.steampowered.com/app/202200/


----------



## sourav tripathy (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for the list of these games. I am crazy about games and i always appreciate any help regarding games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to TDF and see the first post for more.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> good old days isnt it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply loved ur post mate !!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

First post needs a update
1. Dead Space 3 mention
2. Update the Devil May Cry series with Dmc Devil May Cry


----------



## ad2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

get latest crysis 3  <3


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> First post needs a update
> 1. Dead Space 3 mention
> 2. Update the Devil May Cry series with Dmc Devil May Cry




DS 3 Under which genre?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Under FPS-> Survival Horror Genre.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Under* FPS*-> Survival Horror Genre.


Isn't dead space TPS?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

tkin said:


> Isn't dead space TPS?



Yeah it is but all the Shooter games are under FPS category in the first post and it has many sub categories and I told Piyush to modify but he is too lazy to do that. I think we need a major overhaul of the first post.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

I think we need a fresh thread. Just like the quarterly hardware buying guide.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Skud said:


> I think we need a fresh thread. Just like the quarterly hardware buying guide.



Are you serious ??


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, to some extent.

Yeah, to some extent.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

OK lets wait for others to comment. If its a go then it would be better.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

I vote for skud's idea, this needs a overhaul, ask if OP could do it, or else make new thread(2013 edition?)


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 15, 2013)

Skud said:


> I think we need a fresh thread. Just like the quarterly hardware buying guide.



Agree.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2013)

We can do, like 'GOTY' (Game*s* of the year), for every year.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2013)

I vote for Skud idea's too

That list is difficult to maintain (talking with my experience). I mean, so much so, that solving set theory questions (which I hate the most) seems easy enough.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2013)

Skud said:


> I think we need a fresh thread. Just like the quarterly hardware buying guide.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmm... the bigger question is, who will bell the cat?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2013)

Skud said:


> Hmmm... the bigger question is, who will bell the *cat*?



Axes2T2


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2013)

a new thread per year is a great idea but this thread should be named as retro then and one more thing : once the new thread is up and running I'll do my best to keep on editing it


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2013)

@TG New thread should have only NEW GAMES of that year.

This will house the posts year wise on first page or lock the new thread by year end.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

So whats the basic idea ??
Create a new thread just like this one but a complete overhaul or a new Thread per year ??
Also let me state a fact that every year there are only some games which are worth mention for Must Play which means if we are making a yearly thread for just that particular year then it will mean that much less games there. Also there must be a master thread like this.

BTW I can volunteer to make a thread and maintain it.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2013)

Now I got an idea, tell me if its OK.

We all know that its cumbersome to maintain that 1st post. So lets divide that first post in parts, year wise to be precise. That way the post would be look clean and easy to tweak whenever required.
We all can contribute in dividing the games according to years they were released.
So we wont have to bury this 1800 posts thread.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Deus Ex(2000) should be added to RPG shooter list.

And thank you for not adding CoD to the online fps list.


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2013)

Also now that its available and runs on all the modern system/OS, System Shock 2 must be added.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

OK so whats the idea, new thread, old thread what ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

I've an idea : ditch the idea of a new thread - make a google spreadsheet ( not year but genre wise ) and share the spreadsheet editing power among some members who can maintain it - this way it will be easy to keep track of the games and look tidy.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

sounds good to me


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

But then the description and format of the game ??


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've an idea : ditch the idea of a new thread - make a google spreadsheet ( not year but genre wise ) and *share* the spreadsheet editing power among some members who can maintain it - this way it will be easy to keep track of the games and look tidy.


or Embedding the Google spreadsheet in here is a good option.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> or Embedding the Google spreadsheet in here is a good option.



Thats the idea. Posting the spreadsheet here and giving the editing power only to some members


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2013)

I need some good MMO game to play. Something like Planet side 2 will do great. Planet side 2 is good, but does not work well on my system.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> But then the description and format of the game ??



putting description can be little hard either we have to be brief or put some reputed sites weblink as description - 2nd is a lot more better IMO coz when a user clicks on that link not only he/she will get a description but possibly some good images/box art of that game too.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> putting description can be little hard either we have to be brief or put some reputed sites weblink as description - 2nd is a lot more better IMO coz when a user clicks on that link not only he/she will get a description but possibly some good images/box art of that game too.



Alright then lets do this.


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

must play games
1. prince of persia series
2. assassin creed series
3. dead space series
4. mass effect series
5. dragon age series
6. dark sider series
7. bully scholarship edition
8. resident evil 4,5,6
9. Singularity
10. protoype 1,2


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> must play games
> *1. prince of persia series *
> 2. assassin creed series
> 3. dead space series
> ...



the bolded games I've played & will recommend


----------



## deeparohatgiri (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> must play games
> 1. prince of persia series
> 2. assassin creed series
> 3. dead space series
> ...



what is the hardware requirement for resident evil 6 ? ?


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2013)

Neo said:


> I need some good MMO game to play. Something like Planet side 2 will do great. Planet side 2 is good, but does not work well on my system.


Someone?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

Neo said:


> Someone?



DOTA 2 . Take it or leave it


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

deeparohatgiri said:


> what is the hardware requirement for resident evil 6 ? ?



Waiting for resident evil 6 in pc
it will be awesome (as I have resisdent evil 6 in ps3)
for hardware requirement see the link,Resident Evil 6 System Requirements and Resident Evil 6 requirements for PC Games


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> Waiting for resident evil 6 in pc
> *it will be awesome (as I have resisdent evil 6 in ps3)*
> for hardware requirement see the link,Resident Evil 6 System Requirements and Resident Evil 6 requirements for PC Games



ehh? wat logic is that?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> it will be awesome (as I have resisdent evil 6 in ps3)



 nice


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ehh? wat logic is that?



will play in PC again


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ehh? wat logic is that?



It means he have played the game on PS3 and like to play the game for second time on PC as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

ohhh


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ehh? wat logic is that?


this means it will going to be a good game for pc as well


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

only if they optimize it properly for pc platform .. Red Dead Redemption for pc, anyone ?


----------



## blurr (Feb 19, 2013)

^eeep! RDR for PC!! I played it on my brother's ps3, absolutely loved it! however my brother's unable to understand the beauty in the game, it's more of a "stop and smell the flower" kind of game but he needs some fast paced action of something and other mainstream crap... :\
Also if it were on PC I would've taken my time and finished the side missions before wrapping up the main missions and I don't know I would've roamed around the wilderness. Since it was my brother's ps3 I had to rush a bit.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

OK so what about the upgradation of the first post ??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> only if they optimize it properly for pc platform .. Red Dead Redemption for pc, anyone ?



i'd be the first guy.. 



blurr said:


> ^eeep! RDR for PC!! I played it on my brother's ps3, absolutely loved it! however my brother's unable to understand the beauty in the game, it's more of a "stop and smell the flower" kind of game but he needs some fast paced action of something and other mainstream crap... :\
> Also if it were on PC I would've taken my time and finished the side missions before wrapping up the main missions and I don't know I would've roamed around the wilderness. Since it was my brother's ps3 I had to rush a bit.



yep.. its the beauty of the game. it wants you to slow down and feel the world. if you dont do that, you'd be doing injustice to it. 
i played it on my ps3, and absolutely took my damn time.. took over a month to finish it, clocking about 5-6hrs each day. 

thats including the DLC.. forgot its name.. 

oh.. Undead Nightmare. 


the game has a LOT of replay value. almost like Fallout..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> only if they optimize it properly for pc platform .. Red Dead Redemption for pc, anyone ?



Only if they release it for PC. 



topgear said:


> only if they optimize it properly for pc platform .. Red Dead Redemption for pc, anyone ?



Only if they release it for PC.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so what about the upgradation of the first post ??



you guys better come up with something first.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> you guys better come up with something first.



Like what ?? A datasheet or something ??


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

RDR - Is that like GUN in terms of gameplay?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a rough Draft. Tell me if its OK or not. I have only added 5-6 games so that my labor won't be in vain. 
Games You must Play


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2013)

looks very neat - a few changes I would suggest :

1.the game names should be in alphabetical order 
2. Do we really need a Digit Genre Column ?
3. The link field should be re-named as Description.

and finally, if you would allow me to edit that doc


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> looks very neat - a few changes I would suggest :
> 
> 1.the game names should be in alphabetical order
> 2. Do we really need a Digit Genre Column ?
> ...



Please give me your email ID and I'll allow. I didn't made it publicly editable.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

The Description field (Column F) looks old, because of varying field length.
Why can't we insert URL on the gamename itself like: 

Dmc: Devil May Cry
Darksiders

*Optional: *
1. A decent album-cover of a game.
2. ESRB/PEGI rating --> Will be helpful when dealing with M-rated.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone played and completed XCOM enemy unknown. Looks to be a nice game so far and hopw it doesnt get repititive.. 

Any suggestions or tips on this?? I am not asking for the story :S


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The Description field (Column F) looks old, because of varying field length.
> Why can't we insert URL on the gamename itself like:
> 
> Dmc: Devil May Cry
> ...



Yes its in works. Me and TG are compiling the list of all the games in a tabular structure.



rakesh_ic said:


> Has anyone played and completed XCOM enemy unknown. Looks to be a nice game so far and hopw it doesnt get repititive..
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this?? I am not asking for the story :S



Yes very good game. You you like TPS games then you must play this one.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes very good game. You you like TPS games then you must play this one.



TPS???


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> TPS???


Third person shooter, like gears of war, mass effect series.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Third person shooter, like gears of war, mass effect series.


I know that, tkin. But, XCOM enemy unknown is not a TPS..


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I know that, tkin. But, XCOM enemy unknown is not a TPS..


IDK, he said TPS, I explained it, I never played XCOM, is it the one with all the spaceship fighting?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> IDK, he said TPS, I explained it, I never played XCOM, is it the one with all the spaceship fighting?


This one is turn based tactical. Can be called an RTS worst case and definitely not a TPS


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> This one is turn based tactical. Can be called an RTS worst case and definitely not a TPS


Yes. It falls under strategy. Though it switches to TPS in certain scenarios, we can't call it as TPS.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah sorry about that. I meant to write TBS not TPS.
TBS - Turn Based Strategy.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> please give me your email id and i'll allow. I didn't made it publicly editable.



s y p m


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> s y p m



You can Edit the sheet now. 

OK now I am getting confused in making that sheet. In our first post we have series and we all know that only some of them are Must play. So I should add them only or the whole series ??


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2013)

Add series and indicate which ones people should pick. Say for Crysis series, the C1/Warhead should suffice, for FEAR the first game and so on.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes but its a spreadsheet in Google Docs how would I do that. I mean have to provide all the details of any game in that list. If I am giving out a name of series then I can add the staring release date and latest release Date but then it would defy the purpose of the tabular structure.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 22, 2013)

Suugest me any game like Freelancer.

Freelancer (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Suugest me any game like Freelancer.
> 
> Freelancer (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1. Vega Strike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2. X (game series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Planetside 2 deserves a must play under the MMO category.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

how is Binary Domain? looks like Gears of War type.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how is Binary Domain? looks like Gears of War type.


One of the best and most underrated games I had ever played in my life


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how is Binary Domain? looks like Gears of War type.



its a damned awesome game.. give it a try.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Suugest me any game like Freelancer.
> 
> Freelancer (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



DarkStar One.



Zangetsu said:


> how is Binary Domain? looks like Gears of War type.



Very good game. Its had horrible issues with vanilla version but that changed with the patches. So now real nice game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can Edit the sheet now.
> 
> OK now I am getting confused in making that sheet. In our first post we have series and we all know that only some of them are Must play. So I should add them only or the whole series ??





gameranand said:


> Yes but its a spreadsheet in Google Docs how would I do that. I mean have to provide all the details of any game in that list. If I am giving out a name of series then I can add the staring release date and latest release Date but then it would defy the purpose of the tabular structure.



only add the games which are good and ditch the series entirely - Battlefield, COD and NFS has many games but not all of them are good - so the list should only contain the name of of the most recommended games only and I'll start the editing work the next day most probably - currently super tired ....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

OK then I'll add the games which are good. 

I have added till FPS (Sci-Fi). Please continue from next part and report back here so that I'll continue from there.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

Any other games like borderlands 2 which allow to plat co-op over lan?? Is army of two available for pc?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Any other games like borderlands 2 which allow to plat co-op over lan?? Is army of two available for pc?


Borderlands 1, GOW 1.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Borderlands 1, GOW 1.



You mean god of war???   Gow 3 was ps3 exclusive. right?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> You mean god of war???   Gow 3 was ps3 exclusive. right?


Gears of war


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Gears of war





kk. I'll go for gow after borderlands 2


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Any other games like borderlands 2 which allow to plat co-op over lan?? Is army of two available for pc?



1. Borderlands 1
2. GOW 1
3. L4D 1&2
4. Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK then I'll add the games which are good.
> 
> I have added till FPS (Sci-Fi). Please continue from next part and report back here so that I'll continue from there.



give me a little more time ..... anyway put the link of the google doc ( so that it can be easily found ) on the first post and ask piyush for his gamil id ( or any other active member who can volunteer ).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> give me a little more time ..... anyway put the link of the google doc ( so that it can be easily found ) on the first post and ask piyush for his gamil id ( or any other active member who can volunteer ).



Sure. Absolutely anyone who wants to volunteer is welcome to give me his/her email ID and I'll provide the permission to edit the file. I didn't allowed the edit with link so that some troll can't spoil all my work.
I am not seeing Piyush these days in the forums, I think he is busy.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> You mean god of war???   Gow 3 was ps3 exclusive. right?





tkin said:


> Gears of war


 That happens with GOW.


----------



## rst (Feb 24, 2013)

you should include "Amnesia"
it is the best horror game in pc game history

------------------------------------------------
Also there is no assassin creed series,resident evil series(4,5)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

rst said:


> you should include "Amnesia"
> it is the best horror game in pc game history
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> Also there is no assassin creed series,resident evil series(4,5)



Oh boy. Please look at the first post carefully. Most are there and we are on a verge to make a complete overhaul of the first post.


*UPDATE* - More Editing Done. I have completed till *War Based FPS*


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

can't say every games of Tom Clancy/The Elder Scrolls are good or not but it would be better if we add only those games suggested in this thread .. so if possible keep only the most popular games of the Tom Clancy/Elder Scroll series .. anyway, I'll add some games today.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually I excluded some games from these series also but kept 3 of Elder Scrolls Game and 2 of Tom Clancy's game. Actually Tom Clancy's have a pretty large series with Splinter Cell, Rainbow Six, HAWX, Advanced Warfighter so you are thinking that so many games of that series are added. Still if you think some game has been added which should not be there then feel free to remove them.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can Edit the sheet now.
> 
> OK now I am getting confused in making that sheet. In our first post we have series and we all know that only some of them are Must play. So I should add them only or the whole series ??



What sheet


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What sheet



This Sheet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

^Nice Sheet....also make change in Release Date value just year will do..gamers are not concerned about day & month.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks.
I think that proper release date won't hurt either because it would be useful in case of recent games.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I excluded some games from these series also but kept 3 of Elder Scrolls Game and 2 of Tom Clancy's game. Actually Tom Clancy's have a pretty large series with Splinter Cell, Rainbow Six, HAWX, Advanced Warfighter so you are thinking that so many games of that series are added. Still if you think some game has been added which should not be there then feel free to remove them.



now that's sweet .. let me do some more editing/adding.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> now that's sweet .. let me do some more editing/adding.



Yesterday was a busy day. I'll also add some games today.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

@gameranand why not ask a mod and add it in the first page?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @gameranand why not ask a mod and add it in the first page?



Its link is there on the first post also. AFAIK TG added that. 

Alright I have added till FPS (complete with Sub-genres). Please continue from Action and Adventure Genre.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ well i mean the sheet itself not the link


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

will do so after we have enough games listed on there and the sheet looks somewhat complete .. stay tuned


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> will do so after we have enough games listed on there and the sheet looks somewhat complete .. stay tuned



TG whenever you add games please mention which part you added so that it would be easier for me to continue from the next. Many times I opened Wiki page and all and saw that game was already there added by you. Today I have quite some time. Will add some games, I guess list will be complete in 1 or 2 days. If you want to add the list then you can add that on First post also. 

Update : *List Complete*

I have not added the Indie Games. I'll make a new Sheet for that as it would be unwise to mix them up with these games.
I am also thinking about making a new List for Games you should play which will be valid for post no. 2. *What say you ??*

Here is the List for Must Play Indie Games
*Indie Games You Must Play*

Alright Fellas, pleas review the Sheet and tell me if its Okay or I need to make more modifications ?? Colors are good or bad thing, please give input.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to play one 2D game back in 2003/04 dont remember its name
It was like a guy in green shirt and he used to shoot etc


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2013)

Good work guys. esp GG. 
Tell me if you need help with anything


----------



## Jripper (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet list gameranand. Nice work |m|

Btw try grouping the games according to genre.  Less clutter that way.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Here is the List for Must Play Indie Games
> *Indie Games You Must Play*
> 
> Alright Fellas, pleas review the Sheet and tell me if its Okay or I need to make more modifications ?? Colors are good or bad thing, please give input.



OMG! All my respect belongs to you!  List of Indie games!! Whoah!! 

Here are some more games to add:
And Yet It Movies
Audiosurf  (not sure if it can be called "Indie")
Bastion
Universe Sandbox
and finally,
Indie Game: The Movie (MUST BE INCLUDED, even though its not a game )

And colors doesn't matter!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Good work guys. esp GG.
> Tell me if you need help with anything



Yeah lazy guy welcome aboard when everything is nearly complete. 



Jripper said:


> Sweet list gameranand. Nice work |m|
> 
> Btw try grouping the games according to genre.  Less clutter that way.


Thanks.
You mean sorting by Genre right ?? Let others comment. I'll arrange accordingly. 



Vyom said:


> OMG! All my respect belongs to you!  List of Indie games!! Whoah!!
> 
> Here are some more games to add:
> And Yet It Movies
> ...



Its a WIP, I'll add many more games real soon, thanks to *Kola's* thread in Indie section. Taking game list from there. 


Here are the links of both the list for easy access
*Games You Must Play*
*Indie Games You Must Play*

*Update - Both List Complete.*

Please give your input and suggestions for necessary modifications.


Also as a member pointed out, *which should be sorting order, Genre wise or Alphabetical ??*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah lazy guy welcome aboard when everything is nearly complete.



Awww you know me  
Still if anything is left tell me, i'll be free coming days as there wil be fest going on in our college soon


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Awww you know me
> Still if anything is left tell me, i'll be free coming days as there wil be fest going on in our college soon



Most of the things are complete. See the Sheet and see if its needs some final touch-up or not.
Give me your Email ID so that I can add you as an Editor. Currently Me and TG are the editors.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Sorting order doesn't make sense much. Anyone who wants to do "analysis" of the list, can always "download" the list in .XLS format. And then sort/filter to his heart's content.
Thanks again for the list for this Indie game fanatic.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Sorting order doesn't make sense much. Anyone who wants to do "analysis" of the list, can always "download" the list in .XLS format. And then sort/filter to his heart's content.
> Thanks again for the list for this Indie game fanatic.



You are welcome. 
Actually I am asking because not many would like to download and sort it so asking, what should be default. Currently its in Alphabetical order.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> TG whenever you add games please mention which part you added so that it would be easier for me to continue from the next. Many times I opened Wiki page and all and saw that game was already there added by you. Today I have quite some time. Will add some games, I guess list will be complete in 1 or 2 days. If you want to add the list then you can add that on First post also.
> 
> Update : *List Complete*
> 
> ...



from now on I'll add games starting next from the last number on the list and you'll arrange them in alphabetical order ... that should fix such issue.

no, don't make a separate sheet for the 2nd post .. the sheet can accommodate both and keep the list as it is ie in alphabetical order.

I prefer the plain sheet most but a colorful sheet is more easier on the eyes .. so keep it colorful 

BTW, I've an idea - how about we make the 2nd post for the Indie games only ie embed the sheet ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

Excellent list but why SH:Homecoming & RE5 not there?


----------



## rst (Feb 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Excellent list but why SH:Homecoming & RE5 not there?


yeah, excellent list
I also have same question 
plus (dead space2,3 || Singularity)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> from now on I'll add games starting next from the last number on the list and you'll arrange them in alphabetical order ... that should fix such issue.
> 
> no, don't make a separate sheet for the 2nd post .. the sheet can accommodate both and keep the list as it is ie in alphabetical order.
> 
> ...


1. Yes do that it'll be helpful for me.

2. I disagree on that part, because we can't just keep adding game to that Must Play List, it will the same situation as the last time when we had to remover many games from that list remember.

3. Then Colorful it'll be.

4. Good Idea



Zangetsu said:


> Excellent list but why SH:Homecoming & RE5 not there?



Just wait for some time. Its a WIP and some decesions are yet to be made.



rst said:


> yeah, excellent list
> I also have same question
> plus (dead space2,3 || Singularity)



I have added Dead Space 1 and the whole series is not going to be in Must Play. As for Singularity it has mixed opinion so excluded it.


@ TG
OK I have an idea, hear me out.
I am noticing that we are having around 119 or something games in Must Play list. So I am thinking that lets make it top 100 Games of all time and we'll continue to maintain as the same. That means that if we have to add a game to that list then some game have to from the list also.
Now for the rest of the games we can make a new sheet and name it as Underrated or say Games you should Play and we can add games in that list which are worth play but not mentioned in top 100 list. That way we don't have to worry about the limits, of course not every game can make it to that list also and games must be real good to make it to that list.

Now as for Indie Games part, we can do that in 2nd post also and other option is to delete posts before my post which will mean many posts but they are quite old so I don't think that anyone would mind it. Or we can just ask the posters if they have any problem or not.

Now the 2nd Idea is to unsticky this thread and make a new thread. Just close this thread and sticky the new thread and we can continue the discussion there. This thread is already quite old and many pages long. Do the same every year to keep the thread neater. Just give the link to the old threads in new thread also so that if anyone wants to dig up then he can. And we'll give proper credits to everyone in the thread.

I am contradicting the idea of not making a new list because as you are already seeing that demands are already high for more games in the list and if we add as many games in that thread then it won't be much of a Must play as it would be like 200-300 games in future so consider the idea of 100 top games along with list of Games you should Play and Indie Games you Must Play.

The above can be made valid for both, if we make a new thread or continue on this thread. 


Others also give input, including Piyush.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

Seriously? AOE 3 And not AOE 1,2?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmmm... nice ideas there.

I'd recommend to keep Indie games post/sheet separate from other games . Rest looks good enough to me. And yea, a  fresh thread would be a good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys I just bought my new rig please suggest me some of the few games to begin with ....
And ya I'll be playing on hd400 till I buy the gpu....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Seriously? AOE 3 And not AOE 1,2?


Actually I haven't played those games so added recent ones. Will modify and add AOE 2 and remove AOE3. 



Piyush said:


> Hmmm... nice ideas there.
> 
> I'd recommend to keep Indie games post/sheet separate from other games . Rest looks good enough to me. And yea, a  fresh thread would be a good.



Yes I am also thinking about making 3 sheets for the purpose of this thread and you better do some working on 3rd Sheet or I'm gonna kill you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Hi guys I just bought my new rig please suggest me some of the few games to begin with ....
> And ya I'll be playing on hd400 till I buy the gpu....



all games are must play so don't miss out any 

consider favorite genre & make ur choice


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2013)

+1 to new thread. +1 also to a separate thread for Indie games.

As for maintaining a top 100 games list is concerned, it would be hard, since it would include "choosing" the top 100 games, causing debate/fights.
One way it to list the games in vote and then decide by voting. But then new games can't be added to the list. And creating a list with 100 games would be a challenge. (don't even know if its technically possible).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Hi guys I just bought my new rig please suggest me some of the few games to begin with ....
> And ya I'll be playing on hd400 till I buy the gpu....



As your current GPU is not strong enough so play the games which are quite old and when you get your GPU then play the more recent ones.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually  I stated far cry 3 its running smoothly without any lags I was surprised it was giving that much performance in integrated gpu....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> +1 to new thread. +1 also to a separate thread for Indie games.
> 
> As for maintaining a top 100 games list is concerned, it would be hard, since it would include "choosing" the top 100 games, causing debate/fights.
> One way it to list the games in vote and then decide by voting. But then new games can't be added to the list. And creating a list with 100 games would be a challenge. (don't even know if its technically possible).



Well obviously it would be challenge but it would be much better don't you think. I can think of around 19 games which can be deleted from that list and added to Games you Should Play and no one would offend AFAIK. As far as voting is concerned we can skip that one and first include 100 games that we think are Must play and see how crowd reacts and then we'll ask them that if we have to add their game in their list then what should be deleted. If it gets enough support then it'll be go or the previous list will hold.
Also debate are why we are there in Forum right so why go away from it.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes I am also thinking about making 3 sheets for the purpose of this thread and you better do some working on 3rd Sheet or I'm gonna kill you.



lol ok
just give me the instructions and i'll do it on saturday/sunday


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Let TG comment and then we'll continue.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. Yes do that it'll be helpful for me.
> 
> 2. I disagree on that part, because we can't just keep adding game to that Must Play List, it will the same situation as the last time when we had to remover many games from that list remember.
> 
> ...





gameranand said:


> Well obviously it would be challenge but it would be much better don't you think. I can think of around 19 games which can be deleted from that list and added to Games you Should Play and no one would offend AFAIK. As far as voting is concerned we can skip that one and first include 100 games that we think are Must play and see how crowd reacts and then we'll ask them that if we have to add their game in their list then what should be deleted. If it gets enough support then it'll be go or the previous list will hold.
> Also debate are why we are there in Forum right so why go away from it.



separate thread for Indie games and a Reloaded  version of this thread should be done but I'm reluctant about the idea of 100 Top Games. The idea is noble indeed but like you said the voting system- how will this work for a game to take place on the Top 100 - it's a VB forum not a website entirely so we have some limitations technically most and indeed this thread was getting messy by the ever growing number of games but an excel sheet can hold lots of game names and still can look tidy. Now the only way I can think for the top 100 games ;ist to see daylight is using game ranking websites which uses multiple reviews to rank a game in average like these  : 
GameRankings - Video Game Reviews from around the Internet
*www.metacritic.com/


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey man, gimme access, I will contribute.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> separate thread for Indie games and a Reloaded  version of this thread should be done but I'm reluctant about the idea of 100 Top Games. The idea is noble indeed but like you said the voting system- how will this work for a game to take place on the Top 100 - it's a VB forum not a website entirely so we have some limitations technically most and indeed this thread was getting messy by the ever growing number of games but an excel sheet can hold lots of game names and still can look tidy. Now the only way I can think for the top 100 games ;ist to see daylight is using game ranking websites which uses multiple reviews to rank a game in average like these  :
> GameRankings - Video Game Reviews from around the Internet
> Metacritic - Movie Reviews, TV Reviews, Game Reviews, and Music Reviews



No...No...No....You got the wrong idea. I never said that we will use a voting system. Say I'll post top 100 games, you got a problem with a game, I'll ask you which game I'll delete to include your game. If ou get enough support even by posts then I'll modify it or my list will hold. I am saying about 100 games because we are naming the sheet as must play games and 200-300 games are not must play. We will continue to add other games in Games you should Play list. When a game is deleted from top 100 list then it will have a place in Games you should Play list. It won't just go away.

Also there is no need for seperate thread for Indie games and Hardcore games, I think second post could also suffice but thats upto our community what they and you'll decide I'm Okay with both. 


tkin said:


> Hey man, gimme access, I will contribute.



Please give me your Email ID and I'll add you as a Editor.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No...No...No....You got the wrong idea. I never said that we will use a voting system. Say I'll post top 100 games, you got a problem with a game, I'll ask you which game I'll delete to include your game. If ou get enough support even by posts then I'll modify it or my list will hold. I am saying about 100 games because we are naming the sheet as must play games and 200-300 games are not must play. We will continue to add other games in Games you should Play list. When a game is deleted from top 100 list then it will have a place in Games you should Play list. It won't just go away.
> 
> Also there is no need for seperate thread for Indie games and Hardcore games, I think second post could also suffice but thats upto our community what they and you'll decide I'm Okay with both.
> 
> ...


Pm'ed


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Pm'ed



Added.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about adding AOM to the list of games, what do you think? Added, I started RTS with AOM, and I believe many of us here did so as well.

Added F.E.A.R 2 Project Origin, leaving F.3.A.R, IMHO not worth it.

Added STALKER Clear Sky.

*Ok guys, for this I need your opinion, I think Mirror's Edge deserves a place here, its unique, and only one game to give us FP free running and the unique lighting, its the one game that had portrayed a futuristic world beautifully. What do you think?*

Added HALO CE, leaving HALO 2 as I have no idea about it, some says it crashes with win 7, no support nothing.

Next, give impressions on *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood *

Added Spore.

Next, impressions on *Lost Planet series.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Well lets see. If we will make a top 100 list then I guess we'll have to delete some games from the list so please also consider this and make a list of games you want to eliminate from that list.

*Also please give input if we should maintain 3 lists or not with proper reasoning and obstacles considering my solutions also.
1. Games you Must Play
2. Games you Should Play
3. Indie Games you Must Play.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

Top 100,200,300 list can be made


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Next, give impressions on *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood *


Gameplay will feel repetitive. The game is short. Story is okay.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No...No...No....You got the wrong idea. I never said that we will use a voting system. Say I'll post top 100 games, you got a problem with a game, I'll ask you which game I'll delete to include your game. If ou get enough support even by posts then I'll modify it or my list will hold. I am saying about 100 games because we are naming the sheet as must play games and 200-300 games are not must play. We will continue to add other games in Games you should Play list. When a game is deleted from top 100 list then it will have a place in Games you should Play list. It won't just go away.
> 
> Also there is no need for seperate thread for Indie games and Hardcore games, I think second post could also suffice but thats upto our community what they and you'll decide I'm Okay with both.
> 
> ...



I know you have not said anything about a voting system but talking about enough posts supporting for a game to be on top 100 list looks kinds a voting system .. coz what's the limit of the enough post and there always chance to counter opinion about a game .. so what shall be the positive / negative post limit ? Even if we have to do such thing for 50/25 games it will create a huge mess IMO. Say a game makes it way to the Top 100 list and after adding that some 10 posts later saying it should not be there .. 

About *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood * - the best game in the whole series, SP mode is long enough, story is good and not to mention the great style and addictive gameplay which goes very well with the story.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> I know you have not said anything about a voting system but talking about enough posts supporting for a game to be on top 100 list looks kinds a voting system .. coz what's the limit of the enough post and there always chance to counter opinion about a game .. so what shall be the positive / negative post limit ? Even if we have to do such thing for 50/25 games it will create a huge mess IMO. Say a game makes it way to the Top 100 list and after adding that some 10 posts later saying it should not be there ..
> 
> About *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood * - the best game in the whole series, SP mode is long enough, story is good and not to mention the great style and addictive gameplay which goes very well with the story.



But if we don't do this then ihe list won't be much of a Must Play because it will be like 300-400 long in long run and that would be more messy. Lets first try it out, if it works out then OK otherwise we always have 2 lists.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> I know you have not said anything about a voting system but talking about enough posts supporting for a game to be on top 100 list looks kinds a voting system .. coz what's the limit of the enough post and there always chance to counter opinion about a game .. so what shall be the positive / negative post limit ? Even if we have to do such thing for 50/25 games it will create a huge mess IMO. Say a game makes it way to the Top 100 list and after adding that some 10 posts later saying it should not be there ..
> 
> About *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood * - the best game in the whole series, SP mode is long enough, story is good and not to mention the great style and addictive gameplay which goes very well with the story.


Yeah, awesome gameplay, and dem graphics  



gameranand said:


> But if we don't do this then ihe list won't be much of a Must Play because it will be like 300-400 long in long run and that would be more messy. Lets first try it out, if it works out then OK otherwise we always have 2 lists.


The list size will be 200'ish, lets keep it that way.

*Hey I have a plan, why don't we add a Metacritic Score column and an User Score(from metacritic) column, users can sort the list with that and find top 100? Or top whatever?*


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2013)

Errr..  its time I should hop in.

The idea of rating a game/listing top x number of games sounds nice but it do have some drawbacks too:

-->Every person has his/her own taste He/She may love Game A instead of Game B (even though B was perceived as AAA title).
-->Meta critic score is the most valid score in my opinion, but it still IS the score given by gamers around the world, having their own tastes.
-->Having a list of 100/200/... is good but is cumbersome to maintain, coz each year the scenario changes, and if we wish to create a new thread each yr, no one would ever notice previous games (telling this after my personal exp)

I'm still ready to help in any way its required.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Errr..  its time I should hop in.
> 
> The idea of rating a game/listing top x number of games sounds nice but it do have some drawbacks too:
> 
> ...


*No no no, by user I mean avg metactitic user score, not us.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

OK then lets stick with previous plan then. But what about the games in second post ??
Should I add them in Games you must play or make a separate Sheet for that because there are some games which I want to be there but they are not and if I start adding them all in Main Sheet it would easily cross 150-200 mark I guess.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2013)

i think u guys are forgetting something we are not the reviewers here neither we are any rating websites which display like top 100 this top 100 that we should only focus on suggesting people games that are really fun to play ranking them would be like comparing and insulting the uniqueness of each game.........

as this thread suggests the first page is for reference only for example somebody just wants to c which genre games are suggested in first page and even after getting confused there they reply to this thread asking for suggestions i think this is the best way for god sake don't make this any ranking forum please....


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

Completely agree with the above.
If we include rating from SOMEONE/SOMETHING apart from Digit readers who grew this thread, it certainly won't be SUGGESTION thread.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Errr..  its time I should hop in.
> 
> The idea of rating a game/listing top x number of games sounds nice but it do have some drawbacks too:
> 
> ...



exactly my view 



gta0gagan said:


> i think u guys are forgetting something we are not the reviewers here neither we are any rating websites which display like top 100 this top 100 that we should only focus on suggesting people games that are really fun to play ranking them would be like comparing and insulting the uniqueness of each game.........
> 
> as this thread suggests the first page is for reference only for example somebody just wants to c which genre games are suggested in first page and even after getting confused there they reply to this thread asking for suggestions i think this is the best way for god sake don't make this any ranking forum please....



democracy and freedom 



tkin said:


> Yeah, awesome gameplay, and dem graphics
> 
> The list size will be 200'ish, lets keep it that way.
> 
> *Hey I have a plan, why don't we add a Metacritic Score column and an User Score(from metacritic) column, users can sort the list with that and find top 100? Or top whatever?*



I first thought of this idea ie using of rame ranking websites but let's make it our own home grown list where no one else should interfere, what say ? This would be the list for the future to follow, being too much optimistic but what's the harm doing so in the gaming world anyway 



gameranand said:


> OK then lets stick with previous plan then. But what about the games in second post ??
> Should I add them in Games you must play or make a separate Sheet for that because there are some games which I want to be there but they are not and if I start adding them all in Main Sheet it would easily cross 150-200 mark I guess.



The games on the 2nd post shoulkd on the Must Play list and note that put the word Mega on the first post for a purpose and 2nd post can be used for Indie games only and list of people who maintains the list.

BTW, I've an idea - gameranand said that putting 150-200 or more games on single page may look messy and I agree with him so why not we limit each sheet upto 150 -200 games as we all know a spreadsheet page can have multiple sheets .. this way all the game names still can be found under a single link and the page will look a lot tidy.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

Good idea. Lets do that then.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Do this, 

*List 1: Top 100 Games
List 2: Extended List, the rest.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do this,
> 
> *List 1: Top 100 Games
> List 2: Extended List, the rest.*



This is what I have been saying for ages and you guys got me wrong.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2013)

but then most of us are saying maintaining a list of Top 100 games neither a easy task nor may be a completely bias free list.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

Who is saying to name it as top 100 ?? Just name it Games you must play Part 1.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

but still that's pretty much is the same thing. anyway adding a poll to this thread to get opinion about this idea - fair enough ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> but still that's pretty much is the same thing. anyway adding a poll to this thread to get opinion about this idea - fair enough ?



Yup...lets wait and see the results. Will Act accordingly.


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Only 100 must play games?

Is the game *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_(video_game) in the list?
Anyone played it? Its a true TPS on Wild-west.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Only 100 must play games?
> 
> Is the game Gun (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in the list?
> Anyone played it? Its a true TPS on Wild-west.



No not just 100 Must play.
100 Must play + A new Sheet for remaining Games. 

Vote as per your wish. 
If you need more details, browse a couple of old pages and you'll know what we are talking about. 

From the looks of it, I guess a new sheet will be made.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 12, 2013)

Which of the Tom Clancy games is the best?I m thinking of buying one of them,which one should I look at?Also are there any similar kind of games,I mean the genre which has team alpha,bravo and delta type.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which of the Tom Clancy games is the best?I m thinking of buying one of them,which one should I look at?Also are there any similar kind of games,I mean the genre which has team alpha,bravo and delta type.



best is Ghost Recon Future Soldier IMo


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which of the Tom Clancy games is the best?I m thinking of buying one of them,which one should I look at?Also are there any similar kind of games,I mean the genre which has team alpha,bravo and delta type.



1. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
2. Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which of the Tom Clancy games is the best?I m thinking of buying one of them,which one should I look at?Also are there any similar kind of games,I mean the genre which has team alpha,bravo and delta type.



advanced warfighter 2 is pretty good. haven't played future soldier but people say it's good.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 12, 2013)

So should I start with Advanced WF2 as it is 300 bucks on flipkart and if it is good I can buy future soldier which is around 1k.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> So should I start with Advanced WF2 as it is 300 bucks on flipkart and if it is good I can buy future soldier which is around 1k.



Start with Advanced Warfighter 2.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it OK, if we can play Saints row 3 directly without playing Sr2?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

i played SR3 without playing SR2. i didnt feel any gap in story...


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> So should I start with Advanced WF2 as it is 300 bucks on flipkart and if it is good I can buy future soldier which is around 1k.



the game play differs a lot .. AW2 is a FPS but FS is a TPS game and this is really full of all hi-fi modern techj stuff and if I've to choose one between them I would have get the later one. And one more TC's game worth trying is Rainbow Six Vegas 2.



Gearbox said:


> Is it OK, if we can play Saints row 3 directly without playing Sr2?



completely different story line.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

@ TG

So should I start working on next sheet and omitting this list to make it 100 ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2013)

yep, go ahead but I'm surprised to see how come only 18 members participated in the poll ... I thought we have a lot more gamers among us and who cares about gaming related stuff.


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

Crysis 3 ..surely a Must play.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2013)

many won't agree on this for sure  I still have not played the game but surely will  and whether to add it or not can take some time.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> yep, go ahead but I'm surprised to see how come only 18 members participated in the poll ... I thought we have a lot more gamers among us and who cares about gaming related stuff.



Will do commander.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Crysis 3 ..surely a Must play.


Agree.
I haven't played previous releases of this game , but loving the C3.



gameranand said:


> 1. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
> 2. Ghost Recon Future Soldier



Haven't played AWF , but Future Soldier is a very good game.
Apart from the graphics , the game play itself is quite interesting.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Crysis 3 ..surely a Must play.


No you are wrong. I am not just talking on my own but most of the players think so. 


Rishi. said:


> Agree.
> *I haven't played previous releases of this game* , but loving the C3.



Thats why you are saying this.


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2013)

I think we should make a different category say "honorable mentions" and put games like Crysis 3 under that. It's not a must play, but as on date one of the best display of DX11 graphics.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 18, 2013)

Skud said:


> I think we should make a different category say "honorable mentions" and put games like Crysis 3 under that. It's not a must play, but as on date one of the best display of DX11 graphics.



Yeah and Kane and Lynch can take a spot in the list of honorable games too..


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Only 100 must play games?
> 
> Is the game Gun (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in the list?
> Anyone played it? Its a true TPS on Wild-west.


ya a very good game. A rare description of wild-west. Completed it few times.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2013)

Skud said:


> I think we should make a different category say "honorable mentions" and put games like Crysis 3 under that. It's not a must play, but as on date one of the best display of DX11 graphics.



But that means making another sheet.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 18, 2013)

Regarding the must play games of all time list,  i would suggest to organize them by genre rather than name, coz the name is not as important. Also it would help ppl who like a particular genre to immediatley identify the games they would be interested in. Also if we could some how add a rating feature to the games it would be more appropriate.


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry if this comes across as silly, but is the list on page 1 of this thread the definitive list of must play games?

^And I think Bharghav's suggestion is a good one, the genre *is* more important than the name.


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2013)

^^Nothing like that, just some indications. And yeah, even I think genre is more important.


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 18, 2013)

^Hmm, shouldn't Morrowind and Oblivion be labelled as Open world RPG, instead of Real Time Strategy?


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2013)

They are RPG only.


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 18, 2013)

^No, I meant the list describes them as RTS games, instread of RPGs.

And while we are on the subject on RPGs, I hope the new list on games provides a brief description of genre and sub-genre of the games. For example a genre like RPG includes huge variety of games. If you ask someone who grew up in the mid 90's what comes to his mind when he hears the word "RPG", the answer would be something like Planescape: Torment, Baldur's Gate, or KOTOR, the so-called "true" RPGs (btw, why are these games not on the list yet???). Whereas someone who has been recently introduced to the genre is likely to say Skyrim or Mass Effect (Which are more of "Action" RPGs). 

Just saying, even two games in the same genre can provide vastly different experiences, so it'll be nice if the games are broken down into genres and sub-genres, with brief descriptions.

I hope I am making sense..


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

I think first we should list games by name and there's two genre column as well ... when we have enough game names it would be easier to list them according to genre.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think first we should list games by name and there's two genre column as well ... when we have enough game names it would be easier to list them according to genre.



Done some Editing and made a New Sheet. Its a WIP so please add the necessities and all as I am not getting free time these days but still will continue to add games in the list also.

Here is the New Sheet
Games You Should Play

Also I have deleted some games from First sheet and added them in this list, do the same until Must Play list is 100.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 21, 2013)

Is the walking dead series worth spending $25 on?How big is the game?Does the copy on steam include all the 5 seasons?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 21, 2013)

Could you add "Supreme Commander " to the must play list.. evry RTS fan should play this game..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 21, 2013)

How good is Tomb Rider


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Done some Editing and made a New Sheet. Its a WIP so please add the necessities and all as I am not getting free time these days but still will continue to add games in the list also.
> 
> Here is the New Sheet
> Games You Should Play
> ...



I think we need to have a separate sheet for online/MP only games ... what say ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think we need to have a separate sheet for online/MP only games ... what say ?



OK....Working on that. And please remove the games that you think can be removed from the Must play list to make it 100. 



rock2702 said:


> Is the walking dead series worth spending $25 on?How big is the game?Does the copy on steam include all the 5 seasons?



Yes its worth it.



Bhargav Simha said:


> Could you add "Supreme Commander " to the must play list.. evry RTS fan should play this game..



OK it will be Added in Games you Should Play List. 



NIGHTMARE said:


> How good is Tomb Rider



Awesome would be understatement. 


UPDATE

Here is the MP list
Mulitiplayer Games



darkv0id said:


> ^Hmm, shouldn't Morrowind and Oblivion be labelled as Open world RPG, instead of Real Time Strategy?



Done....Thanks for pointing it out. Actually when I sorted the list then accidently my net connection was gone so many things messed up, I rectified most but it seems like this one was left. 

Added some games in Games You Should Play and Made the Must Play list to 100.

@ TG
Add both the remaining lists on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is the walking dead series worth spending $25 on?How big is the game?Does the copy on steam include all the 5 seasons?



This game is EPIC & got GOTY award


----------



## RON28 (Mar 22, 2013)

why is Counter Strike 1.6 is not there in Online fps game?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

RON28 said:


> why is Counter Strike 1.6 is not there in Online fps game?



Will be added, like I said earlier its a WIP.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK....Working on that. And please remove the games that you think can be removed from the Must play list to make it 100.



I'll do but it may will make the list count less than 100 for sure  and I need a little time.



> UPDATE
> 
> Here is the MP list
> Mulitiplayer Games



Thanks.



> @ TG
> Add both the remaining lists on the first page of this thread.



For now as we have 3 different lists .. one more for indie may be I'm putting up only the links on the first page.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll do but but it may make the list count less than 100 for sure  and I need a little time.



Then I'll have to work hard again to make it 100. 



topgear said:


> Thanks.



No Problem. 



topgear said:


> For now as we have 3 different lists .. one more for indie may be I'm putting up only the links on the first page.



Why not the entire sheet ??


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 23, 2013)

@gameranand I don't mean to offend but I'd like to know how the games for the must play list were chosen. I mean, was there a poll, or based on personal opinion, or Metacritic score, or a mix of these three?


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why not the entire sheet ??



do you really think 3 sheets will look good on a single post ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> @gameranand I don't mean to offend but I'd like to know how the games for the must play list were chosen. I mean, was there a poll, or based on personal opinion, or Metacritic score, or a mix of these three?



It was based on personal opinion and experience of TDF users, no poll or metacritic Score. 



topgear said:


> do you really think 3 sheets will look good on a single post ?



Then whats the point of making three sheets ?

I think that games you should play can go on second post and then delete the posts so that my post comes at third and then put the indie games list there. How about this ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, I'm working onto it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> Ok, I'm working onto it.



There are no changes on First page so far.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

wait for something big ...


----------

